# March 2014 - 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st March 2014 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
ammiebabes1920 , ICSI , 2nd March , 
Ann_imal77 , ICSI , 3rd March , 
Annabre , IUI , 3rd March , 
Rock-a-hula , ICSI , 3rd March , 
d75 , IVF , 3rd March , 
CazzAngel , IVF , 3rd March , 
Teeinparis , ICSI , 5th March , 
Sonank , , 5th March , 
Dudleypug , IVF , 5th March , 
gillian1 , , 5th March , 
Pretty kitty , ICSI , 5th March , 
Caz174 , ICSI , 5th March , 
Swaps , ICSI , 6th March , 
Divegirl99 , ICSI , 6th March , 
Hereshoping , IVF , 6th March , 
Jess81 , IVF , 6th March , 
Faile , IVF , 8th March , 
Alfie1234 , , 8th March , 
Claire37 , ICSI , 9th March , 
Moldog , IVF , 10th March , 
bk2013 , IVF , 10th March , 
Sibbnchaz29 , IVF , 10th March , 
orchidz , ICSI , 12th March , 
Dmarie5 , IVF , 12th March , 
Bubbles101 , ICSI , 12th March , 
twinkleNJM , IVF , 12th March, 
Holly84 , ICSI , 14th March , 
butterflies4ever , ICSI , 14th March , 
mrshopkins3612 , IUI , 15th March , 
H-cat , IVF , 15th March , 
Hels13 , DIVF , 15th March , 
ssltw , IVF , 16th March , 
angel sara , IVF , 17th March , 
aggie123 , IVF , 19th March , 
Rock1607 , IVF , 21st March , 
Angela.S , IVF , 21st March , 
Wass , IVF , 21st March , 
Mandyb , IVF , 21st March , 
Kaecy-Lu , IVF , 21st March , 
buddy01 , ICSI , 21st March , 
Miracle14 , ICSI , 22nd March , 
niceanimal , ICSI , 23rd March , 
Lady Lily , IVF , 24th March , 
abike78 , ICSI , 24th March , 
carter4 , ICSI , 25th March , 
Babymeerkat36 , FET , 25th March , 
Silver06 , IVF , 26th March , 
Jen_bretby , ICSI , 26th March , 
Lady_L , FET , 27th March , 
MrsDreamer , ICSI , 27th March , 
Daisychain1979 , Clomid , 28th March , 
Dreamer14 , IVF , 28th March , 
MazAL , IVF , 28th March , 
CarylR , FET , 29th March , 
Angelcakie , ICSI , 29th March , 
Sufffolkgirl , IVF , 29th March , 
Toothfairy , FET , 30th March , 
Mandymoo12 , IVF , 30th March , 
Canlarmin , FET , 31st March , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## Ann-imal77

Hi sharry, can you add me please. Im now PUPO and testing date is 3rd March. 

3 3day embryos transferred today so now in the 2ww

1st ivf and icsi attempt


----------



## AnnaBre

Hi Sharry, please add me. Had IUI on 16 Feb, OTD 3 March.


----------



## Rock-a-Hula

Hi Sharry,

Please can you add me. I had 3 x 3day embryos transferred yesterday.  I had ICSI. My otd is 3rd march.  Oh the 2ww!   

Snap! Anni-mal! 

Thanks xx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Hi AnnaBre and Rock-a-hula!!

Yay, will all be testing on 3rd March....  for baby dust sticking power for us all

Xx


----------



## swaps

hi Sharry please add me. ET today, OTD 6th March. so i m 0dp5dt today. is it


----------



## divegirl99

Hi all,

Sharry could you add me too please had ET today so my OTD is the 6th March.

Thanks

xx


----------



## Sunshine007

Please add me. ICSI ET 10th March. 

Good luck to everyone. Baby dust to you all


----------



## swaps

hey ladies whats going on in this dreaded 2ww?

today its my 1dp5dt. so feeling heavy in lower side, this may be due to the rest. doc suggest to rest till today i.e. 2 day. and then go back to normal routine. anyway i have taken off from work. and will enjoy the home front.  

what you do? anything in eating, coz i ate very normal. its nothing like specially after the treatment. very light eating so far. 

share ladies.....................


----------



## Ann-imal77

Hi swaps.....I'm 3dp3dt and to be honest, I have had no symptoms at all apart from feeling funny on flight home (which was only 4 hours after ET) 

After reading other people's symptoms, I was expecting to feel something by now but nothing out the ordinary. Everyone is different though so not taking it as a sign I need to worry.

I thought I'd be desperate to do a test early but strangely enough I'm not but then again I'm the kind of girl who likes to wait and not spoil surprises (never used to search for Xmas presssies as a kid)  

In terms of what I've been doing post transfer (apart from flying home) is just normal stuff. Going to see family and friends, driving, walking. I am off work but only because I have annual leave left. I had envisaged me lying on couch not moving for days but I'd have gone stir crazy. Been eating rubbish....had a bacon cheese burger and chips last night but back to health(ier) food today

This is my first (and possibly only) attempt at IVF so have just been really relaxed and laid back about it. Maybe I'd be different if this was 2nd or 3rd

Welcome divegirl99 and Sunshine007

Xxx


----------



## AnnaBre

Hi everyone! How are you doing? Any symptoms so far? I have nothing at all.

Ann-imal: well done on being so laid -back!  That will definitely count in your favour. Did they transfer 5 embies??

Swaps: I just try to eat as healthy as possible, not always happening as I am having a huge slice of carrot cake a I am writing this. Maybe I'll have just veggies tonight to make up for it  

Baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Oh god no, not 5. Dr and DH wanted 4 but I only wanted 2.....ended up with 3. I ideally just wabt a singleton but realise my chances of multiples are high but will be so grateful with however many we are blessed with.

How many for you AnnaBre? Xxx


----------



## sonank

hi sharry,

please add me as i am also PUPO and my OTD is 5th March.

Hello all,

waiting to be in the group ladies.

Love to all and lots of baby dust to all.

sonank


----------



## Bethlehem

Dear Sharry, could you also add me on the 17th of March, St. Patricks Day! Trying naturally this month


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi 

Sharry please add me.  2nd isci 3 embryos otd 5 March



Tee


----------



## swaps

i think no clinic in any country put 5 embies in there. 

welcome ladies............. i am 1dp5dt. so no feeling. also from my past exp. nothing counts.  one time i did not feel anything, the next time i feel so much things. but all ends with BFN. God give me the chance this time...........
praying for all of us. 

AFM - my progesterone level at the day of transfer ie yesterday was 19.53. was it okay. when i consult with doc today, she said continue with the same prescription they gave me. the next progesterone is on 25th. do you know the levels. i searched but did not find any right thing. any light in this ladies............. is appreciated. eating normal not junk, no soft drinks. 

oh one more thing what abt the pineapple juice at this time.  i read in this site that it is good to have a glass of day. do you people have it?


----------



## Ann-imal77

Hi swaps...I don't know what a good/bad progesterone level should be. My levels haven't been shared with me but am on  progesterone pessaries from now till 12 weeks and 10 syringes of it every other day for next 20 days. 

Not heard anything about  pineapple juice but if it works I will try.

Welcome Sonank.....baby dust sprinkles to you too xx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Has everyone had a do' s and dont's list about what to do after ET.  I have but doesn't really give me much about food. Can anyone share anything?

I'm really missing my hot baths..... I've been told I should avoid this for the whole pregnancy. Is that normal? Xx


----------



## AnnaBre

ann-imal: I have never heard about avoiding hot baths for the whole 9 months, only for the first trimester. But Im sure your doctor has a good reason.  I only had IUI this month, no embies for me 

Swaps: implanting 5 embies would just be unethical .  Can you believe I know a guy who is part of natural quintuplets.....and he now has twin boys!  I also heard about the pineapple juice....

Welcome new ladies


----------



## Ann-imal77

Forgive me for my ignorance but what does iui invole? Xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Hi sherry can you add me please, I'm 4dp5dt had a 4bb blast and a 1 blast back not holding much hope on this cycle already otd is 2nd march


----------



## swaps

welcom ammiebabes, Teeinparis, Bethlehem ......... 

Ann-imal - i think hot baths are no no. I read an article abt this so in this time i think its strictly not okay.

AFM - i am 2dp5dt. no symptoms at all. no ache nothing. god only knows what will happen in the end. abt my progesterone levels i checked with doc she said its perfect, no need to worry. also i did some surfing and found that anything greater than 10-15 or around 20 is okay. so iam on prog pessaries twice a day. (yuck it leaks all the time)  , and progesterone injection alternate day. my bums are swollen i think   . again i have to go for prog level check on 25th. I am taking Lonopin 20mg( Enoxaparin sodium) (to prevent bloodclots from forming, i think). Ecospirin once a day, folic acid a day, argenine granules once a day, and progynova 2mg twice a day and prog pessaries and inj.

what about you people? i had taken off from work. better to stay focused regardless of the outcome?  


whole day i do not do anything    else chit chat over phone with friends and families  . TV, Surfing, did some online shopping to. it is increased now a days. try to be cool   . right now enjoying. 


happy weekend.


----------



## Ann-imal77

Welcome to the 2WW Bethlehem, Teeinparis and ammiebabes1920

Ignore my question earlier AnnaBre, done my research now so fully aware what IUI now is. We bypassed all these other assisted conception techniques so whilst I'd heard about them, had no idea what it entailed.

Yep swaps, been reading up on hot baths and see why they make you steer clear. 

AFM, 4dp3dt and not sure if it's just psychological but starting to feel something down below. Can't explain what exactly as they are only intermittent feelings. Had a Chinese last night though so may be some indigestion problems xx


----------



## swaps

Ann-imal i also feel nothing but heaviness in stomach its due to progesterone i think.


----------



## Teeinparis

Just trying to go with the flow this time as the first time was convinced it had worked.  All you can do is stay positive


----------



## swaps

yes TeeinParis i agree.


----------



## AnnaBre

Ann-imal I am usually in the dark when you IVF ladies speak about 3dp5dt, grades, blastocysts, morulae etc etc....

I also feel heavy low down in my abdomen, and very bloated


----------



## gaia71

Hi, I've just had a 2dt of 2 perfect looking embryos and am now 5 days into 2ww - anybody else in same position or recently had a bfp following a 2dt?.... How early might I expect to experience early symptoms? I've felt the odd twinge today including tingling boobs...it might be my mind on overdrive because I'm sure it's too early. Trying to distract myself, but it's hard. I want this to work so much (as we all do)


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

My 9 month old son is the result of a 2dt.

Good luck

X


----------



## Ann-imal77

Morning ladies, anyone else exceptionally tired. I'm falling asleep by 9-9.30 yet awake at 5.00-5.30. I've read this may be the progesterone especially as I'm on 3 pessaries a day plus an injection every other day.

Otherwise, I could just be lazy or not caught up with the 2 hour time difference from Cyprus yet  

Xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi. 

Ann-imal,  I am tired too.  Headed to bed at 10 and woke up at 730 to a very vocal cat.    I am up a but going pee though.  This sleep is on top of my 1-2 hour nap...

Today going to go for a walk and try to relax but it is sunny and I am full of beans  

Take care all

Tee


----------



## swaps

hi me too sleep at around 9:30 and wake up by 7. in afternoon too i feel sleepy but try not to sleep coz in that case i will be awake whole night. earlier in morning feel back pain but after relaxing it is gone. thank god. 

today its 3dp5dt.  

most of the time DH told to lay down in bed or sofa  . in front of him i have to do otherwise he gets angry and saying that i cannot rest. so did the same after taking a bath (of course with warm water and not hot water coz its winter here).

ann-imal and tee i think we all three are in same mood.


----------



## Monkeybear1

Hi I had icse and had my egg transfer yesterday with two put back in on day 5 blast....veery excited as this is hopefully 3rd time lucky!!!   
I'm actually thinking of planning my two week wait out so that I have got things to do all the time as I've taken time off work to give it 110%.
If this doesn't work we are lucky and have 3 frozen but will give my body a rest for a while and think a holiday is in order.
Best of luck to all you lovely people who actually understand what we go through coz i do find it hard talking to my friends that do try to understand but can't xxxx


----------



## mimiuk

Monkeybear1 good luck, I did the same as you I took time off work to have the 110%, I planned my time off to do nothing  , TV, reading books, walking in park, some shopping, sleeping some more, making hubby clean his mess and I was able to hold from testing as it will ruin  my relaxing time, I felt that the time passed very quick another 2 days for me to test


----------



## Monkeybear1

Oh fantastic 2 days left that's great mimiuk   
I'm going to be doing exactly what you did   my poor husband he will be paying me to back to work  
The BEST of luck to you and please let me know how it goes   Xxx


----------



## Rosie101

Hi Ladies , 

I had 2 good quality embryos returned on Friday (day 2). I'm feeling up and down tired and I have some stomach twinges. I'm finding the gestone injections very painful  but as both times previously I've bled before my test date I'm keen to do anything that helps . I'm trying not to fixate on every little  twinge but it's hard . Have any of you ladies gone back to work yet . 

Good luck all 
X


----------



## Monkeybear1

Hi Rosie 101, I've had twinges now and again esp when I cough feels like I will cramp up my ovaries,but I'm on the suppositories twice daily.
I'm not going back to work till after the two week wait as the way i look at it if it goes wrong I will be going back and starting a fresh start or I will be screaming my first day back after pregnant test is positive.
I'm going to write a daily schedule I think,so tomorrow I will be out with my best friend catching up then Tuesday the inside of oven door needs cleaning etc etc and just chill  

Hopefully I will stick to it as I did test early last time which wasn't good

Wishing you the best of luck xxxx


----------



## sonank

hi all,

Even I am not going to work till 27th Feb. My OTD is 5th March but need to go back on 28th feb and planned in way that after every 2 days I will be having a day off so that pressure and tiredness doesn't take a load on me.

Coz i am already feeling tired ll the time. My legs are continuous in pain and tired all the time. Also my injections are finished yesterday only. Now I have to start the crinone gel every night. 

Pregesterone capsules are going on 3 times a day. hope this is my time. I am very very hopeful and positive this time.

If god forbidden it doesn't work this time than I will be completely devastated so as my hubby coz we both are very positive and hopeful. 

Also I dint find courage to test early as my hubby is taking good care of me and I dont want to spoil all this. I want it to go like this ever.

Sonank

Lots of luck to all and babydust


----------



## Ann-imal77

Hi monkeybear1, Rosie101 and haia71.

It's my first day back in work today after 2 weeks off. I'm 6dp3dt and as much as I would love more time off I can't. With having my tx abroad, I feel like I've been off too long already plus hubby back at work and think I'd go mad if he wasn't here to keep me amused.

I'm hoping being back at work will also take my mind off the 2WW. This first week hasn't been too bad to be fair but another 8 days till OTD presently seems like forever.

I've started with cramps now.

Xxx


----------



## swaps

hi ladies i am 4dp5dt. i do not feel anything.

Ann-imal its a good idea to get back to work. in my case DH will not agree for that, so i have to take off. anyway i am enjoying.

Sonank we are very near as our OTD are close.

most of us are very close enough in this forum. 

your status ??

do u people check prog level after the ET. i have to go for that tomorrow again. hope everything will be alright.


----------



## d75

Hello ladies, id like to join you all in this hard long wait. Ive been reading the thread and wanted to say hello. I had 1, 5 day blast transfer grade 1.2. Last Tuesday so this is my second week of waiting. My hubby was off last week with me which helped but now I'm off work, hubby back,  until otd on 3rd march. We have 3 frozen embros, only put one back on nhs. But one it takes...this is our first ivf. No known cause, been trying over 3 years and I'm 38, hubby 29. No children..I just keep saying..just one lord haha. Anyway, my AF was this weekend, no bleed, but cramps, light only. Last Friday and Saturday, had really sharp stabbing pain right side, low down. I think my pain  etc are as result of pessaries, am and pm. Is anyone else managed to hold back AF, and do you think it maybe delayed because of medication we been on and still on?I think I'm just trying not to get hopes up, I may test Thursday as it'll be 9dp5dt?...xx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Hi d75, welcome to the  2WW xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi d75.  I would say hold out until next week but that is be us I had a false positive last time.  I also think blood tests are the only way to go. 

Good luck. 

Tee


----------



## Ann-imal77

I agree with teeinparis, I would wait as well.  I'd rather be 100% positive and wait a few days than potentially be told I am not then I am!!

xx


----------



## swaps

welcome d75.

so you ladies are not going to test before OTD? u know i am waiting for only 6 more days to test on 10dp5dt. so if u all are holding then i will try to hold the test (try only).


----------



## Teeinparis

After the false POSITIVE nope I am waiting.  Then again you get you AF usually before if it is negative anyhow.  It is killer nut I will wait.


----------



## CazzAngel

My test date is 3rd march ...... Excited but very nervous. Think I will be a bag of nerves later in the week


----------



## d75

thank you for the replies...I think ill try to wait, its so hard to know... my view was always to wait until the day before which will be Sunday as I'm back at work on the Monday 3rd. i also thought if its positive, would I trust it? and if it was negative, i would think its too early...so you could go a little mad with the results so, I think Ladies, i will wait..like you...ooo its lovely to speak with ladies in the same boat for testing...my clinic has asked me to call them with the result on the 3rd. they did not mention a blood test, but i hope and presume that this will follow the 3rd March telephone call. Ive been sent home with a test kit..Ive hidden it   I'm also trying to avoid the clear blue tests at the shops, its been tempting to buy, but if they're not here, i cant test. right   

good luck everyone, fingers crossed xx
love Donna xx


----------



## Faile

Hello Ladies I am hoping I can join you on this torturous 2 ww ! Today I had 2 perfect 5 day hatching blast put back, hoping that it's finally our turn 

*Sharry can you please add me OTD March 8th *

Hoping and wishing for a positive outcome for us all 

xxFaile

Swaps good to see you xx


----------



## d75

Sharry can you add me too please ... my OTD is March 3rd..

Welcome Faile, Ive just joined today too. I'm already a bit addicted. I'm just about to pop out to join a friend for coffee, trying to keep busy.

ladies- are you all off work? just wondering. i decided to stay off work as my job can be stressful. tbh, why not, I'm going to make the most of Netflix, if you don't have it, its brill. movies and series for £6 per month. 

speak soon Donna xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Fancy doing little challenges with each other to make the 2ww go faster or come up with a list of fun things to do.  Like going to see the animals at the pet store?  Or starting our Xmas shopping?


----------



## CazzAngel

sharry can you add me too please... OTD IS 3RD MARCH  

Donna.... I'm new today too and I agree it is a little bit addictive already, I haven't really told many people so its nice to chat and read on here 
I went back to work today but just taking it easy (my employer will hardly let me do anything lol)


----------



## Ann-imal77

Donna/Cazz Angel

Addictive....isn't it just. I only joined last Wednesday and I'm permanently on here.

Was my 1st day back in work today and I've welcomed the break from constantly thinking about what and if

Xx


----------



## Rosie101

Hi ladies , 

I'm heading back to work tonight ( just for one shift though) I'm not sure how I feel about it . Part of me wants to go , part of me wants to stay under the duvet with netflix . I haven't told anyone at work so they know I've been of sick but with no idea what . . I found out today that our 3rd embryo isn't good enough for freezing which is a blow but I'm focussing all my positive feelings on the 2 I had put back fri ( day2) . I've had to arrange the dentist for Friday - ( broke a tooth  a couple of weeks ago  and it's now painful ) I need a filling , I've tried to leave it but need to weigh up the options of a tooth infection vs having a small amount of  local ... Any thoughts ?? 
In regard to keeping busy and passing the time .. I've been cooking ..a lot .., cakes ( which is a first for me ) soups ,  curries etc . I find it very therapeutic , my husband is bemused by it all but clearly enjoying it .
Anyway ladies . Take care xx


----------



## swaps

Faile welcome again in 2ww in this forum. its good to see you too dear.   

Ann-imal its good to be here, but in my case i read all the messages of u lovely ladies and write back and close the window most of the time. as u know its my basically 4rth icsi/ivf so i already been here fully adicted. so i just wanted to relax and not thinking of much. thats why i close the window and leave this so that i can do other things and my mind will be away for this. otherwise last 3 times it was devastated for me.   

Rosie you are doing right. me either didn't told this to anybody. my DH told her mother which i doesn't like. because u know like us they also get very hopefull and if (i dont want to say this) anything wrong then with us they also get depressed. about cooking, i am a very good cook, but from 3-4 years i have a part time cook, who take care of everything . yes of course she has to bear me in kitchen sometimes while checking on what she is making is perfect or not.   

Teeinparis i think i can hold it too, lets hope. you people were giving me strength of not testing.so i am praying for all of us.   

d75 good job abt netflix. i also do the same thing like watching movies especially romantic (i like action but ). i had taken full 15 days off from my work, as i am professor in engineering college and so i decided not to take work pressure.    

AFM not had enough time for net today as i have relatives in our house for a day ie. morning to night. they had gone after the dinner. so had chat and fun with them. its DH's big brother and his wife. anyway i enjoyed meeting them and also had a very good breakfast then lunch and then dinner. so ate little bit more than usual. hope tomorrow comes with even more mind jobs so that i cannot think much of "me". laying in a couch and thinking right now a very weird but very very good thought that what will happen if we all get the BFPs. wow what a thought. may this happen.   good night ladies. see u tomorrow. its 10.00 pm here so bye.


----------



## CazzAngel

Ann-imal.....yeah it's too addictive haha. I'm still at work until 7pm and its been great made me take my mind off things, think it helps I work with two little children so they make me happy and make me smile when I feel a bit down


----------



## Monkeybear1

Hi all
We'll all I did was cook all day today which went really quick and tomorrow i plan a spring clean and open all my windows to let in that little bit of sun and fresh air that we haven't seen for a year 
I'm finding the cramps are better when I cough today but checking constantly when I have a wee and  
Im struggling to drink 2-3 litres of water my husband keeps nagging me 

    To you all


----------



## CazzAngel

Hi monkeybear,
Wow you must have done a lot off cooking 
I'm glad it's not just me getting cramps when I cough haha 
The 2ww is dragging, although today did go pretty fast


----------



## Caz174

Hi girls can I join you please yesterday I had 2 hatching 5 day blasts put back so I am 1dp5dt  

My OTD is 5th march Sharry please can you add me thank-you xx

I have been reading back through the thread and what is strange is it seems different clinics get you to test at diff times I have always been told to test 14 days post egg collection so in my case 10 days post 5dt but looks like some of you test 14 days post transfer, really hoping for some good results for you all  

It's so hard to know what to do and not to do on the 2ww and I think if it's a bfn you will always look back and blame this and that so this cycle I'm trying to live as normally as possible xx

Previously I have never had any real symptoms but when I got my BFP I just had a feeling I just knew ...

Yes I think the selenium in pineapple juice and Brazil nuts is good but apparently the pineapple juice should be not from concentrate but that could be rubbish xx


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo all,
Welcome to all the new ladies.  Looks like the 3rd of March is going to be a big day in this thread! Lots of us testing.  

AFM: we have moved so I am keeping busy by unpacking and decorating my new house.


----------



## d75

Good Morning Ladies, 

Welcome Caz, sounds like you have lovely blasts! well done!! i am now 7dp5dt and been told to wait untill the 3rd march, which puts me at 13dp5pt. seems a life time away. ive been reading this morning about how long the trigger injection can stay in your system for. my dose was 5000, and ive read that- each day passes, it decreases, so 5000 should be out of my system after 5 days. but to be sure, ive also read 14 days. i think this may be one reason why my clinic has advised to wait 13dp5dt. I im going to give the clinic a call to check their view on this. HAS ANYONE ELSE READ ABOUT THIS? THANKS.  

my cramps not bad today and still no AF. but feeling anxious today. goodness its hard to try to remain positive. 

teeninparis-i like the idea of doing a list of jobs each day..we could set a plan each haha.

i did this before my 2ww started. so far, ive discovered this site. so, plans 'on hold' haha. anyway, 

1) make- a meat pie with pastry- lovely.
2) try to finish my jack reacher book, just started it. 
3) make a soup- a different type to the usual one i always do.

ladies- all of the above ive not done before...may be nice to think about things youve not had time for, but always wanted to try? i love animals and a visit to a farm or pet shop is always a nice experience, the only problem is...im likely to want to buy or bring back every pet and blame it on the hormones      

Donna xx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Hi Caz174....I think everyone usually has their OTD 2 weeks after the eggs are fertilised.

I had a 3dt and my OTD will be 12dpt which is just over at 15 days.

From my calculations, your OTD  is 9dpt but as you had a 5dt, this is 14 days from when the egg was fertilised.

I may be wrong as I'm relatively new to this but that's my understanding!!

I'm back at work but I've an office job so no heavy lifting and I'm usually just sat at my desk most if day. Have a stroll round at lunchtime but taking it easy. 

Xx


----------



## Caz174

Ann I'm with you with all 4 of my cycles at 2 diff clinics it's always been 14 days after fertilisation which is egg collection day which is how it would be in a natural pregnancy that's why I was surprised Donna that they were making you wait so long

As far as I know the trigger leaves your system after 5-10 days depending on strength so my ec day was Wednesday 19th I triggered on Monday 17th so will be out my system at the latest by this thurs, but your clinic must have their reasons  xx I'm excited for you xx

Donna the new things to do sound great, I am going back to work later  as just end up doing silly stuff at home, like I scrubbed the shower from top to bottom this morning very relaxing ... Xx


----------



## d75

Dear Ann and Caz, thanks for the information, I'm also with you both. ill be 10dp5dt on Friday. Ive called the clinic this morning and they advised that 'usually' the trigger shot is out of system by 11 days. I'm 14 days today. they said some people can go into 12, 13 days until fully out of system. its so confusing isn't it. 

I'm a little worried my cramp pains and sore busts are not around today, as the days have gone on, these have reduced. maybe because my body is now getting used to the pessaries.

Ann and Caz, i was thinking about going back into the second week, and now I can see why people do, the days do go quickly when you're at work. I know my employer will just expect me to work 'full steam' so i thought ill not risk it.  

Donna xx


----------



## sibbnchaz29

Hi sharry could you add me please.

I am currently pupo after et on sunday with 1 5d blastocyst.  

2 down, 12days to go xx


----------



## Monkeybear1

Hi all yes it was a lot of food   

Today I cleaned my oven out (it looks brand new)
Tomorrow going through my draws and throwing things out that I really don't need!!

Time is flying I've not gone mad yet     

Woke up with tummy ache this morning but that passed and I have had odd twinges today but I'm putting this down to implantation    I have also noticed my skin has gone bad with spots 

    To you all


----------



## swaps

i agree with u all about the test date. my thinking is that the clinic take max time by which the hcg is out of all the ladies systems in maximum 14 days. so they decide for 14 days. but everybody's body react differently so . we do not know how our body reacted or flushes out the hcg so to be on safer side we have to test the bloods by 14 days. 

i have a very crazy itchy sensation when i go to sleep on my foot soles. so it take 5-10 minutes to cope with that. anyway talked to doc she said it gets worse then call her. but i think its only in the night. some of the time i get sweatand hot and the other time i feel cold. these prog. make us sick. btw today is my P4 (prog level) test and it came to 9.7, which is less than earlier. on the day of transfer it was 19.5, so called the doc and she said to take uterone-50 inj daily rather than alternate day. (that means daily proj inj besides twice i take it vaginally.) gosh.............  because about the levels too i read so many articles and came to an end with that if it is in between the range, it will be okay, no matter on some day it is high and then on the other day it gets low.

feeling heavy and constipated all the time. but besides prog after effects no more symptoms. right now i am enjoying reading a fiction novel. it will be over by thursday. oh today i am 5dp5dt. with no prominent symptoms. what abt u ladies.


----------



## Holly84

Hey ladies, can I join please?
I have my egg collection  tomorrow... Will soon be entering into the dreaded 2ww... Gulp!!!
Hope everyone is doing ok
Holly xxx


----------



## PrettyKitty

Hi ladies,
I'd love to join too.  I'm now 6dp3dt.  We had 2 ICSI embryos put back in.  3/4 quality.  The Embryologist was very pleased.  This is out second attempt.  Testing on 5th March.
DH will be overseas when I test, so not looking forward to that.  Having all sorts of symptoms but I'm sure it's all to do with the progesterone.  
Wishing everyone the best of luck in their 2WW....hardest time ever. X


----------



## Rock1607

Hi sharry

My names Kate please could you add me I'm due to test on the 21st march. 
This is our 4th IVF attempt, no children and so desperate! 

Thanks and good luck to all you brave and lovely ladies xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Hi ladies I thought I had messaged but can't find it , I'm 9dp5dt otd is 2nd march, getting lots of cramping backache, headaches, and bit of bleeding yesterday so am resting up for few days, I tested at day 3 and was negative so I know for sure trigger **** was gone so any reading I get now is my result xxx


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies, been reading for a few days and now ready to join. I'm 3dp5dt had 2 top grade hatching blasts put back. 
SHARRY... Pls add me to front page otd is 8th march... 
This is 14dpt so I will probably be very naughty and test early, I don't understand why different clinics give different timescales. 
Xx


----------



## sonank

Hi All,

I m 9dp3dt. Not much symptoms. Just wanted to ask is any of you feeling like spinning head sometimes. I feel yesterday evening like my head is spinning (chakkar aana), i was not able to open my eyes.

Also today I m feeling a little headache. Also in the evenings I feel very tired as my legs are very tired in late evenings. I hardly work in the whole day.

Other than that I am not feeling anything different in my stomach. I m feeling normal otherwise in the mornings.

Really curious to test in the morning tomorrow. My heart wants to test early but my mind says dont test otherwise it will be hard to be positive for the rest of days. 

Dont know what to do.

Sonank


----------



## anna156

Hi, 
Please can I join? I'm 3dp5dt, otd 6th March and, like Prettykitty, my OH will be abroad on test day. I'm already   Didn't sleep well last night feeling excited/ nervous! I've got 8 more sleeps yet!! Gonna try the kiwi fruit  before bed thing, see if that helps!


----------



## Jess81

anna156 said:


> Gonna try the kiwi fruit before bed thing, see if that helps!


Hi, we have similar dates, what is the kiwi fruit thing?? Also having trouble sleeping!! Xx


----------



## anna156

apparently two kiwi fruit eaten an hour before bed can help, I heard about it in the news this week and someone posted about it elsewhere on here, here's an article 
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/sleep-newzzz/201311/kiwi-super-food-sleep
Hope it helps, I'll be even more  if I don't get enough sleep

/links


----------



## Jess81

Oh maybe I'll give it a whirl... Can't hurt can it! X


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Sorry for butting in. But just to tell you I have from start had a kiwi a day and pack of blueberries every day. I had bfp today. I didnt know it was something people even did I just thought kiwi and blueberries are suppose to be good for you. I honestly beleive it played a part  x


----------



## anna156

Thanks Katieleigh, I'm off to buy some kiwi then  
Huge congratulations on your BFP!!!!!


----------



## Teeinparis

The big question to anyone with a bfp - sex or no sex during the 2ww?  

I ask only the important questions.


----------



## d75

Hi teeinparis,, ive been told by clinic no sex for the whole 2 weeks... poor hubby haha


----------



## anna156

my clinic said   was ok after ET... weird how advice is different from different clinics!!
I'm absolutely knackered at the mo so he's got no chance


----------



## msparos

Hi,

I'm 6dpt2dt. My boobs are sore. Is this common. My AF is due Saturday - just wondered if this is similar to everyone else during the 2ww?

Thanks everyone
X


----------



## Jess81

Teeinparis, we were told not until after result. X


----------



## BECKY7

Yes it is all normal  and no early testing and good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## msparos

Thank you Becky7!!  

I have just been reading everyone's posts about sore boobies and I'm breathing a sigh of relief. I guess it all goes hand in hand.

I'm going to wait till the 10th March my official test date at the hospital. Good things come to those who wait apparently!  

xx


----------



## Rosie101

Hi All, 
Hope u r all ok and managing to get some rest .. I had the most terrible nights sleep last night as I was so hot and sweaty ... Did not feel like infection induced temp just really hot from the inside out . This cycle I am taking progesterone injections instead of pessaries so I'm not sure if that's why . I am currently 5dp2dt .... Has anyone else had this ?? 

Take care all x


----------



## msparos

Hi Rosie101,
I've been feeling hot. But just thought it was me. I'm sleeping well but wake up through the night desperate for the loo all the time. I'm on injections also. Perhaps its all related?
x


----------



## swaps

hi ladies, no sex in between 2ww as per doc. so hubby is quite  . ha ha ha ...........

AFM i am 7dp5dt and feeling bloated, this prog pessaries will kill me  quite a heavy stomach i think. besides that no other symptoms. mood swings is very common to me. i night i sometimes feel very sweaty atleast once every night from last 3-4 days. going to loo so many time as i drink water too. burning and itchy foot soles at the time of going to bed only for 5-10 minutes which irritates me. bums get bumpy   and stomach too get blue in 1-2 place  . but at all i am feeling perfectly normal   .

          for all.


----------



## sarahjw

Hi ladies

I'm 7dp3dt and try to stay calm in my 2ww. Got loads of paperwork from work so although I've taken both weeks off I'm keeping busy. 
I'm chuckling at your comments about sore boobs, bloated, tired & weeing a million times a day etc.... I have all these symptoms! Least I know this is all normal and it's not just me! I'm on the vaginal Crinone gel (which should come with a warning, it's like chewing gum!) and should come with free panty liners 

I'm also on pineapple juice & Brazil nuts everyday as someone, somewhere once said it helps with implantation! Will try any thing and it certainly can't make it worse!

*Please can you add me to the front page: ICSI: OTD is 6th March*

Prayer for us all ladies during this challenging roller coaster time 

Sarah


----------



## CazzAngel

Hi Sarah 
Wishing you good luck on your otd


----------



## swaps

ladies good luck to you all in ur 2ww.

afm i see a pinkish thing in my panty liner. what is that? feel like af is coming. quite a lot bloated feeling.

god help me.


----------



## anna156

Praying for you that it's not AF swaps  
I've had a couple of sharp twinges today, pretty strong. Surely it's too early for me to get AF at 4dp5dt??!   it's late implantation


----------



## d75

Hi ladies...Ive given in...sorry...but I tested this morning and saw a BFP . I'm 9dp5dt...will not believe it until my Otd Monday..but I think its so far away when today I'm 9dp. Anyway, I'm praying it remains positive.  I'm not getting hopes up until its confirmed Monday....still feel bloated and those sharp stabbing pains still there, afternoon and evening. Did Have sore boobs, just big now ha ha..for ladies with sharp pains, mine started Friday, 3dp and stillthere. Cramping too and no AF..so if I am still a Bfp on Monday, then just to reassure you,,, cramping is OK..my fingers crossed....good luck ladies...sorry I gave in but I was going crazy and 9dp5dt was my limit....xx

Ann, mine started friday and bad saturday...day four too. Very bad last night too, . Please dont let that worry you xx


----------



## CazzAngel

Donna.... Fingers crossed for you  I was going to test this am to as my odt is also Monday but I couldn't find the test I bought so I got all stressed out and left for work in a mood haha. Still in that mood now lol.
im thinking off taking one tomorrow then at weekend coz don't think I can wait until Monday its driving me insane


----------



## Everlong09

Hi Girls, I'm 8dp5dt and tested with a test the hospital provided. I promised myself I wouldn't but this morning I woke up with terrible stabbing pains in my nipples!! Was so bizarre! I did have sore boobs but they are feeling normal again. I've been having bad AF type pains but no bleed yet! My trigger shot was 15 days ago. Anyway, so I tested this morning it was BFN! Must have been 5-10 mins later I looked again and there was a faint positive - could it be a bfp or an evaporation line? I know this can happen but after 5-10 mins?! 

Please help. This is my first ivf and I'm heartbroken already having convinced myself it's over already


----------



## Jess81

Everlong,
Don't be disheartened just yet, when is OTD? I would give it a couple days and test again it could be a faint positive but try again in a couple of days. 

Xx


----------



## Everlong09

Hi Jess, OTD is Wed! So long to wait! It's killing me  

I'm really going to try and not test again until then but it's hard! 

Thanks for your reply x


----------



## Caz174

Sorry quick one just wanted to say massive congratulations to Donna, Donna my OTD is 9dp5dt so I think it's defo right      Fx for the same result Monday xxx

Ever long again you have actually late test date .... I would rest again  tomorrow maybe with a more sensitive test like a first response one I have used those hospital ones before when I had ds and the positive line was so faint you could barely see it fx it will be bfp for you too xxxxx 

Sorry ladies will catch up with the rest of you later gotta run xxx


----------



## Hels13

Hi 

Please can you add me to front page - donor egg donor sperm - 2 embies on board day 3. Thanks!!!

Hope everyone's ok and not going too stir crazy.

Hels
X


----------



## anna156

Donna thank you so much for replying earlier! That is reassuring!
Congrats on your BFP! Fingers crossed for you that it sticks xxx
Everlong hang on it may still turn positive yet
 everyone
Xx


----------



## bk2013

hey all
thought i would hop on over here as i am now official PUPO!!

ET was today - had 3 embies put back - 3 day transfer

OTD: 10 march

so just for clarification today am i 0dp3dt and tomorrow will be 1dp3dt?? so confusing!!!

 for everyone

bec
x


----------



## Jess81

Hi hels, we are also DD! Good luck hun. 
Bec yep tomorrow will be 1dp3dt

AFM.... Going slightly crazy! It's our first DD cycle but or 7th overall. I think this one is worse then any of the others.... It's otd on 8th but that is 19dpo or 14dp5dt so I will be testing early! Praying this one works!!! 

Jess xx


----------



## sarahjw

Evening ladies and Bec & Hels13

Congrats on being PUPO & wishing you good luck. 

I also wondered about the days... I assume 1dpt is the day after you've had the transfer? What does everyone else think?

Donna - congrats, great start. Fingers crossed for you 
Everlong - don't give up... It's not over yet. 

Stay sane & sleep well everyone... Kiwi fruit as a night cap  

Sarah


----------



## gillian1

Hi SHARRY 
Please add me OTD 5 March


----------



## gillian1

Hello again Sarahjw and BK 2013.
Msparos, the progesterone gives your sore boobs but so does pregnancy. When I had my little miracle I thought mine were going to fall off. 
Swaps try not to stress over AF just yet. The 2ww turns us all into a knicker watching freak.
Donna how nice to join the thread and see a BFP. Are you going to keep testing watch the line get darker?

Me, 2ww is killing me. First round IVF I waited till beta test day before I POAS mostly because I had cried so many time in the dr surgery I didn't want to do it again. Then I met a friend who has had many cycles and she td me about early testing. So my next 2 cycles of FET I was POAS like a crazy woman. 2nd time I had a faint line and got all excited but now know it must have been the trigger shot. I am 6dp3dtf going to POAS on Monday as I am desperate to test.
Am told first response is the best for early hcg.


----------



## Dmarie5

Hi everyone,
Sharry please can you add me. This is my first icsi cycle. Today I had one lovely grade 1(8cell) transferred. My OTD is 12th March.  DH is working out of the country, not back until 14th, so may have to go it alone for the test... Eeeek!


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Morning .Please read my post in the feb cycle .

Please do not test early xx


----------



## anna156

So sorry to read that Katieleigh  
Sorry you had to go through that. Look after yourself xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Just an FYI - I had a false positive last time and it was gut wrenching!


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Thank you

Did you..what happened if you don't mind me asking.  Xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Simply on one of the clearblue easies it showed positive 1-2 several days before then I rushed home to do another and show my husband and negative.  I spent the rest of the time trying to redo then my period came essentially the night before/on transfer day.  The whole thing was very upsetting ....


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

So sorry

Iv done about 10 tests over days and all positive.  I cant beleive it. Its so heartbreaking x


----------



## gillian1

Morning Ladies,
I found a good article on testing on the website www.ivfconnections.com about testing after IVF (this is all I think about just now!).
It says no testing until min 11 days after trigger shot or risk a false positive. I think this is what happened to me on 1 of my FET cycles.
It said for a 3dt don't test till min 6 days PT
For 5dt don't test till min 4 days after transfer.
I'm trying to wait till Monday which will be 10 days after transfer.

/links


----------



## Teeinparis

I was def over 11 days after the trigger shot.  The basic harsh truth is if the clinics thought we could find out before 14 days after retrieval they would have a way and a test.  The harsh reality is their guidance is based on science and biology.  The tests before aren't 100 percent and clear blue easy digitals can be faulty.  It is just the emotions and hormones make us irrational and we look at every twinge and read into everything.  Testing early may work for some but often it is a faint line which is actually a neg according to the instructions on some and chem pregnancies still happen.  

I know my husband is much better with the waiting for a lot of reasons.  I wish the hormones just wouldn't make me so irrationally impatient as the best is hope until the end.  Then dealing with the rest as it is meant to be.


----------



## Monkeybear1

Hi all 
We'll I've been in bed 24 hrs caught a bug sickness and diahrrea with really bad cramps....I'm hoping the cramps were just the bug not an mc as there was no blood!!  
I rang oxford and the nurse did say that I didn't have to bleed but the last time I had spotting.
she told me to wait to see if af comes which is due today-sun.
After having womb scratch and embryo glue and two really good qualityembryos  5dt,then I can't see anything will work  
My boobs are not sore anymore and no other symptoms!!!!   
Really really want to test now But not due to test on the 5th march

    To you all


----------



## Everlong09

Hi girls, when would AF be expected to arrive after ivf? I suffer from PCOS with Amenorrhea - so I have no idea. From my past experience with Gonal-F it would usually arrive 14-15 days after ovulation trigger.... Is it the same for IVF? Sorry for sounding so silly but this is my first ivf and I didn't think to ask the clinic this. My OTD is Wednesday and I now have no AF cramps or sore boobs! Is this a bad sign? I'm just waiting for AF to arrive now as I do feel I am out this cycle.


----------



## sarahjw

Morning

Sorry to hear the stories about the extra heartache caused by testing early...
Will definitely hold out till next week, never usually get anywhere nearly test date as get AF so hoping to make it through the weekend as it's due on Saturday! 

Monkeybear1 - so sorry you have been ill. Hoping it hasn't effected anything. 
Everlong - my AF usually arrive when it's supposed to, due this weekend so hold my breath! 

Stay strong and sane...

Sarah


----------



## Littlemissv

Hi ladies,

I'd like to join in if that's ok.
I had ET on Wednesday and this wait is playing havoc with my mind already!!! Yesterday I felt pretty low. With all the "action" stages out of the way I didn't really know what to do with myself....
Woken up today feeling much brighter so will find some mischief to get up to.

I've got 2 embryos on board and we got to day 5 so that was great. But for blastocysts they were at earlier stages so they put 2 back in.

This is my first cycle so don't really know what to expect now... Just gonna try and keep busy.

What I find interesting is that on thread i have read people start pg testing quite early after IVF. I'm more worried I won't be able to test even when it gets to OTD  ... I got so despondent during the 2 years ttc I refused to do tests anymore. It's almost like a mental block....  So that could be an interesting day..

Anyway, hope you are all ok and having lots of positive thoughts

L x


----------



## d75

Hi  ladies, gillian ive tested again today and the line was darker than yesterday. Defo not a faint line..  Im now 10dp5dt and 17 days past trigger...HOWEVER....im still very grounded,  I will not believe it until my otd monday...I can't get my hopes up...im so so sorry to hear your stories teeinparis and katie...Ido agree with you despite my testing..if this time it turns out to be negative..I will learn and defo not test early next time...ivd read ladies otd being 9dp5dt..which kinda made me do it...BUT for those ladies whom not tested yet..I think katies advice and story...says wait....thank you to teeinparis and katie for sharing this, it has kept me grounded...ill let you all know monday the otd result....good luck everyone and again....katie, so sorry my love xxxxxx


----------



## gillian1

Monkey bear I caught the norovirus on my first cycle of IVF and still got pregnant. It's not over till AF turns up.
Everlong AF can be delayed by the progesterone. For me my AF normally appears after a negative pregnancy test.
Sarahjw when us your beta? 
Welcomelittlemissv. The early testing is a hot topic. As teeninparis said the hormones drive you nuts. I waited the first time with ivf but have early tested everytime since. 
D75 am delighted your line is getting darker.

EARLY TESTING Really it's a personal choice. I had years of what the Dr said was false positives then a change of clinic confirmed they were early or chemical pregnancies (I hate that phrase). The reason the clinic want you to wait for the blood test is that they can tell from the hormone levels if it is a viable pregnancy. In some cases you are pregnant but hormone levels are such that it's not growing as it should.
My experience is that when I was pregnant with my daughter my line was really dark as I waited till beta day to test. I had a faint line with FET that got darker the next day then it disappeared. My bf is currently pregnant through IVF attempt 3, she started testing early and her line got darker every day (I was sent a photo evey day to confirm!)
My attitude is that if i test early and it's positive then I MIGHT be pregnant. ....to be confirmed by the BETA. If you are going to want to tell the world your pregnant then maybe you should wait. For me all my negatives have been negative.

We are on a hormone roller coaster.


----------



## d75

Gillian , I like the saying....I might be pregnant..only two more mornings... I never thought the two weeks would be so hard.xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Katie - did you have a blood test?

D75 as you are 15 days I would say congrats - don't wait until Monday go get a blood test today if you can 

Tee


----------



## d75

Thanks teeinparis, I do hope so..my clinic sent me home with a hpt for monday, then to call them with result,  Ill be asking defo for a blood test to confirm..they told me they wouldn't consider any other results, before monday..bit harsh..but my fault for testing haha..got to just wait two more mornings. Xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

That's interesting re hpt.  As Canada and France both say you are not pregnant until blood test.  Also you can have peri pics and other factors that do not show up on hpt.  The only 100 percent is bhcg through bloods.  In France you pay 17 euros or show your carte vitale and they will do one sans ordinance.  I also have friends who were actually preggers and hpt didn't pick it up.  I just think we encourage others to have possible ups and downs by testing early.  I was encouraged last time by a friend to do one and wish I hadn't!  But to each his own.


----------



## Teeinparis

Sorry that was meant to say eptopics don't show on hpt.


----------



## Faile

Hi Ladies Congrats Donna, 

I just wanted some advise I have had a lot of mild cramping today and this morning there was a tiny bit of darker blood (not bright red) so scared it's over already today is 4day past 5 day trans sorry not many personals just so sad  

xxFaile


----------



## _MrsH_

Hi

Could you please add me to the first page. Had my second round of IUI this morning. OTD 14th March xx


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

I'm currently 7dp3dt with my one and only embie and (tmi sorry) I'm getting a light brown discharge - not quite spotting yet but I have no doubt it will be by tomorrow. This is exactly what happens before af in a 'normal' cycle and the same as my first failed icsi attempt. Same day and everything. 

Got no hope left anymore. I guess what I'm trying to ask is has anyone had this and gone on to have a bfp? Even if it's normal for this to happen for you or has happened in a previous cycle? Need a little bit of hope to get me through the next week till otd. I'm devastated at the moment and can't stop crying. 

Thanks 
C xx


----------



## niccad

Hello... It's never over until it's over. On my fourth cycle I started to bleed heavily at 9dt5dt and had to leave work. I cried the whole way home and did a test as soon as I got in the door. It was one day before my official test date and I was meant to go to the clinic the next morning. The test came up negative and I sobbed on the kitchen floor. I then went to put the test in the bin and saw this faint faint faint line.... He's now 3 and I'm about to pick him up from nursery. You never know what will happen so keep the hope   

Nic xx


----------



## Everlong09

Hi There, please don't lose hope so soon. Your still very early into your cycle and it can be anything. I am 9dp5dt into our 1st IVF cycle and I've had a bfn test (which then turned bfp very faintly, or it's an evaporation line as it appeared 5-10 mins later!) I'm now spotting brown and my sore boobs and AF cramps have disappeared which leads me to think it's over for me, but I've got to stay strong until my OTD on Wed (seems so far away!) I've been off work for 2 weeks as I had a bad case of OHSS and this has been hell as I've been alone and my minds been going mad with panicking over the slightest thing. Worrying will get you no where, and it will be what it will be - you can't change anything so just relax and stay positive and I'm sure you will be ok. Not great advice I know, but brown blood is completely normal and it may go away soon - mines comes and go's too! Take care and good luck to you. It's not easy I know xxx


----------



## EssieJean

MrsCLG .. it's waaay too early.. could be late implantation.. for a 3 day transfer implantation occurs around day 5. i tested a day early on my last cycle and was bfn.. next morning bfp! 

Wait until your OTD ... it's given for a reason  

Good luck!

Niccad .. your post made me  

Essie xx


----------



## Bethlehem

Teeinparis said:


> Sorry that was meant to say eptopics don't show on hpt.


I don't know about that? Is that true?

hello Mrs. Hopkins nice to see you, I hope it went well for you oday. Best wishes to everyone here, hopefully this will be a lucky thread!!


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi.  The eptopic pregnancies not necessarily showing up on hpt is true.  A friend didn't know she was pregnant due to hpt  until she was almost dying and bleeding from everywhere while being rushed into surgery.  That is why you aren't pregnant or not in some countries until blood test.  The nhs uses hpt because they are cheaper and happy with the margin of risk vs cost of blood tests to diagnose.  Same with smears.  Most countries best practice is yearly.  Nhs is willing to accept the cost / benefit of deaths and late diagnosis vs the cost of having them yearly.  A lot about health is economics.


----------



## sarahjw

I had an ectopic pregnancy last time & it didn't show on a home preg test. Bled heavily so assumed it was all over, clinic insisted I did a test to confirm & it was negative! I resumed normal life (drinking & working) & then about 6 weeks later collapsed unconscious on Friday after work. My Fallopian tube had ruptured & I had a lot of internal bleeding which resulted in me being rushed in for an emergency op! My poor family had a terrible weekend worrying about me! 

Don't mean to scare anyone but my ectopic didn't show up till much later on!

This cycle is going to be fine...... I keep telling myself that but my cat got run over last night so beginning to believe I am the unluckiest person in the world!

Sorry, bit of a depressing post. 

It's the weekend. Stay strong & calm 😃

Sarah


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind me joining in. I am currently on my 2ww,third clomid cycle. I'm a poas addict,ha. Im 10dpo.I've does several tests since Wednesday & all appeared positive but after about 30mins (6 tests) they are cheap dip stick Internet tests. Is it possible All 6 are evap lines? Good luck to all xx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Hi everyone, new and old. Not had chance to get on here since been back at work this week. For me it's really helped mentally have something else to focus on during 2ww

I'm 10dp3dt and had spotting day 8 and today. Freaked out at first but hoping it's implantation bleed as was only a little pinkish/brownish stain in panty liner.

Have always said I want test till my OTD which is 3rd march and have my blood test that morning but am really tempted to do a urine test on Sunday morning (I'll be 12dp by then)

I don't know whether I feel pregnant or not, feel different but not sure if it's just psychological or not. Crazy time in this 2WW!!

Congrats Donna and hi bk2013, glad you're here at last.

One question for all you ladies paying to have blood tests.....are you just having one or two to see if it's doubling??

Xxx


----------



## Dmarie5

Hi Ann- Imal 77
I have just placed a bulk order for HPT!!!!! My clinic told me to do one on morning of OTD then ring them. If BFP then arrange a scan for 7 weeks. I hadn't even thought about having blood tests done. Fingers crossed for your BFP... And everyone else who will be testing this weekend. Far too early for me


----------



## Rosie101

Hi all, 
Good luck to everyone testing this weekend . I'll have everything crossed for you . I've got a way to go yet I'm now 7dp2dt. Started getting cramps again today . Feeling a bit anxious as I bled before my test day on orevious cycles...... I'm going for some acupuncture tomorrow to try and help me relax a bit . 
It's really helping seeing everyone has the same fears / anxieties / craziness 
Take care all. 
Much love x


----------



## Sharry

Bethlehem said:


> Teeinparis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was meant to say eptopics don't show on hpt.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that? Is that true?
Click to expand...

I had an ectopic before Christmas I had a positive home test at 4 weeks, a blood test at 5 weeks gave a result of 980 which was normal, but ruptured at 7 weeks.

So they can show on a test.


----------



## Teeinparis

Sorry to hear that Sharry.  I guess it all depends.  I just know from living in Can, Australia, UK and France it seems that the rest all do blood tests. 

So after my ET they give me an ordanonce for 1 otd, 1 2 days later, 1 after 7 days and then a scan at 4-5weeks.  All covered by Assurance.  The diff country to country is amazing!


----------



## Kezzy616

2ww is HARD especially for an inpatient slight control freak !! Haha 
12th march is my date - really want to test on 9th or 10th but have promised I won't


----------



## herehoping

Hi Sharry please add me. First IVF, 1 blast 1 morula transferred day 5...testing 6 March


----------



## _MrsH_

Hi Bethlehem, nice to see another known name, hope you are well.

Good luck to all those testing this weekend xx


----------



## Moldog

Hi Sharry please can you add me this is my 1st IVF I'm only 3dp2dt so long way to go to the 10th march. 2 embies onboard 1 5cell 1 2 cell.
Good luck to everyone testing


----------



## anna156

Hi all, turns out some of my 'cramping' is due to an upset stomach from the progesterone pessaries   Sorry if TMI! Peppermint tea helps a bit to calm it down.
My plan to not test early is not to buy a Clearblue until the night before and distracting myself with lots and lots of tv and films!!! I just found a couple of tv series on SKY to catch up on (Walking Dead and The Wire) and I've been through the tv listings and set lots of films to record   My OH is going away for a week tomorrow so I will need lots to distract me!!!
Tidying, cooking and crafts all leave my brain free to wander too much!! How's everyone else doing at distracting themselves??

Oh and an update for anyone planning on trying kiwi to help sleep, the organic ones are currently £1 in tesco, cheaper than the non-organic  

 to everyone


----------



## bk2013

hey all

*moldog* you are same OTD as me. Im 2dp3dt - finding that time is going incredibly slow 

does anyone know if the progesterone medication can cause vivid dreams as a side effect - ever since i have started taking them i am having vivid dreams and even if i wake up after one, when i go back to sleep a new vivid dream begins. its making my sleep very broken?

xx


----------



## Alfie1234

I hope you don't mind me joining but I'm going out of my mind had a frozen transfer on Wednesday already tested twice!!! Help!!!!


----------



## Ann-imal77

I've heard it can but one not noticed a difference to be honest. 

I found the first week the hardest, getting back to work in the 2nd week helped massively for me in terms of distraction xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Stop testing...   

you are only 3 days post transfer...how old was your little snow baby?? far too early...hun.

try, although very hard,  not to test until your otd, The stress of worrying it is not good for you. x

stay strong.   

Paula


----------



## Alfie1234

My snow baby was 5 days embryo if that makes sense 

I have a beautiful 16 month old but finding the wait so much harder this time 

I'm fed up already of being a pin cushion and my bum is so bruised it hurts to sit 

When do you reckon is a decent time for me to test my af is due Wednesday


----------



## dorotheamarch

Hi guys,

I had 3det on Weds 19th Feb and my ODT is 5th March. Had been feeling really relaxed and positive until last night when I got pale brown discharge, followed this morning by light brown spotting which has now turned into redder bleeding. I think it's lighter than normal AF, and a few days earlier than expected (having said that, my last AF was also earlier than expected....prior o that my cycles were normally 29 days. Anyway, I felt really upset and emotional and ended up doing a hpt even though I know the results aren't conclusive and it was BFN. I have been crying a lot, feeling so exhausted and drained by it all but also holding out till official test date. But am I just clinging onto false hope? It's so confusing to know whether this is my period or implantation bleeding. I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts. I have such respect for you ladies going through this. This is my first cycle and I had NO idea how challenging I would find it, emotionally and physically.

Also: I think I've run out of Real Housewives to watch! Disaster!

Thank you.


----------



## anna156

bk2013, I've been having really vivid dreams! So much so that I 'woke up' this morning but was actually just a continuation of the dream if that makes sense! All a bit 'Inception' for my liking  dreamt the other night my sister was pregnant and I had to convince that I actually was happy for her.
Hi Alfie1234, if the clinic didn't tell you when to test, I'd say Wednesday. You run the risk of false positives if you test early.


----------



## Alfie1234

They told me not til Saturday 😢😢😢


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Alfie you are only, 3dp5dt. If you have frer test... a first response test, if AF is due Wed then  you could try then, but you may still not get a correct result. 
stay strong


----------



## AnnaBre

Hi everyone, hope you are having a nice weekend?  
Unfortunately AF showed up yesterday   

Good luck for everyone else and may there be lots of BFP's


----------



## anna156

So sorry to hear that AnnaBre


----------



## Caz174

Hi all hope your enjoying your weekends 

Oh annabre I'm so so sorry   Have a glass of wine and try not to dwell on it or dissect it hope your ok xx

Aimee best of luck for testing tomorrow keeping everything crossed for you x

Alfie technically your OTD is  9dp5dt so Friday but feel your pain,  my 5dt was last Monday so my OTD is Wednesday but going to test Monday I think I know the possibilities of getting a false positive but I will test then and then again on Wednesday xx

Anna no dreams for me  x hoping they are good ones  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## sarahjw

Evening ladies

Annabre I'm so sorry. Big hugs. 

Unfortunately my body works like clock work....
Never made it past 9dp3dt and yet again today is day 9 and AF showed up. Spent all day crying, just devastated!

How many times do you keep trying? It was our 4th, all self funded so not sure where we'll go now. 

I can only wish you all the best and I will have absolutely everything crossed for you. I will keep checking back to see results..
You're all in my thoughts and prayers  

Sarah x


----------



## lisajr

Hi all, wanted to say hello. 
I've been reading this thread for days so thank you for sharing your thoughts and stories. I'm 2dp5dt which I know is very early on in this process but I think today I have hit the zero patience wall. My OTD is Friday 7th so have another week to go. My head is full of questions and I can't stop googling and reading info which that sets doubts and I know it's not helping. 
Hopefully tomorrow I'll be a bit stronger but I am a person that wants to know everything- does everyone get implantation bleeding as I've had nothing, when is this likely to happen if I had a 5dt?

Hope you all enjoying your Saturday evening.


----------



## Dmarie5

SarahJW and Annabre so sorry to hear your news.
As others have said... Stay strong, but for now a large glass of wine is needed.
 to you both. 
D xx


----------



## herehoping

Did anyone have sore boobs that then went away? 5dp5dt and they were very sore until today but now just a bit tender - worried its a sign nothings happening anymore


----------



## Hels13

Hi all

Bk2013 -I have had so many more dreams since starting with patches and cyclogest. Well, I am more aware of having dreams and I know my sleep isn't as good as usual. I wonder whether hormones or whether just more going on in my head that I can't settle. I have been to a herbalist before and they made me up some natural medicine type concoction. I told them about ivf too so wasn't impacting or anything. This really helped.

Mrs Hopkins - we have the same test date. Sharry - sorry, please can you update the front page. It's 15 march. 2 weeks to go!!

I have been literally exhausted today. Went to bed at9.30 last night, slept but with dreams and a nightmare until 8am and have been zonked today! Is this quite normal? I am 2dp3dt.

I would so encourage us all not to test early. It's so hard not to, I know that but the otd is there for a purpose. It's frustrating but not repeat testing avoids multiple heartache and worry and more worry  I have tested early before and spent a fortune on good test kits!!

I hope everyone is having a good weekend - it's been so bright and sunny today so hopefully spring is coming and some sun shine and smiles.

Hels xx


----------



## Everlong09

Hi herehoping - I'm the exact same, my boobs were so sore at the start now they are not, just tender, nothing really!  not sure if this is a good or bad sign  x


----------



## anna156

sarahjw I'm so sorry  

lisajr don't be tough on yourself, it is really hard, just keep yourself distracted   I haven't had any bleeding, I'm 6dp5dt and not read anyone else mentionning it either. I don't think it's even the majority of people that get it.

herehoping, I had exactly the same at exactly the same day

Hels13, I'm soooo tired and that's after having a lie in til 11.30 this morning!!!  

 everyone


----------



## Caz174

Ever long is never got sore boobs at all when I got my lo plus throughout my pregnancy my boobs got bigger then went small and I was sure it was a sign but everything was ok  so try not to worry x

Lisajr I have never got spotting or implantation bleeding so don't worry I still got a bfp a couple of years ago  x
Sarahjw I am so sorry words really can even come close   I really hope your ok xx


----------



## Hels13

Anna156 - dreading a day at work on Monday! Be asleep on my desk - or under it lol x

Sarahjw, annabre - sending biggest hardest longest hugs xx


----------



## herehoping

anna156 and Everlong09 thanks...helps to know there are others with the same thing even though we don't know one way or the other. Maybe its all the drugs we took getting out of our systems...mine were sore well before EC even


----------



## lisajr

Thankyou anna156 and caz174 for your responses, much appreciated and your answers have made me relax.


----------



## anna156

Hels, I've been having to make a long to-do list every morning at work to keep me distracted and awake


----------



## Ann-imal77

Sending big hugs to you both AnnaBre and Sarahjw  

Nice to see more newbies in the group  

I'm still playing the waiting game, in another hour I'll be 12dp3dt and although I've got my blood test booked for Monday, I'll be doing a HPT tomorrow. I've been ok with the wait bar the last two days. Hang in all you ladies in waiting

Xxxx


----------



## Caz174

Goodluck anyone testing today   Xx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Just tested and I think......but can't say for sure, that there is a faint line showing I'm pregnant.... 

Got hcg blood test tomorrow but after that, not sure what my next steps are? Anyone offer any advice please to this first timer xxx


----------



## sonank

Hi All,

Just getting crazy day by day to test. As I did the early test on 11dp3dt and it was faint positive in 3-5 mins. I really dont know what all people meant by faint positive.

What i got is like this:- There must be two purple lines right. But what i got is one purple line and one evaporation line without colour. If that means faint positive, I guess ?

Please confirm if anyone got the same.

Also I feel tired and sick for sometime in a day. mostly in the evenings my legs are super tired. since yesterday I am getting little pain in left side as if something is beating me from inside. Not much symptoms but I am feeling positive .

After I saw the faint line, I am eager to test and see the line getting darker day by day. But somehow manage to control myself and not tested after that. I decided to test on my OTD only that is on 5th March wednesday. Hope I manage to control by that time.

Other than the tiredness in the evenings and very frequest trips to loo I am not feeling any symptoms as such. 

Sonank


----------



## Caz174

Argh ann that's fabulous news        Xxfx for lovely blood results tomorrow too xx 

you will have a blood test tomorrow then a scan in 2 weeks time to check for the babies heart beat and positioning of the pregnancy to make sure all is ok

Not sure if your clinic may do further bloods before this to check they are increasing at the correct rate I won't get any bloods dine at all ... Congratulations honey xxx


----------



## CazzAngel

That's good news ann-imal  good luck with your blood test tomorrow  .
My otd is tomorrow although I've been naughty and tested yesterday and today but not believing anything until tomorrow haha


----------



## Caz174

Sonank sounds good to me, I got a faint line previously and I was pregnant depends on what test you use as some are far more sensitive than others I'll send a little     And keep everything crossed for you for Wednesday

I always do the first test with first response as they are more sensitive so easier to see the kind if there is one, I remember the one the hospital gave me you could barely see the line xx

Just to let you know my otd is actually 9dp5dt so would be 11dp3dt which is what you are today   Xx


----------



## Ann-imal77

When I said faint line, I can definitely see a line but the colour is not as dark as the control line.

Never done a pregnancy test before so don't know what im looking for/at. 

Shared my pic with two close friends who've got babies and they both said its a yes......holding out for results tomorrow

Sonank, I had very very few symptoms in 2WW, other than tiredness, small implantation bleed and few cramps, I felt nothing. Good luck for Wednesday!!

As I had my tx abroad, I have had to pay for my hcg test tomorrow as docs don't know I went. If I get my test tomorrow (think results are three days later), should I make appointment at my docs

Fingers crossed CazzAngel xxx


----------



## Caz174

Ann-imal your first test will never be as dark as the control line as there isn't enough Hcg in your blood but this will double every 1-2 days so if you kept testing the line should get darker xx


----------



## Caz174

Cazzangel fx for good news tomorrow too xx


----------



## CazzAngel

Awwww ann-imal sounds good  
I've been using clear blue digital they seem easier to read haha but going to use the one clinic gave me tomorrow for the big day but never know how to read them ones think I will be more nervous tomorrow morning haha.

Thanks caz174  .....when's your test date?


----------



## Caz174

Cazzangel it's Wednesday but going to test tomorrow too   x


----------



## CazzAngel

caz174 wishing you good luck. 
I wasn't going to test until my otd but I couldn't wait any longer the 2ww drives you crazy haha


----------



## d75

Good luck otd tomorrow too ladies...my clinic said they will accept a faint line..ill be 13dp5dt..as for sore boobs..mine stopped being sore a couple of days ago..so far Ive been testing positive, but not tested this morning, decided that I cant believe it until tomorrow...its so hard, hang in there ladies, think how long you've been trying...two weeks is not too long....she says haha...take care AND enjoy relaxing with a good book or a film..xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hels13

I have everything crossed for you both for tomorrow    xx


----------



## swaps

i get very faint line on my 9dp5dt? so depressed. but today i am okay. i dont want to test more and wait for my OTD 6th march.   


donna i am waiting for ur beta result. have a great hike in beta.


----------



## msparos

Hi Ladies,

is anyone else experiencing major hip/bum ache from the progesterone injections!! I'm practically house bound as it hurts to walk. Also my (.)(.) are still very sore.  

I'm 10dpt2dt today!! I'm going to hold on the testing until my official OTD on 10th March. Good luck everyone!  

Have a great Sunday!

xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Yes my lower back is so achey!!

Think it's from tensing with the bum injections!


----------



## Moldog

Hi *msparos* our test days are the same and I had a 2dt but I'm only 4dpt, yours seems a long time to wait. 
Wishing you all the luck x


----------



## sibbnchaz29

Hey everyone.......

Im currently 7dp5dt and experiencing as follows
Very sore back (mainly lower back)
Cramps (the best word i can describe) in my stomach  although theese feel mostly like pressure, right along the veru bottom of my stomach and along the top of my pubic bone
If i move my upper body anyway ecxaggerated at all i feel stretching, almos t stitch like right along the same area in my stomach.
Just recently i have been havn quite a bit of watery CM.
My stomach has gotten very big also my work trousers are diggin into me.
Apart from that i feel pretty much normal. 

I tested at 5dpt and got a very faint positive. I had trigger 14days ago today, 12days on day of testing. Im scared to test again....

Has anyone else had similar symptoms.and went on to get a bfp


----------



## coucou2009

DEar Sibbnchaz29,
The two week wait is horrible because you sit and analyze every symptom. From my personal experience having been through quite a bit of medicated cycles, there is no point in trying to analyze anything. If you have symptoms, it can be from the trigger shot that is still in your system, from the progesterone (if you are taking them) or even our mind playing tricks on us. I think we try and read into every symptom. There were cycles that I thought for sure I was pregnant and then it turned out ot be negative. If you see no blood that is good sign. You really need to follow your clinics instructions when it comes to testing because I think 5 days post transfer, you might still have the trigger in your symptom. 
Also the bloating can be from the egg collection. Good luck and sorry not to be more reassuring but right now it can go either way/

Good luck


----------



## d75

Dear swaps, my clinic told me they don't do a blood test and accept the otd hpt result, they have given me.If tomorrow its positive im having a blood test at my gp surgery just to be totally sure..as for symptom ive been going crazy, but honestly  I think the whole treatment and pessaries have alot to blame for..take care another day closer..xxx

Ps my clinic also said my clear cm was the pessaries, bloating as result of internal treatment....xx


----------



## MissPositive

Hi
I had a fresh cycle a couple of years ago and from the minute I got off the clinic table I instantly had all sorts of symptoms which continued until I got my much longed for bfp!
This time I have had a fet cycle and the only symptom I've been having is cramps and pinching sensations. I had an endo scratch this time and the pain I felt whilst having the procedure is exactly where my cramps and pinching is now so I am hoping it's implantation that I'm feeling because it must be in my lining.
To be frank I am finding it incredibly difficult this time to stay positive about it all. My dh tells me to be positive but because of my lack of symptoms I'm thinking how can I?? I left the clinic feeling so great because the embryologist said our embryo was a fantastic one and was already expanding which she said some don't do until after they've been transferred so we felt amazing but these past few days have put me on a downer. I'm incredibly moody with my dh because of it when he is trying his best. 
The one thing that bothers me more than anything is that my boobs are completely normal and not at all sore whereas last time I couldn't even brush my hand against them without crying in pain. Surely that's not a good sign? Dh says it's because I breast fed and my boobs are different now.... Oh I don't know what to think. Otd is Friday. Please please can anyone help make me feel better I'm desperate xx


----------



## dudleypug

Hi ive just joined for support and take comfort knowing there are other ladies going through the same emotional rollercoaster. So far my first round of IVF was text book and a top grade blastocyst was transfered on day 5 and my test date in Wed 5th March. Was doing ok but starting to become addicted to reading symptoms as I have none really, my tender breasts are less tender and the twinging ive had I think are due to pessaries. Feeling a little down and very scared!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Don't worry Dudleypug there are plenty of others here going through the same   I'm testing the day after you and yes we are all slightly loopy   Searching for symptoms and signs......all normal hun.

Why don't you have a look on the various threads for 2ww? I don't know how old you know but I'm 40 and fir example there's one for the over 40 ladies.

You'll find plenty of like minds and support here so don't worry about asking   Good luck for test day  

Grey xx


----------



## d75

Were you on different meds last time?? Call your clinic tomorrow for advice and reassurance.  Good luck take care xx


----------



## MissPositive

No I'm on the same meds, the only difference is that I'm on 4 prognova tablets a day and last time only 3. Due to lining issues! X


----------



## msparos

Moldog - i thought it was a long time aswell after reading everyone else's test dates. Maybe as I had a transfer on a Friday they decided to OTD on Monday? Not sure as I have never done this before!!    

Good Luck!!

x


----------



## Fizzybee

Hi there,
Just wanted to put your mind at rest about the boob thing. My first mine were so tender like you described, had to sleep with socks inbetween them! My second they didn't change at all, no soreness no growth, nothing. So please don't worry about that, it's true boobs less sore second time around.
Try to stay positive and look after yourself. X


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Hi ladies sorry I'm only just popping on this weekend's been crazy, we tested and have a bfp but I'malso getting lots of pain but got scan 25th march seems so long away will be 7+6, also the ladies that have started af please still test on otd u never know iI know people who have bled very badly and still been pregnant I also last cycle bled and crampped and got bfp xxx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Fab news amie, when did you do your test and how you manage to book your test so soon. Is your clinic you had tx with doing it? I need to find somewhere local xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

To be honest started testing Monday git faint positive and have tested everyday since had spotting Tuesday, but rang my clinic yesterday so could get a scan date they do 2 with our treatment package should be at 6+8 weeks but I'm not even booked in until 7+6 worrying so have emailed them outlining my concerns xxx


----------



## MissPositive

Thank you very much for your reply xx I feel better now! Dh told me off earlier for lifting my toddler up and accused me of "not trying" this time. He's really put me In a bad mood! As if I'm not trying, I'm trying my very hardest to grow a baby but also be a mum to my little one! I can't believe he said it! I mean I do know why, he thinks because I'm not feeling positive that I'm just not bothering but he couldn't be further from the truth!


----------



## Bubble101

Hi everyone, 

This is my second attempt at trying to conceive with the help of the professionals! My first failed attempt was with IVF, which sadly didn't make it past EC. We tried ICIS this time and I'm now 3dp2dt. 

I'm trying to not overthink anything at the moment which is easier said than done! I worry if I feel a twinge and then when I don't!!!    I am taking it very easy at home. I'm enjoying cooking, reading, watching tv and I'm getting very good at ignoring the tower of ironing! (I'm sure the doctor said to avoid ironing!! ;-) )

What a journey,so many emotional moments to get to this 2WW! 

Wishing all the ladies waiting lots of positive patient thoughts!

Sharry, could you please add me! 

Xxxx


----------



## dudleypug

Dear Grey,

Thankyou for your words of support it means alot at such a vunerable time and I wish you too the very best of luck on your test day. Are you taking the test at home? will you be with anyone or finding out on your own first? 
My hubby has been so supportive and understanding throughout the whole process and he always gives me strength at the times I need it. He wants to be there when I test but part of me wants to do it on my own incase its a negative so I get time to process the outcome before I break the news to him. However, if it were to be a positive I would love to see his face at that very moment we both find out - whats best??
This is our first IVF cycle and we are both 34 years old and although at times this has tested our 7 year marriage and 7 years of trying to conceive, Im now of the belief it has given us an even stronger bond and hope this is strong enough to ride out this rollercoaster of fertility treatment. How have you found the process? Is this your first cycle? 

DP xx


----------



## orchidz

Hi all, happy to be joining in on the two week wait. Can I please be added. OTD is the 12th march although I have planned to start testing from Wednesday

My cycle went pretty well, got a blast this time compared to the last time when there was only Morula(sp). I have 1 blast and 1 morula on board. Not sure of the grades though. We also got a nifty little video showing the development of the embryos. Watched it tonight and it makes it feel a bit more real! Don't know which one is which though!

Best of luck to us all


----------



## dudleypug

Hi Bubble101 and Orchidz,

Just wanted to wish you both all the luck in the world and that although im pretty new to this treatment I feel very educated with everything ive read and asked along the way. Ive come to one conclusion that it all rests in the arms of mother nature and that our outcomes are out of our control, but having said that I strongly believe hoping and praying cant hurt!!

Fingers crossed everyone


----------



## ssltw

Hi everyone, wishing the best of luck to you all!

I'm joining you in the dreaded 2ww, following home insemination today. We will also be inseminating again tomorrow morning so I will count tomorrow as day 1. This is our second attempt, after a BFN last month. Hoping for better luck this cycle!

Sharry, can you add me to the list with an OTD of 16th March?

Thanks!


----------



## PrettyKitty

Wishing the best of luck to everyone.

My test date is Wednesday and, as I mentioned before, my husband will be overseas when I test.  He's 4 hours ahead, so we'll be on FaceTime when I do it! 

Have been desperately trying not to analyse every little symptom but am happy that no sign of AF.  Slight cramping but nothing to write home about and feeling a little sickly now and then but not sure if that's just because I'm surrounded by people with colds!  Just relaxing as much as poss.

Here's to BFP's for us all x


----------



## Fizzybee

It is so different when you already have a little one to care for, because of course you want to be your usual self around them, and it's hard not to do the normal things. I found the 2WW whilst trying for a sibling so much harder.. I don't know why, maybe because you know how wonderful a little one can be? It's so trying on a relationship...one day at a time, try not to stress. You have done it before you can do it again. Sending hugs x


----------



## gillian1

I am really struggling with the wait. OTD IS Wednesday there is no chance I can wait that long.
Anyone else got an aching side?


----------



## Dmarie5

Great news aimmee on your BFP. 

Orchidz - we have the same OTD, let's hope its a lucky date for both of us. 

PrettyKitty  - DH also abroad for OTD, we are going to skype too. 

Hi to everyone else, 3dp3dt and feel like I have been waiting forever already, hopefully getting back to work will help speed things along!


----------



## CazzAngel

^Congrats Aimee on your BFP  

My otd tomorrow quite nervous now even though I've tested 4x already but think I'm more nervous doing tomorrow's test eeeeeeek only one more sleep to go


----------



## gillian1

Cazzangel are your tests already BFP?


----------



## CazzAngel

Gillian.... Yes all BFP but not believing it until tomorrow's test and then till the scan lol (if tomorrow is positive)


----------



## Ann-imal77

Out of the whole 2WW, today has been the longest. Like cazzangel, my OTD is tomorrow and I did my first HPT today and it showed a faint line. Doing again in morning but today has dragged and I've become obsessed googling everything. I don't know how you ladies cope who test much earlier xx


----------



## gillian1

Cazzangel, when was you EC? Was your first test an abvious positive or a faint line?Sorry for the questions but desperate to test and not sure when to start.
Ani-mal 77, your nearly there, tomorrow you shall know for sure. X


----------



## CazzAngel

Ann-imal...... I agree today has dragged thought it was just me lol.
Good luck for tomorrow 
I have work straight after I test wish I had booked it off now...... I never thought until now lol 

Gillian Ec was 14th February, ET was 17th ........ I tested Thursday, Saturday and today......3 were digital ones and said 1-2wks..... 1 was line test which was not too dark but visible


----------



## gillian1

Thanks for the info cazzangel, I think I might still be a couple of days too early. Will buy a test tomorrow and test on Tuesday morning.

To all the ladies doing the test tomorrow I'll be thinking if you and looking forward to BFP's. X


----------



## CazzAngel

No problem Gillian   

I shall be online tomorrow hopefully with good news and not bad news   Think I best get some sleep before I drive myself crazy   Haha. ......., eeeek

To all ladies testing tomorrow good luck and hope the baby dust spreads to us all


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hadn't thought about the how of testing yet Dudley   I guess will do it with DP as we are in it together. It's our first cycle too (see signature). It's been quite rough as I've suffered most symptoms   and had mild OHSS so that's been fun  Ha ha. But all in all it's been ok and DP has been so supportive all the way. 

Have you found any other threads on the forum yet? maybe one for your geographical area? It's good to get support   

Good luck for Wednesday  

Grey xx


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hey All,

Sorry to get invovled in your March 2ww.  I am still on my 2ww, I had iui 7 days ago, albeit not entirely how it should have gone but am testing in 7 days from Tuesday so thought I would just post on here to see how you were all doing?? xxx


----------



## Rosie101

Hi ladies ....hope u r all well. Congrats to everyone who has a bfp and my thoughts are with you who don't . I'm 9dp2dt now ... Loads of cramps today ( but was at work on my feet all day ) and headachey too.... Feeling really anxious as I bled this kind of time on my last 2 cycles .....it's driving me mad but really trying to stay focused and positive ....have the next week off work , can't wait to do nothing . Haven't tested yet ... Too scared .  
Take care all xxx


----------



## AnnaBre

Congrats on all the BFPs! I am so happy for you


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Thanks all good luck for today ladies who are ysting     to all the ladies who have bfn  but please even if you have a full blown bleed please still test on otd as I know a few ladies who have bled heavy and cramped clots and all and 1 now has twins 1 has a little girl I myself have a LG and I bled and crampped xXxX it's very hard to stay positive when u bleed xxx


----------



## swaps

cazzangel all the best for ur beta.  

ann-immal hope tomorrow it gets darker. 

annabre do not worry about the AF this time, hope the next round will be the miracle round. all the best hun. 

AFM tested on 9dp5dt it was faint line. tested today (11dp5dt) the line is very prominent darkerpink(first time ever in my 10 yrs of ttc), but it is not as purple as the other line. 

anyway now holding my thoughts. me too googled every possible thing. trying to relax and wait for my beta on 6th march.

      

god give us strength and baby dust   to us all.


----------



## gillian1

Welcome KatieAutmn
Rosie101 I am 10dp2dt today. My beta is Wednesday.

Saying a wee prayer for all those testing today.


----------



## swaps

Ammibabes  i agree with u. what i now know is anything and everything is possible in this path.


----------



## gillian1

Swaps ........ Very excited for you xxxxx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Sod's law, can't find pregnancy test I bought yesterday. Going to have to go shops now before blood test.....aaaahhhhh!!

Welcome to all newbies in the 2WW and good luck to everyone testing today. Sending   Your way

Xxx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Fab news swaps xx


----------



## CazzAngel

Well was my otd today and it was BFP :-D It still hasn't sank in yet after 7yrs off ttc i am still not believing it till my scan date or until its announced officially by the doctors lol.
I'm still in shock lol lets hope and pray that little blobby boo stays with us 

Good luck for all you testing today and this month let it be a good successful month :-D


----------



## anna156

Congratulations Swaps and CazzAngel!!! So excited for you!! xx

 to everyone testing today xx

AFM, 8dp5dt, painfully bloated, feels like before my D/R bleed which was 1 week late. Felt like I was going to start yesterday but nothing yet. Just read that progesterone pessaries can delay the period starting so I guess I'll have to wait til I test on Thursday rather than my period telling me it's all over. Not feeling positive at all  

 all


----------



## CazzAngel

Thanks Anne  
Awww feel positive, I had days where I had given up hope but thought positive most off the time. The two weeks are tough but don't give up


----------



## Alfie1234

I've got such AF pains feels like it's vouch to be here any minute !


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi all.  

So headache today - not uncommon before period.  Sort of lost hope over the weekend.  My temp is crazy going up and down.  Progesterone is hard.  

I did give in and did a stupid hpt yesterday which was 9dp2dt.  BFN .... 

Have lost hope!


----------



## AnnaBre

Swaps, CazzAngel,Ann-imal, Aimeebabes:I am so excited and happy for you!!  Praying that you all have a healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## AnnaBre

Hang in there Teeinparis, it is still too early to test


----------



## Abijay

Hello. I am now 4dp5dt and after breakfast today I got a stitch like pain in my left side, sort of between ribs and hip. It doesnt feel like the right place for my uterus. Am I over analysing? Is there any chance this might be a pregnancy symptom? Or did I just eat my breakfast too fast?


----------



## Ann-imal77

Did another HPT this morning and while there was a line, it seemed lighter than yesterday, not sure if its my mind playing tricks as yesterday was pretty faint as well but thought today would be a lot darker given its my OTD?

Been for HCG blood test this morning - got to wait three days for results.  Is that normal? All I feel like I am doing is waiting waiting waiting - going crazy  

Don't give up hope Teeinparis, think positive thoughts   xxx


----------



## Alfie1234

What hpt do you use? While I'm only 5dp5dt I've been using clear blue might get a first response today instead otd is Saturday but AF fed like it's just around the corner


----------



## Ann-imal77

Just a standard one from boots.  Suppose as its so early on should have bought a clear blue early or first response.  Going to wait now for blood test results as they will be more accurate!!

Hope yours is good news Alfie1234 xx


----------



## Smiles35

I am 10dp3dt today and tested early this morning and BFN.

Is there any hope?

If ladies have also tested negative this late and gone on to get a BFP I would really appreciate you sharing your story with me.


----------



## Bethlehem

Hello, I am very happy to be getting aboard today too! I think I will sit down the back of the bus this time, I am here for another full 2 weeks! Best wishes to everyone testing this week, I am hoping this thread is a lucky one for all of us.


----------



## Ann-imal77

Smiles 35....I didn't test until 12dp3dt so can't say what one would have been at 10 days. I'd advised though to test again in a few days. When is your OTD?

Positive thoughts winging their way to you  

Xx


----------



## Bethlehem

Smiles there is always ALWAYS hope!


----------



## Smiles35

Ann-imal - my OTD is Thursday so I've tested 3 days early but used FRER so would think they are sensitive enough to show today. I'm convinced it's over now!  
Congratulations on your BFP x


----------



## Holly84

Smiles - I meant to reply on OFU thread. Don't give up hope.Thursday is not here yet. I have everything crossed for you lovely xxxx


----------



## swaps

ammiebabes, Ann_imal, CazzAngel congrats again, while seeing the first page updated, its crazy isn't it. how do u feel? its a good sign. i am hoping positive now.


----------



## SweetLeeBee

Hi everyone.

Congratulations to everyone with good news already and good luck to everyone still waiting. I have ET today. 1 x 8 cell 3 day transfer.  I'm hoping for good news. My OTD is the 17 March which is a bit rubbish as it's a Monday. 

Sharry please can I be added to the front. 

Thank you


----------



## gillian1

Sweetleebee Welcome to the 2WW
Animal77 So excited for you
Teeninparis did you use an early preg test?
Anna try to stay positive
Cazzanna, your post made me cry. Really happy for you xx

I bought an early test today. Works up to 4 days before period is due. Will POAS tomorrow.


----------



## orchidz

Abijay said:


> Hello. I am now 4dp5dt and after breakfast today I got a stitch like pain in my left side, sort of between ribs and hip. It doesnt feel like the right place for my uterus. Am I over analysing? Is there any chance this might be a pregnancy symptom? Or did I just eat my breakfast too fast?


This really gave me a much needed laugh We really do over analyse every little twitch and twinge don't we!


----------



## lisajr

Hi Sharry, please can you add me to the front page? I'm now 4dp5dt and my OTOD is 7th March. 

Thanks


----------



## CazzAngel

Swaps ..... Thanks  .....  It still hasn't sank in yet, just getting a few  cramps every now and again but no other symptoms yet :-/ felt a bit suck earlier but think that was my imagination lol.

Gillian.....was it my post that made you cry" If so why lol 
Ooooi and good luck for your test praying for you  

Teenie.....thanks :-D


----------



## Ann-imal77

Thanks everyone for your well wishes....still can't believe....don't think I will till my BETA results come through on Thiirsday.

Good luck for POAS  tomorrow gillian1, will be thinking of you 

Hi to everyone new.

Cazzangel, what's your next steps xx


----------



## PrettyKitty

It really is wonderful to hear all the BFP's - congrats to all you ladies. 
To the ladies who had sad news, I send lots of hugs.   It's the worst feeling ever.  This is my second round of ICSI and I test on Wednesday. I have the worst butterflies...I am terrified of the test after what happened last time.

Last year when I was going through ICSI my mother was ill and she passed away two days after I found out the treatment hadn't worked.  That's why we've waited a whole year to try again.  I think I'm in a much better place this time and mum is looking over me.  Here's   for that BFP everyone. Xxx


----------



## anna156

I'm am so very sorry for your loss Prettykitty

    


 and praying you get a positive result on Wednesday


----------



## d75

Dear ladies,  sorry ive not updated you sooner...mine is an offical BFP today too....scan booked in for 27th march..hey, funny thing I heard. Ill be 8 weeks pregnant then.as they add 14 days because in the ivf world, its 38 weeks because you take last day of period..so today im 28 days pregnant. How strange.  

Sorry to hear the heart ache, bfns,  I really don't know what to say, so so sorry,  just take care  xxxxxxxxxxxxx

good luck everyone....xxxxx


----------



## Alfie1234

Please can you add me otd 8th March


----------



## CazzAngel

Ann-imal......got a scan on the 21st march so not too long to wait but praying little blobby boo stays with us ...... I'm gonna try stay positive and talk to him every day and night just coz I'm sad like that haha 
What's your next steps?
Where are you from if you don't mind me asking? I live in leeds


----------



## CazzAngel

Sharry please update my results to BFP please   thanks 


D75 wooooooo congrats Hun 
Oh I didn't know that now I understand why my scan is 21st I was thinking it was way too early haha


----------



## gillian1

Cazzangel, I know what it is like to wait a long time for your miracle and when I read that after 7 years yours had happened I couldn't help but cry.
Pretty kitty I think you were right to wait to try again. So sorry you lost your mum x
D75 Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## gillian1

Am watching one born every minute crying my eyes out!
Hormone Central here.


----------



## Dmarie5

Cazzangel and D75 huge congrats on your BFP.
All these BFP's are making this feel like a very lucky group. 

I have started mild cramping today 4dp3dt fingers crossed it is good sign for me too. Xxx


----------



## CazzAngel

Gillian...... Awwww thanks yeah was a long time trying I didn't even think to try ivf until my friend mentioned it haha....... I'm still in shock I don't actually believe it at the moment  

Dmarie......thanks Hun  ....... Good luck on your otd


----------



## swaps

d75 huge huge congrats................


----------



## sonank

HI,

CazzAngel and D75 very very congratulaions to you both.

My official OTD is 5th march that is tomorrow and today morning I tested and it was BFP. clear BFP. But just dint share it with anyone yet. Coz wanted to be sure with blood test tomorrow. Hope it stays positive and give me the happiness of motherhood for long 9 months.

Really delighted after so many sticks wasted today first time I saw two lines on the pregnancy test kit stick. Long 4 years of waiting and so many injections uncountable medicines for 2.5 years and so many tears 1 IVF failure today I got the big news of my life.

I am so happy and positive that this is my time and everything will be right this time.

Sonank


----------



## Teeinparis

Amazing everyone.  Here is hoping for mine tomorrow.  Just going to do the bloods after Sundays debacle - I don't think it was an early one.


----------



## Ann-imal77

I'm from the Wirral cazzangel  so just down the M62  

I don't know what my next steps are to be honest. Came into this blind as only decided in mid jan we were going to do ivf and as we had tx abroad, I'm really left to to fend for myself. Just done another POAS test and it was positive so I guess if my bloods come back with a yes too, I tell my doctor. They don't know anything about my trip abroad (as I said very last minute) They know there is fertility issues and we were  looking at treatment in uk but think we've parked it as too expensive....which it was (circa £8k)

I'm apprehensive whAt to tell them!

Congrats d75 and Sonank.....brilliant news. So happy for your BFP

Good luck to the ladies with OTD this week. You're doing the best thing Teeinparis 

Xxx


----------



## swaps

congrats Sonank............................. hope you will get a good number in beta. where are you from coz in one of your msg you write "chakkar aana" so may be you are......................


----------



## sonank

Hi Swaps,

I am from Delhi, India. Thanks for your wishes.

Hope all goes well from here.

Sonank


----------



## d75

Sorry ladies worked it out wrong ...its more...you add the day transfer and number of days in, then two weeks..so I was 5dt ADD 13ptd ADD 14 days.....i was 32 days not 28.....o dear head mess started....I can't believe all the bfp....I thought because of my age etc the stats are low..but general we are going strong ladies. Please hope it continues for those testing this morning and rest of march...very best of luck...thanks for the congrats..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gillian1

Sonak & animal Congrats on BFP. I am so excited for you.

Sadly I'm BFN. Once I stop crying I'll tell my husband. 2 failed FETs now a failed fresh IVF cycle. I think it's the end of the line for me. I am truly grateful for my beautiful daughter and desperately want her to have a sibling but today just proves that she really is my one in a million.

I hope this thread continues with lots of BFPs.

Xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Gillian isn't you otd date tomorrow?  Still worth waiting to see or has AF started? 

Tee


----------



## PrettyKitty

Oh Gillian, I'm so sorry.  But if your OTD is tomorrow, you still need to test again.  

My test date is tomorrow and I'm tempted to test this morning.  DH is abroad and I haven't peed yet (TMI I know)!  .  Oh what to do?

Congrats on the new BFP's. X


----------



## Bethlehem

Gillian I am so sorry to read that. give yourself some time to get over this, it is really hard.

I was supposed to get a root canal done today but have been up all night worrying that if by some miracle I am pregnant, maybe I shouldn't get it done because of the Xrays etc. I had to ring and postpone it for 2 weeks until this 2ww is over, I feel like such an idiot. Now I just have to deal with the pain in the meantime. I really will be counting the days this time!!!

Good luck to everyone testing today and tomorrow.


----------



## bk2013

hey all

*ann-imal77* - i too am wondering what to say to dr's when i ring to book a blood test on my OTD - they too don't know i have been abroad for tx.

with blood tests over here how long in general does it take to get the results back?

congrats on everyone who has a BFP.

hugs to those that havent had such great news.

*AFM* - 5dp3dt - got back from home from tx abroad yesterday. so good to see DP after over 3 weeks away. been having quite abit of cramping type of pains more like the feeling you get when you have done to many crunches. presuming this is all normal. 
trying to keep myself occupied so throwing myself back into work. OTD is 10 March.

take care everyone and fingers crossed to all in the 2ww
x


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies... Well I'm 9dp5dt and I've been very naughty and been testing since Sunday! I've too got a           Can't believe it... Got blood test tomorrow and they can take 3 days to come back but dr seems to think it will be back by Thursday. I've called the clinic and provisionally booked in for Monday 24th March which isn't that long away eeeekkkkk!! I desperately want to be excited but I daren't be until these blood results come back! 

Sharry pls can you update me to a ! 

Thanks xx


----------



## swaps

hey great news Jess.   

BK hang on. enjoy the   with ur DP. fingers crossed.     and dont go    like me atleast.

Gillian i too suggest to wait for beta. hope everything will be okay. praying for u dear.     

D75 okay so now u get the proper calculations....... good.   

Sonank its great i am too from the same place. happy wishes once again.  

hi to everyone i missed.


----------



## sonank

Hi Swaps,

Where do u live in which state. Also let me know from where did u done your icsi treatments from starting.

Sonank


----------



## D500D

Hi Sharry please can you add me 

I'm 1dp 5dt through IVF, test date 12 March

Thanks
D


----------



## cookiesancake

Ladies, does anyone know what a high progesterone level early on in the 2ww means? I'm just 1dp4dt, so very early on, but I just wondered if anyone knew if it was a good or a bad thing? I'm only  taking a 200mg progesterone pessary/day and my progesterone is 43.6ng/ml and not sure whether I'd be better off not taking any at all?

Congrats to all the lucky ladies with bfp's.
 to the bfn's, we all know what it's like.


----------



## butterflies4ever

Hey cookiesancake,

Congrats on being *PUPO*     that makes both of us hun 
I would continue to take the same dose at least until ur hcg reading.
Too much progesterone can do no harm really.

babydust to all

Electra xx


----------



## CazzAngel

Good luck to all the new pupo's and to all you testing tomorrow


----------



## twinkleNJM

Hi 

Can you add me too please? 1 blast on board currently 3dp/5dt. test date 12th march. Really struggling with the wait already xx


----------



## orchidz

Looks like there is a lot of us testing on the 12th. Heres hoping its a positive outcome for us. I will prob start testing on the 8th which would make me 6dp5t as I am really impatient. The last cycle ended on me at that day so I'm keeping everything crossed it will pass this time. I am starting to get period pains already though, the same as the last time


----------



## MissPositive

Looks like it's all over for me, having bright pink blood and a clot earlier. Major cramps too. I'm so angry I can t even talk to my husband. I'm heart broken and feel it's all my fault as I've been lifting things and doing too much. I should've just lay down like last time. I know it's still early as I'm only 7dp5dt and it could be implantation bleeding but I shouldn't be having these awful cramps plus I just took a test and the awful words not pregnant came up so I'm in floods of tears, heart broken and am going to go to bed to cry even more


----------



## Dmarie5

Orchidz I have read that Implantation can take up to 12 days after fertilisation so your pains could just be your little embie getting comfy. Still a while to go yet... I have a countdown running on every calendar available!!!! DH even asked what all the crosses were for on the kitchen calendar. An eye roll from me and he got there... Bless him! 

Stay positive, I can feel it, the 12th is going to be a good day. 
Xxxx
D 

Gillian - so sorry, sending   Your way.


----------



## Dmarie5

Miss Positive when is your OTD? It may not be too late yet. Don't give up hope.


----------



## MissPositive

My otd is Friday 7th but the cramps are so bad I just can't help but think the worst :-(


----------



## Caz174

Evening ladies sorry work is playing havoc with trying to catch up with you lot

Miss positive fx it's not over x please don't ever blame yourself we are told to carry on as normal. I have been lifting my lo all the time as I can't not. My first 2 attempts I went to bed for 3 days after et and both negatives the one that worked is the one that I carried on as normal.  

Hi to everyone else 

Ammibabes, Ann, Donna and Cazzangel what fantastic news for you girls       I wish you all a healthy and happy pregnancy xx

Annabre and Gillian I am so sorry   Hope your both ok xx

Afm itS otd tomorrow which is really scary .... Goodluck to anyone else testing and congrats to all the new pupo ladies xx


----------



## orchidz

*Misspostive* don't be hard on yourself. I know its impossible. I had myself convinced that it was a curry I ate the night before my period arrived on the last cycle that caused my BFN. After all my emotions had settled down, I realised that was impossible and it really is just down to luck. It will either work or not. Look at all the "normal" people who get pregnant, most don't even know until they are 4 to 5 weeks. Take a deep breath and wait till OTD. I know that is so much easier said then done.


----------



## Dmarie5

Miss Positive, still time for you to get your BFP, a and ass Caz said never, ever blame yourself. My clinic told me not to have duvet time and to carry on as normal, so you have not done anything that you shouldn't. 

Caz and everyone else testing tomorrow... good luck. Xx


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Hello ladies I wonder if you could help me? I'm currently 11dp3dt and have this morning with fmu got a faint positive on a tesco own brand hpt. It's not so faint that you have to squint or anything but it's nowhere near like the control line. Is this normal for 11dp3dt or should it be darker by now? Otd is Thursday and I hope the line is darker by then. I had spotting over the weekend 8/9dpt so assuming this could have been implantation a little later than normal and hence the faint test today. 

I don't really know what's normal and what isn't and feel like I'm going crazy! 

Congrats to anyone with bfps and hugs to those with bfns xx


----------



## swaps

in brief - thinking too much abt the beta which is tomorrow. it does not ease me out. 
         


     for all.


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi all. 

Went for my bhcg this am and find out early afternoon.  So tortuous and nerve racking.  I have no idea which way it will go - have a headache which I normally get before AF but this seems more of a stress one!  Who know why!  

Take care out there.  

Tee


----------



## sonank

Hi All,

Tested this morning with HPT as it was my OTD it came out positive. Not as dark as control line but quite clear and pink line.

Also given blood for Beta hcg and report will come today evening. I have booked an appointment today evening with doctor.

I am happy and positive that all will come out OK and well positive.

Will share the Beta report tomorrow morning.

Hugs to all the ladies who got BFN and cheers to those who got their long awaited BFP's.

To all the ladies who got BFN just wanted to say that:- God is there and believe on him. He will definitely give you the happiness of motherhood. its better to be late than never. I also had one failure earlier and that too my self funded and I have taken loan both the times. Now I have to repay the laon for another 1.5 years from my salary but still I was quite happy and positive this time. I think that only works and second thing that matters and works is good doctor. You have to choose good doctor. Thats it. Please believe in god and have faith that it will work may be next time. But please be positive.

God bless you all.

Sonank


----------



## Caz174

Morning girls just to let you know I got a   This morning so over the moon   but am convinced that the test I did yesterday had a darker line so I am secretly freaking out that it's not going to stick ha ha it's all non stop worry isn't it  xxx

Thanks for all your support girls it's been so appreciated


----------



## anna156

Huge congrats Caz174 and all those with a BFP.

Massive big hugs to those with a BFN.

Going straight after work to buy a test for tomorrow morning. Argh dreading it one second, excited the next         

 all


----------



## cookiesancake

Hey, hi Butterflies,really excited for ya' cos I know you're put everything into it, really hope it comes good. Mine is just an ivf lite so I don't have high hopes, already planning a proper tx for April.

Dmarie, made me laughwith all your calendars, blokes are always one step behind!

Clg- it's a LINE!!! don't get too worried about whether it's good enough, you're preggers!!

Sonank, congrats, I'm hoping for a little divine intervention too, about time somebody answered my  , hello,anybody there??!


----------



## PrettyKitty

Hi All,

Am so excited...I got my BFP this morning! I did two tests to be certain, but there was definitely positives in them both.  I'm just in shock.  Was on Skype with DH...he nearly fell off his chair.  

I rang the hospital and am having my 7 week scan on 24th March.  DH will be over for that!

Omg! Need to go and buy a pregnancy book now!


----------



## Alfie1234

I also got a bfp today, otd is Saturday but couldn't wait!!


----------



## CazzAngel

aWww congrats to all the bfps sooooo good to see so many good luck to all .

 praying for all those with bfn I know how hard that is and just remember to never give up hope, its taken me 7yrs to get a bfp so never give up


----------



## Ann-imal77

Wow, so many new ladies in the 2WW and so many   , fab news!!

Had my bHCG blood test Monday and still awaiting results. Hoping though after 3 positive HPT tests, there's nothing untoward but the wait and uncertainty is hard!

Good luck to everyone whose OTD is soon

Xxx


----------



## Rosie101

Hi all , big congrats to all you ladies who've got a bfp, and my thoughts are with you who haven't . I know what a difficult time this is . I am now 12dp2dt . My test day is fri and I've been really good and not tested . Mainly because a negative test would be so devastating right now and being PUPO is at least  something. I've always previously bled before my test date so I've been a a right flap the last couple of days . Started getting headachey yesterday as well as crampy so I can't help worrying .  I'm trying to take each day as it comes , but I'm not sleeping to well ( on steroids ) and I feel exhausted the whole time ... I am currently the  day time tv queen.  Anywhere good luck to all testing in the next few day
Much love


----------



## moggle

Right, I give in! I was trying to avoid posting on here cos I am trying to avoid spending so much time on the internet while at work, but I give up!  

I am 4dp5dt and time is dragging sooo much! When I'm at home, it's fine, as I have plenty to do, hobbies and things, so the evenings whizz by. But at work I am SO struggling to concentrate! I thought I'd be OK as I was off sick all last week after my EC on monday (had mild OHSS), so I have quite a lot to catch up on that should be keeping me very busy, but my brain is not getting the message and instead is leading me to google symptoms and come on this forum every half an hour! 

Lovely to see some BFPs on here today. Nice to see a few names i recognise from the Mar/Feb thread - hello BK and Orchidz my EC day buddies :-D I'm another one testing on the 12th. Which is also my mum's 60th birthday! 

I was so realistic / pessimistic right up until EC but now I am so overly optimistic, it can't be good. Not even had any symptoms to speak of. I swear it's the sunny weather we are having - can't help but feel good when it's like this. Someone is actually mowing a lawn outside my office so it sounds like summer too!


----------



## Teeinparis

BFN for me - good luck to everyone


----------



## dudleypug

Hi Sharry, please update my March 2ww to a positive - we did our test this morning and although very cautious very excited Many thanks Dudleyug. Good luck to others awaiting their results -sending big hugs

Hi all,

Miracles happened in my bathroom too this morning as we got a positive test result and well were stunned!     Weve waited 7 years for this and it feels amazing. Were very cautious as we know its early days but trying to enjoy this moment for what it is . The clinic have booked our 1st scan for 21st March to ensure its still a viable pregnancy so a nerve wracking time ahead but so far we feel blessed . So many congratulations to my fellow March 2WW ladies who have had the results they dreamed of, best of luck to those still waiting to test and my sincere deepest sympathy to those who have not had good news this time but I wish you all the luck in the world that things work out for you in the very near future .

Send positive vibes to everyone 
Luv Dudleypug


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Thanks cookies. 

Should I be concerned that today's test is not getting darker? In fact I'm convinced it's lighter but it could be my eyes playing tricks on me not believing it. I'm just hoping for another line tomorrow for otd 

Lots of bfps today congrats ! Sorry for you with bfns. Xx


----------



## sonank

Hi All,

I am very happy and results came out positive in Beta. Appointment with doctor today evening.

Big hugs to all. Wanna go home and share this news with my family.

Bye Everyone.

sonank


----------



## swaps

ladies its BFP.

Progesterone level is 71.2
and HCG is 1200.

will surely catch u tomorrow. thanks for the support.  wish u luck en every stage u are in.


----------



## earlp78

How wonderful to see so many BFP's ~ well done ladies! 

Sorry to those with negative tests. Sending hugs  

AFM ~ 2dp3dt and already going slightly crazy!


----------



## Bubble101

So pleased to see all the BFPS.

Internet hugs to those who haven't been so lucky. 

I'm only on day 6 after transfer and considered buying a few HPTs this morning, luckily I managed to avoid the chemist and bought myself a nice top instead! 

How have you all managed the waiting place we are in?

Bubble 
Xxx


----------



## Claire37

Hi, I am 8dp 5dt with 1 frozen embie.  I am using donor egg and our first round failed in December.  This is our last chance, no more frozen embies.  I've been told the earliest I can test is tomorrow and latest Tuesday.  Trying to hold out until Saturday as I tested on the earliest date last time and it was a killer testing every single day to get a BFN each time, also didn't want to be doing it before rushing to work.  However, I am now thinking of testing tomorrow as I just don't think I can wait any longer.  I am going insane.  I just want to feel some symptoms so I can at least be hopeful!

Will be great to share this journey with others x


----------



## gillian1

I'm not BFN I'm BFP!!!!! BF bloody P I can't believe it!!!!!!
I POAS and is was negative but the blood test said a little bean stuck

Sharry BFP please!


----------



## butterflies4ever

Sharry can i please be added to the hall of fame  
ICSI OTD 14th March

Such good news to read about the nice flow of BFP's but sorry for those who wasn't as fortunate this time.
Spring is definitely here  

Electra x


----------



## Claire37

Further to my post just now, meant to say please can you add me!  Not sure when to say my OTD is as I am not exactly sure as was told earliest I can test is 06/03/14 and latest is 11/03/14.  As I think most people are testing 12dp 5dt I will go with OTD as 09/03/14.

Thanks


----------



## Faile

Hi Ladies,

I just want to say congrats to all those with your long awaited BFP and I am so sorry for those that have had a negative result.  

I am sorry I have been silent but I am finding this last week very hard.  I am now 9dp past 5dt but feel that it defiantly hasn't worked.  I have really no symptoms except a sight headache and mild cramping which could easily be AF not even my boobs hurt.  I am secretly just waiting for AF to arrive as I have never made it to my OTD before.  I won't be testing early as I cannot bare the heartache and I would rather stay in my state of blissful ignorance but will test on Saturday with my DH.  I have a bottle of wine in the fridge chilling incase it's BFN and plan to drink the whole thing myself and cry all night.  I am so happy for you all it's just been hard for me I am so sorry to be this negative  . Best of luck to everyone still waiting 

  xxFaile


----------



## butterflies4ever

Keep your chin up Faile, this 2ww is hard for sure & if we're lucky enough to see a BFP then the next few weeks is even harder.
I think it's nice that you'll be testing when DH is with you. My hubby trys to keep out of the way around when i test.... plus he works away a lot but is very flexible with dates so it's a good excuse to dart off when it's not such good news  
I hope it's good news for you both on Saturday  

Electra xx


----------



## Rosie101

Hi all , I am now in a right frenzy .... Was feeling a bit better cramps and headache wise but went to the loo a couple of hours ago and had some brown mixed with CM . Really worried this is start of AF and game over for me as this is exactly what has previously happened ...., 2 days away from test date again ( 12dp2dt) . Not sure what to do or think now . I'm just hoping it won't get any worse.....


----------



## Dmarie5

Rosie try not to worry, could still be implantation - it may be making sure it is really well and truly stuck, try to stay positive.

Gillian - OMG, congratulations..... Sooo pleased for you. 

Also congratulations to all the other BFP, there are so many on the front sheet now.

Sending hugs to those with BFN.


----------



## Teeinparis

So many BFP's and I am one of the only BFN!  What did everyone do that helped success?


----------



## d75

Teeinparis, im so so sorry for you...I couldn't believe it....hey its still really early days for us all...im not trying to be negative,  but the next 3 months, anything can happen....your time will come and when it does it'll be extra extra special....sorry not asked before,  but has it been your first try....first times, are lucky...Please stay positive...do you have any frosties......take care...its just luck sometimes, thats all..youve done nothing wrong or different im sure.....xxxxxxx


----------



## gillian1

Teen in Paris I am a big believer in rest. I know a lot of dr's say it's doesn't help but as my mum said that is what they used to do and it worked.
I really hope it works for you in the future.


----------



## Jess81

Teeinparis, 
BFN's are the hardest thing ever, this is our 7th attempt so please don't give up! Like d75 said 1st time BFP's are so incredibly lucky but your time will come. 

It does get easier I promise, just never blame yourself it's not anything you have done. 

Jess xxx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Teeinparis, no words can offer you any comfort at a time like this but am thinking of you

Probably easy for me to say as this is as was only our first time and we were very very lucky but i'm a firm believer in whats meant to be will be. 

I tried to follow the do's and don't in the 2WW and whilst I adhered to most of them, some i didn't and I went back to work after a week.  I even flew home the day of ET which most people advised against but I had no choice.

Even know, i am super aware that anything can happen but I have to live my life as I normally would and not wrap myself in cotton woll.  If only there were some definite rules we could all follow which meant you could get pregnant and stay that way.

xxx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Wow look at all of these BFP, congratulations ladies! So sorry to everyone with a BFN, I have been through both before and its the best feeling in the world when its positive but terribly painful when you get a negative. 

Currently 4dp/5dt and no symptoms to report, the odd little twinge but nothing to get too worried or excited about. My first cycle I took the whole 2 weeks off and did nothing apart from drive myself crazy with google and it was a BFN then my next cycle did the opposite and went back to work and carried on as best I could normally and it was BFP. This time I had acupuncture hour before and after transfer but was then running around like a crazy woman at my sons 1st birthday party few hours after transfer. Not ideal but the drs said it would have an impact, if it is going to work it will. 

Roll on the 12th, I dont dare test early because i had a chemical pregnancy first ivf cycle...bfp couple of days before otd but then negative on actual test date. I would rather be PUPO until otd even though its driving me crazy.

xxx


----------



## CazzAngel

GILLIAN ".......... I am soooo happy for you


----------



## Moldog

Wow congrats to all you ladies with the bfp!!!
Big hugs to the ladies with bfn, I've got another 5 days before OTD and I'm not doing a test at all going to wait for bloods.


----------



## Jess81

SHARRY pls can you update me to  on the front page. Did a cb digi and got 2-3 weeks... Still awaiting blood results!! Xx


----------



## herehoping

It's a BFP!!! Quite a faint line though but definitely there...had some spotting yesterday but seems to have stopped now...worried if it will stay


----------



## anna156

for me too!!! 
Praying little baba holds on tight      

 to everyone xxxx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Nice one ladies    
very encouraging   

Electra x


----------



## Jess81

Wow this thread has so many BFP's!!! Well done to all of you. 

So sorry to those with BFN's, I know no words will help but most of us have been there and if I can offer any advice pls don't givE up! If I had given up when I wanted too 2 Tx ago I wouldn't be pregnant now!! Big hugs xx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Finally got my HCG blood results back.  It was 275 on Monday which was 13dpt3dt

So I am guessing with this and 3 positive HPT, I should book in for an early scan.

Cant believe how many BFP's there have been in March x


----------



## butterflies4ever

Nice high no's Ann-imal77

am hoping March is gonna be the month for many of us   SPRING is in the air


Electra x


----------



## juliaG83

Good Morning Ladies!


I hope you don't mind me joining this thread!

Congratulations to all of you with BFPS! Wow fantastic news!

My test day was wed and i got two very faint BFP's on midstream tests and a BFN on a digital!!!!! Was left so confused! Hospital has told me to wait to next wed to test again!  

Though dear AF may come before then!!! Its just another waiting game


----------



## BubbleChiu

I'm not currently on the 2WW but just wanted to pop in and say - *Stay strong ladies! *
Having a thread like this is such a support network during the longest 2 weeks of our lives, so keep each other Happy and Positive and stay away from those Peesticks for as long as possible!!! 

Sending lots of  your way!!

Bubble!
X


----------



## orchidz

Wow! Just checking in and the amount of BFP is amazing! Fx it continues! 
I have been getting af pains on and off, expecting it to come this weekend. Have no symptoms otherwise, I was almost hoping to bleed at least then I could imagine it might be implantation bleed. Oh well another full week till my otd, hope the rest of you are holding up okxxxx


----------



## herehoping

JuliaG83....that's really tough...my result was quite faint too so I'm going for a blood test tomorrow...no relief from the wondering yet...I'm terrified AF will come too but got to stay positive...


----------



## gillian1

Thanks cazzangel x
Are you moving to the early scans page?

I am so happy to see all these BFPs it amazing. Long may it continue x


----------



## earlp78

So so many BFPs ~ well done ladies. March is obv a good month. I'm hoping this still the case come 17th March!!!

To those with not so good news ~ sending hugs xxxx


----------



## H-cat

I'm 6dp3dt - OTD 15th...I'd like to be added to the list, please.  Was feeling very confident about my little camper, but was just reading the 2WW FYI and concerned that I've been horribly mis-informed (elsewhere) about Pineapple! I love fresh pineapple and bought one just this weekend...I've been eating it for the last 4 days!!!  

Have I ruined it? I've only got one little camper... 

(And I thought I was going to ask about having your cat walk across your belly...but that seems minor at the mo')


----------



## butterflies4ever

I ate fresh pineapple on both my BFP's so try not to worry H-cat   
I too have eaten a whole one over the past 4 days so your not alone   we get our much deserved BFP

Electra x


----------



## Jess81

H-Cat don't worry about the pineapple, if it was that important then the clinic would tell us not to eat it! I don't think you have ruined anything. 

No idea about the cat walking over your belly though... 

U will be fine, good luck for OTD! Xx


----------



## H-cat

Thank you, Electra & Jess

Admittedly, I'm still very much thrilled to be here, but the reassurance is very much a relief


----------



## Claire37

H-Cat - I ate pineapple the few days after my transfer as I read that it helps implantation so I actually asked my OH to buy me a fresh pineapple.  I hate it for about 3 or 4 days until I read that it is actually pineapply juice that helps, not fresh pineapple.  Obviously that worried me a bit but I have read girls eating pineapple have gone on to have a BFP so praying it hasn't done any harm!


----------



## butterflies4ever

Have a read of this link H-cat about eating fresh pineapple for the 1st 5days since having ET

http://withgreatexpectation.com/infertility/three-days-post-transfer-plus-whats-the-deal-with-pineapple/

Electra x

/links


----------



## Moldog

All the bfp did any of you have any symptoms in your 2ww?? only I'm 8dp2dt and I have none and not feeling very positive. Any advice greatly received  xxx


----------



## Wass

Glad to be finally joining this thread. John, Paul & Ringo successfully transferred today!


----------



## mandyb

Hi

Can you add me on OTD 21st March.  Just had ICSI at Care Nottingham.  2 embies on board, ET at 3 days.  Feeling nervous as they forgot the Embryo Glue but got to be positive as this is last go.

Thanks

Mand


----------



## anna156

H-cat I had a glass of pineapple juice every day and got BFP, don't stress.
I was a bit concerned about my cat too as she sleeps mostly on my thighs at night but sometimes on my lower belly too. Couldn't bear to turf her off this week as my OH is away and she's very clingy cos she misses him! If I feel a leg prodding my belly I moved her a bit. I'm guessing a professional might advise against but she's no way near as warming as a hottie. If it's a particularly heavy cat then maybe try to discourage them from walking on your belly and don't let them jump onto your belly if you can help it! But cats are awesome stress-relievers, so take advantage of that 

Moldog, loads of women have no symptoms. My main one was/is 'period' pain, which just made me feel really worried and then resigned to a BFN. Not fun 

 all
xx


----------



## anna156

Woah sorry for the huge cat-related post! Typical me!!


----------



## Ann-imal77

Wass said:


> Glad to be finally joining this thread. John, Paul & Ringo successfully transferred today!


Brilliant  x


----------



## Rosie101

Hi ladies , just one more agonising nights wait before I test tomorrow. My brown spotting stopped overnight but started again this pm with some af like cramps.... Not sure what to think as it feels like full on af could come any minute but on the other hand I've never got this far through the 2ww without bleeding so am really really hoping everything will be ok ......I'll never sleep tonight 
Well done to all you ladies with bfp and thoughts/hugs to those who haven't . 
Much love  x


----------



## Holly84

Can't believe how many BFPs there's been!!! Congrats to you all. 

Huge hugs to the BFNs- oooh my days, be strong. Keep fighting for your dream.

Can you add me to the list please im 3dp5dt.. 2 little beans on board. Please stick  

Xx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Rosie, i really hope it's a BFP for you in the morning    

Electra x


----------



## angel_sara

Hi Sharry

Please add me. This my first ivf. 1 embryo transfer 2dp on 28th Feb. ODT 17th march.

Best wishes to all on 2ww.

Regards
Sara


----------



## Hels13

Here hoping - I was wondering where you lived. We seem to be in the same boat 

Ladies - not been on here for a few days and am blown away by the number if bfp!!!! This is truly amazing.

Massive long hugs and love to bfns - it's heartbreaking and you need to look after yourselves still please x

I am experiencing the usual pains, aches, sore boobs but more than anything am just exhausted! I cannot wait for the end of the week. It's going to be an incredibly lazy weekend! And still 1 week then til otd! Promised myself I won't test early though this time...... Just praying the mega tiredness is a good thing. 

Take care everyone
Helen x


----------



## H-cat

anna156 said:


> Woah sorry for the huge cat-related post! Typical me!!


Hee hee -- cats are an easy topic! Mine is small (3kg), but somehow wherever she steps on me is tender and feels like she weighs 3x as much.


----------



## H-cat

butterflies4ever said:


> Have a read of this link H-cat about eating fresh pineapple for the 1st 5days since having ET
> 
> http://withgreatexpectation.com/infertility/three-days-post-transfer-plus-whats-the-deal-with-pineapple/
> 
> Electra x
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


Yeah - that's the sort of thing I'd been reading! So fingers crossed for all us 'exotic' fruit eaters


----------



## Rosie101

Hi ladies , well my spotting has progressed to almost full on AF overnight so I think the dream is over this time for me ...again . Still haven't tested yet as awaiting for hubby to get home from a night shift  but I'm pretty certain of what I'll see. Good luck to everyone whatever your outcome . 

Much love x


----------



## butterflies4ever

Rosie it may not be over   
sending you    good luck huni  


Electra x


----------



## Ann-imal77

Hoping it's not over for you Rosie  

Xx


----------



## AnnaBre

Congrats to all the BFPs! I am truly happy for you. Please take good care of yourselves and rest as much as possible xxx

Rosie: Im   that its not over 

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting!


----------



## Dmarie5

Hoping it's not over for you Rosie, sending you lots of luck  .
X


----------



## twinkleNJM

Hi 

can you please add me currently 6dp/5dt ivf otd 12th march 

xxx


----------



## lisajr

Hi, advice please.

I'm 8dp5dt today and it's my OTOD today. Have just taken the test given by Care and it says negative, I've just tried a Clearblue plus and clear blue digital and they say positive. I've been testing since weds and another 6 say positive too.
Can this happen where the results differ?
Thought I'd have a definite answer this morning, now I'm confused.

Thanks


----------



## lisajr

Actually, there is a very, faint line. Should it be very dark on this test?


----------



## gaynorann

A line is a line if you can see it it will darken the more hcg is detected but don't get hung up on line colours as a lot can affect the colour even down to manufacturing, I'd ring ur clinic when it opens and explain ur results but I'd be saying congrats they might ask you to test again in a couple of days or have your beta bloods done x


----------



## Moldog

Hi *lisajr* is your blood test today too? It seems early to test, I'm still waiting mine is Monday and I've decided not to test as I'm not feeling very positive I have no symptoms. 
Good luck it does sound positive x


----------



## orchidz

Ugggg did a test this morning, I was secretly wishing it was going to be two lines but wasn't to be. I am getting af pains like me last cycle and started bleeding 7dp5dt so feel so down the same thing is going to happen. I really hate having to go through this.


----------



## smallbutmighty

Hello can I join you all please as I am now officially going nuts!  

The maddening thing is whenever you think, gosh my boobs are looking rather large you remember it is probably just the progesterone because your body doesn't even know you're pregnant yet! And most of the twinges are usually wind!  

Had my ET on 27/02 and they've said they want me to test on 15/03 - that's 16 days after ET, if it comes my period will probably have been and gone by then! 

Congrats to the many BFPs on this thread   and my sympathy to those of you who weren't lucky this time round.


----------



## lisajr

Hi, thanks for the advice. Clinic has just phoned me back, my test date is definitely today, like you said a line is a line and considering I have 8(!!!!!) Clearblue tests that say positive they're saying it's a positive result so looks like it's bfp for me!! I asked about bloods but she said as the test is conclusive I don't need them till I've been for the scan in 2 weeks.


----------



## moggle

orchidz it's too early!! Try to hold on...  

Lisajr congrats - agree with Moldog it's the earliest OTD I've seen on here. Good sign that all the other tests were positive! I wouldn't get hung up on the darkness of the line. Who knows how sensitive the Care test is compared to the ones you bought. Just seen your latest message - yay!!! Congrats! You're pregnant!!

Feeling very pessimistic today as I was woken in the night by quite strong cramps that lasted about 20 minutes. It's happened to me the last 4 or 5 cycles (including DR cycle), always about 4-6 days before AF comes, so it's not AF kicking off, but no idea what it is. So strange as never had it before the autumn and now it happens every month without fail. Can't help but think it's a bad sign for this cycle although it could be nothing. Kind of feel weirdly OK with the fact I feel so down today, I did think that a bit more realism would be good, I was so overly optimistic before last night.


----------



## H-cat

Hi Sharry, Can I be on the list, please? 7dp3dt - OTD 15th March

I think it was missed in the midst of the pineapple discussion  

Thank you!


----------



## Teeinparis

Great to all the bfp.  Can't believe I am one of the only BFN on my 2nd try is I with 3 good embryos.  What did all you first timers do differently?


----------



## juliaG83

Hi Teeninparis I am sadly joining you in the BFN  

I tested this morning again and got BFN i was completely gutted i think the faint BFPs that i got on Wed completely got my hopes up!

Ah well maybe next month  

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Bubble101

Hi all, 

quick question … how did you all add the red text detailing your history? Its probably obvious! 

Smallbutmighty - i had the same ET date as you and although my clinic's website suggests a 16 day wait before testing the nurse i spoke to said i could test from Wednesday which will only have been 12! 

I've considered building up to the test  by pre - testing from Monday. If its a negative i could start preparing myself for the worse, but retain only a slight glimmer of hope. If its a positive i'll have a slight excitement teamed with a dose of reality that it could be a false positive. Is this utter madness? Should i just wait?  

Sorry to hear about the BFN's 

bubble 
xxxxx


----------



## moggle

Bubble - up at the top menu, click 'profile' then 'forum profile' and Signature is about halfway down.

You sound like me, totally overthinking the testing thing! Yesterday I was all optimistic and so wanted to wait to test to drag out the hopefulness as long as possible. Today i'm feeling pessimistic and want to test early to put myself out of my misery. One thing for me is that I'm not sure I want to know if I get a false positive/ chemical pregnancy. I don't think I could help myself getting overexcited about it.

Teeinparis - so sorry about your BFN. I think if you had good embryos and everything was looking good, it mostly just comes down to chance. I know we like to try and pin outcomes on something we did or didn't do but personally I'm of the opinion that once ET has happened, it's really down to the embryos whether they implant, and I don't think anything we can do after this point has much impact. Leading up to EC I was obsessed with doing everything right but I've been more relaxed since ET. I'm sorry I don't know your history, if you have had a few cycles already then probably you don't want to hear the uneducated thoughts of a wet behind the ears first timer!

Julia - I'm so sorry for you too. Seeing a faint line and then getting a BFN has got to be heartbreaking.


----------



## twinkleNJM

Moggle - I agree I think its definitely down to chance once you get a good quality emb on board. I too had a chemical before so I am trying not to test early but its proving really hard. we have to wait till day 16 (11dp/5dt) here and dont get a blood test 

Currently 6dp/5dt and really dont have any symptoms, I am sure by now on my previous cycles I was feeling really crampy from the prog but not even that! Help ladies this wait is taking forever, roll on wed!! xx


----------



## Claire37

Hi Everyone, I am going out of my mind today!   I am currently 10dp 5dt.  I was told by my clinic I could test today but my OH and I thought it best to do it tomorrow as we won't be rushing to work and also my last IVF cycle I tested from day 9 to day 13 and got a BFN each day so it was really deflating.  I just want today to be over with.  I have felt fairly positive until today!  However, it is encouraging to see so many BFPs on here, it's amazing  .  Sending hugs   to those with a BFN, I know exactly how you feel.  We are using donor eggs and we had two embryos that reached blastocyst.  We had one transferred in December which was top grade and were told we had a 70% chance of it working....but it didn't :-( we are now using our last frozen embie so fingers crossed it works this time otherwise we have to go to the bottom of the donor egg waitlist again which is about 8 months long!!

I did ask to be added but it doesn't look like I have been but I have been reading all your posts which really help.

Sending lots of luck to those who haven't tested yet!


----------



## butterflies4ever

Claire, sending you positive vibes for testing tomorrow  my clinic say test 12 days after transfer but i always test b4
70% chance is really encouraging & the odds are that this time it has worked for you. Keep up the positive vibes 

*Sharry, can you add me to the list OTD 14th ICSI
*

Electra xx


----------



## gillian1

Hello ladies,
Before I move to the waiting for early scans page I wanted to share my story with you. I had 3 years unexplained fertility. I knew I was Mis carrying but they wouldn't listen till finally a blood test confirmed that I was loosing my babies. The stress made me gain 5 stones in 3 years. So at 38 and 15 stone I tried IVF, pregnant first time with my beautiful daughter. (So smug with the gp's who said I was to old & fat).
I had some failed FET attempts then a fresh round of IVF and I'm pregnant. FYI I am still fat but now 40. 
It works, sometimes it takes some time but it happens against any odds they throw at you.
Best of luck and I look forward to seeing lots of you on the waiting for early scans forum.
Much love x x


----------



## juliaG83

GillianG i have to say your post has give me some hope so thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## Everlong09

Hi All, I've been lurking as I'm too scared to say out loud or even write that we got out BFP after 7 loooong and hard years! This was our first IVF and our OTD was Wed 5th but we got our BFP's since Thurs 27th (that was 8dp5dt)

I had no symptoms! I did have sore boobs to start but that went away. They are now just BIG and tender! 

I do still have AF type twinges and hoping this is normal? Anyone else still got this? 

Today I am 23d post ovulation trigger, and 16dp5dt! 

Our scans booked for 20th March - how will I cope until then?! This waiting is so hard!

Congrats on all the BFP and my heart truly breaks for those with BFN! I know how this feels and it's not nice. My last BFP ended in MC last April so I'm terrified of this happening again but got to keep going! I hope your dreams come true! 

Xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Congrats Everlong on ur much deserved BFP    & you also gillian    fabulous & pregnant at 40  

I'd be smug to everybody that made out that it wasn't possible  


Electra xx


----------



## Simmers

Hi All, Everlong

I'm the same as you, I have been lurking since I had my FET on 19th Feb, last 2 IVFs have failed, so hopefully this will be 3rd Time Lucky!  

My OTD was 5th March (14dp3dt), but I tested on the 3rd and 4th and both were positive!!!

My scan is on the 29th March and I will be 7wks3ds - another agonising wait!

I have been having hypnotherapy and this has really helped me keep calm and stay positive - I think it could have been the turning point in my treatment.  Whatever it was, it gave me my first ever positive pregnancy test!!!

So sorry for ladies with BFN   - I truly feel for you, however dark you feel now, I can say from experience it will ease, and you will find the strength to try again or choose a new path.  We had given up and this was our last attempt.

Love and Hugs

Simmers


----------



## SweetLeeBee

Congratulations *Simmers everlong09 gillian1 lisajr* I'm sorry if I've missed anyone out from today's BFP's

I'm really sorry for everyone who got a BFN today and before I have seen too many of those even though this is my first IVF we have being TTC for over 3 years.

I haven't posted for since ET Monday because to be honest I've felt quite down about everything and still couldn't get my head around the embryo actually being transferred... Dumb I know but I kept thinking what if it wasn't actually put in I mean it's so small what if it fell on the floor....!

Anyway today we got some good news, I only had two eggs fertilised and had 1 put back as 3dt and the other one was slightly slower developing so they were going to watch it and we just got told it made it to Blast so has been frozen....! I'm thinking this is good for the one I had transferred as it was a better quality...

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Moldog

Congrats to everyone with BFP it's so encouraging!!!!!


----------



## esrj199

Hi girls

I'm new to hear. I had 2 day 5 morulas (one looked like an early blast) transferred on Wednesday (2dp5dt) using donor sperm (see signature below) and using frozen eggs which is a bit of an unknown. DH and I were a bit disappointed that the embryos hadn't made it to blast on day 5 and our clinic didn't seem over the moon with the outcome either, all though they weren't totally down on it, so I'm looking for some positivity here! This treatment has been drug free apart from the lovely bum bullets, but I have had cramps ever since the ET. I assume this is normal. It's a different feeling to AF.... A bit like post EC. 

Loads of BFPs on here ..... Congrats lovely ladies and sorry for the BFNs  

Xxx


----------



## Hels13

Sharry - pls can you add my otd as 15th? Thanks a lot!


----------



## bk2013

Hey
My OTD is Monday (10.3.14) so only a couple more days. AF is due anytime from today to Tuesday. Started with AF symptoms Wednesday and last night started spotting ( sorry for next tmi) brown stuff and then some small red clots this mornin.
So think our journey is over this time.
But have blood test due Monday morning which I will still attend but we are not hopefully of a positive .

But congrats to all those with BFP's and hugs to those that haven't been so lucky

Xx


----------



## D500D

Hey everyone

BK2013 -hopefully it's not over, others have bleed and still gone on to a BFP 

Congrats to all the BFP's you deserve it   

AFM- I'm going crazy, I have had cramping pains especially when I walk so I'm sure it's not a good sign, just hoping some of the march BFP luck might rub off onto me

Dee


----------



## Claire37

Just tested and got a BFN. I'm 11dp 5dt. I'm assuming this is it and won't change now but clinic did say to keep testing until Tuesday. Has anyone had a BFN at 11dp 5dt and then gone on to have a positive? I'm so gutted. That's a top grade blastocyst that's now failed and a frozen top grade blastocyst which we were told had thawed so well it didn't look like it had even been frozen. Just don't get how it all works!!


----------



## CazzAngel

gillian1 said:


> Thanks cazzangel x
> Are you moving to the early scans page?
> 
> I am so happy to see all these BFPs it amazing. Long may it continue x


Where is the early scans page please  I can't find it haha


----------



## Jess81

Cazz,
Here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=316697.0 xx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Glad you asked cazzangel, didn't know it existed. I've gone straight to a other page but feel it's a bit premature

BK2013.....stay strong, only another day to go 

Claire37....wait till your OTD. They must give you it for a reason. Try to stay positive xx


----------



## CazzAngel

Thanks Jess


----------



## Claire37

Ann-imal77 I'm unsure of what my OTD is as the clinic said I could start testing yesterday and if its negative to try again 48hrs and again 48hrs after that but if negative Tuesday then it definitely hasn't worked. We didn't test yesterday and decided to wait until today. Most people seem to find out as early as 8 or 9 days after a 5 day transfer and today is 11 days so just can't see it changing. I've been at lister but their donor egg waitlist is so long. Can anyone recommend another clinic in ornnear London?


----------



## butterflies4ever

Claire37 have you heard of the Fertility & gynecology academy in Wimpole Street W1. Google it & i believe they work with the London Women's clinic.  

Thanks for adding me to the list Sharry  

AFM i done a sneaky test late last night as i felt so rough & the faintest of faintest 2nd line came up on FR   this cycle moves in the right direction this time so praying hard    so today is 6dp5dt       
Baby dust to all xx


Electra x


----------



## Bubble101

sharry. - please could you add me! ICIS -  OTD - 12th march 

Thank you xxx


----------



## Yolo

Good luck everyone!!!!

I am TTC for the very first time this month!  Had first natural cycle DIUI (same sex couple) on 3rd March. Don't know how I'm going to cope with the 2ww, this is all so stressful...


----------



## Jessbrad

esrj199 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I'm new to hear. I had 2 day 5 morulas (one looked like an early blast) transferred on Wednesday (2dp5dt) using donor sperm (see signature below) and using frozen eggs which is a bit of an unknown. DH and I were a bit disappointed that the embryos hadn't made it to blast on day 5 and our clinic didn't seem over the moon with the outcome either, all though they weren't totally down on it, so I'm looking for some positivity here! This treatment has been drug free apart from the lovely bum bullets, but I have had cramps ever since the ET. I assume this is normal. It's a different feeling to AF.... A bit like post EC.
> 
> Loads of BFPs on here ..... Congrats lovely ladies and sorry for the BFNs
> 
> Xxx


 Hiya I just wanted to say that, I had a 5 day transfer and both my embryos were still at the morula stage. It was also a frozen embryo transfer. I just wanted to let you know I got a bfp from this and my hormone levels are very high so there is a chance that both have stuck. Don't lose heart that they didn't make it to blast stage, you still have as much chance as anyone else. xx


----------



## DaisyCake

Hi everybody, I've been reading for a while, very encouraged to see so many BFPs, congratulations to you all!! 

Really sorry to read about the BFNs   

I'm just looking for a bit of advice if possible please? 

I'm now 12dp5dt, I tested on Thursday (10dp5dt) with a first response and got a positive (one line was lighter than the other but it was still quite a dark line). I was in shock, it really was the last thing I expected as I have had af type pains most days during 2ww... I was just starting to think I dare believe it's true, then I tested this morning with another first response and the line was quite a lot lighter than on Thursday. I'm sure this means my hcg levels have dropped? They should be rising, not falling? I feel sick with worry   my OTD is at the hospital on Monday, 14dp5dt. 

I was just wondering if any ladies have experienced getting a lighter line two days after getting a darker line?

Thanks, Daisycake xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Excellent news Daisycake    i'm living the positivity on this thread.
   

to us all.....


Electra x


----------



## Jess81

Daisy I wouldn't worry about the colour of the line it could be that the 2nd one just didn't have as much dye in it. 

A line is a line hun... Congratulations!!! 

Xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Well I guess in having a chemical pregnancy as my level was 12 today! I'm fine just gutted that got to wait before we can go again would have been easier to have a negative!

Wishing you all so much luck in the future!!


----------



## butterflies4ever

Sorry to hear this Alfie   hope you can try again real soon   

Electra x x


----------



## Everlong09

So sorry to hear that Alfie. Stay strong. Xx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Daisy I had 3 pretty faint lines day before OTD, day of OTD and day after. Tested again today 4 days after OTD and it's really dark today!!

 alfie1234 xx


----------



## Hels13

Hi everyone
Just wondering - I have just been told to do a hpt. I was wondering how people were getting a blood test done? Are you getting tat from normal doctor or your fertility clinic?
Thanks
Helen
X


----------



## butterflies4ever

Some get lucky with requesting one from their GP but the results may take a few day's.
I've always used a clinic in Central London where clinics charge £35 for hcg & turn around the results in the same day  

Electra x


----------



## Moldog

Hi guys think I'm going to cave in and test tomorrow 11dp2dt, my DH is away all next week so we've discussed it and agreed to test in the morning. I'm not very positive so I think it's a way of starting to get my head around it before the blood test on Monday.


----------



## Jess81

Hels, I went to my GP and asked them, I didn't get the result back till the next day but we knew the result anyway. Just wanted levels for peace of mind. Ask them you never know u might get lucky xx


----------



## Wass

Anyone experienced lower back pain after embryo transfer?, my back feels like I've laid on it funny, but haven't been lying down!!!


----------



## Hels13

Jess, Electra - thanks, will give it some thought.
Hope everyone is ok  x


----------



## H-cat

butterflies4ever said:


> Some get lucky with requesting one from their GP but the results may take a few day's.
> I've always used a clinic in Central London where clinics charge £35 for hcg & turn around the results in the same day
> 
> Electra x


Hi Electra,

What's the name of this clinic in London for hcg bloods?

Thank you!


----------



## butterflies4ever

INDEPENDENT NURSING AGENCY BASED AT 19 DEVONSHIRE STREET W1
AND THEN THE BIRTH COMPANY BASED ON HARLEY STREET W1

THE 1ST OPTION IS THE CHEAPEST  


ELECTRA x


----------



## Moldog

BFN for me still going for bloods tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## butterflies4ever

Sorry to hear it didn't work out this time round Moldog. Bloods for me also tomorrow    then hopefully i can arrange an Ivig drip for one day in the week  

Electra x


----------



## orchidz

Sorry to hear moldog.


----------



## Ann-imal77

Moldog xx


----------



## CazzAngel

Sorry to hear moldog


----------



## H-cat

Moldog,



but maybe bloods give a dif result


----------



## Dmarie5

Sorry to hear your news Moldog and Alfie1234.
Sending hugs your way. Xxx


----------



## Moldog

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Sunshine007

Hi Everyone,
Hope you don't mind me joining. I am on my 2ww and it's driving me crazy already. I test on the 19th. The day seems so far away. Must say saw a film earlier today
The Sweetest Thing. A must watch film if feeling low it definitely cheered me up. 

Baby Dust to us all


----------



## Dmarie5

Moldog - just read your red writing at bottom. I too had EC on 24th, but ET on 27th. My OTD is not until 12th march. I have not tested yet, waiting till Wednesday. Maybe your HPT didn't pick it up yet, my clinic must have given me 12th for a reason.   Xx 

Welcome sunshine. X


----------



## Hels13

Moldog
I agree with dmarie. I have donor egg but me egg sharer had egg collection on 24th then  I had transfer on 27th and my test date isn't until 15th so even longer - another week!
I would test later in the week again x


----------



## Hels13

Hi sunshine
Hello and welcome. I am finding reading these posts is helping me survive  x


----------



## Moldog

Thank you *Hels13* & *Dmarie5* after reading a lot I now realise it may be too early, I'll keep positive


----------



## Angela.S

Hi ladies im coming over to the 2ww side!! had 2 5dt embryos transferred yesterday OTD 21st March *Sharry* xxxxx

Good luck lovely ladies!!!   

Hi Wass, ive got lower back ache , Have had since EC, very dull ache, my whole abdomen aches slightly, but no surprising with what its had to endure xxx


----------



## Sunshine007

Thanks Hel13

I feel as though I need to constantly go the bathroom. Anyone else having that feeling.


----------



## sibbnchaz29

Hi there.....just to let u no we got our BFP whooooooooo hoooooooooo we r sooondelighted xx


----------



## Dmarie5

Yay! Congratulations sibbnchaz29. March really is turning out to be a great month. X


----------



## Jess81

Congrats sibbnchaz29 march is a great month... So many BFP's which is great! Xx


----------



## butterflies4ever

*Congratulations *
Sibbnchaz on your    
will you be going for bloods?
So so happy or you 

Electra x


----------



## Ann-imal77

Congrats sibbnchaz xx


----------



## D500D

Congrats all on the latest BFPs

AFM- I have been in so much pain this weekend I couldn't take it any more and tested yesterday. I got a very faint positive but DH was unconvinced.

We retested today and it's a definite BFP my first ever!


----------



## Angela.S

Congratulations D500D and sibbnchaz29  on your BFP!!!!


----------



## PolyLuck

Ladies can I join you on here? I'm 3dp5dt after DFET.  OTD is 19 March (12dpt).  We did a fresh cycle back in January which resulted in early loss.  

Now back to the ups and downs of 2ww... so hard to focus on anything else!

Congratulations sibbnchaz and D500D on your BFPs!!


----------



## butterflies4ever

Yaaay D500D congratulations ur up the duff        what a lovely start to the week  

Electra x


----------



## francesmac

Morning ladies. Im jumping in here a bit late. Ive been reading the posts almost daily but this time round I've kept my distance as I got too obsessive last time  

But I just wanted to thank D500D for giving me much needed hope this morning when I needed it most. I m 13dp3dt today but have been having cramps for the last 4 -5 days. Some so strong they even woke me up during the night!  OTD is not until Wednesday,  AF is also due Wednesday so I am getting disheartened.  I did a hpt this morning and initially it was bfn but after 30 mins a VERY faint line appeared. So knowing that this could be simply an evaporation line,  that and the cramps,  I am feeling less than positive,  or at least I was until reading your post. Now I am daring to hope, just a little, and wait until Wednesday to find out for sure.

so thanks D500D and all you ladies for giving support to even us lurkers! Congrats to all the bfps


----------



## aggie123

Ladies can I join this side? I'm 2dp5dt after IVF.  OTD is 19 March. I always find the 2ww the hardest part of this journey.... 

Congratulations on lots and lots of BFPs   

and big hugs to BFNs - life is just so cruel  

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## aggie123

Sharry pls update front page. Many thanks


----------



## CazzAngel

Congrats to all the latest bfps .
 big hugs to the bfns don't give up hope.


----------



## bk2013

hey all

congrats to all with BFP's and   to all those that havent been so lucky.

AFM - started spotting at end of last week (AF due Saturday to Tuesday) then more like AF over the weekend.  
Did an HPT at end of last week which was BFN
HAd bloods taken this morning with results coming in tomorrow afternoon.
But nurse gave me a coupe of HPT's and i have just done 1 and there seems to be a very faint second line - this was after 2 mins - so not sure what to think - are my eyes deceiving me or what
very confused
have taken 3 pictures of test but not sure how i can add an image - as i wanted to show you all to get your opinion - anyone able to advise if i can or how to add an image on here.

Good luck to everyone else who is in the 2ww
xx


----------



## D500D

Thanks Electra- I just hope my chocolate buttons hold on tight.

Francesmac, Don't lost faith, I'm still rolling around with AF like pains, I think is button's way of just letting you know its there  

Praying that the positives keep rolling in for March     .

My top tip for the 2ww is to watch subtitled movies back to back, you have to focus so you don't get the chance to keep checking the internet.


----------



## Moldog

Congrats on all the BFP xx


----------



## msparos

Congratulations to all the new BFPs!!! March has been amazing for us!!

I'm in shock as I got a BFP just had my official test at the hospital.      Today I am 18dpt2dt!!

My frosties had been waiting 2 years for me!!!! I have a 7 week scan on the 26th March. 

Good luck everyone!!


xx


----------



## moggle

Hi bk, eek ... a line is promising... especially when you consider that you had three on board, so I guess it is possible that spotting was perhaps due to one or two of them not implanting and there is one (or two) still going strong? I think you are just going to have to wait for the blood test results. Big hugs this waiting is horrendous isn't it. Is your DP still away?


----------



## H-cat

Oh, moldog, hope the new dates work out!

US site by Dr Amos...BabyMed

*hCG levels and gender of the fetus*

"Women who had a female fetus had hCG levels significantly higher than women who carried a male fetus. This finding is consistent with that found by several other researchers. In a study published by Yaron Y et al in Human Reproduction the authors studied 1,325 pregnant women with singleton pregnancies at 10-13 weeks and compared different hormone levels including the pregnancy hormone hCG human chorionic gonadotropin between women carrying a male and a female fetus... If women carrying a male fetus have lower hCG levels then it may be possible that their first positive urine pregnancy test could be delayed because of the male gender."

Maybe boy?!?


----------



## Moldog

Congrats *msparos* on your BFP
I've had my bloods done H-cat waiting for results hopefully tonight, but still not that positive.


----------



## bk2013

hey *moldog*
DP came back saturday - i went over to sheffield to suprise her on thursday evening and stopped with her
until saturday morning.
so she has been to go through this weekends ups and downs.
will keep my fingers crossed for blood results tomorrow.
fingers crossed for you too
x


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Hey everyone!

I'm new here and looking for the wirral support group. I got pg on clomid but he was stillborn at 37 weeks. Tearing my hair out on 2WW as I'm back on clomid and looking for support xx


----------



## Sunshine007

Congratulations to all those who got a BFP

Welcome to all those new on this thread 

Baby Dust to us all x


----------



## Moldog

I'm out its a definite BFN


----------



## Angela.S

*Moldog*


----------



## bk2013

*Moldog* so sorry      
xxx


----------



## Dmarie5

Moldog so very sorry


----------



## PolyLuck

Really sorry Moldog...


----------



## Hels13

So sorry Moldog. Please do take care and it's hard to, but look after yourself x


----------



## Carter4

Could I be added to the front please. Following an icsi cycle I have had a single embryo transferred on day 3. My otd is 25/03. Congratulations to those that have had their bfp, so sorry to those that haven't and good luck to those still waiting x


----------



## Moldog

Thanks everyone, I'm disappointed but fine about it. Onwards & upwards xx


----------



## twinkleNJM

So sorry Moldog, glad you are alright   xx


----------



## Wass

Sharry, can I please be added to the front page. IVF, 3 embryos transferred at 3 days, OTD 21st March. Thanx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Hows everyone feeling that is due to test in next couple of days? I feel so nervous about tomorrow xx


----------



## Carter4

Can understand your nerves twinkle, good luck x


----------



## bk2013

morning all

i am very confused again this morning 
did the 2nd of the HPT's i got from the nurse yesterday when i went for blood test.
1st test yesterday showed a 2nd line albeit fainter than the control line.
2nd test today showed again a 2nd line darker than yesterday but still quite abit fainter than the control line.
we had bought 4 HPT's late last week and did one on friday which was negative.
so yesterday after getting the faint line on the HPT from nurse did another HPT that i had bought and this came back negative.
AF kind of showed up over the weekend with a few hours very heavy but completely stopped now. really am very very confused. DP thinks the 2 tests from nurse could be faulty. blood test results are due back this afternoon so i presume that will give the definitive answer.  this whole process has been alot easier than i thought it would be. but these past 4 days have been a complete and utter emotional rollercoaster. not holding out much hope but we will see
sorry for the 'me' post - just needed to vocalise my thoughts really!!!

take care everyone

xx


----------



## orchidz

So sorry *moldog* you have the right mind frame, it's a numbers game so the chances are increasing every go 

I tested this morning and....... BFP. I am in shock, I can't seem to believe it. I have been bleeding lightly(brown blood) since Saturday so am afraid this is going to be a chem preg. I just can't believe I've been so lucky.

Good luck to the testers todayxxx


----------



## Carter4

Oh that is difficult bk2013. I must admit I am confused for you too, can only hope that your blood results shed some light for you this afternoon, and in a positive manner too.

Congratulations orchidz, fx the spotting stops.


----------



## moggle

moldog - really sorry to hear it was a BFN. It is a great mindset to concentrate on what you've learned from this cycle and take it forward to decide what steps to take next. 
bk - Roll on this afternoon when you get the blood test results. It is all so confusing.
orchidz - congrats!! brilliant news! I'm sure the spotting is nothing to worry about, it seems so many of us get it throughout early pregnancy.

It's a bfp from me too  I actually tested on Sunday morning (but not with FMU) with a super sensitive superdrug test (10miU) and got a faint line. Then tested last night with a tesco test (25miU) and got a faint line, then again with a tesco one this morning and got a slightly stronger line. Still pretty faint so looking forward to testing tomorrow on OTD with the test from the clinic and hopefully seeing a stronger line. I felt rough this morning but I think that might have been slight food poisoning rather than morning sickness, but who knows. It doesn't quite feel real yet


----------



## Janeliot

I posted this in a different place but was the only one that got no replies.  I think I posted it in the wrong place anyway but a bit sad about the whole situation.  Any positive stories are really soooo welcome.  I have been asked to test at 16 days after transfer.  Tomorrow I will be 14 days.  This is what I originally posted.

Hi,

I am in my 2ww having had a 9 cell embryo transferred at day 5.  I keep flipping from positive thoughts of maybe it may actually work to I don't have a chance in hell and I'm subjecting my body to looking like a pin cushion.  

I asked the embryologist why they're transferring a 9 cell embryo at day 5 (it was the only possibility) and she said I should feel lucky as some women turn up with nothing to transfer (Which is true, very sad and I did realise this at the time).  Had my blood test yesterday and the nurse was all up beat.  Lovely nurse.  So I went away feeling better.  But then this morning, it being a Saturday, I have a little time on my hands and I looked around on the internet.  Silly me.  So now I don't feel so good.

Are there any positive stories out there?


----------



## smallbutmighty

Morning all,

Congrats to all those BFPs and I guess better luck next time to those out of the game for this round. My body is playing tricks on me  

I'm now 12dp3dt and this morning I have a little bit of blood, which is ominous. It started on Friday with a little spotting (I never spot), then Sat there was  lot of grumbling and cramping but only a trace, Sunday there was almost nothing, yesterday there was nothing, and now this morning I'm back in the red. My clinic don't want me to test until 16dp3dt, which seems mental to me. 

Normally I'd be due today, so I guess we'll see... I really am not relishing the thought of doing this again. It isn't the drugs that bother me especially, so much as the expense and most of all the time it takes and the way it totally disrupts your ability to plan anything. I've had to decline going to weddings and birthdays abroad, etc because I just don't know if I'll be in treatment or not. I'm fed up with having my life on hold. There we go. Moan over.


----------



## Molly99

Hi Janliot, I don't have a positive story but I didn't want to read and run.  Just sending you lots of hugs and positive energy.

The fact that it made it to day 5 is a really good sign  .  I think that it's impossible to be upbeat and positive during the 2WW, we're about to start it all again tomorrow  

I  hope that you get some good responses here and wishing you so much luck xx


----------



## msparos

So sorry to read your news moldog     xxx


----------



## orchidz

Gosh this month really is shaping up to being a bumper time for BFP,s. Here's hoping our beans stick and we have some extra special Christmas presses


----------



## aggie123

Ladies  

Moldog - I'm so sorry honey, I know there's nothing anyone can say that makes you feel better... this journey is so cruel, have a good cry and spoil yourself. big big hugs   

Janeliot - no matter how much you read it's so different for all, we had 3 fertilised eggs, only one made it to a 5 day blastocyst stage, other two stopped developing on day 3 when they were 8 cells each. I keep thinking if we had a 3 day transfer maybe they would have been better off but you never know. I think drs are quite clear about transfers and although a bad conversation but if they think that a 9 cell embie has no chance I'm sure they don't go ahead w the transfer so keep positive hun xx

Moggle & orchidz - mega congratulations to you. Take good care of yourselves   

bk2013 - any news hun? It must be nerve racking, will keep my fingers crossed for you  

Hi Wass - how u feeling? Any symptoms yet?  

Hello to msparos, Molly99, smallbutmighty, Carter4, twinkleNJM and all others in the 2ww torture chamber  

AFM - I am 3dp 5dt and already going out of my mind. How u ladies keep sane? I have 0 symptoms so nothing to analyse a million time.... (I would trust me). People who know about my cycle (4 in total) keep saying things like 'just forget about it until OTD!!!' They might as well say 'just fly to the moon please?' or similar. Isn't it ............grrrrr just hate this waiting game....  

Sorry for the rant & lots of love and sticky dust to all of us


----------



## Carter4

Congratulations moggle  

Hi Janeliot - The 2ww messes with the best of us, and all I can say is never say never. The more you read the more you will convince yourself that it is impossible (I'm preaching to myself here also), but your little embie is unique to you, as are you, and that may just be the winning combination! I am also one of those women who had nothing to transfer, but I also have a DD, so both ends of the spectrum have been experienced in my camp. You honestly just never know and I really hope you get a good outcome.

smallbutmighty - 16dp3dt does seem a bit excessive, I'm pretty sure you could get a reliable result before, good luck to you.

Hi aggie - Poke them in the eye, and just say forget about it


----------



## bk2013

hey all

quick AFM update - blood test is positive - 65.6 is the reading - i double checked with receptionist who advised anything above 3 is positive - OMG - OMG - OMG is this really happening?
i've had a cry of ....well dont know but all emotions came flooding out - dogs thought i was mad!!!! texted DP and she is like is it a mistake and OMGing lots and lots.
what do we do now?  
is the reading too low?  i bleed over the weekend - does that mean something is wrong?

OMG - so confused and really dont know what to do - be happy... or will that jinx things

wow - emotional rollercoaster!!


----------



## Moldog

Fantastic news *bk2013* congratulations x


----------



## Carter4

Yay bk2013, hang in there. I see from your signature that you had three transferred, it may be that one or two have not made it, it may be that all three are fine, bleeding in multiple pregnancy is very common. Was you offered another beta hcg blood test, this is when you will get a more revealing picture of what may be going on?


----------



## Angela.S

woohoo!! congrats *bk2013*!!!!!


----------



## bk2013

*carter4* not been offered another hcg blood test as going through my gp as had tx abroad. i have skyped my doctor abroad who has said the reading is fine for this stage but need another blood test in 2-3 days time. so i am going to ring and book another test for thursday if they will give me one.

thanks for the congrats - cant quite believe it - am happy and will say positive but know it is still early days.

xx


----------



## earlp78

Hi ladies ***waves***
Hope everyone is doing well what ever stage you are at  

Huge congratulations to those with BFPs and huge hugs to those with BFPs. This forum is evidence enough that this process is such a 50/50 thing. 

AFM ~ 8dp3dt. Feeling ok. Had a lovely acupuncture session yesterday and some reflexology, which really helped me relax and focus on nothing but good thoughts.  I keep having twinges in the tummy, some even waking me up at night, just where my tummy feels really tight.  Bit of an odd feeling,  good news, bad news ~ I have no idea!!!!!  Test date is Mon 17th, but think we'll test the day before, as my husband will have to dash off to work on Mon, so would prefer to have the day together, whatever the outcome, I just hope we get to test, unlike last time when AF spoilt the party!! Fingers crossed. 

Sending hugs to all, as I'm sure they are needed x


----------



## Dallydoll

Hi everyone, is it ok to join?
I had a FET today, so am currently 0dp5dt!
Test day 21st march 
Hope everyone is doing ok and not going too crazy!
Xxx


----------



## Angela.S

Hi Dallydoll!! my OTD is 21st too . was a 5dt , 2 blastocysts put back


----------



## Dallydoll

Hey Angela!   funny how different clinics give different test dates! So you have to wait the full two weeks? I'm a notorious early tester!   I'm going to try and wait till test day though! 
Xx


----------



## Angela.S

yep!! lol. and im gonna wait until then, hold onto the hope a little longer! lol, only 10 days to go xxxx


----------



## Wass

Aggie - people keep saying the same to me (only a couple know), try and relax and not think about it - easier said than done. 

Have had to contact the clinic today, really bad AF like stomach cramps and feeling nauseous, so worried that my journey has come to an end. Have read in the paper today about chances of IVF being successful at 41 (I'm 40) being low. In essence - feeling pretty rubbish!

Sorry, moan over!

Hoping that the Bathurst fairy is good to us all!!


----------



## Dmarie5

Orchidz, moggle and bk2013 huge congratulations on your BFPs. After such roller coasters you must be thrilled. 

Twinkle - I am testing in the morning too. DH in America working so he has a very early wake up call... That is if he gets to sleep.
Having very positive moments followed by moments of panic! Feel like going to bed now and just holding my eyes shut like a four year old waiting for christmas! 
I have so far not tested and have made it past AF day without any sign apart from slight cramping, that I am putting down to the meds ( with my positive head on)

Welcome to new members of the thread.sending lots of luck and baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi all

Just to say my saga is continuing for now, since otd on Saturday I've been tested every day here are my levels:

12
15
21
34

Still don't think it's viable but would like to know what the hell is going on!!!!


----------



## Angela.S

10 sleeps to go until OTD!!!   ( staying strong!! no early testing) PMA!!!!


----------



## orchidz

Congrats  BK and Moggle, and others I have forgotten! 
Went to the DR today, she didn't do a Beta and as I have been bleeding told me to come back in two weeks if i am still getting positives on HPT. How helpful 
My OTD is tomorrow and I am looking forward to ringing the clinic and telling them about the BFP! Heres hoping they all stick


----------



## Hels13

Sending massive good luck hugs to everyone testing tomorrow!!!!!!! Be good to yourselves    Xx


----------



## twinkleNJM

DMarie5 - I feel exactly the same, praying I sleep ok and then tomorrow morning comes round quickly. I am not feeling all that positive because i feel like things have all gone too smoothly and I usually have to fight to achieve what I want (I suppose going through IVF is a big enough fight though isnt it!) I am trying to hold onto the hope though...nearly there now   Pray you get a positive hun xx

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow, lets home its a really positive day xx


----------



## moggle

Congrats bk!! 65 sounds good from what I've been googling over the past few days.  I got a faint line on 25miu test this morning so presume I'm not that much over that level. OTD tomorrow so got the official test to do in 9 hours or so. Not too worried as I felt slightly sick all day today, was knackered so left work at 4.45 and slept for two hours when I got home, and now dropping off now, so my body is certainly doing something in there


----------



## Dmarie5

BFP for me..... OMG.      Did 3 different tests and all were strong positives  oh I wish DH was here to give me cuddles! 
Fingers crossed for twinkle and everyone else testing today.


----------



## twinkleNJM

Yipee DMarie5 - thats wonderful news!! So chuffed for you hun!! xx 

Well I was awake from 1am and couldnt sleep so got up at 3am to test. I am confused and a bit scared, the clinic  one step strip test is definitely positive but its only very faint. I then did two first response quick response tests and they are both strong positives. I think I am pregnant but worried about a chemical but have looked at reviews for these one step tests on amazon and some people say they are rubbish? Anyone used them before?

I am going to buy some clearblue digital tests today are they the best ladies? xx


----------



## Hels13

More bfps!!!!!!!! Whoop!!!! Hoping for the same luck this week  
Congratulations. 

Twinkle - I think clear blue are good - they sell in 2 packs in boots x


----------



## Dmarie5

Sounds like you are pregnant twinkle!!! Yippppeeeee for you too. 

I did first response, clear blue plus and clear blue digital. From what I have read first response are most peoples test of choice. I liked the clear blue digital because I actually spells it out... Pregnant! Planning on doing my other one next week in the hope the 2-3 weeks I got changes into a 3+ weeks as my clinic does not do blood tests and trying to get an appointment at my dr for test is practically impossible!


----------



## Dmarie5

Thanks Hels, I have said from the start march is going to be an amazing month for all of us. Xxxx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Right I am off to buy some clearblue ones this morning, cheers lovely! Still in shock!!!

Thanks Hels - praying you get your positive too xxx


----------



## moggle

Congrats twinkle- a line's a line :-D

I got a bfp too today on OTD, so it's official now. So so happy


----------



## twinkleNJM

Yippee Moggle sooooooo pleased foe you      xx


----------



## bk2013

morning all

congrats to all those with BFP's and big   to those that havent been as successful.

AFM - stopped bleeding last night finally!! hopefully the bleed was just 1 or 2 of the 3 embryos not sticking. still concerned that the my hcg levels are on the low side and my dr's cant book me in for 2nd blood test until next monday. but did another HPT today that DP had bought and this morning again showed a 2nd line - so thats 3 HPTs showing 2nd line and 2 HPT's showing no second line.  so not going to get over excited until 2nd blood test and then 1st scan. but for now we are pregnant and still in shock. DP's face when she came in from work, after receiving the text saying positive, was a picture. 

good luck to everyone

xx


----------



## Dallydoll

Wow, lots of lovely news this morning, congrats to you who got your BFP's
Xxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread! Many congratulations to all those BFPs out there, lovely to see March shaping up so well for so many. Big hugs to all those BFNs, so so hard.

I am currently 4dp5dt and test day is Friday 21st... Doing ok at the moment but have no doubt the usual 2WW hell will kick in soon 😄


----------



## Carter4

Wass - What did your clinic say, have they given you any advice?

Alfie - Your numbers are supposed to roughly double every other day, which yours are, so fx all is well.

Dmarie, twinkle and moggle -     on your   x3. Ps twinkle most ladies swear by first response, but I personally prefer cbd as it is mind blowing actually seeing the word pregnant! First response much more sensitive though.

Yay to the bleeding stopping bk2013, that must be a relief! Pain you can't get your repeat bloods done sooner. I say this more so you can relax a little bit.

Hi to Dallydoll and Kaecy-Lu.

earlp - Can't scroll back, but hope you are surviving the 2ww?

AFM - The mild cramps I was having after ET seem to have worn off. Having had bfp's before (one biochemical and one DD) I know that the next couple of days are important, so despite my best efforts the symptom spotting will be ramping up a level arrrgggghhhh..........lovely to see so many positives on the one thread xxx


----------



## francesmac

Ladies, I know I'm not a regular to the forum but I could really use some help. 
So here's my situation....
today is my OTD, I am 14dp3dt (FET) Before today I did 3 hpts. First two were just normal cheapy tests. 9dp3dt I got a super faint line but it took about 30 mins to appear so but it down to evaporation line. 
12dp3dt I got another faint line, a little darker than before but again took about 30 mins to appear so again thought it was evaporation line.  Yesterday, 13dp3dt I did a clear blue digital and it conclusively said "not pregnant"
This morning I had my blood test, just after getting results. I thought it was just a formality but they said they couldn't say either way. There is something there but the levels are too low to say for sure. (They didn't tell me the number) They will repeat the test and I have to ring back after 3pm and they want me back for repeat bloods on Friday.  
Can anyone shine some light? I don't even know if I should get excited now,  I had my meltdown yesterday and today I was just waiting on the closure that comes from knowing for sure that it hadnt worked. 

Sorry about the long post but this is torture! Huge congrats to all the bfps today. I so hope I can share with your happiness


----------



## smallbutmighty

Hi francesmac, I'm no expert having never had a positive, but it sounds to me like you're just going to have to wait. Any bleeding or sign of AF?

I'm now 13dp3dt and totally fed up. My body has been trying to have a period since Friday (light spotting every day) and on Saturday it did a lot of cramping. Pretty sure the only thing holding it all up there is the progesterone. They don't want me to test 'til Sat which seems ludicrous, not least because they haven't prescribed enough progesterone to even get me that far. I run out on Friday morning at 15dp3dt. I feel like just stopping the pessaries so I can get it over with.


----------



## smallbutmighty

Well I just heard from the clinic and apparently they gave me the wrong date so I can in fact test today. It is a negative. But at least this time round we had something to transfer so there may be hope yet for next time. Can't say I'm relishing yet another couple of months of hospital appointments and injections though.


----------



## Niceanimal

Hello ladies

Please May I join you? I had ET today: one blastocyst, grade 3bb. 

My OTD is March 23. Please can you add me Sharry?

I will catch up with the board and do personals soon.

Hope you are all doing well.

Xx


----------



## Bubble101

bk2013, Sibbnchaz29, orchidz, Dmarie5, Twinkle and everyone else - HUGE HUGE congratulations on your news! Like everyone else who has commented, I can't quite believe how good the front page looks with all the BFPs!

Moldog and SbM - I'm sorry for your news. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. Big hugs…


I've not wanted to tempt fate by writing earlier but I have been quietly testing since Sunday and since then, the positive lines have been getting stronger!! (I've been using First response, Sainsburys own, Clear blue normal and Clear blue Digital!! - if i could have found another brand i think i would have tried that too!) I will never forget the amazing feeling of seeing those blue crosses/2 red lines and 1-2 weeks pregnant!!!! 

I'm really hoping the blood test tomorrow confirms the results and the test 48 hours after shows good results too.

Good luck to everyone waiting!  


Bubble

xxxxx


----------



## francesmac

Sorry to hear your news, smallbutmighty. Though you are slightly early too at 13dp3dt. No bleeding for me yet although have been cramping for 6 or so days now. 

Ive looked into it and it looks like I have one of two possible situations. It's a chemical pregnancy, therefore in theory the blood test on friday should show lower levels of hGC or indeed levels that are higher but not increasing at an appropriate rate. Or it's a late implantation pregnancy, which will mean my hGC levels will at least double by friday. Naturally I'm praying for the latter, however I didn't enjoy reading about the increased risk of miscarriage in late plantation pregnancies!  
I guess, like everyone here, best to just keep taking it one day and one step at a time. 

I am delighted to see the concentration of bfps here for march. But to all the girls not so lucky, let's not give up hope, ladies. For some days, that's all we have.


----------



## Rock1607

Hi ladies 

Well that's my little forever baby on board... Had 1 good quality blast and possibly 2 for the freezer! My OTD is the 21st eeeeekkkk!! 
I'm praying this works... Last shot for us! 

Congrats on all these bfps never seen so many, it's amazing!!!

I'm so sorry for all those who have had bfns I know exactly how you feel, this is our 4thgo now so I'm praying we get our much yearned for BFP xxxxx


----------



## Angela.S

my consultant was right, this 2ww is the hardest part!! im 4dp 5dt, analyzing any little pain or twinge or feeling!! 9 sleeps left until OTD!!!     I will be 13dp 5dt on otd xxxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Sending lots of positive vibes to all you ladies with cramping/ bleeding etc but don't forget, it ain't over til the fat lady sings.. Hang in there.

Sharry, please can you add me to the front page, for 21st (IVF) Seems a popular day!!


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Same dates as me Angela!! I'm also 4dp5dt and testing on 21st!! Had mentioned on another board I'm on this morning that I have 9 sleeps to go!! Lol, what does this process do to us?!!! X


----------



## Rock1607

I had ET today and test the 21st? I wonder why I'm testing early and you ladies have had your embies back 4 days already? Anyone help? Xxxx


----------



## buddy01

Hi all

Can I join this thread please?  I had ICSI and am testing on the 21st. My first round of IVF failed but this one has fared better with 2 embryos being implanted  

Jane


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Rock - how long between your EC & ET?


----------



## Hels13

Hello to latest new joiners and congrats to the new bfps today!!
Wow. More!

I have had a really crap work day which resulted in many private tears. Hormones helping me with that which has been nice. Aaaargh!!!

Few twinges but come and go and sometimes I feel really not pregnant but then others I feel I am.
So many thoughts all in one day! Tiring!!

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## Haydan

Hello ladies!

Had ET today so now officially PUPO! 

Hi *rock1607, niceanimal, buddy01 & Angela.s* - long time no speak! Lol
Hope you're all doing well!

I've found it quite overwhelming having an actual embryo put inside me, it's making me feel actually pregnant, I can now really empathise with couples who get BFNs through IVF; I feel so much more attached than when I did my IUI cycles. 
Definitely booking OTD off from work!

Question re the cyclogest - I forgot to ask at the hospital if I still take 2 today or just the 1 since I had to skip it this morning for ET?

cheers


----------



## Hels13

Haydan, I do one morning and one night. I did that last time too after tfr. Hope that helps.

I know what you mean about this compared to IuI. Weird the attachment you feel and I think cos you see it on the screen too before goes in and have the jelly scan thing going on too (assuming all clinics do the same??) it all seems very real


----------



## Angela.S

Hi *Kaecy-Lu*!! oh wow!!, how many did you transfer? xxx 9 sleeeeeps!!! lol   

Hi Hayden, doing ok, apart from going slightly insane with the 2ww. Im back at work which helps x, Hows you?

Hi to all the other lovely ladies in there 2ww xxxx


----------



## Haydan

Cheers *hels13* but could you clarify on your actual transfer day did you still do 2? My ET wasn't till 5pm, so took my first cyclogest of the day at about 6pm should I take another one at bedtime?

I'm not too bad *angela.s* I've been off work so far this week and think I might stay home tomorrow, I can do some work while getting some rest on the sofa but I'll be going back on Friday so will be keeping myself busy.


----------



## Hels13

Haydan, pretty sure I did the morning and evening but my transfer was around 3pm. X


----------



## Rock1607

Hi kaecy-Lu 

I had a 5dt today? My clinic said that 2 weeks start from when eggs have been collected... I just find it really strange that's all the clinics do things so different you would think everything would be done the same nationwide! 

Re cyclogest - I have to take 2 a day x x x


----------



## Haydan

Oh I was told not to do one before my transfer, hmm... What to do? I think I'll do one at bedtime as well.  

rock1607 - I'm on 2 a day too but just needed clarification specifically for transfer day but ima do another one later I think is best  

Thank you


----------



## Dmarie5

Welcome everyone who have recently had ET and are now officially PUPO. 

Moggle, BK, bubble- congratulations.... It really has been a great day for BFPs.

Sending huge hugs to those of you who have not had such good news. Xx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Hi Angela - just the one as it was grade A blast and had 3 grade Bs for frosties. Bit worries as my previous 4 times I had two back, but makes sense this way (I think!!) how about you? What I wouldn't pay right now for CCTV cameras in my tummy 😄😄

Rock - that is weird.. This is my second clinic, and both made me check 14 days after transfer regardless of dpt. this time I was 5dpt. Yours really does seem like a short time (hardly a 2WW 😜) not that it's a bad thing!! If I were you I'd call and check with your clinic.... Maybe nurse was having an "Off day" 😃  if it is correct, thank your lucky stars you've got a 9DW not a 2WW!!

Haydan not sure ref cyclogest but pretty sure you can't have enough progesterone, it's not harmful and your body just gets rid of any it doesn't need. I still have to take mine on morning of ET as well as evening, so no difference to other days xx


----------



## Hels13

Well it's half 3 in the morning and I needed a wee so I decided to launch into it and test and ...... YES!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot believe it. Am shellshocked. I tested 2 days early so will continue to test til Saturday but am sitting up in bed not knowing what to do.  
Good luck vibes and dust to everyone testing today and tomorrow and my fellow Saturday testers. Let's keep this up xxxx


----------



## Dmarie5

Hooray, I am so happy for you Hels13. Congratulations.... Bet you have looked at the sticks a thousand times already!!!!! Xxx


----------



## buddy01

Great news Hels!!!!   Let's hope it rubs off on the rest of us 

Jane x


----------



## Chiggs83

Hi All

I tested this morning 6dp5dt and it was negative.  I know this is too early to test but just to help my insanity would love to hear some stories of others who have done this but gone on to get a BFP on the OTD.

Here's hoping ......
xx


----------



## Daisychain79

Hi there ladies..

Would you mind if I joined this group? I'm on cycle #2 of 50mg clomid, CD13 so started having bloods today, which will be done everyday until LH surge is detected. Two great follies on each side, so hopefully 2 lovely eggies  

Which means I'm looking at testing around the 28th of March

I am 34 (well, turning 35 tomorrow) so I'm one of the older ones in this group I fear - is there anyone else my age going through this as well?

Good luck to everyone for this month - I just KNOW it's going to be a good one. 

Daisy


----------



## bk2013

hey everyone

just popped back over to see how everyone is getting on.

*daisychain1979* - just to reassure you i am 36 - 37 in under 2 months and we have just had our first IVF tx abroad and got a bfp. i was on this board as i was in 2ww at beginning of march. age is really just a number and yes i know egg reserves and quality can reduce as age increases i think its a bit different through fertility tx than natural conception due to medication etc.
good luck in your journey xx


----------



## Daisychain79

Hey bk2013... CONGRATULATIONS on your bfp!!!! I'm soooo excited for you! 

Thank you for the reassurance - I'm finding this a  lonely/scary experience because I haven't told anyone I'm ttc, so it's awesome to be able to touch base with people my age going through the same thing. I really really hope I get to put some good news up here at the end of the month 

Fingers x'd for everyone! x


----------



## Niceanimal

Wow, so many BFPs on this board! Congrats to you all and big, big hugs to those whose luck wasn't in this time. Next time lucky for you I hope. XXX

*daisychain1979* - I too am 36, nearly 37, and all the fertility doctors tell me I am still young by IVF standards. I have v bad PCOS so was always likely to have problems but some people don't even realise until at least their mid-30s that things are not happening as they should. You still have plenty of time.

Hi *Rock1607* . We were told to test on day 11 to 12, so a week on Sunday. They seemed pretty relaxed about it though. I think 2 weeks from EC is the minimum, which I think would be right for you...?

Hi *Haydan* - I guess you decided by now what to do about the progesterone. I started on two at night and now have to do one in the morning and one at night, so I guess two a day is the rule!

I am only one day into my 2ww and it feels like forever already!


----------



## Rock1607

Hi NICEANIMAL 

How are you feeling? I'm really crampy today, had a bad sleep! 
Yeah well that will be defo 2 weeks from egg collection the 21st, that's the day I go on holiday too. 1 week tomorrow and I will know my fate x x x 

Congrats to more bfps amazing news yipeeeee you have your forever babies xxxxx


----------



## ssltw

Congrats to all of the new BFPs! I can't believe how many there have been this month, the first page of this thread looks amazing.

I'm on CD11 today, so just a few days to go until OTD. I'm starting to get a bit impatient now, I just want to know! I won't be testing early though, as I did that last cycle and the few days until OTD were horrible after seeing that BFN. I've not really had any symptoms, but I've deliberately not been looking for any as I'd convinced myself that I had symptoms last month and was obviously imagining them lol! 
The only thing that I haven't been able to get away from is the amount of vivid dreams I've had this week, I'm not sure if it's just my subconscious playing out but I've had various dreams about doing HPTs, as well as a really realistic dream last night where I was talking to my Dad who passed away a few years ago. Strange! Think this whole 2ww thing really drives you  

I think I'm the only one on the front page with an OTD Sunday, but good luck to any others testing this weekend too!


----------



## Niceanimal

Hiya Rock1607. I had a bad night's sleep too and am having some twinges, which feel like pre-AF twinges and are putting me in a bad mood!

Are you at work today? I mainly work from home so am doing that but every little thing is stressing me out! Going to relax and do my Zita West 2ww CD and hope I feel better.

Good idea to book a holiday! 

Good luck for Sunday ssltw! I have been having some crazy dreams too!

Xx


----------



## Rock1607

Hiya NIce animal

That's exactly what mine feel like af pains I'm praying it doesn't come!  
I actually quit my job so I can fully focus on the Ivf  so I'm lucky in that aspect, I have my 6mth old german shepherd driving me mad and jumping all over me which is not good!  Think a nice morning stroll with the dog is in order! 

Hope your twinges are embi hatching out and getting ready to stick xxxx


----------



## Rock1607

Well ladies the clinic have just called and I have 2 hatching blasts in the freezer yipeeee I'm just praying I won't need them for a while yet x x x x


----------



## Bubble101

SSLTW - Ive also had really vivid dreams through the 2WW! This morning I asked why my DH woke me up in the night to tell me i was too hot. Apparently he hadn't, so i must have dreamt it. Weird! Apparently I've also been whimpering in my sleep! 

HCG blood test done this morning and we should hear back this evening! … more waiting eeeek!!!

Good luck to all the other testers!


Bubble
xxx


----------



## Sunshine pickles

Hi ladies, I'm so cross with myself right now. 

I had my egg collection 13 days ago and 2 x 5day embryos were out back lst Wednesday, so I'm now 8days post transfer. 

When I had my transfer, they couldn't tell which embryos were the strongest as they were still between 4/5 day level and in 'transition phase' which is why they put back 2 instead of 1. 

I've had sore boobs and I've been tired and very grumpy, I know that could just be because of he progesterone, but I've also had some backache for the past 3 days on one side and yesterday I'm sure I had some implantation bleeding which made me feel really nervous, and then really excited. 

So tomorrow (Fri) is my official test date and I went out to buy my tests today. When I got home I just couldn't help myself and I did one there and then. It came out negative. Now I'm worried that I can feel occasional light cramping and wondering what the hell that 'show' was yesterday and I'm so annoyed with myself that I couldn't just wait and I was impulsive and just did it!

Has anyone else done or heard of anybody who tested 1 day early and then went on to have a positive the following morning? 

I feel like I've jinxed myself.  

Any opinions appreciated. I'm sorry I don't know all the acronyms for everything, I've not been on the forum as much as I should have. 

Thank you xx


----------



## Becks1981

Hi ladies

I've been loitering in the background through my 2ww as I became addicted to this website during our first cycle  

We got our very first ever   yesterday and it still hasn't sunk in   

I just wanted to share my symptoms in case it helps anyone else. I never had any symptoms with our previous 2 cycles at all. 

This cycle I had:
2dp5dt - sharp shooting pains for about an hour in the evening - possibly implantation. 
A stitch feeling on my left side which was on and off for days, backache for most of the 2ww. 
8dp5dt upto today (11dp5dt) AF type pains - which feel like she is about to arrive. 

March really seems to be a great month for   and my heart goes out to all the   - don't give up ... Good luck to all testers xx


----------



## Roygbiv

Sunshine it happens ALL the time. 
People even test negative on OTD, for it to later turn out to be positive. 
There are lots of things that affect it. 
And you bought the tests today. And took it when you got home. Which means it wasn't FMU. Most people, at this early stage, do need to use FMU. The hormones can be so low. 
So naughty you for breaking the OTD rule. And double naughty you for breaking the FMU rule. 
Please try to stay optimistic until tomorrow - and beyond. 
You won't know until you know. 
I hope it's good news. 

But honestly the day can make such a difference.


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi Ladies

I have been following this thread all month, but haven't had the courage to write anything, today I am 10dp5dt on our third round of IVF.  I am on gestone IM and today I have started lightly bleeding (brown at moment) I have previously been on Gestone and did not bleed until after I stopped medication.  

Had anyone else experienced this? I fear it is all over for me again.  I have rang the hospital had to leave a message but they haven't got back to me yet.  feeling devastated 

Congrats to all the BFP xx


----------



## orchidz

*laura* try not to worry. Easy said I know. I have been bleeding brown since 6 dp5dt and have been getting increasing strong BFP. I have rang the clinic who didn't seem too worried. And I also went to my DR, she said it's pretty common and ad long as there is no pian, it shouldn't be anything to worry about.

Best of luck with your test day. My clinic allowed testing 11dP5dt. So maybe have a test if your feeling up to it,


----------



## Niceanimal

Glad you found the board Laura_doll2000. Sounds like a scary time but you still have plenty of reason to remain hopeful. Big hugs.  

Becks1981 - thanks so much for sharing. I had ET yesterday and feel exactly like I am getting my AF today so feeling v down. 

You definitely won't have jinxed yourself sunshine pickles.   If what we think could really influence the outcome I'm sure we'd all have our babies by now just through sheer willpower! What will be will be but I really hope you get your BFP. Best of luck for Friday. X

Great news on your frosties Rock1607! I'm afraid I haven't been quite so lucky as none of ours were good enough to freeze. Am gutted as I now feel like it's all on this cycle and that my eggs can't be that good if out of 30 eggs across two cycles I've only ended up with one emby. I really hope it's a goodie but the AF pains are getting worse so really not feeling hopeful today. (I totally get why you would give up work to focus on this. My employer has been great but I still wish I didn't have to think about it.) 

Tough day today. Big hugs to everyone going through this too. Xxx


----------



## Rock1607

Hi niceanimal

I'm so sorry that none of your embies made it to freeze... I can totally understand your frustration  this happened to me on my last cycle .  Have they ever mentioned your egg quality?  I really hope your embie is a good one too I'm sure it's gonna get all cosy and stick in for the long haul. Easier said then done I know but please try and stay positive.  I am also experiencing AF pains that are very uncomfortable. And making me think this is not happening for me.  Keep feeling sick also. 

Please keep in touch I'm here to talk to anytime, sending you a massive hug   And   For you xxxxx

Good luck to everyone else also X


----------



## Niceanimal

Thank so much Rock1607  I ought to have decent eggs as my AMH is super high and my FSH is fine but we do seem to be struggling to get some good ones. More than anything, they just seem to be very slow. Slow to respond to the drugs, and then slow to grow once retrieved. I guess we will have more tests if we end up going private (last NHS cycle this time). 

Sorry to hear you are having cramps too. Our poor bodies!

 and   for you. I feel very positive for you so maybe if we are struggling to feel positive for ourselves today we can feel positive for each other!

As you can tell, I am not getting much work done today, what with the forums, Googling symptoms and crying! Am going to buck up and concentrate now...


----------



## Haydan

> and for you. I feel very positive for you so maybe if we are struggling to feel positive for ourselves today we can feel positive for each other!


Love that


----------



## francesmac

*sunshine pickles* not sure if you saw my post from yesterday. It may have just slipped under the radar for it didnt get much acknowledgement 
Yesterday was my OTD. 14dp3dt. The day before I did a clear blue digital and got a bfn but the blood tests came back as a weak positive. I have to go back Friday for more bloods but is the worst turmoil I've had since all this started. It may still be good news but I'm trying to remain realistic. But it is possible to get a negative the day before otd and go on to get a possitive. The worst part about that unfortunately is waiting to hear whether it is a chemical preg or a late implantation. I wish you the very best of luck for tomorrow. Chin up what ever the outcome


----------



## Rock1607

Hi  niceanimal 

We certainly will stay positive for each other and all the other ladies going through the same!  We are totally in the same boat this is our last NHS cycle too! Although I am lucky to have 2 blasts in the freezer. I have a good feeling about you and your embie! Xxxx 
Absolutely our bodies have been through so much lately., plus the pessaries give a lot of symptoms of AF . 

Hope your doing well Hayden? How are you feeling? Xxx


Francesmac 

I'm keeping everything crossed that's it's just a late implanted and you get your positive result. Xxxxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Big congrats on your BFP Hels13, fab news! Can't believe how brave (naughty?!😜)  so many of you are to test early! On that it'd, Chiggs83, try not tomlose heart6dpt is really early to test and just cos others have got a BFP this early doesn't mean yoursis a true BFN. Just hang on in there til proper OTD day.

Daisychain, don't think you're one of oldest here... I'm 40!! Have been trying to conceive after secondary infertility since I was 34. Like BK2013 says, age is just a number particularly where IVF is concerned. You'll get lots of support from lovely ladies on FF, have met some lovely ladies on here over the years and they've supported me through some tough times. We all knownwhatbyoure going through.

Rock - sorry to hear of cramps, but possibly down to ET still? Where are you going on hols? That's something to look forward to and focus the mind on!! I also quit my last job to focus on last cycle, but now have another and boss has known of treatment from start which makes a world of difference.

SSLTW - I had vivid dreams on some of previous cycles. Read your post earlier, then had a sleep as DD been poorly with asthma so was awake most of night. Anyway had a nap this avo having just read your post and had a really vivid dream too 😄😄 I also work from home, which is a dream in this 2WW.

Bubble101, ahhhh, whimpering in your sleep like a little puppy 🐶 crazy what this treatment does to us eh?!

Sunshine pickles, I can't help I'm afraid as not read about women testing one day with BfN and then testing day later with BfP! But I will say try not to worry, you can't change it and no point beating yourself up. The outcome wouldn't have been any different if you hadn't tested, it's just hard now cos you're worrying. Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow xx

Necks 1981, welcome, and big congrats on your BFP.

Roygbiv, what's FMU?!! Also what is OH? Know DH is darling husband, but what's OH?!!

Laura_doll, try not to worry, think bleeding, particularly brown (which is old look) is quite common, sometimes into early pregnancy.

Orchids, congrats on your BFP, have you had your OTD?

Nice animal, hope you're ok, and managed to stop using Dr Google and are no longer sad. Such a tough time for us all, and we are struggle at different points and for different reasons.

Sunshine pickles, sending you lotsnofmpositive vibes and hope you get good news at bloods tomorrow.

AFM, is is also our last cycle after self funding all 5. Luckily we have three grade B blasts in freezer from Saturdays ET, but definitely feeling the pressure of this 2WW knowing that we are close to the end of out long IF journey. Keeping everything crossed it ends well.

Love to all 😘


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Such bad grammar, sorry ladies, blame iPad!!


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Thanks Orchidz and Kaecy-Lu, 
Hospital called I have to go for blood tests tomorrow, took a HPT and its a BFN. So not looking too hopeful xx


----------



## Angela.S

Kaecy-lu. We have transfered 2. 1 very good 1 average. 
As for any symptoms. Ive had constant back ache. A stitch type feeling. And the odd cramp at lower abdomen!. Very tired too. Went back to work tuesday ( light duties only)


----------



## Hels13

Hi daisy chain, I am 41, 42 next month!!! So a right old one ha ha! 
Had a bizarre day today.
We need to remember we are all so different and so there is no way we have any control or knowledge of what's going on in there! Frustrating I know but that's life. Even if we were doing this naturally, we still wouldn't have any control etc. I think because we know so much more upfront I.e. At collection and transfer, we then continue to think we should know exactly what's going on. It's rubbbeeeeessssh!!  

I love the comments on being positive for each other. I didn't use this forum on my last cycle but this time I have and it's been a huge help to feel less isolated. I would recommend chatting, it's good for us, no mater what we say or - like me - how much we ramble on lol xx


----------



## Niceanimal

Good point *Hels13*! I shall defo be recommending FFs to my friend just about to start IVF. 

That is true *Kaecy-Lu*. I have stopped feeling sorry for myself now as I know I am lucky even to have an emby on board. Trying to be Zen about it all!

It could well be the pessaries *Rock1607*. Had a bit of an upset tummy this afternoon but now feel much better so maybe it is just the Cyclogest! Thanks for your support today.

 to *Haydan*. Sending positive thoughts your way!

Signing off now to try to have an IVF-free evening. Thinking of you all though. XXX


----------



## Hayley77

Hi please add me had 2 day transfer 07/03/14


----------



## Haydan

re those acronyms im gonna take a guess:
FMU - first morning urine
OH - other half


Hi *Hayley77* hope your doing on in the 2ww - nearly half way now! i also had a 2dt transfer yesterday - wishing you all the best 

Enjoy your evening *niceanimal* 

ah *hels13* if only we did have some control. i agree on how much this site helps - i take breaks inbetween cycles but during treatment it really helps to keep me sane! 

*Kaecy-Lu* i dont know if i would be strong enough to do 5 cycles - your amazing - really hope it works for you this time  
and dont blame your ipad lol 

thinking of you *Laura_doll2000*  stay positive 

hey *rock1607* im not feeling too bad - just trying to rest mainly but no major symptons except when i take the cyclogest so not much to report  congrats on your 2 blasts in the freezer - hopefully you wont need them 

Hi *angela.s* hope youre feeling a bit better 

*Francesmac* hope you get some better news - thinking of you 

right DH is telling me to get ready - gotta go to MIL's - yay! not 
positive throughts to you all


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hello Ladies, May I join you please?

Could I say congratulations to the all the BFP's it is so wonderful to see such a positive month. I hope it carries on throughout the rest of March.   and  to each of you. xxxx

to the ladies who didn't get the result they wanted, please take time to grieve and come to terms with it and then get back on the ivf saddle and try again....we are strong and brave and powerful...we can do this.    and power coming to each of you.

I have been reading your thread for weeks but have only just had my DFET today..  I am now officially pupo and wishing the 2ww was already over...lol

  and   to all

Paula xx


----------



## Holly84

Wowzers, march is looking fab, full of BFPs.. But I hope the BFNs are doing ok? Sending loads of hugs your way xxx

OTD tomorrow, eeekkk. Although I must confess I've been really naughty and been testing since Monday. Tuesday showed my first of many BFPs.

I honestly would not recommend POAS early! It's felt like even more of a rollercoaster, questioning every line. Is it a chemical? Etc.. Not a fun game.

Still nervous for tomorrow 
Lots of love and hang in there you ladies in waiting xxxx


----------



## buddy01

Hi all

I am 6 days past embryo transfer now and really looking forward to the 21st when I can test!  Is it best to test morning or evening?  Was thinking of the evening really as a bit of a rush in the mornings as I leave for my train at 7am.  

Lovely to read how you are all getting on.  I am really enjoying this thread and website 

Jane x


----------



## orchidz

*Buddy * most tests will say to test with your first morning urine, but it that is not possible or desirable for you, you could pee into a cup and leave it till you are feeling ready to test. Best of luck.


----------



## Sunshine pickles

Thank you so much ladies, feeling better now, I was silly to be so impulsive. Hanging tight until tomorrow morning. I'm SO sure I had implantation bleeding yesterday so if that were the case, surely my Hcg levels would still be really low anyway. Possibly even tomorrow when I'm supposed to test?! (I see yet more confusion on the horizon)...

Oh all this is so confusing and sends us crazy!

I wish each and every single one of you all the luck & love in the world and wish for BFP 's for everyone. This stuff is so hard. Wishing now that I had written more on here to you all before now and got to know everyone a little better!  

Lots of love xxx


----------



## bk2013

hey all

*sunshine pickles* just been reading back and seen that you tested early and didnt get the result you wanted on the POAS. just to let you know i test 1,2 and 3 days early and each time got a BFN. and then i went for beta blood test on monday (OTD) and when rang for results on Tuesday and they said its positive i very nearly passed out. Since then i have done 2 more POAS and got positive readings.
so there is hope.
wishing you all the luck in the world.
x


----------



## Sunshine pickles

FrancesMac thanks for your message. I've not heard of a chemical pregnancy before but have just looked it up. Yet another thing to add uncertainty to this process. I will be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow that your bloods come back with a good result for you. 

Big day for us both!  

I wish I could have a blood test instead of peeing on a stick. I hate those sticks! They never have enough lines on them!  

Thank you. BK2013 that does sound reassuring. My clinic have never mentioned having a blood test, they just told me to take a test and ring them with the results... Do other clinics mostly do your bloods then? I think I would prefer that! There's no questioning everything then and seeing imaginary lines on sticks!


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Haha, Hayden, feel your pain - as if the 2WW isn't bad enough, adding in a dose of MIL would finish me off!! Hope it's ok. Am typing this on phone in the hope I can prove I am not totally illiterate as my last post seemed!! Despite head being so frazzled I couldn't even work out the acronyms... Makes sense what you say... So ad I make use of my degree education all those years ago 😝

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Laura Doll and hoping for good news for you. Hope tonight's not too long a night for you.

Angela, wow, two on board.. So exciting. Hope it's not been too bad being back at work. I feel very lucky to work from home most days. Yesterday even got back into my fleecey onesie after school run!! Good job I don't have to do conference calls 😜

Hels - so very true reference remembering we are all different. What could be a bad sign for some is a good sign for others. So hard because we so desperately want reassurance for anywhere we can get it but in reality, all the symptoms are general symptoms of the progynova and cyclogest as these are just mirroring the normal pregnancy hormones which on a natural PG our bodies produce naturally. I am very very lucky to have conceived a DD naturally and you would not believe what I had been up to in the month leading up to conception, on honeymoon in Mexico!!! Drinking cocktails by the pool in the morning... Smoking, loads of caffeine, are what I liked, loads of late nights etc! Now, I'm
not suggesting anything here but, getting pg that time was a lot more fun than this time 😄😄
Have a nice evening off it all nice  animal!

Welcome Hayley & Baby meerkat, hope you're doing ok

Holly, very best of luck for tomorrow, although sounds positive (Scuse the pun) as you've been testing all week! 👮 god it must have been a long week for you, but of worth it got those lovely BFPs

Just wondering.. Have any of you had baths since transfer? My clinic didn't mention it either way but I've not had one since transfer and soooo missing it! Showers just aren't the same! 

Sunshine pickles it's never too late to get support and friendships you need on these boards. Everyone is so lovely and we all know what you're going through. Hang on in there not long to go now.  I have had two clinics and both don't do blood tests but make you POAS and call them

BK2013. - love your story, how amazing. Must be very comforting for  sunshine pickles to read your experience


----------



## Holly84

Kaecy- thank you! I really thought I'd wait! Tut-tut me!

Totally with you on the bath thing! I loooove my baths. My clinic said no! But for how long I dunnnooo! At least it's not December and freezing!

Good luck everyone, sending sticky vibes xxxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Oh wow Holly, your clinic actually said no? Thanks for that... Was just about to run one. Off to the shower I go then!! 😢


----------



## Angela.S

Hi ladies, i was told to not bath for 7 days after transfer, I cant wait to have a bath!!!!

Feeling quite upbeat and positive today, sending you all a hug and Positive energy!!! ....8 more sleeps!!!!!


----------



## Miracle14

Hello all,

OTD 22 nd March. 
Sharry can u add me please.

Hope everybody is coping well with this dreadful 2ww 

I just fell down from my chair today at office,( had my blasto transfer sterday). I am so worried that it affected the implantation of that little now. Only time can tell  

Cant stop thinking about it. 

Xxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Miracle, try not to worry sure all will be fine. I fell down the stairs carrying the Dyson when I was about 10 weeks pregnant, all was fine. We worry so much about everything, but just think what most ladies must go through without even knowing their PG on a natural conception xx


----------



## Miracle14

Hi kaecy-lu

Thank you for reaasurances. I think very kind word makes us feel better .

All the very best to u

Xxx


----------



## francesmac

Thanks ladies, fingers crossed for all of us with big days tomorrow!

Sunshine pickles, I've heard that a few clinics don't do blood tests, but I don't understand why. But they all have their reasons and I'm sure they all get results. I'm over in Germany so although I have to cope with the different language but they do seem to be very efficient! 

Miracle,  I'm sure you're sick with worry after your fall but I'm sure there is nothing to worry about. Ive read that implantation  normally takes place between the 2nd and 5th day pt. 

I can sympathise with you bath lovers. God I miss them too. Hard to resist the temptation of hot showers too!
Right off to bed now, early start with heading to the clinic yet again!


----------



## H-cat

Goodness, what a busy day!

New results, new names, great things happening and lots of support    

Hels, you sneak!  I've been feeling naughty because I bought a test this week and tucked it in my drawer for Saturday morning...wish I was braver...but want to wait til DH and I aren't rushing to work.

No time to name-check everyone, but hoping the March trend continues


----------



## butterflies4ever

Good morning all,

*Wowzers!!* the March list is growing by the day Sharry 

So today is infact my otd & still showing a strong 2nd line on FR 
I have an Ivig drip arranged for this afternoon, we decided not to bother with bloods & just go with the flow.
Now the wait till 1st scan   hoping this one is here to stay 

Good luck to all those about to test 

Electra x


----------



## Hels13

Sorry H-cat!!! I had a day off yesterday and I woke up in the middle of the night and didn't even think twice- I was testing! Tested twice since - still same. Nice strong lines  
Wishing you lots luck for tmrw morning xx   

Nice one butterflies!!!! Whoop!!!!

Hi miracle, I hope you're feeling better after a nights sleep. I echo what the others have said. I have tried to listen to my body so if twinges or anything in 2ww then I rest, lie down if poss just to chill out. Weekend coming up so hopefully you can do some chilling out and take care.

Have a fab day everyone xx


----------



## Holly84

Morning, although the lines on my tests have been quite faint. Clearblue digital is reading 2-3 weeks. So OTD is a bfp
Good luck everyone, wishing your dreams come true
Xxxx


----------



## Miracle14

Hello Francesmac,Hels13

Thank you for your support. Its feels so much better..M nt sore anywhere,it was that jerk i felt wen i fell down,but stil put my hand down by bottom.congrats to both of u...wat a joy!!! 

Did u ladies experience any symptoms in these 2ww.? I know we cant trust any symptoms after IvF, but just curious , lol..... 

Hi kate: 

How r u doing? Yes we are testing nearly the same day next week.I have vowed myself tht i will nt test before the OTD.I think cramps after ec and those procedures still bury deep down,and flare up at times here n there.I am not that worried abt cramps, cos my right ovary is still a bit sore n crampy at times.
The lady who does acupuncture recommended pineapple (2 slices) each day.But I am happy abt it,cos i love them...LoL. 
I havent experienced any symtoms yet... 

Sending u loads of good wishes..

All the best to all the other ladies out thr xx


----------



## butterflies4ever

*Congratulations* Holly on your     
 2-3wks may indicate twins this early 

Hels nice one       

Miracle take a look at this link :- http://withgreatexpectation.com/infertility/three-days-post-transfer-plus-whats-the-deal-with-pineapple/

right on the school run!!!

Electra x

/links


----------



## esrj199

Morning girls 

Congrats on all the bfps!

I've tested this morning 9dp5dt and it's a BFN. This is the day my clinic told me to test and that if it was negative to test again on Sunday. I now wish I has just waited until Sunday, although I think I know the answer now. Is 9dp quite an early test date?

Xx


----------



## Daisychain79

Hello again ladies..

Hels13, Kaecy-Lu, thanks so much for the encouragement.. It really does help to know there are people out there who understand what we are going through  And Hels13 - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Such fab news!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months x

Just waiting on today's blood results, but my LH was high yesterday, and I had bad O'v cramping last night so i reckon that tomorrow is 1dpo. The 2ww seems ENDLESS! How do you all manage to keep busy? I swear I'm turning into a board reading, chart stalking freak  

Now, TMI, I know but I have a question.. We BD'd tues, weds and last night - will again tonight and tomorrow. I'm freaked out that perhaps should have waited more than 24h btwn BD's but i couldn't bare the though of wasting an opportunity - if i don't get my bfp this month, I'll have to have that to once every 48h. Does anyone have any thoughts on that?

Thanks again, and love to all x


----------



## Miracle14

Hello butterfliesforever,

Thanks a lot for ur support.
That article really helped me to eeease a bit.

How u getting on?
All the best 

Xxx


----------



## Silver06

Hi ladies can I be added to the board please, IVF OTD 26/3/14 

Thanks xxx


----------



## sharonandmeg

Hi ladies.  
Im new. Been trying natuarally for 6 months (after loss of our son)  im in the 2ww, and will be testing on 20th. Wish me luck xx


----------



## anna156

Good luck Sharonandmeg and all other recent PUPO ladies xx


----------



## Bethlehem

Hi Sharry, you can take me off the list please. I have had nothing but bleeding all month without even ovulating so it will be probably April or May before I am on the TWW. Its such a pity as this has been a great thread, I would have loved to join in! I started Eltroxin so I think this messed up my hormones and that is causing all the bleeding?

I am SO delighted I am starting fertility treatment soon, this uncertainty is no fun at all haha.
Best wishes to everyone else on the thread and everyone testing.


----------



## Angela.S

Hi ladies!!! im currently 6dp 5dt!

symptom check: still continuous back ache, and now getting a stitch feeling.  xxxx

7 MORE SLEEPS UNTIL OTD (blood test at hospital)!!!!!!!

how are my OTD 21st of march ladies doing any symptoms to compare? xxxx

congrats to the ladies with BFP!!!!


----------



## andrea75

Hi can I join?  Never posted in here before

I'm currently 7dp2dt

Test date of 22nd march Xx


----------



## Angela.S

what happens after embry0 3 and 5 day transfer

check out this link xxx

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------



## aggie123

girls

Angela - v good link. Happy you're well. I can't compare symptoms as I don't have any... feeling a bit down as by now I should feel something shouldn't I? not even a twinge. Same as you I'm 6dp 5dt and can't wait until OTD next Wed  . Hoping no news is good news ?!  

Hi to all other 2wws, hope you are not going insane like me. Lots of sticky dust to us all


----------



## francesmac

Ahhhh I feel like I am actually losing my mind! Went for second bloods today wnd while I was there I finally found out that my hcg on Wednesday (14dp3dt) was only 26. So today is 16dp3dt and the level is only 46. Hardly the increase I've been hoping for and still too low for the clinic to be happy to give me my bfp. I'm thinking it's not looking good but the clinic have given me yet a new drug to take (posting the script out to me today so haven't a clue what it is), they have increased my progesterone to 8 pessaries a day wnd I have to go back to clinic for more bloods on Tuesday. 

Has anyone ever heard of q similar situation that ended well? Would you guys feel hopeful in the same situation? I don't know how to be feeling. And to make matters worse it's St . Patrick's day weekend so I'll be surrounded by happy boozers for the next few days  

welcome newbies and well done to all the bfps


----------



## Niceanimal

I really feel for you francesmac. The uncertainty of this process is unbearable enough when things go to 'plan'. But I would remain hopeful. Something is happening! I have been slow all the way through the process - slow to get AF, slow to respond to stimms, eggs slow to develop. Maybe things are just a bit slow for you too? I really wish you all the best.


----------



## francesmac

Thanks niceanimal. You're right about that. I'm starting to think it would've been a lot easier to havejust got a bfn on Wednesday than this torture. But of course I'll be eating those words if it all works out! 
Just off the phone to my mum, she been great, It's so hard being so far away from her and my family. She told me if I agree to take things easy, then she will agree to take over the hoping and praying for me, so sweet. I might be in my 30s but I will always feel better after talking to my mum


----------



## Rock1607

Hi ladies

How are you all feeling today? I'm feeling have a weird sensation in my tummy almost like trapped wind! Also terrible AF pains pains still, I'm just hoping this is the pessaries. 

Francesmac - I have  everything crossed that your numbers  keep growing, something is defo going in there! Keep strong and positive! I know how hard this is it happened to me on our first cycle! Xx


----------



## Sunshine007

Angela S - I had the same feeling the other Day. Felt I had a stitch, it was a weird sensation I am currently 2dt 7dp. Test on the 19th

I hate this 2ww. However good things come to those that wait. Hope so anyway. 

Here's baby dust to us all xxxxx


----------



## Sunshine pickles

Hi ladies, a massive congratulations to all of you who have had BFP's this morning, so so pleased for you all. 
Also for those who are still walking their journey, I have everything crossed, stay positive. I really hope and pray it works out for you. 

I'm really sorry I'm not great at name checking everyone, just please be assured that I really appreciated the kindness and reassurance you ladies showed to me yesterday when I was stressing out. Even though you didn't know me, you showed such compassion and I am so grateful. 

Unfortunately my journey ended this morning. I got a BFN and went to the clinic for a blood test to make sure and was confirmed negative. Have to wait 3 months now before the next attempt. I guess that gives me some time to grieve, get drunk a couple of times, sort myself out and go into the next cycle with my head held high. I'll def come on here more next time, and get to know everybody properly. 

Thanks again girlies. All the luck and love in the world to all of you xxx


----------



## Sunshine007

Sunshine pickles - so sorry to hear about your bad news. 
Stay strong and enjoy the wine.


----------



## butterflies4ever

francesmac said:


> Ahhhh I feel like I am actually losing my mind! Went for second bloods today wnd while I was there I finally found out that my hcg on Wednesday (14dp3dt) was only 26. So today is 16dp3dt and the level is only 46. Hardly the increase I've been hoping for and still too low for the clinic to be happy to give me my bfp. I'm thinking it's not looking good but the clinic have given me yet a new drug to take (posting the script out to me today so haven't a clue what it is), they have increased my progesterone to 8 pessaries a day wnd I have to go back to clinic for more bloods on Tuesday.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of q similar situation that ended well? Would you guys feel hopeful in the same situation? I don't know how to be feeling. And to make matters worse it's St . Patrick's day weekend so I'll be surrounded by happy boozers for the next few days
> 
> welcome newbies and well done to all the bfps


Anything from * 9.5-750 at 4wks* is classed as a positive.
As long as your no's double within *48-72 hrs* which so far they are your still in the race.
It's not the actual no but the fact that they increase accordingly that matters....

Hang on in there, your not out of the race yet!!

  

Electra x x


----------



## Sunshine007

Feeling very emotional today. Think I need to
cry to get it out of my system.


----------



## andrea75

I do find it strange how all clinics vary their test dates!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

sunshine007 I am a bag of tears...the silliest little thing and I'm off.  I'm laughing like a hyena one min then crying like a baby the next...I think its the best thing to do, just let them out...   I ohpe you feel better soon xx


----------



## earlp78

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing ok. 

Today I'm 11dp3dt and pretty sure AF is due to arrive any time now! Having dark brown blood when I go to the loo.. OTD is Monday, but I don't think we'll get there... Which is same story as our last cycle... Feeling very deflated.  This process is so very cruel....


----------



## Niceanimal

Hello ladies; hope you are all hanging in there!

I know how you feel *Sunshine007*. I had a day like that yesterday. Let it all out! You will feel much better for it. Crying is not the same as negative thinking and it is much better out than in. Big hugs.

I'm so sorry it is a BFN for you *Sunshine Pickles.* Negative tests are always heartbreaking. You seem to have such a great attitude though and I am sure you will get lots of support from your FFs next time round! This is my second IVF and I am using FFs more this time as it really helps. IVF can be so isolating as only those going through it really understand what it's like. All the very best of luck in your journey to motherhood. 

Hello *Rock1607*! AF-style cramps all day for me too; lots of ovarian twinges. Is worrying but am being a bit more Zen than yesterday. Not positive exactly but managing to think of other things at least! I hope your doggie is looking after you! I have a cat and they are not so good when you are upset!

Glad to hear you are getting support from your mummy *francesmac*. We are never too old for that! My mum is lovely but not great with the IVF. Like a lot of people, she doesn't really know what to say when the news is bad - or even when it's good!

Hi *aggie123*. If all the reading I have done tells me anything, it is that any symptom can be a sign of a BFN or a BFP and no symptoms is as good or as bad as loads of symptoms! Loads of women don't know they are preggers for weeks or even months so I imagine it is perfectly possible to have no symptoms and get a BFP. Wishing you lots of luck.

Oh *earl78*, so sorry to hear that. Do hang in there until OTD. It is a cruel process indeed. Will be praying for you to the baby fairy.  Big hugs.

How you doing today *Miracle14*? No more chair incidents I hope?  X

AFM, more positive today. Lots of AF-type camps and ovary twinges but accepting that all I can do is wait. Hoping for a mini break at the weekend, maybe to the seaside (although might be too many children around!). Hope you all have a lovely relaxing time - and best of luck to those with OTDs! XXX


----------



## Hels13

Hi miracle
My over riding thing was tiredness - still is!! I don't remember this so much on my last cycle.  Other than that it's been twinges, aching tum, sore nipples and general period feelings.  Oh and horrific bloated ness and (tmi) windy pops!!
Who knows what's baby related and what's drug and hormone related - I am using the cyclogest and patches and need to do this until 12 weeks.

I think we all have familiar feelings but in different quantities and different times.  There's just no predictor as or what it all means.

I just listened to my body - if tired, I slow down, rest if I can and lie down and be horizontal when can.  Wish I hadn't got rid of my massive sofa now lol.

Hope that helps x


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Hi Ladies
So sorry to hear your news Sunshine picked, but agree you have an amazingly positive attitude and it's great to see that you can (despite clearly allowing yourself to grieve) keep it in perspective.

It's devastating to get BFNs, and for those of us that have been really unlucky to get a BFP then have a MC, that's horrific. But we have to try and keep things in perspective. We still have our loved ones and friends, jobs, food on table and roofs over our heads. It's devastating but we do and can deal with it and love to fight another day (or another cycle!!) sending you lots of love.

Big hugs to anyone else that's had bad news or going through worries.

Aggie, I totally agree with nice animal. Don't worry about lack if symptoms. Symptoms don't necessarily mean anything positive. In fact I had less symptoms on my 2 positive cycles than on my negatives. We really have to remember too that most of the symptoms are caused by the pessaries and progynova, those are the hormones that make those symptoms.

I know it's hard particularly when people post lots of symptoms that you don't have, but everyone is different. I wouldn't have known I was pregnant at all with my DD had it not been for a rapidly expanding tummy and her movements when they started. Now she's a happy, healthy 7 year old!!

So tired tonight, so sorry no time for personals but hope everyone is well and lots of luck for anyone testing tomorrow xx

Daisy chain, just read back and saw your post asking for thoughts this am... Thing is I have no idea what you are asking!! Sorry, maybe being totally blonde, but what's BD??!!!


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Just re-read is it bed down?!! If so, when I was taking Clomid, which I did for 8 months I did both... Some months at it like rabbits and other times staggered, day 10, 12, 14 ,15.

Tried everything... I wouldn't worry, it is a numbers game x


----------



## bk2013

*earlp78* just to try and keep things positive for you.
my OTD was monday 10.3 and af was due anytime from 7-11 march and i had AF cramps and headache from 7 march and on 8 march started with brown when wiping and then gradually increased to more red over the weekend.
had done 2 HPTs and both were negative and then had blood test on monday expecting results on tuesday to be negative but it was positive - and since then done 2 more HPTs which has had a faint second line on each.
so as far as we are concerned we have a BFP when expecting a BFN.
so there is hope - wishing you all the luck in the world x


----------



## Hels13

Hi h-cat and mrs Hopkins, how you feeling?xx

Bk 2013 - strange times eh? Just goes to show even in early stages of pregnancy, our bodies are still very different. I like we are all different but when we're trying to love and support each other through these journeys we are on then it's a little frustrating that there isn't a norm!
Congratulations!! Look after yourself 100%!
X


----------



## Miracle14

Hello niceanimal,

My big   n   with u... Just hang on ! My best wishes are in their way.
Hope everything works for u.
I am pretty ok today. Just an easy life for me. Counting on every single day !
Tc... Xxx

Hello Hels13

I am tired tooo n massively bloated.Can button any of my trousers or jeans .
I have been sleeping tooo much. U r true, v have to just listen to our body n go according to its flow. I am using Progesterone pessary(cronine gel) every night.
Hope everything turns right.xxx

Hello earlp, sunshine
Big hugs to you guys..hope u guys get better soon... 

Xxx


----------



## buddy01

Hi all

I am 7 days post embryo transfer now.  Last night and this morning had some shooting type pains low down which could be a positive sign perhaps. Has anyone else had this?  They seemed to have stopped now.

Testing one week today. Good luck to all especially those testing in the next few days!

Jane xx


----------



## earlp78

Game over! Full on AF now, with horrendous tummy cramps...

This process is just a huge gamble, 50/50, red or black.... Such a cruel cruel process...  Stay strong ladies and I hope you all get your BFPs very soon...

I'm pretty sure this is the end of our IVF journey ~ I'm looking forward to getting my life back and not constantly thinking of Ovulation, stims, injections, internal scans etc etc. here's to some normality!!!!

Sending lots of luck to you all x


----------



## Hels13

So sorry earlp - will you still test on otd to make sure? I think it's worth it. You might feel different though. Please look after yourself x


----------



## Carter4

Have been following this thread, and popping on here and there, but just wanted to say so sorry earlp. 

Well I am 4dp3dt, and on my successful cycle, this was the day when my lower half was really achey, but no such luck this time. Next few days will be interesting, but in the here and now I am pretty sure we are heading for disappointment. Arrrrggghhhhh but then again who knows??!!


----------



## H-cat

Good Morning Ladies!

today is my OTD...




I bought a cheapy test, and was prepared for otherwise, but looks like March is blooming all over! 

Thank you everyone for the support 

*Hels* I totally understand the desire to test early, but I'm really glad I waited, because it was a relaxed morning and very emotional and I'm savouring it so much more.
*MrsH* are you with us?

I'll keep an eye here to root on the rest of you. 

Anyone remind me...there's a scans/test forum/thread?
(and can you tell I discovered the 'more smileys' this morning )


----------



## Angela.S

congrats *H-Cat*!!!! how many dpt? xxxxx


----------



## Holly84

Woohoooooo
     
I love reading this good news


----------



## H-cat

And to those of you with less desirable results (sorry, earlp, you aren't on the 1st page, so I missed you until I read back)

  

Hi *Angela*, 15dp3dt
and *Kaecy-Lu*, how about "baby dance"?
*Holly84*, love the dancing bananas


----------



## Jess81

H-cat here is the waiting for early scans thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=316697.0 xx


----------



## angel_sara

I'm on my 15dpt 2dt my OTD is on Monday. Its is going to be very long two days  . Really worried about the result. This is my 1st ivf. TTc from last 4 years.


----------



## Angela.S

good luck *Angel-sara*!!  hope you get a BFP!!! xxxxx


----------



## Hels13

Fantastic h-cat! Am going to join that other thread too so thanks Jess.
X


----------



## Lady Lily

Hi all

Please can I join you? I had 2 5 day blasts transferred on Thursday and have blood test on Monday 24th although I can do a home test on the Sunday

Feeling ok although panty watch is a little excessive. Even my man is checking every time I leave the loo.

My first ivf using donor eggs .

Lily


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Huge congrats H-cat. Fab news, you must be over the moon!! Yes, baby dance seems so much more appropriate than bed down lol lol lol! But guess I had the jist right!!

Hoping anyone else testing this weekend has good news.

I'm now 8dp 5dt, little symptoms to speak of other than the odd abdo twinge here and there. Have an odd sense of calm but that's probably more to do with my nightmare cycle!! I started down reg on 5th Jan, took 6 weeks as although hormones low, lining wouldn't thin. When you factor in 6 hour round trip to clinic, the uncertainty and weekly scans was a nightmare!! So keeping everything crossed that it was all worth it!!

Happy weekend everyone 😘


----------



## ssltw

One more day til test day! Unfortunately I'm starting to feel like AF might be on her way, but hopefully I'm just overthinking it. 

Congrats to the new BFPs this morning


----------



## RSL

Hi,

Can I join you all?

Am having ET tomorrow - have 3 x day 2 embs at mo, so see how they go till Sun morning. My OTD will be end of March, so hope this is right thread!

Best wishes,
RSL


----------



## Lady L

Hi everyone,

I'm in the 2ww, could i get added to the list please? ivf otd 27/3/14 

I had my FET wednesday past. So 4dpt!

I'm hanging in there, had a  few cramps, sometimes on left/right. 

lovely to hear all the positive "bfp"

It's the 3rd time for us, just praying and hoping 

thank you and good luck to everyone

xx


----------



## Haydan

Hey ladies, having a bit of a bad day today, just finding it hard to be positive. The pessaries are really starting to get me down as I just keep feeling crappy with the side effects. Also was trying to find the development stages for a 2dt but only 3dt and 5dt are coming up which is making me feel even worse; like there's no point in writing info for a 2dt because it doesn't work  
Sorry for the pity party just needed to get it off my chest!

I'm also paranoid that I've screwed up; I put the electric blanket on this morning after DH got out of bed as it was really cold, it was on the lowest setting so only kept the bed warm not hot but when I got up I suddenly remembered about hot baths and water bottles and wondered if I've just done the same thing I'm really scared I've messed it all up for us


----------



## Rock1607

Good morning ladies

How are we all today? I've got severe cramps I'm almost positive it's AF on her way!! Really starting to panic now and feel really down today. Sorry to be miserable, I've got all the signs of AF!!!

Hi lady l

I had my ET Wednesday just past too, I test on the 21st . This is also our 3rd time well 4th including FET .  Hope your little forever baby sticks to you like glue ! Xxx

Hayden

Don't blame yourself, I'm sure very thing is fine. I know how you feel I'm down today too, but we all have each other to get through this! Try keep head up and stay positive, I did it the first day put a water bottle on my tummy for about 3 hours then remembered I wasn't meant to xxxxx


----------



## Miracle14

Hey Hayden , Rock1607

Just hang on... If the embryo has to stick,no matter wat u do,it will!!! I am convinced now abt this fact. There is no way that v can blame ourself. I have seen women drink, merry around  before they know the r preggo.
Think about people staying in hot countries n where they have bumpy roads.If this is the theory, there shud be no live births in those countries.This proves we have least impact on implantation.Sending some best wishes ur way.

Xxx


----------



## Lady L

Thanks Rock1607

Hopefully we are lucky this time.

LadyL xxx


----------



## Haydan

Thanks Rock1607 & Miracle14

That has really helped; I guess we just get so paranoid that we will do something wrong but your right and I have terrible circulation so what feels warm to most people is still cold for me so I doubt a bit of heat in bed will do me much damage; though just to be on the safe side I'm going to unplug it so I don't use it again by accident! Lol!

Thanks again - thinking if you


----------



## lozzie lou

Hi ladiez! Could I join the list please sharry! I had 2 5 day blasts put back and otd is 23rd march! Here goes another 2ww! Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Niceanimal

Good afternoon 2ww ladies. 

Hello *lozzie lou*. Good luck for the 2ww. My OTD is March 23 too!

Hey *Rock1607*. I'm having full-on AF cramps too. Woke at 3am CONVINCED it was starting and lay awake for two hours planning for a life without babies. Feeling a bit more sane now although still crampy. Not out of the game yet! If you can, maybe get hold of the Zita a West IVF CD. She has a 20-min meditation to do each day of the 2ww and I really think it helps (I could be worse!). Big hugs.

Hi *Haydan*. Totally understand your electric blanket paranoia but I am sure it won't do you or your embie any harm. Hope you are feeling a bit better now? X

Hello *Lady L* and *RSL*! Best of luck.

I feel the same *ssltw*. I hope we are both wrong!

Hello *Lady Lilly*. Your 'panty watch' did make me laugh!  Doing the same!

Thinking of you *earlp78*.  

Best wishes to all the 2ww ladies! Xxx


----------



## buddy01

HAYDAN - I had 2 days embryo transfer too and I haven't heard anything about this having less chance than a 3 day or 5 day transfer so please don't worry, I haven't been given any cause to worry by the clinic or anything.  Think they just wanted to implant it asap.


Hope everyone is having a good day 
Jane


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Hi ladies

Having gotten plenty of advise from Dr Google in previous cycles, so so many women get AF type cramps, are convinced they are getting AF and then end up with lovely BFPs. Try not to worry. The sun is shining, spring is here and you've no reason to doubt.

Those worrying about 2dts, they wouldn't do them if there was not a good chance of success - after all these clinics are a business too and success rates are what drives more couples to use them over others.

I really don't think the electric blanket would have been an issue, in fact although the clinics warn against hot baths & water bottles, acupuncturists always advocate a nice warm tummy to help the embryo nestle in.

Sorry to those if you struggling with positivity today, am sending lots of positive vibes across these pages. For those of you worrying over symptoms or lack of there is a good thread in here ....2WW symptoms that went onto BFP

Xxx


----------



## kele266

Hi all 
Can I join you all? I had FET on Tuesday, This is my second cycle. The two week wait hell is starting to effect me now. Every twinge I panic lol. For me I think it's the lack of the control over this time. So far it's been appointments, scans, drugs etc which all keeps you busy. 

I can't stop googling everything I think I'm driving myself crazy!!!  

Lots of sticky vibes to you all 

Kele xx


----------



## Lady L

If it helps kele266, I feel the exact same, my transfer was wednesday.

Today I have been grumpy, moody, everything is stressing me out. 

I feel like I'm loosing all the positive feelings I had.

It's torture.  

Any cramps I have, I think the worst.

Glad I'm not alone.

Good luck and baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Angela.S

Hiya ladies! 7dp 5dt today! feeling so tired, i even nodded off around the inlaws today!! lol , so lethargic! also my nipples are really sensitive. 
These are the only symptoms i dont get with my usual AF.

How are you all doing? 21st ladies, how you coping?? 

Hope your trying to keep up the PMA, i am xxxxxx


----------



## Rock1607

Hi ladies

Angela s-  That all sounds positive to me,  hope your well! Glad to hear you keeping positive . Xxx

I'm having a really bad day, serious AF pains , but no other symptoms  really apart from being tired!  I can honestly say I feel the same way I  did the last 3 BFNS  I had! 
I need to get out this rut and stay positive but it's so hard xxxxx


----------



## Angela.S

this morning i was having major AF style cramps, but eased off

*Rock1607* it is so hard i know, and so hard not to over analyze every symptom,

Im a huge believer in PMA, and also fresh air! lol, being cooped up indoors does me no good, so i go for walks or take the dog out or something, just clear your mind. Or go visiting friends/family. i purposely booked myself this weekend to go inlaws then tomorrow to visit my nan, then back to work monday, So if you can busy yourself, do it i say! xxxx


----------



## keep_smiling

You ladies are exactly what I have been looking for!! Can I please join you. 

I had ET on Monday, 5 days on and I am struggling not to go mad with the wait. (1embryo 3dt) I see most of you worrying about getting cramps, but I am the opposite, would like a sign or 2 that my body has acknowledged what it has been going through for the last 2 months!!

As one of you wrote, when you have appointments lined up and a schedule the wait is bearable, but now it just wait and see, and I could really do with another focus for the next week....anyone else out there with absolutely no signs at all?


----------



## SoCalGal

Hi ladies - can I please join? I'm 6dp5dt (FET) tonight with my OTD on 24 March (which seems exceptionally far away!). I'm trying desperately to not give into my POAS demons and to not test in the morning. Any harsh or compelling words of wisdom to just WAIT would be appreciated and hopefully I can chill the freak out.


----------



## Wass

Major AF like cramps for me today. AF due Monday, just need to wait it out.


----------



## Miracle14

Hello Rock1607,Wass

Just stay positive...Cramps mite be anything...not meant be AF always. I agree with Angela, keep urself  busy , sun is out there for more positive energy.xxx

Hello Angela,
Everything looks fine, definitely more positive. I am 4dp5dt, had some cramps sterday for few minutes n it eased off, have back ache at times. I know I am napping a lot in between the whole day.Its too early for me to analyse any symtom . But I feel there was something cooking in my abdomen region sterday.My bloating is reducing ( dnt wan to think negative).Rest urself well, n best wishes.xxx

Hello Socalgal,
Welcome. All the beautiful ladies support each other very well. All the very best, n feel free to speak out ur heart here.Wait n c, is all that v have to do. I wish Science invents some camera that can c wats happening in that mysterious world.But no luck yet.xxx

Hi Emma123,

I am on 4dp5dt. I have cramps here n there at times. But I must admit , they cud be even cos of EC as i had too many follicles retreived. I am hence nt that symptom dependant. I am a good sleeeeepin animal , n still the same after these process. Again not to forget, i think my body is too tired after all those harmone injections n still needs more sleep. Try not to worry much abt this. Not all of us get symtoms,and even if we do get them, I think v cant differentiate them between AF n preggo.
2ww is so hard n crazy. Just stay positive n keep faith.xxx


----------



## keep_smiling

Hello again ladies

I have been injecting for 6-7 weeks altogether, same(ish) as you all, filling our bodies with random hormones and confusing the hell out it, but throughout this time (very luckily) I have not had one single side effect, I have not noticed head aches, hot flushes, cramping, temperature, mood swings (although maybe I shouldn't be the judge of that) nothing and normally with AF I don't get any side effects, nothing at all, I know its here when its here, from anyones experience, does that make it less likely that you get early signs of pregnancy, a lot of people write that there breasts are very sensitive like with AF, but I have never ever had anything like that, never get any cramping at all either.....

Anyone else never get symptoms of IVF or AF?

Hi Miracle 14 and thanks for the positivity, you keep sleeping as much as you can, it makes the time go quicker


----------



## Rock1607

Hi ladies

Well I'm now 4dp5dt and the AF pains are horrific it's constant, I'm pretty sure it's on it's way. I'm so down in the dumps, I seriously think there is something wrong with my uterus. What won't it stick? Do any of ladies know if there are any tests I can have done to check if alls ok? 

Sorry to be down in the dumps, hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing ok and the little one is sticking in there! I've got all symptoms of period cramps and body temp rising also spots! Xxxxx


----------



## Miracle14

Hi Emm123,

I had no symptoms of any during the whole process. But bloated after final hcg shot( i was at risk of OHSS).Other than that I never have tender boobies even before AF.
No hot flushes, no headaches during the whole process of ivf. I was already stressed abt the fact that v had to go thru IVF, i dnt blame the medicines for mood swings.

Xxx

Hey. Rock1607.

Its really distressing that you have to face this. But who knows wats cooking inside.
Please put ur head up n stay positive( i knw it isnt easy). 

Sending the best wishes ur way.. 
Xxx


----------



## ssltw

It's OTD and a BFN for me. Really disappointed but I guess we'll pick ourselves up and move onto the next cycle. This whole process is so hard!

Sharry - please update me as a BFN, thank you


----------



## Lady L

Morning everyone, 

Sending hugs to ssltw, keep positive.

Also to everyone else, who like me, feel down in the dumps, and feelings AF is coming.

My poor dh,  I'm being a bit short and grumpy with him.

Trying so hard to keep my positive head on. 

Happy thoughts to all xx


----------



## Lady Lily

Hi all

Ssltw so sorry on your news. This is a horrendous process. Sending regard and thoughts over the internet waves. 

I am now day 3 5dt. Woke up in such a grump and not sure why as I actually feel ok. My partner is following me around like a shadow watching my every move. 

Can't feel a thing so not sure this is working at all. I guess today is when implantation should start. Who knows in this crazy process. I guess at least the sun is shining outside

Hoping everyone is ok. Sending as much positive thoughts and prayers to you all.

Lily


----------



## buddy01

SSLTW - sorry to hear your news.  Hope you are ok and that you can try again in the near future.  Take care.

Jane


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Arrrrggggggg......8dp5td......I've just sneakily taken three tests and they are all     .  I literally cannot believe it!! Dh is being all calm and collected and I burst into tears, I've never seen one before and now I have three! OTD not until Tuesday so we are delighted and cautiously optimistic. Please stick my lovely little spot. 

Ssltw - sorry for your news  

Rock- 4dp is far too early to give  hope. My ohss came back a few days ago and brought With it strong af pains which I still have so you just never know. Fingers crossed for you!

Miracle - best of luck! 

Wass - truly hope af stays away tomorrow 

Angela- hope you are doing well and fingers crossed for Friday!

X


----------



## angel_sara

Thanks Angela... really appreciate ...
I was being sneaky... insist DH for a day early test today... but now regretting ... looks negative at first few second.. I was so upset... I left my test kit.. and run downstairs.. n hug hubby very tight.... but after few minutes (15 mins approx) when I came back to room and see the kit again I found very faint line.... now I'm not sure....










Any help?


----------



## Miracle14

Hello Mrs stardust

Congratulations... It must be overhelmimg for u guys... So happy for u n ur dh  ....praying that it sticks tight..lol...xxx


----------



## buddy01

ANGEL-SARA - it definitely looks like a feint line there.  Perhaps it won't show up properly as you are testing early?  When is your actual test date?  Could you leave it until then and take another test on that day to be sure?  Fingers crossed for you.  My test day is next Friday (same as Angela).

Jane xx


----------



## angel_sara

Thanks Buddy01.

My actual OTD is tomorrow.

Today is my 16dpt 2dt. 

Good luck to u and everyone who are in 2ww. Hope all we get    

I will check tomorrow again with CB. Just pray     and stay positive.


----------



## Lady L

Amazing news Mrs Stardust. 

Congratulations  

Hope your dream comes true angel_sara, something 's happenings on that test 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Mrs Stardust... So naughty but many many congrats on your BFP!! I am also 8dp 5dt today and have to say although I promised myself I wouldn't test early, reading your post has tempted me 😳 only thing is my OTD isn't until Friday, why would it be a whole 3 days after yours?! 

Ssltw, sorry to hear your news, sending big hugs

Lady L my DH is going through same as yours, and snappy and grumpy at times!! Perhaps they need a male FF forum where thy can winge together about how unbearable their 2WW partners are 😄😄😄


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Angel_sara, don't give up hope - definitely something there, maybe just late implantation so levels aren't high enough for strong result yet? X


----------



## Angela.S

Bad *Mrs-stardust* for testing early!!!!! But WOOHOO!!!!! Congratulations hun!! so happy for you!!!!!! 

All you *OTD 21st* ladies. i hope your staying strong... Only 5 more sleeps!!!!!!

come on ladies, lets get some more BFP's!!!!!!!!!!      

Remember P.M.A


----------



## buddy01

Angela - what's P.M.A.?!!!

Jane x


----------



## Angela.S

Positive.Mental.Attitude xxxxx


----------



## buddy01

Oh I see.  Yes that's right, let's keep it up ladies


----------



## Rock1607

Hello ladies

I'm really not positive at all today, I just know that this hasn't worked for us again!!
I feel exactly the same as I did the last 3times we got BFNs!! I'm trying my best to have PMA but it's so hard, I will be very surprised if AF isn't here by the morning!

Sorry to bring the mood down, just need a bit of positivity I think! Hope your all well? Fab news for all the BFPs lately must be an amazing feeling xxxx


----------



## Angela.S

*Rock1607*, please dont doubt yourself, keep the hope going until AF shows your still in with a chance!!!


----------



## Lady Lily

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you rock 1607

Congrats to those BFPs   

Not sure how I feel right now. Trying not to think about it but it's soooooo hard. It's only my first time with de ivf. So many thoughts in my head, and now a week off work with lots of thinking time

I love reading so have downloaded loads of books and plan on reading and watching tv all week. I never do this so it's going to be wierd


----------



## angel_sara

Thanks Lady L and Kaecy-Lu 

I'm still getting brownish discharge since 6dpt... still getting on and off...

One night to go....


----------



## Lady L

I'm feeling the same Rock1607, I'm looking for that sign that stands out from previous times. 

Very difficult, still a long way til OTD for me. I think today has been a bad day, a bit emotional, and down.

On the positive, I love to see the bfp's it gives hope.  

As from tomorrow PMA xxx


----------



## abike78

Hi ladies can I please join this thread. .

I am 1dp5dt with 2 x 5aa hatching blasts onboard

I was hospitalised between ec and et for two days with horrific pain caused by a over enlarged ovary after a retrieval of 14 eggs. I only have 1 ovary...

I really hope this is our time as have no more cycles in me after this one.

I hope this dreaded 2ww is not driving you too crazy. .

Xxxx


----------



## buddy01

Hey ladies

Try and keep positive, we will get there   I am now 9days past transfer and not feeing many cramps now.  I have my fingers crossed for myself and everyone on here.

Have a good day tomorrow 

Jane x


----------



## Greeneyes22

Hi first ivf and in my tww also , had 3 iui's


----------



## buddy01

Hi SHARRY - please can you add that I am taking my test on 21 March, thanks.  It's ICSI.

Thanks
Jane x


----------



## keep_smiling

Hi greeneyes 

I'm exactly the same as you, first IVF after 3 failed IUI's, when are you due to test?

Here's hoping


----------



## Rock1607

Morning ladies

Hope you are all well today? Hope little ones are sticking to you like glue!
I've had a really achy tummy it's been constant, I just hope this is not AF coming? I'm so looking forward to Friday just to get it over with. I'm debating wether to test early? Is anyone else?  Xxxx


----------



## lozzie lou

Morning everyone!
Rock- im feeling the same- feel like iv got stitch under my ribs and achy tummy. Which is sending me a bit  ! I test sunday. I tested early on 2 previous icsi attempts and all I managed to do was have to take lots of negative tests so I have promised dp not until otd this time! I have acupuncture tuesday which will be 5dp5dt does anyone else do this in 2ww? Try and hold out Rock I know its hard tho. Is thos your 1st attempt? Xx


----------



## Lady L

Morning everyone, 

I'm holding out, as it would make the 2ww even longer if it was a negative.
Are we the same time since transfer rock? Last Wednesday? My OTD is 27th.
I'm saying that now, I have tested earlier before in the last 2 treatments.
Not this time. I've said to myself no. 

My cramps have gone, feel normal. Just sick with a  nervous feeling. 
This week I'm cleaning and sorting my wardrobe, a real spring clean. That should distract me, then a week today we are going away for a break, OTD when we are away. Help! 

Obviously do what you feel, sometimes it's very hard 

Keep strong xx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Rock - don't do it!! Think about how you would then feel either way.... Would you relax with a BFP when you know you've tested early, and if it's a BFN, you would still have that hope that it's wrong and would probably test 10 times a day.

The thought did fleetingly cross my mind to test early but I have decided to hang it out.

So so many people that I have read about had bad cramps / were convinced AF was due and ended up BFP. Just try and distract yourself - keep busy - only 4 more sleeps and we'll be there! Xx


----------



## Daisychain79

*MrsStardust* - CONGRATS!!! How wonderful! And *ANGEL-SARA*, that looks pretty positive to me! I read somewhere that with colour die tests, if the second line is the same colour, it's a positive (something to do with only HCG being the only thing able to change the colour of the line to blue or pink). I don't know if that's true, but I am holding fingers and thumbs for you 

*H-Cat,* thanks for clearing up the confusion - BD does mean baby dance, yes 

*Kaecy-Lu*, thank you for that - it really is feeling like a numbers game, and I can't help but feel i haven't done enough (we skipped Fri because we were just too knackered).. Aaargh. All we can do now is wait I suppose. How are you doing? Hanging in there?

All the other ladies still fine?


----------



## Lady Lily

Hi 

Can you add my OTD as 24th please?

They have said I could try a home test from 23rd but to try and wait for blood test on Monday

A week to go....... Aaaaaargh


----------



## angel_sara

Hi lovely ladies,

I tested this mornings with CB Digital... which says "Not Pregnant", so its over of my 2ww with  

This was my first ivf. I am funded for 2 more. I m still positive and I know whatever is happening is good for me and best yet to come. 

After joining this forum I learn so much about ivf, I feel I join this forum too late. I come to know about protein diet and acupuncture which might be helping me in my next cycle, for that I m going to start all from today. 

I wish every1 a very good luck ... hope all get


----------



## abike78

Hi Sharry

Can you add my OTD as being 24th March.

Thanks

Nicky


----------



## Niceanimal

Hi ladies. Hope you all managed to relax a bit over the weekend.

I'm sorry you have a BFN *angel_sara*, but great that you get two more funded cycles. You certainly have every reason to be positive. The My Fitness Pal app / website is really useful for tracking protein and making sure you get 70g a day. Good luck with your journey! X

Thanks everyone for the good advice re: testing early. *Rock1607*, I am also CONVINCED I am getting my AF and my resolve is starting to weaken too. At times, I just want this to be over with either way, and at others I am glad that I am still at least PUPO if not actually P! This 2ww is so much harder that I thought it would be. I will be a gibbering wreck by Sunday but I am not going to test early as I know I would question the results.

Congrats to *Mrs Stardust *and the other BFPs! Best of luck with the next step. X


----------



## Miracle14

Hello Ladies,

How r u all? 

Angel_sara: hard times, !! There is always hope. Sorry, sending    Ur way...xxx

Rock1607: dnt test early n add more pressures for urself... Its nt goin to help u in anyway. Just hang on,   Xxx

Lozzie lou: i doubt if u can get any accurate result on 5dp5dt, i am 5dp5dt today, and i am sure doin a hpt is the biggest blunder i can do nw. I have promised myself that i wudnt do it until saturday, 10dp5dt. I wud whole heartedly request and suggest nt to do it anything before 9dp5dt.2ww is definitely hard... .... Tc..xxx

Lady l: it cud be a good sign that u have no cramps??!!! Its a positive sign...as said its best to keep ourselves busy and distracted.. I have no symptoms from sterday. I dnt wan to think anything negative..just waiting for saturday.. xxx

Abike78:welcome to this thread..all the beautiful ladies are adorably supportive.. U r in the right place.. And wat a quality of ur eggs...wowwww!!!!!! Hope u r keepin good..all the very best for ur 2ww. Xxx

Angela.S: how r u today? Any other symtoms? I felt very fine today morning..5dp5dt!
Hope its a good sign. Dnt want to think anything negative.I had little cramps here and there for the last 2 days..but seems like it has settled nw.. Dn knw wat it means.. This 2ww id driving me completely   . Xxx

To all the ladies , expecting BFP: all the very best,,,!!!


----------



## Daisychain79

*ANGEL-SARA*, sorry to hear! That is so disappointing.. Hang in there. x

*Sharry*, could you add my OTD as March 28th please?

Thanks!


----------



## Lady L

Thanks for the words miracle.

So sorry angel_sara, onwards and upwards to those other attempts. 

It's a learning curve, each time. 

Here is to another week off the 2ww


----------



## Rock1607

Lizzie Lou - Thanks so much for advice and your right I'm just going to be patient and wait. No this is our 4th time now, so if this doesn't happen something must be massively wrong with me. Hope your little one sticks, I test Friday  and feel so sick at the thought of it. Good luck with your test sweetie xxxxxx 

Lady l- yes we transferred 1 blast last weds and I test on Friday! Isn't it strange how you test nearly a week after me and we transferred the same day. I hope and pray you get your BFP xxxx 

Kaecy Lu- thank you for your advice and yes only 4 more sleeps to go, it's just so hard isn't it, I honestly have the worst period pain ever and it's been constant since ET on weds! I feel exactly like the last 3 times. Hope your doing well and your forever baby is settling in xxxxx 

Angel-Sara - I'm so sorry you got a BFN result, but like you say you have so much to be positive about... Next time is your time I feel it already! Good luck and keep strong xxxx

Niceanimal- I know I'm almost 99% sure that it's over for me and I'm desperate for this AF to just get here if it's coming so I can get on with my life. Hope your ok and I'm sure you little one is there to stay I'm praying it is   Xxxx

Miracle14-  I know I'm trying to hang in there just so hard  this is the worst cycle yet. Hope that your ok and taking it easy x x x


----------



## Niceanimal

Oh Rock1607, I so feel for you. Let's pray we are both wrong. Big hugs!


----------



## Haydan

Hi Ladies, 

sorry i havent been on for a few days - not been sleeping well and cant seem to concentrate on things but wanted to let you all know i am thinking of you all in this horrible 2ww.

wishing for lots of BFPs    

angel-sara - sorry for your news  

Niceaminal & Rock1607 - def dont test early! we are given an OTD for a reason - if we could get an curate result sooner they would give us a sooner test date.
really hoping AF is not on her way - stay positive.

lots of love and sticky baby dust to you all


----------



## jen_bretby

Hello ladies

Can I one and join you as I have just entered the 2WW (or 10days as it was a 5dt). Can I please be added to the list as I test 26/3/14, thanks. We have 2 5dt blasts onboard xxx please stick xxx

Can't do personals as I'm on my phone on the train home after ET but hugs to those of you with sad news, wishing you more success in the future ... You will get there

And baby dust to every one else x fingers crossed


----------



## lozzie lou

Ladies please stop taking early tests !! Or if you do dont believe that as a final result as I have heard lots of ladies saying they tested day before otd and got bfn then on otd bfp! Try and keep a little hope as hard as it is xx
rock- have you 4 rounds of ivf? What a trooper, I cant imagine doing this again. I take my hat off to you- have you had any breaks? 
Miracle- we must have the same otd  I feel ok today to but to be honest in my last 2 cycles I felt fine until day before otd then the cramps started. On a good note im  feeling a bit bruised around my ribs and stitchy like pains which I hope is lots of hard work- ill  tell myself anything lol! Gotta be positive 
Dont give up andrea. You still have 5/6 dats till otdx


----------



## Miracle14

Hello lozzie lou,

I am having my acupuncture on wednesday, which is  7dp5dt. How many have u booked in between these two weeks?! Ur symptoms sound very positive for me.. Hopefully this cysle gives u a good news. And yes, v need to be positive  
My test date is 22nd ,Saturday, 5 more sleeps.. I must admit i m getting anxious nw..

Xxx


----------



## Angela.S

wow, you ladies have Been busy!!

When we was trying naturally, we tested constantly, and the feeling of seeing that negative sign broke my heart, so we vowed to not test early , anyway.... ONLY 4 MORE SLEEPS UNTIL OTD!!!

*Miracle14*, feeling good today, the AF type pains have stopped, i have now an achy feeling in my lower abdomen, and still the back ache.... oh and lovely plump boobies all of a sudden!  Feeling really positive today! how are you feeling??

*Buddy01* how you doing hun

*Lozzie Lou* i definitly agree with you hun, lets hold onto that hope and wish for the best!!!!

Big  to you *Angel-sara*, stay strong xxxx

Hi to all you ladies out there


----------



## lozzie lou

Miracle-i had  acupuncture the day before ET and am having another 1 tomorrow. Id like to maybe have 1 Friday as well but by then I guess what will be will be! How many did u have?  Yes im getting nervous to. Just want to get on with my life, feel held back by all this now + my sis revealed she is pregnant again a couple of weeks ago and thats just made me want it more......  
hi Jen- I have 2 5day blasts aboard to- how did your transfer go? Goodluck x
thanks angela


----------



## Miracle14

Lozzie lou: i have 1 blasto on board. Its such   time, isnt it? Especially wen u hear people falling pregnant with no efforts, n v have to deal every dAy like an year. Hope everything goes well for all of us.. Did u have any to freeze? We have none to freeze,but this blasto is of 4 ba grade. So investing all my hopes on the little one.
Xxx

Angela: its really nice to see positive energy in u... So happy for u, ,! Everything see,s ok till nw for me nw, I think!! This is my first ICSI cycle, so dnt knw to differentiate the symptoms. I had lower back ache last 2 days, but has eased a bit nw. Wenever i have cramps, I just try to speak to the embie to stick on, give a gentle rub on the area  , nt that he/she can hear, but helps me to calm dwn a bit. So excited for u, 4 more nights to go....Wowwww!!!!!!! Best wishes,xxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Angel_Sara so sorry to hear your news, stay strong & big hugs.

So agree with all ladies, don't test early!! Personally I think it just adds to the torture to go against the medical advise you've been given. I know how tempting it is, and believe me, it doesn't get any easier!! This is my fifth cycle and it's still at times unbearable. However I can also say from experience that once I got to OTD on cycles 1-3 and got a BFN, I would have done anything to turn back the clock and be in my PUPO state of ignorance!!  As for cycle 4 - waiting til OTD really meant that I believed my BFP.

Sorry can't go back on phone to do personals but sending love to all on 2WW.

AFM - had a mild bit of cramping plus on and off back ache last night that now seems to have gone. Have a constant kind of "full" feeling. Am bloated to the point of resembling being 6 months pg, but that's possibly clexane & prednisolone as much as cyclogest & progynova?! Sleep wavers between disrupted / getting up for loo & weird vivid dreams but apart from that, feel fairly normal!!

Big hugs to all.  For my 21/03 buddies ONLY 4 MORE SLEEPS 😴😴😴😴


----------



## buddy01

Angel-Sarah sorry to hear your news  I'm sure it will work for you next time though, keep positive.

As for me this evening I have noticed a very slight pinkish spotting, could this be implantation bleeding or my period I just don't know.  I'm due to test on Friday.  I really hope that I still have a chance for good news.

Love to all
Jane x


----------



## ms_kuk

Hi, can you add me to the list please.

ET  11th March, one 4 cell 2dt.

My clinic have said OTD 19th March, that doesn't seem right to me. As anyone else been given such a short time to wait, or do you think they got the date wrong?


----------



## Dreamer14

Hi can I please be added to the list?

OTD 28th March

I had ET yesterday - 2 5 day blasts on board and sooo hoping they stick!!  

Angel_sara so sorry about your bfn! Sending you hugs xx

I agree what the others say, as frustrating as it is don't test early!! When we were ttc naturally I tested early all of the time and I kinda prefer still having the hope that being pg is still a possibility!

I know it's easier said than done and the further I get into my 2ww the harder it will be . I think the main thing that will stop me is DH's birthday being 27th March and I'd hate to get a BFN and have his birthday ruined  

Good luck to all of you ladies!! I'm only 1dpt and already going crazy!


----------



## kk79

Hi ladies, had my second FET last Wednesday so I'm 6dpt/5dt and sooo nearly did a test this morning. OTD not until next week, but technically I'm due on this Thursday so really getting to the nail biting stage as the first one failed   I just wondered if anyone caved in and tested at 6dpt I'm thinking of doing a hpt 8dpt as I'm due on anyway that day.....I figure it might at least stop me doing the toilet dance every half hour!

Second time round am feeling more positive having done a natural transfer. Its amazing just how foggy the drugs made me last time so this was a much smoother ride. But, having promised myself I wouldn't symptom watch and obsessively use this lovely website, here I am again! tick tick tick, this is sooo hard.

Good luck to all the March transfers xx


----------



## kk79

Dreamer14, I think 1dpt is one of the worst! chin up and keep your mind occupied


----------



## lozzie lou

Hi miracle- I started out with7 blasts in the freezer- I have used 4 in total now! Woke to dodgy tummy and mild cramps this morning  Yes im going   !! But still determined to c it through to otd  
kaecy lu- im having that full feeling to! Hopefully a goodsign  goodness you sound like you have had a journey and a half- I admire your persistance. In the end I guess it shows how much we want it  good luck x
kk79- my advice is dont do it as the results can change either way  as the days creep days so you would only have to worry  about that but mainly if you get bfn early I think it just shatters your hopes and positivity.  Try and hold out hun  
ms kuk- that does sound early, id ring and check to make sure. Good luck x
Good luck Jane- that very well could implantation bleeding. Has it stopped? X
Hello to everyone xx


----------



## Lady L

Good morning everyone, 

Good luck to kk79, dreamer14. Hope your ok buddy01? Let's hope its implantation bleeding.  

My FET was last Wednesday, I feel my OTD is way too long it's 27th!

It's weird all the different dates, some earlier, later.

Still feeling nervous, sick, curious. A little bit cramping today, and sometimes sore boobs! ( no different from pmt )

Lots of OTD's coming up, let's hope all bfp's 
xxxx


----------



## orchidz

*Ms-kuk* That sounds way too early. I was told to test 11dp5dt so all things being "normal" that was 16do. you will only be 10dpo so I would give the clinic a ring and see what they say.


----------



## Miracle14

Lozzie lou: i realised i hadnt answered all ur queris.lol... I had pre and post acupuncture session on the day of ET. And i have one tomorrow,7dp5dt.hope its bfps for all the ladies...xxx

Kk79: we r in the same boat. I had my ET ,blasto last wednesday which infers i m 6dp5dt today. The clinic has asked me to do the hpt on saturday, 10 th day, and to reapeat after 7 days. I think there is valid point for y they ask us to do it on a particular day. I have promised myself that i will nt test it any before, it will drive me more . U must have come across this link, but i think this explains y its more suitable to test on 8dp5dt ,9p5dt,10dp5dt n so on.sending best wishes ur way..xxx

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------



## kk79

Miracle14 thanks for the post, nice to have someone to talk to about it! I might join you on a day 10 hpt if your clinic said so   keep us posted how you get on/any symptoms etc! xxx and thanks for the link, I have seen that one before - its a good reference. Honestly, one minute I swear it must have worked because I think my tummy feels a bit fuzzy but then it could all be in my head...you convince your self of all sorts. xx take care


----------



## ms_kuk

Thanks Lozzie ad Orchidz.  The clinic gt the date totally wrong, now I have to wait til 24th! Yikes, I'll be a symptom checking nutcase by then.

Anyone got any good suggestions for distractions?


----------



## Miracle14

Hello kk79,
My tummy feels full too today. I had mild ohss after ec. It settled after 3 days completely. I have the same feeling today, bloated, slight pain wen i poo( sorry for the details), n i feel that my ovaries hav enlarged a bit. It helps me keep positive, cos its noted that ohss returns bak due to HCG. But still, i dnt wan to be over optimistic abt it. We never knw until BFP appears.i had slight cramps on day 2-3 after ET. But nothing much after that. I m trying nt to dig too much into symptoms.i think our minds add to the symtoms too. But i definitely feel n c myself bloated today just like the way it was after ec.
I thnk this journey will keep us anxious through out,until v emrace the little one in our arms. Just taking one step at a time( dnt have any other choice..lol). 
Keep us updated..tc xxx


----------



## Rock1607

How are all you ladies feeling today? I'm pretty much the same, can't believe I've had cramps all the way through this... I'm gonna have to get some tests done to find out why It won't implant, as there must be something wrong with me x x xx


----------



## lozzie lou

Aah rock- you sound fed up  cramps arent necessarily bad, I think the symptoms  are v similar  when it comes to pregnancy or period- such a hard road. Im sat here with cramps to and am thinking thoughts of af. I to  will be stopping for tests etc if this doesnt work  im not v optimistic  today- this feels similaf to 1st round.........hope you dont mind me asking which clinic  your at? 
Hope all you ladies are ok x


----------



## Rock1607

Hi Lizzie Lou

This is such a hard time for us all hey? How many try's have you had?  Can't believe this is our 4yh try, friends of mine have done it once and fallen straight away, so unfair!! I am really down in the dumps and feel like a total failure!!  
I'm at the centre for life in Newcastle, where are you?  I'm sure your gonna be just fine , I have a great feeling? Do you test Friday too ? Xxxx


----------



## Rock1607

Sorry that's meant to be Lozzie xx


----------



## aggie123

Hi guys, hope you are all well  

Haven't been here for a while, trying to occupy myself but very hard... OTD tomorrow, not holding out much hope... did a test this morning and it was negative  . Can't imagine a mega miracle in one day so prob out tomorrow. 

Wish you sticky dust and no periods for a long while xxx

Big hugs for those with negative tests, life is just so unfair


----------



## lozzie lou

Hey Rock- im at the chaucer in Canterbury! Have you changed clinics? This is 3rd frozen et. Had 2 single blasts put in each cycle. Now got 2 aboard so praying they dont go to waste...... this is my first go with acupuncture. Yeah it tends  to be more painful each time. Felt really  sad last time and didnt wanna let df down. Think us ladies carry alot of stress as we want it for our dps so bad Just makes you feel paronoid that theres something wrong. I would def stop n have tests after this 1. Just incase theres an underlying issue I dont know about. Its true the 2nd week totally sucks.........hope I feel more  upbeat tomorrow  have yours been nhs funded? Have any snow babies?


----------



## Lady L

Hey ladies, 

Rock, it's a very difficult time, and I'm feeling not the best with positivity.
I think for me, it will be a 4th cycle ahead. I'm doing it through the NHS, and I feel they have so many patients, your a number, and it's rushed, I just don't hold any hope through the NHS, which I'm sure ,lots of people it's worked for. If this doesn't work, the saving needs to start to go private. (Another added stress)
Enough of my moaning......

Aggie123, I'm sorry it's not good news on your pt. sending you hugs  


Anyone else NHS ? What's your experience like? 

Sending lots of baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Miracle14

Hello all,

Big hugs to rock1607, lozzie lou, lady l, aggie.  . Sorry to hear that its such distress -2ww. I am sure u ladies will gather some courage and sort it out. Sending best wishes ur way     

Xxx


----------



## Angela.S

you all know how i vowed to not test early.... i got sucked in and tested..... well i got a BFP!!!!! 10dp 5dt!!! OTD is friday xxx


----------



## Lady L

amazing news Angela S

You must be over the moon. 

Very happy for you. 

Did you feel different ? Or just decide to test ? 

 xx


----------



## Angela.S

honestly, the one thing that done it for me, my nipples became overly sensitive! i never get that, i get sore boobs with AF, but this was different


----------



## Miracle14

Wat a fab news angela.... 

Congratulation!!!  

Celebration times.....   

Alll the very best...     

So happy for u xxx


----------



## lozzie lou

congrats Angela- Fantastic news


----------



## Lady Lily

Congratulations Angela    :


----------



## katie079

Hey ladies,

Hope you dont mind me joining you. I going in for Egg Transfer tomorrow so wanted to hopefull have some buddies to help me through the 2ww.

lots a love

Katie.xx


----------



## buddy01

ANGELA - that's great news 

AFM well it seems it's all over as the spotting became heavier and I now have my period.  I feel so gutted as I was so positive this time.  I shall still do the test on Friday though in case there is still a miracle

Jane xx


----------



## Angela.S

big   , heres hoping Buddy01


----------



## Lady L

Fingers crossed for you buddy01  

Good luck Katie079 tomorrow. 

Everyone on here gets you through the 2ww. Great place to get help and support

X


----------



## Blondieem

I had the HCG shot on 8th March following ET on 5th March. Do you have to wait 10 days before you can get an accurate test? Started spotting today   and not due to test till Friday but if I get through the night without AF turning up, then I'll have to put my mind at rest in the morning one way or another, but I obviously don't want to get a false reading.  IVF is a roller coaster anyway without adding to it.

Thanks x


----------



## MazAL

hI, im new here, had my first go of ivf. only had 2 eggs out of 4 follicles and one was strong enough as was put inside me on sunday, my preg test is due 28 march. i really don't know what to expect, i thought i felt a twinge yesterday but is this too soon? i suffer from anxiety because i suffered ectopic pregnancy in 2011 and had complications afterwards resulting in further surgeries. any advice on how to stay calm welcome. thank you


----------



## lozzie lou

Wellcome to the thread katie- good luck for tomorrow, how many embryos will u have put back? Is it frozen or fresh?
Sorry to hear your bleeding buddy, sending big 
hi maz, iv had twinges throughout this 2ww, a stitch type feeling so no not to early. Ahh your in the right place. Lots of help and suppot on this thread. Have you acupuncture? Fantastic for anxiety etc xxxxx


----------



## SoCalGal

Congratulations, Angela!!!!   I broke down and tested today too (9dp5dt) and it was also BFP! Still somewhat cautious and   until I see some betas rise and have my OTD on Friday.


----------



## katie079

Hi Lozzie Lou,

Its my first try so its fresh. I suppose the numbers will be discussed tomorrow. If all eggs make it to Blastos then we will need to freeze some, I dont think clinics like to put back more than one Blasto at a time, especially on first go. I would be happy with 2 being put in but I suppose I will need to go with what they say.

What do you think?? any advice?? lol

Katie.x


----------



## Wass

Congratulations Angela, so pleased for you, you must be thrilled!


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Congrats Angela!!!! That's fantastic. You had two put back right?

Buddy - fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## Niceanimal

Hello ladies

Great to see two more BFPs! Congratulations Angela and SoCalGal!

Welcome MazAL. I'm not so good at staying calm but do recommend Zita West's IVF CD. It has a session especially for the 2ww. Other than that, keep busy but be kind to yourself would be my advice. Best of luck.

So sorry to hear that Jane and aggie123. Will pray for a miracle for you.  

How you doing today Rock and Miracle? Have been thinking of you. I'm still not feeling pregnant and not feeling hopeful but hanging in there until Sunday. Hugs to you. X


----------



## mysticalmoon

Hi there, we test on 27th March please add me.  Good luck everyone!!


----------



## rainbow84

Congratulations Angela and socalgal!  

I'm 12dp2dt and cautiously tested the last 3 days, all have been positive so I hope it's confirmed in Friday with bloods! Never had a BFP in the whole 6.5 years of trying so I am absolutely blown away!

xXx


----------



## Wass

Congratulations Socalgal, fantastic news!!!

I've been so tempted to test early but am resolved to leaving it until Friday. I'm due to visit my parents at the weekend, and want to be around someone if the news isn't good. No sign of AF yet, but I understand that the pessaries can mess around with that.


----------



## Lady L

More bfp's, congrats to socalgal.

Welcome to maZal.   well done for holding on wass, I'm doing the same 

Rainbow84, amazing news for you too , keeping everything crossed. 

Mysticalmoon, I have OTD partner, someone with me til the OTD.  

Im the 27th too. Still a bit to go 

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Wass

So much for my earlier resolve, gave in to temptation and have a faint positive - really annoyed with myself a) for giving in, and b) for not using first wee of the day because it might have given a stronger result. Off to the GP today anyway so will get a 2nd opinion green. Can't take it all in yet!


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi everyone,

Can I join you please? I'm in the 2ww following my first cycle of ivf with pgd. We were lucky enough to end up with 5 healthy embryos, 4 of which have been frozen and I had a 5 day hatched blastocyst transfered last Friday 14th. OTD is 29th March.

The days since transfer seem to have been the longest ever! The other stages seemed to whizz by but this feels like it's going to be the longest 2 weeks!x


----------



## Miracle14

Hell niceanimal: hw r u today, no news mite be good news.. U will be in my prayers hun. I am pretty good, had mild ohss like symptoms yesterday,though massively bloated. Bloating has reduced today, so dnt knw wat to think...just keeping everything crossed. 2 more sleeps yeah..!!! U tc xxx 

Hey wass: faint or dark, positive is  positive . It sounds anyway,to me,,,!! Hope u get a strong line.xxx

Hey rainbow84,soca.lgal: many congratulations...u must be over the moon...all the very best for the next 9 months..xxx

Welcome suggolkfirl, fab news abt ur embies... U will definitely get there..2ww.. All of us are...xxx


----------



## nichub

Hi ladies, can I join you, I'm currently 4dpt with 2 good blasts, this is my 5th cycle and I have never a vitally got to a 5 day transfer before, we have also got 2 in the freezer from this cycle, I'm a bit concerned that all my symptoms have disappeared, no cramps etc! I know symptom spotting is a waste of time but we still all do it! It's just part of this insane journey! 

My OTD is 27/3/14 

Congratulations to all the bfps and lots of hugs for the bfn xx


Nic
Xx


----------



## Rock1607

Hi ladies

How are we all today? I'm still the same, I woke up in the middle of the night with the most horrific pain behind my belly button, no idea what that was! Still heavy cramps for me! Hope your all feeling good and positive! I have a good feeling about you all. For me I know it's over but I'm praying for you ladies that your little ones of stuck to you xxxxx


----------



## aggie123

hi guys, OTD today BFN so I'm out    so disappointed .... 

Keeping my all crossed for you all and thanks for being good buddies xxx


----------



## nichub

Sorry to hear that aggie xxx


----------



## Niceanimal

Hi Rock. Feeling the same as you, physically and emotionally. Major cramps at 2am that have lingered since. Totally sure it's AF. DH is trying to remain positive but I worry he's going to be so disappointed on Sunday. I'd test sooner but I don't think either of us will believe it's over until the OTD. We'll probably have another go but not for a while. I've done 2 cycles back to back and can't face a third just yet. Plus, we need to get saving!

Thanks for the kind words Miracle. I'm glad you are feeling better. Best of luck for Friday!

Big hugs aggie.  

Praying for miracles for us all.


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Not many of us left to test on Friday then as most seen to have caved and tested early!!

Well done to all those BFPs, big hugs to BFNs.

Rock & Nice Animal, so sorry you're feeling pessimistic and sending you lots of positive vibes. It ain't over yet!!

AFM - still hanging on for official OTD, only 2 more sleeps!! Wouldn't believe a result either way before then so may as well wait!! 

Big hugs to all that are finding this so hard... Xx


----------



## Lady L

Sorry aggie123, sending hugs to you.  

Hi hichub, and suffolkgirl,  good luck for your cycle and 2ww.  

Afm, still not tested early, and won't. Tempted a little bit, scared of the outcome.
Had cramps last night, but no other changes. Tbh, I don't think it's worked, again. I know that's negative thinking, just a feeling I have. Good luck to the tests coming up, and for bfp's.

Lady L xx


----------



## Daisychain79

Well done Angela S, Rainbow84, SoCalGal and Wass! And to those with a bfp's.. I am so sorry. Keep your chins up and keep trucking.. This is a numbers game so your turn is coming soon.  

Welcome and good luck to the new members


----------



## Niceanimal

Thanks Kacey Lu  . Going to give myself a kick and try to power through until OTD on Sunday! 

Hope you are doing well. X


----------



## Haydan

Hi Ladies!

Congrats to *Angela* - great news hun - really happy for you - look after yourself now! 

*Rainbow 84, Wass & SoCalGal* - keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Welcome *Mysticalmoon, suffolkgirl & Nichub* 

Hope your ET goes well today *Katie079* 

*Lady L, Miracle14 & Kaecy-lu* - stay strong and dont test early! - sending you lots of positivity   

*Aggie123* - so sorry for your news; its really not fair. hope you get your happy ending soon 

Hey *Rock1607* - sorry to hear about your pain - hope your feeling better today? - good luck for your OTD   

Hi *Niceanimal* - ive got my fingeres crossed that its not your AF - still  for your happy ending! 
i think you're right to decide on a break though if this cycle hasnt worked - we all say we need to look after ourselves as best we can. 

AFM... i'm freaking out! - think i just felt what could be implantation!  and now im going to drive myself crazy obsessing over it!

im used to feeling niggles and pains - weird and wonderful - new and regular as ive always suffered with my periods, but i have never felt one like this - it was like someone had just stuck a big needle into my uterus for a second then it was gone... 
im 7dp2dt so timing could be right for it 

ive been really good not symptom spotting so far but this one i just dont think i can brush off. if im wrong i dont know what i'll do on OTD as so far ive been trying really hard to not get my hopes up


----------



## Miracle14

Hello ladies,

Remember how i had vowed nt to test before OTD. I cudnt hold on it anymore. 
It is positive    .faint line,but definitely can c it

It is nt my furst urine of the day though. The OHSS symptoms was a driving factor.
I am 7dp5dt. Had ET last wednesday. Checked it in one of the kits given by my clinic: Alere hcg 25. 

Its the time for the little one to stick on...please stick on tight ...   ..

Xxx


----------



## Niceanimal

Congratulations Miracle! So pleased for you. Xxx

Thanks Haydan . I really appreciate your thoughts. Exciting about your twinge! Let's hope that embyis getting nice & comfy. Good luck to you both! X


----------



## kk79

oh miracle congrats, really really pleased for you.
I caved in the morning too, what are we like! however mine was showing negative at 7dpt, not even a faint line.
Just hoping and praying that changes in the next couple of days but I'm feeling very sulky and sad at the moment.
xx


----------



## Lady L

Thanks for your words Hayden, and let's hope it's implantation for you. 

Amazing news miracle, congratulations to you. 

Thinking of you kk79, still time for that result to be positive. 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Angela.S

so many positives!!! congrats all!!!!!

huge  to the negative outcomers xxxxx

 to you *Aggie* xxx

Took another test today and it was as dark as can be on a clear blue, still cant believe it!!!

*Mrs Stardust*, yeah we put 2 back xxx OTD friday, xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Hi ladies 

I hope you don't mind me joining..

I had my FET today.. OTD is on 30th march Mother's Day. Eeekkk

Congrats to the BFPs and big hugs to the BFNs..

Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

im hoping I can join you ... ive had a 2dt today with 1 top quality a * embie and one is now freezing.

my otd is 1st april so I hope here is the right place.

sharry can you add me pls 2nd icsi otd 1st april

sticky vibes and fairy dust all round xx


----------



## Dreamer14

Rock1607 so sorry to hear you're feeling down. It ain't over til it's over!   to you & all of the BFNs.

Wow so many BFPs!! Congrats to you ladies hoping for sticky beans for you all!!

Welcome to those who have just joined the torture that is the 2ww  

As for me I went back to work today and I thought it would help take my mind off everything but it didn't! I'm 2dp5dt and I feel really sucky and low today. I few mild cramps and my nipples a bit tingly and I really feel like AF is gonna start any moment   my biggest clue is I have spots in my chin and that's always a sign AF is on its way. Feeling pretty gutted to be honest.


----------



## Miracle14

Thankyou alll.

Welcome to toothfairy n shadow2013. 

Hayden, i think its implantation bleeding. I had no symptoms at all until sterday,wen my ohss symptoms started hitting me. But telling that it has reduced nw,but still bloated. Hang on hunxxx

Kk79: i wudnt have tested it today for sure if i had no ohss symptoms. U definitely have time. I knw i tested it early and asking u to wait..lol!!!! But trust me, it was the only symptom that drove me.and i feel ashamed to tell this, my cousin had called up to tell she is 2month preggo, i was so happy for her. But i think i immediately compared myself to her,and started questioning myself that how i am nt capable of it.I really feel cheap for that feeling of mine. That drove me too. Such a nasty feeling. 

Thankyou nice animal,lady l. 

Big hugs to everybody here...   

Xxx


----------



## orchidz

Dreamer14 said:


> Rock1607 so sorry to hear you're feeling down. It ain't over til it's over!  to you & all of the BFNs.
> 
> Wow so many BFPs!! Congrats to you ladies hoping for sticky beans for you all!!
> 
> Welcome to those who have just joined the torture that is the 2ww
> 
> As for me I went back to work today and I thought it would help take my mind off everything but it didn't! I'm 2dp5dt and I feel really sucky and low today. I few mild cramps and my nipples a bit tingly and I really feel like AF is gonna start any moment  my biggest clue is I have spots in my chin and that's always a sign AF is on its way. Feeling pretty gutted to be honest.


I got all my usual af chin spots too and mine was a BFP. I know it's easy for me to say as I was pulling my hair out at this stage too. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## ms_kuk

Dreamer, don't give up hope yet! All the meds can also mess up your skin. the progesterone medication can cause all manner of horrible acne flare ups. 
Keep thinking positively


----------



## Rock1607

Omg miracle 14 congrats to you, I knew it!!! I'm so so happy for you! I'm testing tomorrow at home I've decided, I just need to be put out of my misery. I've gone so bloated today it's unreal! Xxx

Thanks dreamer14.... Hope your doing ok? Xx

All you lovely ladies with BFPS make sure you look after yourselfs now xxxx

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Dreamer14

Thanks ladies you are the best and the reason I joined this site. It's a crazy and stressful process but at least we all have each other! 

I am not hopeful today but tomorrow is another day so I will try to find some positivity from somewhere lol x


----------



## mandymoo12

Hello ladies.

Room for a little one? On the way home and exhausted after what feels like a really long day. I had my 5 day ET today.  I'm on the train home. So I suppose I'm officially PUPO! 
My OTD is March 30th. Can you please add me Sharry.

One good grade blastocyst was put in and there were two more that haven't quite developed. The embryologist will let me know tomorrow whether they are worth freezing.

ET didn't hurt at all.. Now I'm feeling a little bloated and twingy and concerned I haven't taken it easy enough since leaving the clinic...

Anyway... Just thought I'd say hi.
Xx


----------



## Miracle14

Hey rock1607,

I have been thinking of u n niceanimal today. 
I even mentioned it to my DH. Thank you for ur lovely wishes. I m throwing some baby dust on u..how r u keepin? Its nt the end of worries for me though.. I think until 12 weeks, m nt goin to breathe easy. Hope this one sticks tight... 
Hope things turn good for u tomorrow hun..    .
Xxx


----------



## MishC

How on earth did I miss this... My test date is 28/3 ( a week on Friday)


----------



## Loulou83

New to the site. I Test on Friday 21st and the wait is killing me. Been having bad period pains but still trying to stay positive . 

2 more sleeps, longest 2 weeks ever!


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Welcome LouLou83 - I am also testing Fri 21st, and gld to have a new test buddy as most of the other Friday testers have tested early!! I am DETERMINED not to (although made harder by seeing all the early testers!!) but I figure with 11 days down and really only one more to wait, I'd be silly to cave now.  I am just sooo impatient!!

Good luck to any more early testers (Rock, thinking of you, and Nice Animal too) xx

Hello to new ladies
Congrats again to BFPs
Commiserations to BFNs


...... AND THE WAIT GOES ON.......😠😠😠😠😠


----------



## Toothfairy

Just realised there are 6 of you testing on Friday... Eeekkk..

Got everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Loulou83

Hi Lacey-Lu was tempted yesterday as I am so impatient also but glad I didn't. This week seems to be harder than the the first, can't wait till Friday!


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Hi LouLou

I had been ok up until today.... Now I just feel like I'm owing out of my mind!!!


----------



## Niceanimal

Thanks *Kacey-Lu*  and big hugs to you for Friday. Well done on waiting until the OTD. I hope I do too!

Hi *Loulou83*! I've been having bad period pains too but no actual AF yet. Praying so hard for a BFP!  Good luck for Friday.

Ahhhh, thank you *Miracle*. I hope the 12ww flies by for you and that your baby continues to do well. I really hope I get to join you in the next group! Xxx

Hi *mandymoo*! The latest research says to keep active after ET so with acupuncture and a bit of a journey home it sounds like you've done the right thing. Good luck for the 2ww.

Hello *Dreamer14*. I had a very 'down' night last night but am hanging onto a thin thread of hope. It is tough sometimes! I hope you have managed to find some positivity too. 

All the luck in the world for tomorrow Rock. I am sending you BFP vibes and really hope you get the good luck that you are due. Big, big hugs. 

Welcome new 2ww buddies and hugs to everyone.


----------



## mandyb

Hi Guys


Congrats on all the BFP's!!!  Big hugs to the BFN's, this is one horrible rollercoaster.


Sorry I kind of put my name on and ran!  I'm so nervous but reading your messages has kept me going.  Testing on Friday too, I've been trying to keep busy and with Uni exams and assignments coming up it has helped too.


I think I'm a bit in denial it's happening this time, and I could really do with some good news to share right now!!  This will be my last time too.  So 2 more sleeps and then I will know    
Fingers crossed for all of you testing Friday and beyond xx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Good luck MandyB will be right there with you nervously testing on Friday morning 😳

Can't come soon enough 😁


----------



## Hels13

So many of you testing on Friday - sending massive luck to you all xx


----------



## Dreamer14

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow - so many of you 

As for me woke up at 4:50 this morning with AF like cramps and the desperate need for the loo. No sign of AF yet and I know everyone says stay positive but finding it really hard right now. I know my body and this definitely feels like AF is on its way at any minute   

Out of curiosity roughly when should AF show up? Is it likely to appear its usual time or after OTD?

Thanks


----------



## Lady L

Morning to everyone, 

Welcome to all the new ones, and hope your 2ww isn't too long and stressful.
Wishing you all the luck.


So, tomorrow seems a significant day for a lot of my fellow 2ww buddies.
I'm thinking of you all, and praying for bfp's all round.   

One more week for me, aaaaaaaahhhhhhh, going out of my mind.  
However, getting thru it, my dh is off for a few days, so that will distract me.

Good luck everyone     Xxxx


----------



## Rock1607

Morning ladies 

Well I've done my superdrug pregnancy test this morning and to my surprise I got a very faint positive!! However I'm very sceptical as this could be a chemical pregnancy! I don't know what to think, I can't tell anyone and I'm gonna burst! I just want to be reassured that's it's ok! OTD tomorrow, I've read if you have a faint line it's normally not a viable pregnancy. Anyone help me?? 

Hope your all doing ok ladies? For all those testing tomorrow good luck xxxxx


----------



## Lady L

Rock1607, that sounds really positive, omg!!!!  
I'm feeling good about this for you.
I've never had that before, so can't answer your question.
Hope someone can. Keep us posted.
Good luck xxxx


----------



## Rock1607

Lady l 

Aww thank you.... I've never had this before either that's why I'm so scared !!!  I've still got the worst cramps ever and it really does feel like AF is on her way any minute!  I'm hoping and praying this will be a viable pregnancy, but I'm also not getting my hopes up as anything can happen xxxx
How are you feeling? Xxxxx


----------



## lozzie lou

Morning ladies! 
Good luck to everybody testing over the weekend  
AFM im 8dp5dt and have had cramping last 2 mornings. V bloated, feeling of af- feel pretty fed up today. Just need to know now. Usually have cramping day before otd but this is a bit earlier but wonder if its because I had 2 embies on board, af might be pushing for an early arrival. Gunna try and pull myself together how ever hard it is.........


----------



## Rock1607

Lizzie Lou

I'm exactly the same as you with all the cramping and feeling AF is coming! I've just done a test and it was a BFP to my surprise, but like I say I'm not getting my hopes up as it could be chemical!!! Just keep calm and make sure you rest up! MyOTD is tomorrow so we shall see wether it's viable or not! Xxxxx
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Lady L

Thanks rock1607, I'm doing ok, hanging in there, just.
My gut is saying it's not worked, but who knows.
I really don't know how I'm going to be if it's a neg, after our 3rd time.
We have nice things, socially, coming up with friends. So I have things to look forward to. Then I will leave it a few months and get going with another cycle NHS, which this time will be a fresh transfer, hopefully. 

Could you call your clinic for some reassurance?

Let us know rock1607, keep positive, it's sounds good xx


----------



## lozzie lou

Thanks rock  im so happy  for you, youso deserve a bfp. Got all my fingers crossed and toes! Got a feeling the test would b right hun, but havent used one of those tests before myself. Is your otd tomorrow? Im so scared now  that ill find out in  3 days.........xxxxx

Lady luck is this your  3rd time? As its mine to- rock is inspiring me as its her 4th round so try and hold onto  that. It could be any time hun. Hope this is  your  turn xx AFM Iv just put cyclogest in so cramps have died down a bit. 3 more sleeps to go


----------



## Lady L

Thanks Lozzie Lou, let's hope that it's our turns, we so deserve our happy ending.
I'm going to be thinking of you, I find that too, one I use the cyclogest, it does help the cramps. Are you both NHS or private, if that's ok to ask?
X

Yes third time lozzie Lou x


----------



## Rock1607

Anything can happen ladies I have a good feeling for you both... Yes my 4th time and yes NHS funded, I'm just literally sat here crying because I don't know what to think!! Is this real or just a cruel twist? Xxxx


----------



## kk79

Miracle14 - Quote and i feel ashamed to tell this, my cousin had called up to tell she is 2month preggo, i was so happy for her. But i think i immediately compared myself to her,and started questioning myself that how i am nt capable of it.I really feel cheap for that feeling of mine. That drove me too. Such a nasty feeling. 

I'm not sure how to do the quote thing but just wanted to say its perfectly normal to feel like that, your human and although jealousy is not a pretty emotion I bet every single one of us on here have felt similar towards newly preggers ladies. I feel it all the time and I'm not proud of it. Honest, I have a half cousin who is something out of the shameless series on the tv and she pops them out for fun. Shes a jobless claimer who contributes nothing to society and they all have different dads (if she even knows who they are). It does your head in sometimes....a lot actually. but when I find myself getting wound up at how unfair this is sometimes you have to slap your self a bit as what are your options? Get bitter and twisted or just crack on with the path your on. 

Its hard tho, we pay private and following failed vas reversal, surgical sperm retrieval, ICSI, 1 fresh cycle and 1 frosty cycle, we are about £10k in debt and no bundle to show for it. I know its not about the money but hells bells, it sucks. I was up at three this morning having a good old cry as AF is due today and after that early negative test, I'm just not feeling it. 

But, I am grateful for all the things a do have in my life. Amazing DH and supportive family all in good health..... this would just be the icing on the cake. 

I waffling now..... but at least I've stopped crying! Anyway, must dash, at work. Rant over sorry for being so negative today  

xx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

KK79 & Miracle, please don't beat yourselves up. It's so so normal to feel jealous of people. This is such an unbelievably difficult journey. In my 6 years of TTC I've had good friends pop out 2/3 children. It's even harder when it's people that don't seem to deserve it.

Rock - so pleased that you've had a BFP - woo!! Big congrats!! Am sure it will be a stronger line by tomorrow - try to believe 😄

AFM - thank God test day is tomorrow. Time & money not on my side. After 6 years of trying, at age 40, this is 5th attempt and so far £25K down. Wouldn't change any if it (except turning those previous BFNs to BFPs and changing the MC!!) but really really really hope this is our time.

Love to all, stay positive ladies, sending lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Morning ladies

im still over the mmon with our perfect little embie and remaining positive!!

rock - different test have respond to different levels of hormones so at the biggining it can be faint and as the hormone levrls rise the blue line gets darker ... or at least thats hownit was explained to me. Take it as a good thing xx

I was very good my first time round and didnt need to wait till otd as af appeared the night before. This time dh and I have decided we are going to test a few times to avoid symptom spotting and paranoia

My friends keeping announcing or giving birth which is really hard, I avoided a gpod friend in town yesterday coz I couldn't face her nice new bundle as I was heading for a long drive and et... its human nature to be jealous we just need to turn it into positivity for ourselves and be a little selfish right now xx
I hope everyone has a good day, we arr pupo after all


----------



## Lady L

Kacey Lu and kk79, Thanks for sharing your journeys, and the money spent.
It is a lot of money, but as you say, if it works, money doesn't come into it.
I think we all have jealous feelings,  I'm the same, my friends all have kids, they pop them out with no problems at all.
Very difficult at times.

Anyway, thinking of you all xx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

You're absolutely right Lady. The time and the pain and the money will mean nothing when we get to hold that gorgeous bundle.... Just the torturous journey sometimes after a long time makes it hard to keep the faith!

Just wish we could all have some guarantee, that if we just kept on, we'd get there 😄


----------



## lozzie lou

Im nhs funded, managed to get 4 transfers and 2 ec out of it so iv still got an ec and et nhs funded ifthis doesnt work. Not that I want to b negative but I think its only human to be mindful of the idea it might not work as it atleast takes the edge off a bfn just a bit. Sorry im  rambling. Scared now.....   for all of us right now   xx


----------



## Carter4

Haven't posted here for ages but always managed to keep reading, just wanted to update that I started bleeding this morning so unfortunately the witch got us. Good luck to those still waiting to test x


----------



## mandymoo12

Hi ladies.
Reading your stories makes me realise how many of us are in this.
I am self funded even though I'm within the age range because my husband has children. I think it's really unfair, but there is nothing I can do about it;(
This is my first cycle and already in a few thousand pounds debt, so really can't see any way how we could fund another cycle anyway. On top of the Ivf my DH has spent 10 grand in the last year on court battles for his other children cos they were desperate to live with us. Each time we went to court, the judge granted they live with us but the ex just kept helping make the money build up by causing problems which I won't go into right now!
The step children situation just makes me want my own child more for so many reasons. I love them to pieces, but whatever they think about their mum now she will always be their mum and I never will be and never claim to be..

Anyway, contemplating getting out of bed now as I'm being really lazy this morning... 1dp5dt!! Long way to go.

Xxxx


----------



## Niceanimal

OMG *Rock *that is amazing news! No wonder you are crying - I am crying for you! The faint line may well just be because it is still early. I had ET on the same day as you and was told not to test until Sunday or Monday. No reason at all why it won't stick! I will be praying that it does for you. 

Sorry to hear you have some bleeding* Carter*. It may not be over and I will hope for a miracle for you.

Hi Miracle - totally agree with the other ladies about feeling jealous. 95% of my friends have kids. My best friend has four and my little sister has just had her first after getting preggers in the first month of trying so I have felt jealous a lot in the past 5 years or so! It's not that we don't want our loved ones to be happy, of course, it's just that we want to experience that particular happiness for ourselves. Still, I have found that this experience has brought my DP much closer, and I feel very lucky to have him if not his baby.

Love to all. X


----------



## kk79

Moo - lets not even start about ex wives! we'd be here all day lol. There all nuts....
Theres quite an age gap between me and my DH too, and he has two grown up kids with families of their own. So I'm a step grandma (which they find hilarious) even though I've never been pregnant in my life. Go figure.... 

Its still a bitter pill to swallow tho and added salt in the wounds. You do the right thing and wait for the right guy to start a family with instead of getting knocked up in your teens and this is where you end up  ho hum.

God I am feeling sorry for myself today. If AF shows up, red wine here I come.....


----------



## Haydan

afternoon ladies!

how are we all today? - send all you Friday OTDer's so much    and   that you get your BFPs!

re the jealousy thing - i had a 'hand the rocks the cradle' experience last year - one of my friends - so geniuinly lovely and kind so i know she didnt do it on purpose - had a baby boy and called him the same name we have picked out if we ever have a boy! talk about jealousy - i genuinly (and illogically) felt like she had stolen my baby! Luckily i was able to get back to thinking logically the next day and talked it through with DH and another good friend of mine - but that was a kick in the stomach like no other. We still gonna use the name if we do ever get blessed with a boy  

I think its perfectly fine to feel and think these things as long as we deal with them in a healthy way - talk it through with someone who can support us.

Good luck to you all tomorrow!!


----------



## shadow2013

Mandymoo and kkc79 ... I get the ex wife and step mum thing too ... we are having massive problems with my dh's ex as one sd is being controlled and verbally abised by her mothers bf ... I feel so protective and have for the first time said how I feel to her but she is nearly 17 now and ive been about nearly half her life. 

I would be self funded if I hadnt heard about egg sharing which is what we're doing. I feel blessed to have been able help 2 couples have the same chance at a family. Praying they have both been blessed 

Just been to the supermaket and im.like dont bump into me please give me room - safely back on the sofa all so dh could have a beer at the end of his last shift tonight!  

sending some positive vibes, and sticky one xx


----------



## mandymoo12

Shadow... I would have thought about egg sharing, but just the wrong side of 35  how did you get on at EC? Have you had your transfer yet? We too have had problems with the ex's bf... Nightmares aren't they.. And she's had 4 children.. Grr....

Kk79 are you self funded too because your DH has kids? Although I know the rules are different in different parts of the country... My husband was jealous of your age gap!!!

Rock... Keep positive vibes... Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Mandymoo .. ec wasnt too bad altho I came round slightly hysterical. Et was Wednesday and went really well such a good position this time with quality embies. Dh's ex always took great delight in twlling me I would never have children together so would love to be a fly on the wall in her house if we get a positive result!!

kk79 there is a 13 yr age gap between me and my dh which people forget, to start with people though me and my step daughters were sisters with my dh the dad ... hahahaha! Its horrible when you wait and dont rush life only to be hampered by unfair rules - hugs xx

xx


----------



## kk79

Yup, self funded as he had kids - hardly fair in my opinion, but then isn't there a 12 month wait on the NHS? anyway, it is what it is and although its all been put on credit cards we a plan up our sleeves ...were both going to sell our kidneys.....just kiddin     although I would chop a limp off right now for a BFP!

Regarding age gaps, you cant help who you fall in love with and in these modern times what is conventional relationships anyway? I love my guy regardless. When you know you know. Sometimes we get the odd double take and you wonder what people are staring at , then it dawns on you! But hey, were happy and I don't care! Whats 22 years between friends?! lol.

xxx


----------



## Miracle14

Hi all, 
Hope everybdy is doing good. 
Thankyou for ur replies.

Hey rock1607, 
It feels so nice to hear ur news. Wishing it sticks in thr.
I remember we had et on same day. So its just 8dp today. I was told to test only on 10dp. So theres no way it can b darker cos hcg is still low. Sorry, but can i ask where u read this info abt line darker for viability?

Please relax, v dnt knw wats cooking inside. 

U tc  Hun  xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Shadow we had our ET yesterday too... 
We have 1 embie abroad and OTD is mothers day 


What about you...  I am a second wife too..Maybe create a forum for us haha...  My DH is 6 years older than me... 

I can't wait to read the results of the ladies testing tomorrow..Big hugs to carter xxx


----------



## Miracle14

Hello all,

Friday seems to be the greates day in this forum... Let all be bfps   . 

Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Toothfairy ... haha like your suggestion of a forum for second wives ... think the moderator would have a field day!! 

Good for all those testing in the morning xx


----------



## mandymoo12

A lot of second wives here!! It can be difficult..

Can it ask what everyone is doing on their 2ww? I'm so paranoid I'm doing the wrong thing and I've ruined my chances.. 

There is no way I could have done bed rest. Last night when I got home I did go to bed at 8pm and we watched tv till about 11pm and then went to bed. I got up about 9.00. I've walked the dog a couple of times and driven to my folks where I'm hanging out for a few hours. The dog has jumped and sat on my tummy!

I have slight twinges in my tummy, but that might just be the feeling still from EC.

I've also been asked to go on a work trip next Wednesday to Friday.. Been assured it won't be too stressful, so thought it might take my mind off things... Not sure though.. Feel exhausted at the moment.


----------



## shadow2013

Mandymoo ... im havig this first week off so 7 days with ec as my first then im at work for 7 days but reduced hrs and ive moved into a less stressful office for the most part (being a police community support officer I darent go out on patrol!!) Im lucky I have two exceptional sergeants who are more concerned with my welfare than work!! Then im off on holiday in my new caravan on the north norfolk coast for otd!!


----------



## Toothfairy

Mandymoo...

My clinic in London feels apart from drinking loads of water to carry on doing everything else as normal... I am back at work (ET Yesterday) walking as usual... 

They also feel taking baths and sex is ok too... 

I am no expert but just voicing what the clinic says xx


----------



## Angela.S

My 2ww:

No baths for 7 days
Drink lots of water
go about your normal routine... work etc ( but no heavy lifting)
no Sex for 2 weeks
and most of all P.M.A

= my BFP!!


----------



## Lady L

Hi everyone, 

I have been out all day, and enjoyed Reading the 2nd wife thing! Me too, and step children, that can be a challenge, I love mine too, and they are older, in their 20's.
The whole  challenge of  wanting to be a mum myself. Not them.

I had a laugh kk79, if AF comes, red wine is waiting.... I have a supply in storage just incase! Lol , And I relate to never being pregnant, as I haven't either, never.

Lots of good Posts girls, have enjoyed Reading them, it cheered me up tonight.

Tomorrow is a Huge day, thinking of you all.
Love lady L xx


----------



## Loulou83

Hi rock1607 I have done exactly the same as you! My OTD is tomorrow but I have a lot of af pains feeling its on its way so I tested this morning and got a faint BFP. Hoping it's not a chemical pregnancy and will keep testing.


----------



## Rock1607

Hi loulou83 


Yes mine was BfP iterated again this afternoon with a first response and still faint but BFP all the same?  What test did you use?  What time do you get results tomorrow x 

Thanks guys  for all you comments! I'm just hoping and praying tomorrow will bring good news for is all xxxx


----------



## Loulou83

Rock1607 I did it with a clear blue. Even now having stomach ache and af pains. I'll do another test first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Rock1607

Loulou - I've still got bad pains too and feel like AF is coming!! What level hcg does clear blue detect is it 50 If so that's great as that's what my clinic class as a positive. The super drug one I did measures 10 and the first response is 25! Wish if of got a clear blue one now xxx


----------



## Loulou83

Rock the hcg levels are 25 got this clear blue one.


----------



## Rock1607

Well loulou I wish you all the luck in the world I hope and pray you get good levels tomorrow... Please keep us all informed that goes for all you ladies testing tomorrow! I will keep you all updated x x x


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is coping with the 2ww ok, am finding it's going very slow here! Have had the odd twinge and cramping, sore boobs and come the afternoon I need a nap! So hard to know whether something is happening or if it's all the drugs. Still 9 sleeps until OTD!

Will be thinking of everyone testing tomorrow, everything crossed for lots of bfps x


----------



## tricia1012

Hello 
I've just found this thread, wondered if it would be ok to join?
Me and my husband have just done our 2nd ivf cycle at hammersmith , we had 2 5dt no frosties  I started spotting the past two days not a lot but enough to worry me. This happened to us last time , too scared to test don't know if I should wait until otd? Thought I would be more prepared this time but 2ww is driving me crazy!!! Still 3 days to go! 

Tricia xxx


----------



## shadow2013

My clinic gave an a4 sheet of what I cant do!! No sex no baths no lifting basically do nothing for three days post et. And only light stuff until otd.

tricia .. just thinking if your 3days till otd it could be implantation spotting 

fingers crossed for those testing tomorrow and those who've done a sneaky test early and got bfp's early well done!!

I tested today to see iff the trigger injection is out of my system and then if and when I test - I know I cant hold out this tim, I know the positive wont be from the trigger 

Sticky vibes everyone xx


----------



## Toothfairy

It's funny how every clinic gives different advice..

Shadow what was the Result?

X


----------



## shadow2013

Toothfairy .. it was neg so anything positive I get will be newby settling in. Gonna wait till monday which will be 5dp2dt. I have suffered a few times with clinical depression and the first neg cycle really hit me hard so dh and I have come up with a little monitroig plan to keep me sane and my hoped in check! !


----------



## tricia1012

Shadow- i wish you all the best with the rest of your wait  i found a really good fertility accupuncturist who advised me to get loads of sleep , drink as much warm water as you can , loads of green leafy veg and a large glass of organic semi skimmed milk every day to help make the embryos comfy in there. 
Sending loads of positive vibes your way


----------



## Jess81

Shadow testing 5dp2dt is way too early, just don't want you to be hit with a neg and feel like it's over. Implantation may only be happening 5dpt and there won't be enough HCG for a test to pick up. 

Obviously up to you, like I said just don't want u to feel like it's over if it's really not had chance yet xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi jess81 ... dont panic I know its way to early and im fully prepared for negs before hopefully a bfp


----------



## Rock1607

Any of you ladies testing tomorrow feeling really nervous? I feel sick I've just another test and still BFP.... I'm praying my levels are good xxx

Good luck to you all and keep us informed... Sticky vibes xxxxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Yes Rock - very very nervous and not done any tests yet so no clue 😬😬😬

Congrats to all those who are already safe in the knowledge of a BFP!! (Rock, you can relax now?!) x

Best wishes to those still 2 week waiting xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Rock BFP in the evening clearly stated its positive....

Kaecy lu.. I will be like you in 10days.. Most probably the lady one to test on Mother's Day... 

Shadow.. Glad you and DH has had a chat about this cycle... At least the drugs have left your system now..


----------



## Wass

Morning ladies, ok it's barely morning but I woke up with a full bladder (TMI), and as its officially OTD day wanted to mark the occasion with another test, and its still BFP!!!! Didn't know how to insert smilies!!!

Good luck to everyone testing today, whether it's your 1st test, or your 4th (just wanted to make sure!). Hugs to those who have had a BFN, this process is a rollercoaster ride, and not always an enjoyable one!.

For those just at the beginning of the 2ww journey, time will pass - keep yourself busy, and enjoy the feeling of being PUPO!. There are some great people on here who are with you ever step of the way.

Sharry - can you please update me to BFP please.


----------



## Rock1607

Morning ladies

Wass- congratulations on your BFP! Mine was also BFP this morning, however the line is lighter then the 3 tests yesterday. So for me I'm panicking it's all over now! I wish you all the luck in the world for those testing today! 
Hope to see plenty of BFPs on here xxx
Miracle and niceanimal your especially in my thoughts today xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miracle14

Wass: many congratulations... Wishing u the very best for the next 9 months..
I think none of us have slept yesterday nite..  xxx

Rock1607: cant v wait a bit more before calling out hun?! U deserve to get one.. Wat a rollercoaster ride this is... I am wide awake from 4am to c ladies get bfp here. I  have tears for u rock1607. I am anxious for u hunxxx. Lets cross our fingers tight and hope it works.    .
I re tested mine today, 9dp5dt, its definitely thicker than the previous one, but still not as dark as control line.dont know what it means. According to my clinic my otd is tomorrow and re testing next saturday.

Wishing everybdy the very best,very best today... I am glued to this forum on my ipad

Xxx


----------



## Angela.S

GOOD LUCK all you ladies with your OTD Today!! mine is today also, as you know ive got strong BFP's Since wednesday, but  cant wait to have it confirmed!!!


----------



## Loutomo

Morning Ladies, 

I've tried so hard no to obsess on forums, 2nd time FET 3day transfer 2 grade AA embryos November 2013 flailed😞😞😞😞

Began prognova February, another FET 2 embryos 5dt. 1 A/b grade and 1BB grade everything so different this time round.... OTD tomorrow got a BFP clear blue digital today 
1-2 weeks preg.

Good luck to all testing today and those on 2ww, if anybody wants to check symptoms please let me know, I totally searched endlessly to find out answers to each niggle.

Couldn't be happier☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Hi Ladies

Woke at 415 but took til 6 to pluck up courage to test. However two clear blues later and I got my two BFPs followed by lots of tears 😄

Thanks for all your support ladies. Massive congrats again to all those with BFPs and big big hugs for those with BFNs. For those of you still in 2WW, hang on in there and keep believing  xx


----------



## Loutomo

Sherry can you please add me to the list


----------



## Toothfairy

Angela test test test lol.. 

Well done ladies on getting your BFP... 

I am glued to the forum too... 

Keacy lu,  loutomo and rock congrats x


----------



## Niceanimal

Congratulations Kaecy-Lu! Amazing news. Xxx  

Rock, great that you still have a BFP! Is there any way you can get a doctor's test today to confirm your levels are ok? I am sure they are fine - I feel v positive for you - but it'd be great if you could get the reassurance you deserve so you can celebrate with the other BFPs. 
 Praying this is your time.

AFM, I have zero symptoms - of AF or pregnancy now - and think I'm going to join you Miracle and test tomorrow. I'm not v hopeful so think I could do with another day to recover before work on Monday, if it's a BFN. 

Good luck to everyone still PUPO! Hugs to all.


----------



## Miracle14

Keacy lou: congratulations....    safe 9 months xxx

Niceanimal: no symptoms is a good sign. I dnt have  a single symtopm other than mild ohss, which is subsiding. But still got a better line today than that on wednesday( i was massively bloated)..all the very best hun , its OtD for us tomorrow... Xxx

To all the other bfp'ers ,congratulations again... Praying for safe 9 months..xxx

All the best to all here..xxx


----------



## kk79

Well I'm out ladies. I'm sure you can guess what the extra F stands for but woke up to AFF this morning to add to my nice BFFN. brilliant. thanks life  

Trying to hold it together at work and as do HR for a living have already have been making a brew subject to people talking about their babies.....I just want to scream and cry.....

2 tries down. 1 remaining. FFS


----------



## rainbow84

to all you fellow Friday testers. Just off to hospital to get bloods done. Have been getting BFP since Monday at home but not believing it til someone tells me!

Love to all.

xXx


----------



## kk79

and sorry, in my strop I forgot to say thanks for those who chatted with me thu this 2ww. 
I hope you get good news x


----------



## Loulou83

Just done 2 tests and got a bfp very happy!


----------



## abike78

Morning Ladies

I have been reading all of the posts but now really feel like I need some support! I am now 6dp 5dt and really feeling the stress of it all.

We had 2 fab 5AA hatching blasts transferred and up until today I have been feeling really positive.  No cramps, just pulls, no sore boobs just heavy, nice heavy feeling in my abdomen and mild OHSS, but today I don't feel anything other than some back ache!  My face however is really clear, which is not normal for me! I am usually like a pizza...  Especially before AF

I am due to test on Monday and am so scared...  I am not sure what I will do if it is a BFN as I had to say enough is enough and this really is our last chance.  

Is it normal to not really feel anything at this stage?

Congratulations to everyone with their BFP's and huge hugs to KK79 and anyone else that has not had such good news!!!

xxx


----------



## juliaG83

KK79 big hugs for you! Sorry to hear you got BFN im in the same boat this month! Your FFS made me giggle thats exactly what i said! Im hoping next cycle is 3rd time lucky for us both!!!

Big hugs to all of you with BFN's xxxx

Congratulations to those with BFP's really happy for you xxx


----------



## Lady L

Good morning, 

Huge congrats to all those bfp's. Wishing you all the best, safest, happiest 9 months ahead.   

and to all the bfn, I'm sending you all my TLC, and hugs to you. Kk79, I'm really sorry, get that big glass of red wine down you tonight babes. Think of your next cycle, and that will be your time, it's just devistating.

Lots of hugs everyone xxx


----------



## kk79

some acronym's need no explanation! I've always had a potty mouth.... 
anyway, sulking aint gonna change things, maybe see some of you next time xx and thanks again xx


----------



## Niceanimal

Sorry to hear your news *kk79*. FFS indeed.

Thanks *Miracle*. I am trying to remain hopeful but I have just now started spotting, which is not the symptom I was hoping for. :-(

Until tomorrow... X


----------



## lozzie lou

OMG rock- so happy for you. When did your cramps stop? I had them 2 days in a row but today seems better. Gladly  so dont wanna get my hopes up but this cycle is different to others. How are you? 
So sorry kk79. Its do hard but gi e it time and ull find the strength you need to move forward 
nice animal whens otd? Is the spotting brown? 
Afm im 9dp5dt. Dying to test but to scared. Way to scared. Wanna stay in bubble now! 
Congrats to all thd bfps


----------



## Miracle14

Hey kk79: big hugs to u hun   . Tc xxx

Niceanimal: is it brown or red?! Any other symtomps?!! Tc hun..hold tight..xxx

Lozzie lou: i m 9dp5dt today, but have already tested 2, sneakyyyy!!!! Bfp... Wen r u testing? Hw many on board? Xxx


----------



## abike78

Morning Ladies

We had 2 fab 5AA hatching blasts transferred and up until today I have been feeling really positive.  No cramps, just pulls, no sore boobs just heavy, nice heavy feeling in my abdomen and mild OHSS, but today I don't feel anything other than some back ache!  My face however is really clear, which is not normal for me! I am usually like a pizza...  Especially before AF

I am due to test on Monday and am so scared...  I am not sure what I will do if it is a BFN as I had to say enough is enough and this really is our last chance.  

Is it normal to not really feel anything at this stage?


xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi ladies I will be entering 2ww on Monday hopefully 
Embryologist phoned this morning and says all 7 are really good quality and Monday will be blastocyst stage I am a but confused tbh
Also what dies dp mean and dt??


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yes, it is definitely normal to feel nothing at this stage. The 2ww is an absolute nightmare because you find yourself querying every little niggle you feel or worrying about not feeling anything.  Not everyone has any 'symptoms' at all. I felt no different; no sore boobs, no implantation bleed/spotting, no cramping... BFP.  

Wishing you lots of luck for OTD.


----------



## Bubles25

Wow there is so many BFP, Congratulations everyone.  

Keep strong girls with the BFN i know its so hard. Thinking of you all. 

AFM i'm 2pd5dt i'm having a couple of twinges, clearly to early for any signs but cant remember if i felt like this on my last cycle. I get to test on the 28th so only a week today. Eak. I'm not testing early. 

Angela S - we were on the last March cycle buddies page. Massive Congrats.  xxx

MandyMoo - When can you test? How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## dips

Hi abike78,

Don't worry too much about the symptoms...everyone's body is different and reacts in different ways...having or not having symptoms is no way of guessing whether it has worked or not.

I had 3 IVF's and had NO symptoms whatsoever in my 2ww and as u can see from my signature the outcome for all the 3 was totally different so please don't feel low...stay positive and test only on OTD for a true result.

Wishing you all the good luck for this cycle


----------



## mandyb

Kk79 I'm joining too, I got my BFN, FFS is definitely the word of the morning.
Feeling very sad but know I have a wonderful partner and we will get through this.  I was just hoping for some good news to share as we all really need that right now. 
Sending lots of hugs to all the BFN's, definitely a well earned glass of wine coming my way this evening.

Congrats to all the BFP's, super happy for you all.

On to the next chapter now.

Love Mand xx


----------



## juliaG83

Mandy huge hugs for you!! My glass of wine turned into a bottle of wine which was very much enjoyed oopsies! 

Heres to the next cycle......

xxx


----------



## abike78

Thanks Ladies

I can definetly feel something going on down there, but not sure what!  It does not feel like my period, it feels like a heavy stretching feeling so I really hope this is a good sign.

I am so scared to test.. 

xx


----------



## mandymoo12

Wow.. This thread is super busy! 
Big hugs to the BFNs I'm so sorry and enjoy your bottles of wine!  
Massive congrats to the BFPs.... Xx

Bubles25 my OTD is 30th March. Wonder why they are different? I've had tummy twinges, but presume that was just a hangover from the ET as it was only 2 days ago!!!! 

Xx


----------



## Rock1607

So I've just had blood test to confirm the BFPS I've been getting on HPT's!! Now it's just wait and see if they come back with a good level!! Scared slightly as she said the drugs can give is a false positive xxxx


----------



## swaps

huge hugs to BFNs. do not give up your hopes. may the next round will be only yours. 

Quite a BFPs, congrats to all.


----------



## Haydan

So happy to hear of more BFPs today - good luck to you all and enjoy your 9months! 

thinking of those with BFFNs - its cruel and not fair; hope you get through it ok and can move forward whether that be another cycle or a different path in life 

*In sha Allah*
DP = days post
DT - day transfer
i.e. 2dp5dt = 2 days post 5 day transfer
Hope that helps

Good luck to all those still waiting to test! 

AFM - im just glad its the weekend - this has been one of the longest weeks of my life! celebrating my days 60th tonight then chillin and seeing friends over the weekend.
hopefully next week wont be too bad as i test on Wednesday and have booked it off work so only gotta get through Monday and Tuesday.

Thinking of you all!


----------



## lozzie lou

Miracle- you naughty but lucky girl! I just dont know. Cramping stopped but feel fire in my belly. Like a hot feeling. Sounds odd! Im so tempted but dp would probs be upset if I tested without him and he wont let me do it early so gunna hang it out! Any symptomz at the mo? Congrats lovely- hope I can join you in next thread....... 
Great news Rock- so is it defo? Have your cramps gone? Xxx
hey everyone


----------



## Miracle14

Hey lozzie lou: i think its positive for u,... No symptomzzz at alll... Even calmy resting boobies  , but massively bloated again ( ohss). Oh well, m nt digging much nw, just have to waitfor blood tests for the numbers nw. True, wait for ur dp to be along..makes a lot of difference,, xxx

Hey niceanimal: can u get ur bloods done today? I think it will ease ur mind a lot hun..xxx

Hey haydan: how r u ?! Hws it going xxx

Hey rock1607: i think that nurse is slitely nuts. I understand they cant give us false hopes, but cant she be supportive ?! If nt, ask her to just shut her mouth. The hcg after trigger is out of system within maximum of 12-14 days. Maximum..if 10,000iu is used. I read that, ur body loses 1000 units/day of hcg after the trigger shot. I agree if she asks u to wait for levels, but she is silly abt telling  u that , tc hun..keep us updated xxx


----------



## lozzie lou

My clinic dont send youforblood tests. Just ask youto take hpt on the day. Is that odd? Gunna be the slowest 2 daysever I know it! Luckyyouno symptoms. How different we all are  my symptoms were the same as rock so praying its positive ! Xxxx


----------



## buddy01

Hi all

Well I'm out as I took the test this morning and it is negative.  Very disappointing but am determined to give IVF/ICSI a third go.

Love to you all
Jane x


----------



## Miracle14

Hey lozzie lou: I dnt have the blood works too.And i am nhs funded.. I m checking it every alternate day on hpts. But if i get worried within next week, i am sure i will go private for blood works. My clinic wud do bloods only after next saturday( nearly 20 days past 5dt). Xxx


----------



## Angela.S

oh no!! big hugs  *Buddy01*!!! been thinking of you xxxx

AFM .just had my bloods waiting for confirmation around 4pm xxx

Congrats all you BFP's and  to the bfn's xxxx


----------



## buddy01

Thanks Angela and I hope all goes well 

Jane xx


----------



## Rock1607

Buddy I'm so sorry you got a BFN... Great positive attitude!!! Hope your ok sending big hugs to you  

Angela s mine is 4pm too so nerve wrecking for us all hey x. Good luck hope they come back with a good level! Xxx

Lizzie Lou hope your ok xx

Miracle 14 I know I came ôut feeling so deflated but it's just a case of wait and see now hey xxx


----------



## Lady Lily

Hi 

This thread is sooooooooooo busy. I don't think I can mention everyone.

So

Congratulations to all the BFPs And super good luck in the next 9 months. You lucky ladies you all deserve it 

Massive hugs and thoughts for all those BFNs. It's so heartbreaking  

I am 8 days post 5DT and can test tomorrow with hpt. Bloods on Monday.

I have had lots of cramping and some spotting but the doc says this is normal and expected and try not to worry.

Reading this thread is really helping. Knowing there are lots of you out there going through the same. Thank you

Will let you know tomorrow what the hpt says

Lily


----------



## rainbow84

Hi ladies,

So sorry to those that haven't had the news they were hoping for  

Quite a few BFP today so congratulations!  

AFM, just had phone call with blood results, after 6.5 years I still can't quite believe it but we have our long awaited BFP!

xXx


----------



## Lady Lily

Congratulations rainbow. That's awesome news. X


----------



## Toothfairy

Wow rainbow big congrats 

Its your time and I see you have 2 on board xxxx


----------



## Loutomo

Congrats rainbow excellent news😀😀😀

All those with BFP fingers crossed for a safe 9 months 

Lizzie Lou, keep positive I thought it was all over yesterday all feelings gone, however today BFP, had nothing in the first week, then second week bloating and some twinges, also had urine a lot. No sore boobs or anything like that, but then nothing so hang in there and lots of positive thoughts it got me through!! Good luck and to all those testing soon xx


----------



## lozzie lou

Thanks Loutomo! V bloated today, slight headache and feeling a bit crampy but not heavy like yesterday so interested to c what happens tomorrow. Lots of twinges and a sharp pain in the boobytodaylol  Cant wait till sunday morning, just need an answer  a good 1 to! 
Congrats Rainbow  so many bfps on this thread  so sorry to bfns- be strong and have that next move in sight 
 for you Rock xxx
Good luck lady lily and all you ladies testing soon


----------



## Niceanimal

Well, it's a 'FFS' for me too as I have started bleeding now - red blood - and have that AF feeling. I'll test tomorrow as planned but I guess it is game over.

Best of luck to you all, especially* Rock, Miracle, Haydan, rainbow, mandymoo *and those other late-March FFs that have been so great these past few weeks. I truly wish you all the best.


----------



## Rock1607

Well I've just had the call ladies and I have a BFP!!!! Wahooooo our beta was 113 got an early scan booked the 11th April to make sure all is ok xxxx
Congrats to all you BFPS  and I'm so so sorry to all you that have BFNs please keep going, after 10 years it's finally happened for us xxxxxx


----------



## Poodie

Hi Ladies,

Im new to this thread so hi and congrats to all the BFP's and sorry for the BFN's. How early have people tested and got a BFP after 5 day blasto transfer? xxx


----------



## katie079

Hi All,

All my prayers are with the BFN's and everyone in the 2ww, BFN's i really hope it works out for you all very soon.   

2ww'ers I have everything crossed for you and lots of positive sticky vibes coming your way.   

BFP'ers - Congratulations!! My Prayers are with you all for a safe nd peaceful 9 months for you and baby.xx


----------



## orchidz

*Poodie* I tested 6dp5dt and got a faint BFP on a tesco hpt. I have read that they are very sensitive. Testing early is not for the faint hearted though. I did about 3 or 4 a day until OTD as I was so afraid the line was going to disappear.


----------



## Miracle14

Niceanimal: sorry to c u goin thru these xxx

Rock1607: i am sooooo happppy for u hun....wow......wat a num....u wer so worried dear.... Congratulations.....lovely..in between april 11th is by bday  ... The sun is shining for sure.... U must b over the moon ,isnt it..?! Throwing so e some baby dust,healthy baby dust to u darling...its baby dancing then huh?!!!  Xxxx

Poodie: i tested on 7 dp5dt, but very faint line. Tested today again , better line(9dp5dt). But dnt puah urself for early testing. My ohss made me to test early,else i had promised i wudnt test until 10dp.

Its official test date for me tomorrow .. 
Xxx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Many thanks all. Since 6am it's starting to sink in! So so relieved and very grateful. Really appreciate everyone's kind words of support over the nasty 2WW.

Massive congrats to everyone else by had BFPs today and so so sorry to the BFNs, so hard. 

Sending lots of positive vibes to those of you left to test in March. Stay strong, dreams do come true.

For all the other BFPs I wish you all a happy and healthy 8 months!! Xx


----------



## Poodie

Thanks for your replies girls... I'm going to stay strong and hang on till test day I think!! Xxx


----------



## mandyb

Hi all

Looks like I didn't read the test properly this morning and as no bleed they said to continue to take the pessaries till Monday, so we did a clear blue digital and BFP!!!

So happy and completely shocked but feel someone was looking down on us today!!

Mand xx


----------



## suffolkgirl

Evening everyone,

Congratulations to those who got their bfps today! Is reassuring to hear about positive outcomes.

Thinking of those for who it was a bfn this time.

I've been feeling out of sorts today, bit down and emotional and quite a few cramps and twinges. Am so scared af is going to arrive any minute. Just been to the loo and tmi but it's pink when I wipe   so worried it's going to develop into full blown af   am 7dp5dt x


----------



## MazAL

Hi, cam you add me my test is on 28 march. first try at ivf. very anxious. thanks


----------



## Lady L

Morning everyone,

I've been emotional the past few days  
Finding it hard now, 5 more sleeps to go.
We go away for a break on Monday, with close family. Including stepchild!!So I know I will have support.
Is that a good thing, might want to be alone. Too late now as we have planned it all.
I will be putting a brave face on.  
Think the nerves  are getting the better of me!  Really scared, I'm trying to think positive, but I know it's not worked for some reason. 

Hope all the bfp's yesterday are doing ok, what fantastic  results, and the bfn's are looking forward to their bfp.

Xxx


----------



## Angela.S

Hi ladies, its confirmed!! we are officially pregnant!! Hcg levels 361 xxxxxxxxx can you update us with a pretty pom pom dancer please *sharry*


----------



## Hels13

Yay Angela!!!!!!!!!xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Woohoo Angela big congrats xx


----------



## Niceanimal

Well, I've tested and as suspected it's a BFN for me.  

We're not sure what's next so that's it from me for now. Best of luck to all who are PUPO and have B FPs. Big hugs to my fellow BFNs. Onwards & upwards. X


----------



## Angela.S

to you *niceanimal*... Hope you get your deserved BFB soon xxxxx


----------



## Niceanimal

Thanks Angela   Good luck for the next 9 months!


----------



## Lady L

Big hugs to you Nice animal 
Sorry xx


----------



## Loutomo

Morning ladies,

Lady L, it's not over and I think we all at some point during the dreaded 2ww think it's all over, you have to keep thinking positive and keeping everything crossed and you'll get your BFP, wishing you all the luck and baby dust for a sticky x


----------



## Loutomo

So sorry to hear that nice animal, when I got my BFN a had a lovely bottle of wine and a good cry xx hope you get your BFP soon x


----------



## Niceanimal

Thanks Lady L and Loutomo. I am looking forward to that wine! X


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

So sorry to hear your news Nice animal. Big hugs and best of luck for the future


----------



## Dreamer14

Nice animal and kk79   SO sorry to hear about your BFNs. I hope all of you who got them are doing OK!

Massive congrats Rock1607 and all the other BFPs!! Wishing you a healthy 9 months - enjoy every moment!

As for me I'm 5dp5dt and I am finding this so hard! This is definitely the hardest part of the whole process!! So after 2 days of serious AF cramps ( yesterday I kept running to the loo so SURE it had started), and pain in my I lower back. I have decided to try and embrace being PUPO as trying to 2nd guess my body is not helping! It really hit home when I called DH on my lunch break and he was panicked as he assumed I called to give him bad news and that AF had arrived. He's been amazing and he says he understands it's my defence mechanism assuming the worst to protect myself from heartbreak but I never truly realised how my negativity was affecting him too.

So I am trying to appreciate the fact that we have made it this far with 2 5 day blasts on board. And we will do everything we can to do FET if this cycle is unsuccessful (we only get 1 NHS funded cycle). 

Good luck to everyone still in the 2ww fingers crossed for lots more BFPs for us all.


----------



## Lady L

Thank you Loutomo


----------



## Miracle14

Big hugs to u niceanimal   

Hope things sort out for u hun..xxx


----------



## jen_bretby

Afternoon ladies

I'm sorry I haven't posted recently, I have been looking in on you all but I needed to keep a bit of distance this week just to get me through...it's not working .  I need your reassurance please.

Dreamer- looks like you and I are pretty close in terms of this 2WW but going on your recent post you're managing it better than me!!!  Well done...count down now

Niceanimal and KK and any other ladies who got horrid BFNs this week...I'm thinking of you all and hoping you get your baby wish soon   

Lady L, Suffolkgirl and MazAL- I feel the same as you, very anxious and emotional particularly today, not sure why!!! I think I'm going mad actually . Not quite sure how I'm gonna get through the next few days...I'm so worried its all going to go wrong 

Angela, Mandy, Miracle and Keacy and any other ladies I've missed- massive congrats on your BFPs    so very happy for you ladies . Hope you send a bit of your baby dust out to the rest of of 2WW ladies xx

AFM- I am now 5dp5dt (but not sure if that should be 6dp5dt, ET 17/3/14, but have been told to test 14days after EC which is 26/3/14, only 9dp5dt!).  I have had a few mild twinges, joint aches and back ache on and off since 2dp and very mild on/off nausea too!!! Really trying hard not to overanalyse but finding it really hard .  Today I'm feeling very anxious, tired, short tempered and generally like crying!!  Don't recall getting any of this when I got pg with my daughter. So I'm really worried!!!!!!!  My mood usually deteriorates before AF but not usually this much, and usually DH notices first and warns me I'm getting shirty!  We really really need this to work as we're not ready to give up yet but have pretty much run out of money.  We've never had an NHS cycle even though neither of us had any children prior to our daughter, both of us have always been within age limits but our area stopped funding IVF just before we found out we needed it in 2010!!!  And to top it off were both NHS nurses, nothing like a kick in the teeth...so over our 5 cycles we have probably forked out something in the region of 25-30k but we did get our beautiful daughter in the process!!!! Can't be unhappy about that!! 
So very sorry to off load here but DH is also so anxious I don't really want him to have anything else to worry about, sorry.

Please send me your      please ladies, I really need you x


----------



## Camsie

Hello everyone, may I join in?  I had my first IUI yesterday, so am now embarking on my first 2ww.  Bit weird isn't it?!


----------



## shadow2013

*jenbretby* hey hunny ... its obviiusly the day for struggling! ! Keep calm and try to keep positivebecause its supposed to help  for strength for you.
Your march april cycle buddies were asking how you were coping with 2ww. To answer your q about what day you are at - ec counts as day 0 so hopefully you can work it out from there, I cant remember your ec date. Sending you lots of love hugs and support babe

for all you ladies with bfps yey!!! Well done and praying you have a smooth 9months ahead of you

for the ladies with bfns I hope you find your path and way forward. Lots of love and support for you too

afm im snuggled up on the sofa as im shattered after going out yesterday to the pub (made my dad order a cup of tea) went to the garden centre today and now im a little uncomfortable with cramping type pains. Hubby has tucked me up with a cuppa and blanket!

xx


----------



## MrsDreamer

Hi Sharry could you please add me? TTC for 4 years, 2nd attempt at IVF/ICSI-first failed. OTD 27th March - Our Wedding Anniversary so hoping that is good luck for us. First timer on a forum   Positive vibes for everyone  for BFP's


----------



## Lady Lily

Hi all

That's a BFP for me to. Can hardly believe it. Did two home test and both came straight out strong. Blood test Monday as they couldn't do it today.

Congratulations Angela and everyone else.

Big hug and thoughts with everyone waiting. It's so hard. 

Keeping my fingers crossed. I am happy but I have been here twice before and it's all ended in tears. Hopefully the DEIVF will give a better response

Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

JenBretby - thanks for the good wishes. Am definitely sending lots more baby dust to all you on 2WW.

I also just wanted to say that in my 2WW, I had all those same symptoms you are having, so I hope that gives you a bit of hope at this tricky time that you may be right on course for a lovely BFP too!! Keeping everything crossed for you Lovely xx

Huge congrats and big hugs Lady Lily!! Fab news xx


----------



## Lady Lily

Thank you

Just saw your BFP Lacey lu

Congratulations and best wishes

I struggle to keep up with the thread and keep missing stuff.

I have had bad cramps all week and spotting but doc said to relax. This is very normal. Today is much better although I feel a bit queezy and so shattered.

Doc has said to expect lots of cramping and spotting as normal. It does make it so hard though.

Thinking of all you bfn ladies and all you waiting. My panty watch paranoia will continue.

Lily


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

All sounds like good positive signs from my experience Lily - I would be feeling very positive if I were you!! Xx


----------



## MrsDreamer

Congrats Kaecy-Lu and Lady Lily!! I have yet to experience a BFP but I can definitely imagine how you are feeling. 5 more loooong days before I can test so I am driving myself slightly crazy reading everyones experiences


----------



## Kellyc77

Hey ladies 

Just had my et and got 2 on board so can finally join the 2ww group! Just reading some posts amazing support and positivity on here .

Lady lily congratulations on the Bfa

Xxx


----------



## Miracle14

Super congratulations lady lily..sending u best wishes n strong baby sticky dust hun...

To all the other ladies waiting: jen_bretby, mrs dreamer,kellyc77,shadow2013... Keep up ur hopes,keep positive( though it isnt easy). But theres nothing much v can do ..Ladies here are amazing, too supportive.. All the very best...xxx


----------



## MrsDreamer

Thanks Miracle 14- sooo hard to stay positive when a BFN is so gut wrenching! All the hormones dont help either (I find myself blubbering at the simplest thing and then laughing about it cause its stupid to be crying) DH thinks I am a bit loony atm. I over analyse every little twinge and I am seeing and feeling symptoms that I probably would never notice on a normal day. Gah I just wish it was Thursday already and I can either celebrate with a Grape Juice or drink a bottle of wine for my wedding anniversary. Either way I will make the most of the day.
Miracle 14 how did your test go, was it today?


----------



## shadow2013

*miracle* thanks hun ... id be lost without this forum!!

*kellycc*   yey!! Bet your buzzing after your stress from yesterday!

Question of the day ... can we eat tiramisu? I know some soft cheeses are off limits, is mascapone one of them??

sat with a glass of rose spritzer non alcoholic of course but in a wine glass makes it all the nicer xx


----------



## Dreamer14

Hey JenBretby

We are pretty much identical with dates although you get to test earlier than me!  my ET was 17 march but I've been told to wait until 28th to test. Out of curiosity where are you receiving your treatment? Mine's at Oxford. 

Hang in there lovely, I felt positive this morning, but this afternoon still feel like AF is gonna start any minute, mild heartburn & (sorry tmi) discharge which was brown when I wiped. My boobs were swollen 1-4dpt but today seem smaller. I'm losing hope that the cycle was successful but trying my hardest for PMA. We talk to our embies and tell them we love them & DH gives my tummy 2 kisses every morning and evening .

I hope your symptoms mean BFP for you and now I know how close our dates are I'll be following your posts closely  are you planning on POAS before your OTD?

Welcome to the new ladies and good luck in you 2ww  

Sticky baby dust to all x


----------



## Praying4asibling

Dreamer in my experience all your symptoms are positive. Xx


----------



## Lady Lily

Hi dreamer

I have been exactly the same and I am BFP today. Bloating and spotting and cramps stopped yesterday but my boobs are sore. 

This is not easy and doc told me to expect this.

Try keep strong xxx


----------



## Dreamer14

Thanks mummyatlast and lady lily! Xx


----------



## Miracle14

Hello mrsdreamer: my otd was today, but i checked it from wed, (7dp5dt). I had severe bloating,mild ohss.and thats hw i suspected that it cud be hcg due to pregnancy . My clinic has asked me to repeat it again next saturday, n then they wud decide the scan date. Its so hard to spend everyday even after 2ww. I will breathe rite probably only after seeing that little heart beat . 

Hope evrything is fine for u xxx


----------



## Bubles25

Massive congratulations to all the BFP's  

Big hugs to all the BNF's I really hope everyone on use become the mummy's we all dream off. 

AFM i'm 3dp5dt not many symptoms as yet, had twinges day 1 and 2. Quite nervous that i have no symptoms. Well DH has gone out tonight so i'm snuggled up on the sofa watching One born every minute, why i do this to myself is beyond me. I'm sat here praying Friday will be a BFP. I remember crying last time the day before my OTD as i was convinced AF was arriving but when i did the test it was positive which sadly ended in a missed miscarriage but other than that day i cant remember any symptoms. 

What are everyone else s symptoms? 

xxx


----------



## jen_bretby

Thank you ladies

I had a good cry and felt soooo much better , not quite sure what that was all about??
Thank you for your supportive posts, it really does help to know we're all there for each other 

Dreamer- I'm with the Lister, did you do a 5dt?? Not sure why our OTDs are different but I have wondered if mine is a little early (I'll be 9dp5dt). But I have read that by day this stage hcg can be detected in blood, not sure about urine?? If its negative then I expect we'll retest a couple of days later as my AF is pretty unpredictable!!  

Congrats to those ladies who've had a BFP since I posted earlier, I'm off to bed before a 12 hour days at work tomorrow.
Sleep well ladies x


----------



## mandymoo12

Hi all.
Just home from a curry... I'm 3dp5dt.. Same as bubles. Although my test OTD is 2 days later.. Will I be able to wait? The only symptoms I have is that I'm extremely tired. The only reason I'm still awake now is that I had a 2 hour nap earlier. I also have sore boobs, but could that be the progesterone?

I also had a couple of twinges in the first couple of days.. 

I'm trying to be positive, but finding it difficult to believe.


----------



## Praying4asibling

I would say sore boobs is the progesterone. 

Xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Ps I'm also on my 2ww but not posting much as it makes me go a little crazy! X


----------



## abike78

Hi ladies. ..

Quick post... starting slightly spotting yesterday so did a test just now at 8dp5dt...

Bfp  bfp bfp...

So happy. 


Xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Mandymoo..

The only symptom I have is I am tired..I test next week Sunday and no other symptoms post ET which was Wednesday xx


----------



## lozzie lou

Hi ladies, just a quick note to say I woke at 2am and got a v strong bfp on otd  thankyou all for yoursupport  xxxxx


----------



## Praying4asibling

I'm glad others are having no symptoms. I'm 5dp a 6 day transfer & nothing. Other than a few achey tummy moments. PMA a little low :-(


----------



## Lady L

Congratulations to you Lizzie lou and abike78
Keep well xx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Massive congrats on your BFPs LizzieLou & abike78, fab news!!!


----------



## Miracle14

Hello all
Congratulations to lozzielou n abike 
Sharry can u update mine as bfp pls..
Xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Congrats Lizzielou and Abike xx

Xx


----------



## Angela.S

hi ladies im now 15dp 5dt with my BFP i got a few days back. 

All these symptoms im seeing are ones i had 

period style cramping
dull achey feeling in lower abdomen
stitch like feeling
back ache
extra sensitive nipples
(I got my 1st bfp 10dp 5dt)

good luck ladies

  BABYDUST TO ALL


----------



## Wass

Angela - as daft as it might sound, I'm glad someone else is getting the achy feeling and cramping, it's not just me!. Using it as an excuse to rest up and chillax. 

Fingers crossed for everyone still waiting.


----------



## shadow2013

*lizzielou & abike*     

*wass* im with you on the achey feeling and cramping im 4dp2dt and not looking forward to going back to work in the morning. Gonna enjoy my furbabies birthday and take him a little stroll and then collapse whilst my mum cooks a big roast! !

have good sunday everyone xxx


----------



## MrsDreamer

Congrats to the new BFPS!!! Miracle 14  vibes for a stress free week. I'm doing ok today so far although most of my symptoms are strangely absent, only very slight cramps, and more frequent loo breaks. 4 more sleeps to go!! Need a Hubby Hug though, we work on opposite sides of the country so haven't seen him since Last Sunday and won't get to see him till Friday


----------



## CarylR

Please can you add me to the list. I am 7dp3dt with a FET on a natural cycle. Test date 29th March ( my 11th wedding anniversary and the day before mother's day! ).
I  have previously had 4 ICSI cycles, the last of which was successful  . These frosties (two transferred) was with embryos saved from my last successful cycle so hopefully I will get a good result like last time! 

Good luck to everyone else!

Cxx


----------



## MrsDreamer

vibes CarylR, my test date is also my wedding anniversary so lets hope its good luck for our ODT's   for BFP's


----------



## Bubles25

Congratulations on all the BFP's there has been so many on this thread. 

I think i have pulled somethin gin my back, when i move i have a stabbing pain right across my back. I suppose its taking my mind of my lack of pregnancy symptoms xxx


----------



## MazAL

Hi, i am new here.  This is my first round of ivf.  I didnt produce many eggs and was initially disappointed as i lost one at each stage.  i did get 1 strong fighter to blast stage and they inserted the embryo a week ago.  i didn't realise how this would affect me but i have been suffering really bad anxiety and have been moving around and squeezing tensing my muscles in my abdomen in my sleep.  All i can think is that when i suffered ectopic 3 years ago and had removal tube and complications after surgery that this is all still raw for me.  i haven't had a family yet and i am desperate for a baby.  i have ttc for 5 years but because of my endo and then failed preg with ectop (was on clomid at time) and a year in chronic pain and nerve damage i have only just got around to trying ivf.  it has been a difficult 5 years for my husband and i and i honestly dont know what i am looking for these 2 weeks.  yesterday day 6 since transfer i woke up with the worst headache ever, i still have it today.  i was previously bloated but this has eased and i can't help but think negative.  i am so worried. can any one please tell me whether it is my period coming due to changes in hormones or just give me a bit of advice? im 34 and desperate for a family, any tips on staying calm please too. 

Also, ive been having warm baths and i didn't realise this was a no no, i don't have a shower so cant have showers, im really worried now, thank you


----------



## jen_bretby

MazAL welcome hunny.  You'll find a very supportive bunch of ladies on here!!!
Please don't worry, just remember you can only fix what you know already not things that have already happened. With regards to the bath, I used to bathe on all fours when I first had IVF and conceived my daughter as we had no shower, not quite a relaxing but did the job... and remember loads of ladies will have baths I very early pregnancy and it makes no difference so don't fret!  The AF type cramps and bloating and general discomfort is all normal,  disconcerting but normal.  and I know it's easier said than done but try not to over analyse every symptom you get cause it'll drive you bonkers...I'm one to talk cause I had a mini meltdown on here yesterday but these ladies got me through it!!!

Take a deep breath an look forward to OTD, she. Do you test  I'm this wednesday!! By the way when I had my daughter she was the only surviving embie at 2days and now she's nearly 2 now so have faith xxx


----------



## MrsDreamer

Well said Jen_Bretby and good luck for wednesday. Mazal I find watching my favourite movies is my destresser. And staying busy, good luck


----------



## katie079

Hi All,

Just reporting in!

4dp5dt and feeling small crampy pains but not many. Defo off certain foods as well. Prob TMI but what the heck were all adults.....I have been getting a whiteish odourless discharge which i never get, it looks a bit like snot!! loooolllll!!    

Anyway my minds been took off the whole 2ww at the moment. As my fater in law had a heart attack about an hour before I went in for Egg Transfer last Wednesday. Straight into theatre wednesday and again Thursday morning. Thank the lord he seems on the mend now. Just off to visit him with the DH and MIL.
Ive been keeping stress free and trying to enjoy my time off. Back to work Tuesday looking forward to normality.xx

Hope your all hanging on in there girls, stay positive and my prayers are with you all.xxx


----------



## Dreamer14

Jen_bretby yes we did 2 5 day blasts. Good luck for wednesday!

CaryIR good luck for the 29th what a lovely anniversary present that would be  

MazAL welcome! Easier said than done but try not to worry. Like with most things related to IVF I've read a lot of conflicting information in regards to baths. I hope you're able to find some relaxing and distracting things to do over the next few days! 

Katie079 wishing your FIL a speedy recovery hun.

AFM, this week is going to be torture. Friday is OTD but feels a lifetime away and dreading getting a BFN so close to Mother's Day!

This 2ww is a major mind ****! I think half the things I think I'm feeling is in my head! The only thing I know for sure is I've had AF cramps for a few days now leaving me constantly on edge! All this stress and worry will be all worth it for a BFP though!

Wishing you all a great week filled with PMA and BFPs


----------



## MrsDreamer

Dreamer, I'm in the same boat matey, I think at least half of my symptoms are wishful thinking, glad I'm not the only one  its doing my head in a wee bit. I also have some AF like cramps but strangely I appear to be fairly symptom free tonight (on nightshift this week in Western Australia - not sure if nightshift will hurt my chances of BFP but hopefully not). I have the mildest cramps and urge to go to the loo a lot but thats it when the past few days I have been nauseous, tired, achey, dizzy and irritable. Good luck for Friday    Almost anything is worth a BFP


----------



## Poodie

Hi girls,

I am new to the thread and have been reading some of the last few posts! Congrats to the bfp's and thoughts are with the bfn's   I am currently 6dp5dt and dreading testing! I'm so nervous! I have had the bfn's before and know how heartbreaking it can be!! I have been bloaty like on my previous cycles but I have been really tired these past few days and not feeling great..not sure if hormones?? 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!! Xxx


----------



## Kellyc77

Hey ladies am new here and had my Et yesterday day 6 blasts. I'm a bit confused when I can test as am sure the nurse said day 16 post egg transfer... Is that right??  I can't think what she said at all... 

Reading up on the posts I know the 2ww is hard and so difficult not to analyse everything... How long have people had off work before going back?? 

Looking coward to sharif this with you ladies... You keep me sane!! 

Xx


----------



## jen_bretby

Kelly I was told 14 days after egg collection should be my OTD which makes it 26/3/14 but that only make me 9dp5dt. I'd check with your clinic but a general rule of thumb appears to be about 10 days after a day5/6 blast transfer (different to the day 2/3 embryo transfer) x


----------



## charliefarley83

Hi ladies 

I hope you can help me!

My OTD is on Monday 26th March, up until now everything has felt fine but yesterday I started having AF like stomach cramps and today feel v moody and irritable. ....basically Im having all the systems of my period and am really worried it's on its way!!
It's my first cycle of icsi and im really trying not to worry or stress out but it's very hard!!

Are the cramps and mood swings normal??


----------



## MrsDreamer

Kelly, my last ET I took the whole 2 weeks off and that ended in BFN this time only had 2 days after FET off then back to work for 10 days straight, hoping this time will be different. Good Luck


----------



## mandymoo12

Hi ladies..
I had my ET and going back to work Tuesday, but I've been running around and going for dog walks and a bit of shopping and cooking so certainly haven't been bed rest since!
I would have gone back earlier, but I do shift work and was down for two 12 hour shifts on Thursday and Friday which I thought was too much as I'm knackered!


----------



## Rock1607

Help ladies

I got my BFP on Friday and bloods done was told they were level 113 which they said is totally brilliant!! However ready some of other ladies hcg levels mine seems to be very low!! I'm so worried and panicking now and I'm not back to the clinic until 11th April for a 7week scan xxx


----------



## Dreamer14

Good luck to you too MrsDreamer this is definitely driving me a tad cuckoo   

Welcome poodle and kellyc77 the ladies here are fab and will help you through the madness that is the 2ww!

CharlieFarley83 hopefully the ladies who got BFPs can let you know if they got them too. I think there's also another conversation in the 2ww forum titles AF cramps and BFPs (or something similar).

Oh and Kellyc77 I had the whole time off between EC & ET. Then my ET was a Monday morning and I went back to work on the Wednesday x


----------



## Angela.S

http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r533/dunnestoakley/IMG_20140323_181916_zpsce71e6f3.jpg

finally worked out how to put photo on!! lol

*rock1607* , how many did you transfer? was it a 3 day or 5? xxxx

/links


----------



## Rock1607

Hi Angela s

We transferred 1 5 day early blast i had my blood work done at 9dp5dt xx


----------



## Angela.S

then your hcg levels sound brill *Rock1607*! i had mine 13dp 5dt (2 blasts) and was 361. xxx


----------



## Rock1607

Do you really think so, I'm panicking that it won't have doubled!!! We don't get a 2nd blood test only a scan at 7 weeks xx


----------



## Angela.S

i dont get a second blood test either, and have my first scan on 22nd April (ill be between 8-9 weeks) a long wait 

The best we can do is look after our little seeds and stay positive


----------



## lozzie lou

Hello ladies- got my long awaited for bfp  how are you all. I dont think my clinic advises blood tests. But will have early scan. Will find out tomorrow what date  still on cloud 9. Hasnt sunk in yet. So happy to  be chatting to you ladies again xxx


----------



## Angela.S

yay *Lozzie lou*! congrats xxxx


----------



## Lady L

Congrats to Lozzie lou, and all the others, hope your keeping well. 
Hello and good luck to all the new peeps! 

xx


----------



## Rock1607

Aww congrats Lozzie Lou we had pretty much identical symptoms didn't we, I knew you were preggers!! Wahoooooooo
My scan is 11th April and I just can't wait he he should be around 7 weeks xxxx


----------



## Lady Lily

Congratulations Lizzie Lou this is fantastic news

Although I have tested strong BFP on hpt I have a blood test tomorrow and so scared they are going to tell me I have got it wrong. Stupid I know.

Will post my results when I get them.

Back to work tomorrow.......... Groan

Best wishes all

Lily


----------



## MrsDreamer

Congrats Lozzie Lou-Wonderful news. So many BFP's, hope its good luck for the rest of us waiting to find out


----------



## MazAL

I am sure i started a topic this morning but it seems to have vanished  

I had a 5 day blast transferred last sunday, this is my first round of ivf.  I have been suffering anxiety because i suffered ectopic 3 years ago and i hadn't realised how it still affects me, i had complications after surgery.

Anyway for the last two days i have had a really bad headache, i was worried that my period might be on its way. i know we are all prob feeling anxious in the 2ww but i wondered if headaches are common or if it is something to worry about? also i move around a lot in my sleep and squeeze my abdomen muscles in my sleep (which sounds odd and i can't seem to control it but i think it must be stress related)

As this is my first ivf, i only produced 3 eggs and lost one of them due to abnormalities so im so protective of the one put in and im desperate for it to work,ttc for 5 years as i also have endometriosis.

any advice appreciated. thank you Amanda


----------



## lozzie lou

Thanks so much ladies. I just cant believe it, I just thought y would it happen this time n not 1st or 2nd. But then looking back iv put alot more into this 3rd cycle. I.e acupuncture, eating lots of good food and drinking plenty of water! I will write my symptoms as I know it always helped me to read them in my 2ww! 5 days before otd- period cramps on and off through out, on and off mild headaches- not bad enough to take paracetamol tho. Back ache 3 days before otd- my major symptom I think. And a niggling feeling in my tummy, defo felt that to and a stitch feeling! Yes rock same sort of symptoms as you  how are you feeling  now. 
Lady lily, I feel nauseous hun. It is normal hun not a bad sign. Although it must be difficult for you. Stay positive! Keep those embies sticky! 
Mrs dreamer, how long till otd hun? Lots of luck xxx
Thanks angela! Wow angela does that blood test indicate two sticky embies?


----------



## Rock1607

Lozzie Lou 

I'm great over the moon at our positive result, hasn't quite sunk in yet!! Still got terrible cramps tho and constantly checking to see if I'm bleeding!! It's gonna be a long 3 weeks till scan day x x 
Have you still got any symptoms?


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Just wanted to say that my current and previous clinic didn't even do blood tests, so I won't be having one at all. For a lot of clinics a BFP from POAS is enough, so I wouldn't get too hung about results. The main thing is that BFP, all we can do from here is have faith that all will be well and be thankful for those BFPs. Each day as it comes and a lot of positivity that our little embies stay nestled in and safe.

Lots if baby dust to those due to test this week xxx


----------



## Dreamer14

Hi Amanda,

Sorry I can't offer much help as this is my first ivf cycle but I don't think headaches are necessarily unusual. Perhaps give your clinic a call if you have a few questions? Hopefully they can reassure you.

You mentioned anxiety? Have you considered accupuncture? I found it extremely relaxing. It's not for everyone but you may find it helpful xx


----------



## Molly99

I get migraines and suffered really badly with them during our last cycle.  This time around, I just have a lot of dull background headaches. 

I don't think that it's uncommon at all.  As if the stress of a cycle and the 2WW isn't enough, headaches can be very linked to hormones and the medication.  Make sure that you keep drinking enough.

Wishing you loads of luck xx


----------



## Daisychain79

*Kaecy-Lu*, i cannot tell you how happy i am to hear your BFP!!! It litterally bought tears to my eyes - you so deserve it!!

To all the other BFP's - WOW and congratulations! I am so thrilled for you.

To the bpn's - I am so sorry.. Please take care of yourselves.. The next cycle is a new chance for you all, and I'm sending you so much luck and love.

I have started cramping and i know AF is on her way - I'm so sad. Been completely emotional and teary for the last two days.. I just know I'm out. 

To everyone testing this week - good luck. I am keeping you in my thoughts.

x


----------



## Miracle14

Hello all,

My clinic wudnt do bloods,cos they think its nt worth it. They have asked me to recheck my pregnancy on this saturday,18dp5dt, n then wud book in for a scan. How can i be sure that its going right?! I m baffled. The anxiety never seems to end.  

In between hw r all the bfp'ers doing? Tc of urself n the little one.

   to the bfn's . Sending u loads of luck for next time.

Sharry, can u please update mine as BFP.Thanku.

Xxx


----------



## MrsDreamer

Lozzie Lou, I have what seems to be the longest wait until Thursday for my test. Feeling pretty disheartened today as I have pretty much no symptoms anymore. The odd cramp is about it. Two days in a row I've been like this  feeling a bit blue.
Miracle try so hard not to stress, my clinic doesn't do bloods either just a POAS then a scan later on I think at 7 or 8 weeks. Be calm, that HPT is a BFP!!!! take heart in that


----------



## Haydan

Morning ladies!

So happy to see more BFPs over the weekend! Congrats to you all  

Sorry for those with BFNs - thinking of you in this horrible time. hope you find the strength to move on  

AFM - im 12dp2dt and im just exhausted! this 2ww is exhausting!!! i know its not just symptoms its also the bl**dy 2ww, just the constant thinking will it / wont it! what will we do if it doesnt work - what will we do if it does. energy used trying not to over annalyse every twinge, cramp, pain etc...
back at work and was really hoping to keep busy and get through these 2 days quickly but i just cant seem to concentrate on anything! 
Wednesday cant come quick enough but i just know im going to be so scared to test


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Ahhh thanks Daisychain, so sweet of you!! I am absolutely over the moon.

Am very nervous still.... Having got a BFP on last cycle then had early MC, but we just have to take each day as it comes and stay positive!!

I wouldn't worry too much about the cramping... Soooo many women have that, are positive they are about to start AF and then get their BFPs. Please try to stay strong.

Miracle14, I am not worried by not having blood test, it's really not necessary. As Mrs Dreamer says the main thing is BFP through POAS - you can't argue with that. I didn't have blood test when I had natural PG. Everything just ticks on as normal until you have early scan. Just have to believe all is ok.

MrsDreamer,  don't lose heart. My symptoms totally stopped for a couple of days in my 2WW and I was convinced it was over... But it wasn't. Some days there just aren't any. Don't worry.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## lozzie lou

My clinic dont recommrnd blood test either. Have early scan 14th April tho- nail biting thought ay! 
Rock, still mild cramping from time to time and stitchy type feeling! So dont worry im still checking every time I go for a wee ( every 5 mins ) !!
Lots of baby dust to the ladies still waiting and  to bfns xxxxx


----------



## MrsDreamer

Thanks Kaecy-Lu, so hard to stay positive but makes me feel a bit better to know others have had the same thing happen and gone on to get a BFP. Hate the wait   
Good luck with your April scan Lozzie Lou


----------



## mandymoo12

Hi ladies.

Just checking in. I'm back at work tomorrow. Bit gutted because hey couldn't find cover for me to do this 3 day trip to Yorkshire this week, so instead I'm stuck in the office for 12 hours. It also means I have to work Saturday which is the day before OTD. I'm so scared I'll get my AF when I'm at work and then be a mess!!

I also am one of the lucky ones who has never really had and period pains so can never really tell when it's coming apart from I have always been really regular. I'm usually every 23/24 days. Although this time it's obviously been ages so I've got no idea what is going to happen if I'm not... 

My main symptom is sore boobs, but I'm sure that's just the progesterone. If I get a twinge I presume it's a bad sign. 

I'm going through moments really believing it will work and other times I don't believe it.

Hayden, I've been doing the 'what next if it doesn't and what if it does' already discussing money and car situations.... 
I bought two HPTs yesterday, thinking I didn't have any and when I got back I already had two!!!


----------



## MishC

Hi Ladies - I totally caved and tested on Saturday but much to my surprise I got a BFP. I have tested yesterday/today and still bfp. Todays is slightly lighter than yesterday I understand that can be a number of things. I was wondering if there was a little group of people who have gotten BFPs?

My OTD is Friday and I will be 14dp3dt.


----------



## Bubles25

Congratulations MishC.  

Mandymoo i'm the same, i keep thinking all the if's and buts. We are in the process of getting a new car so hopefully this will cheer me up if we get a negative. I'm sure DH has this planned as a back up to cheer me up  

I haven't had many symptoms as such until today, feeling slightly bloated and have an achy left ovary area. My boobs feel bigger but are not really sore. This is driving me mad. I can only remember feeling like AF was going to arrive on last cycle before the positive test. Are these good signs or not

Friday cant come quick enough xx


----------



## MishC

bubles - Thanks I still cant believe it! When are you due to test?


----------



## MrsDreamer

Hey Ladies have any of you been eating pineapple or pineapple core? Just one of the thousands of thoughts running through my head
And congrats MishC


----------



## Haydan

ive been drinkings lots of pineapple juice and brazil nuts - i heard it can possibly help although im not sure if the research has been done to properly prove it but i like pineapple and brazil nuts so i figured its worth a go.


----------



## MrsDreamer

Thanks Haydan, I have been eating pineapple for about 8 days now so fingers crossed it makes a difference.


----------



## Praying4asibling

My acupuncturist told me you only nee one Brazil nut a day x


----------



## Haydan

ive just been eating a small handful each day as i read that about 6 is good.
if only there was some full proof guidance on what works!


----------



## Miracle14

Thank u kaecy lu, mrs dreamer.

Congratulations misc

How my 2ww rolled:
First 2 days after et, had mild cramps, here n there.
4th day had a bk ache.
4 th day, severely bloated( i think its mild ohss).
On n off bloating from then.
Accupuncture on day of et, one after 7 days of et.
No heavy lifting
Normal house activities, my dh does nt let me even lift laundry clothes.
Been signed off for 2ww from work,cos dr. Thinks better off resting at home due to mild ohss( i am a pharmacist on feet whole day).
Drinking smoothies everyday , with powdered almonds & brazil nuts.
Milk ( whole organic) twice a day.
No baths from ec.
Eating more lentils, beans,rice.
Pineapple from the day of et.
Drinking anything that is at room temperature.
Atleast 2ltrs of water everyday.
My feet always covered with socks( warm feet=warm uterus)
I have home made peanut chutney,which is use as dip for eating carrots.
I dnt knw hw far the above helps me, but atleast i know i have given my best.

To all the ladies: dnt worry much of having or not having any symptoms.i am still nt having any symptoms other than just bloating. My gyno is my friend too, n she said sore boobs at this stage is due to progesterone than anything else.i am 12dp5dt today.

Haydan, the main reason u eat nuts nw is that the amino acids in them are the building blocks of developing brain. It has definitely been proven, infact every nut has different kinds, and that y variety of diet is the best. I am in favour of almonds, cos it has slitely more proteins than brazil nuts, n definitely less fat than brazil nuts too.
Xxx


----------



## MrsDreamer

Miracle Lol warm feet=warm uterus love it. I think if this time around doesn't work I will try acupuncture as well. I'm used to needles now lol


----------



## Miracle14

Mrs dreamer,

Same here lol, i am so used to needles nw. Theres no harm in acupuncture for sure. Dnt knw hw benefetial it is, but giving my body all the chances. Xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi ladies can I join this group just had transfer with 2 5 day blasts as 5bc and 5 cc 
Still a bit overwhelmed actually , mild cramping going on xxx


----------



## MishC

Thank you MrsDreramer - The only thing I have changed is I stopped drinking coffee and stopped taking my big dog for a walk. My diet is exactly the same (not the healthiest) I still drink tea/coke eat chocolate etc. I pick my daughter up and throw her around/let her ride on my back etc. I decided I wasn't going to change and it would work if it was meant to.

Good luck to you and hope you get your BFP.


----------



## MrsDreamer

Cheers MishC I haven't really changed a lot, I think I am just more aware. No caffeine or alcohol is about it.
Hi In Sha Allah, I think we all feel a bit overwhelmed at certain stages, good luck to you


----------



## Lady Lily

Hi all

Well good news. My HGC at 12 days post 5day transfer is 300.1 and the doc is happy. I am having another test Friday as I have lost before and they want to make sure I am progressing. 

So far this is what I have done

No booze or caffeine. 
Healthy eating with high protein. A fair bit of chocolate........ Lol (well no wine gives me more calories)
All the drugs and pregnacare
No baths
No exercise but hope to get back on that soon
I love pineapples and have eaten 2 in last week. But I didn't realise they were good for this so I will keep munching.

Day 1 to 3 no symptoms apart from severe constipation (tmi)
Day 4 and 5 cramping
Day 6 to 8 cramping ans spotting
Day 9 to 12 sore boobs, mild nausea but no cramping and no spotting

The cramping was on day 6 when spotting started

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all and will update Friday. 

Lily


----------



## Miracle14

Hello lady lily

Congratulations on ur numbers. Wishing u all the very best for friday too...

Xxx


----------



## Lady Lily

Thanks miracle 14

I am trying to enjoy it. It's hard though after the losses but things are so different his time

Hope you are ok?

Lily


----------



## In sha Allah

Lady lily well done ...
Should I be worried that I had ET at 1.10 and cramping started hour after really bad period pains is that not al ? Can I take parocdtomal ?


----------



## MrsDreamer

In sha Allah, nurses at my clinic said panadol or panadeine were fine just not to take anything with Iboprufen in it


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi everyone, 

Congratulations to those who've got their bfps  

I'm really struggling at the moment, terrified that af is going to arrive any minute   part of me just wants to do a test now, I'm 10dp5dt, would a positive result show? Tempted as I am feel like I should wait until OTD. Hard as it is I don't want it to be over just yet

Didn't think I'd find the 2ww this hard, the rest of the cycle seemed a doddle compared to this!x


----------



## In sha Allah

I am also worrying about my abdo muscled as when I sleep or move around intend to pull on those muscles 
Just try n relax I'm sure it will br good for u 

Mazal.... Last post from me was to you xxx good luck with testing not long to go xx


----------



## jen_bretby

Evening ladies

I hope you're all surviving the 2WW, I know I am going a bit bonkers and very very anxious now 

In sha alla- well done on making it into the 2WW club and good luck, when do you test?? All the pain you're getting is normal but if it gets unbearable and is uncontrolled with paracetamol then contact the clinic and get advice, but in my experience it usually settles by day 2/3, hope this is the case for you x

Suffolkgirl- I'm with you on the anxiety battle! Getting very few symptoms and and now getting really worried that the OTD the clinic gave me might just be a little too early. Due to test Wednesday when I'll be 9dp5dt and 14dpEC!!

Lady lily- congrats on your BFP!!! . I know what you mean about anxiety, I don't think I ever fully relaxed when pg with my daughter but as time went on and everything went well it did lesses and I was able to enjoy the longed for process, I hope you can enjoy it too 

Mishc- I'm the same with my diet and flinging my daughter about to keep her entertained!! but i have cut out what they suggest for pregnancy and had already dropped pretty much all caffeine and all alcohol.  I do believe that if its meant to be then it'll be and we have to be able to enjoy life too

Bubbles- I really hope everything is good for you over the coming days, when do you test??  I forgot to look at the list at the beginning for everyone's dates!! 

Hayden and Mrs Dreamer- I hadn't heard that pineapple was good after ET before!! I had heard that in pregnancy it may cause uterine contractions and that's why it's an old wives tale for getting labour going, not quite sure if this could be the case in implantation and very early pg??  Why is it meant to be good after ET??

Miracle - are you still waiting to test??  Glad someone else is symptom free ...hopefully just the way it goes and not anything negative   

Mandymoo- hope all goes well with the work trip and its not too stressful, but better to be occupied I think, this waiting lark is insane . Good luck 

Sorry for anyone I have missed, I have scrolled to the end of the ipad page, but hope it's all going well for you all and you're surviving this traumatic wait.

AFM- I am 7dp5dt and going insane with the waiting.  No symptoms to talk of except those I'm pretty sure are down to the progesterone (slight nausea, occasional very mild AF pains and back pains, and generalised coldness and flu like aches). DH is refusing for me to test early but I only have 2 more sleeps until the OTd the clinic gave me.  How long we're you all asked to wait to test?? I'm worried I was given a very short wait and may get a BFN if I test early!!  I'm due to test 26/3/14 (9dp5dt) had EC12/3/14 and ET17/3/14.

Thanks ladies


----------



## Camsie

Does anyone know if its ok to do pilates during the 2ww?  I'm at an intermediate/advanced level and am cautious as its so intense in the core... thanks!


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Jen, good luck for OTD! Will be thinking of you. It seems like different clinics have different test days, mine is 16dpt which I'm thinking is really long! I think I read somewhere that hormone levels should be high enough to get a positive result on 9dpt, especially with a 5dt, but maybe if you're not sure test again a few days later

Camsie, I would have said probably best to give pilates a rest. I've been doing pilates for over 3 years and decided to have a break during treatment as I thought it would be too strenuous. My teacher has said it's not suitable to do during early pregnancy x


----------



## Toothfairy

Mandymoo.. We test on the same day,.

How you feeling?? Any symptoms


----------



## Dreamer14

Congrats on the BFP mishc!

Lady lily brilliant numbers go you!  

To all the other 2ww-ers hang in there you're all doing fab. No one else truly understands what we go through when we do this process. I'm so glad I found this site but as my DH and friends who know I'm going through ivf keep telling - stay away from google lol! Every woman is so different trying to analyse everything will drive us crazy  

AFM, I'm sorry I caved yesterday at 7dp5dt took a first response HPT & got a faint BFP!  and spent the whole day still sure that AF was gonna arrive and that I've tested too early. Do you think it could still be the trigger shot? I had ovitrelle on 10th March?

I've tested again this morning 8dp5dt and another BFP stronger than yesterday's but still fainter than the 'other' line in the window (not sure what to call it? ). I've never had a BFP before and as I don't 'feel' pregnant I feel like it must be some sort of trick? My OTD is not until Friday. I so want this to be real but can't quite let myself believe it     

I know it's easier said than done but try not to test early - it doesn't actually take any of the 2ww stress away and I'm a bit mad at myself for not having enough willpower to wait! Xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hey ladies just to say I would urge against early testing. I have had a couple of friends who have tested early positive but on otd negative. They have been crushed. If you can wait please try. Xxx


----------



## orchidz

Dreamer I did an early test at 6dp5dt and got a squinter of a line. It got a little darker every day, but not as dark as control line until 11dp. As most places say, a line is a line!


----------



## Kellyc77

Morning ladies

I am so glad I found this site, it's so nice to share it with people who understand completely especially the desire to test early!!!

My et was 22 march and the otd is 5 or 6 April... Anyone else testing that date??

I have decided not to keep looking up symptoms and what to do on google... Well for today anyway no doubt will cave in later!

*jen_bretby* h you doing hon?? I have similar symptoms from progesterone along with Huge swollen sore boobs sorry tmi! I was told to wait 14 to 16 days after et so am doing day 15 as it's a Sunday and not working!

Congrats on the Bfps so exciting!!!

Have a fab day ladies

Xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Kellyc77 morning my EC was 19/3 14 had a 2 -5 day blasts transferred yesterday 
Testing date is 4/4/14!!!!! I have just counted and that'd like 16 days after EC but 10 dats after ET seems quite long dint u think ?


----------



## In sha Allah

Can I just clarify am I 6dp 5dt? So confusing 
And is anyone else a little itch down below with the progesterone ? Sorry tim


----------



## mandymoo12

Tooth fairy... My symptoms are just sore boobs, real tiredness. I have to admit since yesterday I've been getting the feeling my AF is coming. I don't get bad cramps or anything but I often get these weird twinges in my nether regions!! I really hope it isn't as I still gave 5 days till test day.

Silly question, but cos I haven't had a period for ages now as this whole process is longer than a normal cycle, how would I even know when AF was due? And how early on the 2ww can you get it?


----------



## Kellyc77

Hey *in sha Allah* the clinic said to test between day 14 to 16 after ET so I think you may get a faint line on day 14 but day 16 would be stronger? I am going to test on day 15 in the middle! Your test date is shorter than mine as they count it from et not ec! I am confused now too!

*mandymoo* I was thinking that yesterday as I wouldn't know when my at is due as haven't had one for a while and we have put so many hormones and drugs in us! I keep getting twinges and pains like cramps so you don't know if it's at, or the drugs and et recovery or implantation pains!!!

Xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Awwwwwwww kellyc77 sorry to confuse you too !!! 
I think it's best just to wait isn't it ? Only been one day for me yet and I'm at home as hubby quite protective so probably will be bored later 
I've been up for a while so probably going to have a nap now xxx


----------



## Jess81

In sha Allah if you had transfer yesterday you will be 1 day past 5 day transfer. Hope this makes sense x


----------



## Miracle14

Dreamer14: a line is a line, no matter hw faint it is. I tested it on 7dp5dt, n got very faint line, 8dp5dt was better but still nt that dark. I tested again on 11dp, it was better than previous two. Dnt worry abt the darkness. I have heard that these kits are qualitative and quantitative. 

To all other ladies,

I was asked to test on 10dp5dt and then to repeat at 17dp5dt to book for a scan. Each clinic has their own protocol. My clinic wudnt do bloods, which infers i will anxious until i see the little heartbest on my first scan around7-8 weeks.

And most of the symptoms at this early stage is due to progesterone- sore boobies, bloating, tiredness.

Jen bretby: mine is a positive,but still no symptoms at all. M just taking each day at a time. I am really exhausted with analyzing things, reading blogs,digging google. I give up. Just waiting for my first scan,which will be confirmed after i call my clinic this friday( 18dp5dt) ( re testing on kit again ).my clinic had asked me to test on 10dp5dt. 
Ur symptoms sound positive to me hun , i had no symptoms during my 2ww at all, other than my tummy bloated like hot air ballooon. U will be there soon.. Tc..

Mandymoon.. With regards to ur question abt Af, think of ur ec as the day u ovulated. Af must be expected 14-15 days after ec( if normal 28 day cycle). This is hw u can calculate. But dnt nalyse too much abt cramps. Many ladies her had cramps and went on to get bfps. All the best xxx


----------



## mandymoo12

Miracle - so if my normal cycle is usually 23/24 days and usually about 10 days after ovulation (I have a really short luteal phase.) do you think that if I get my AF  it would be 10 days after ie: nowish? Or like when I was on clomid it lengthened my cycle to 28 days and all the drugs etc being on IVF would mean that if I get my AF it would still be around the time of testing?

Does that make any sense?


----------



## AngelCakie

Hi Ladies

I'm a newbie to the site and I sure wish I'd discovered it sooner!! I've been reading through some of the latest posts over the weekend and it has been really encouraging to see so many in the same situation as me - with the same symptoms, fears and paranoia!  . So I just wanted my first post to be a big THANK YOU as this has really helped me just knowing that what I'm feeling is completely normal.

This is my first round of treatment so it's all very new - we had two lovely embies transferred Mon 17 March and our OTD is this coming Saturday, 29 March. We're booked in for a HCG blood test and the challenge for now is just trying to avoid doing a POAS sooner!! I've had various symptoms all listed by others - mainly twinges in the lower abdomen (left & right sides), some bloating, tiredness and giant sore boobs but it's interesting to read that this could just be from the progesterone.

For now, we're just keeping everything crossed and trying to stay positive. Oh and did I mention I'm talking to my babies every day encouraging them to grow and be strong! I'll try anything  

Good luck to everyone with their OTD still to come  
Sharry - if you can add me to the list that would be fab


----------



## Bubles25

MandyMoo I'm not to sure when the whole AF thing either, I think on my 1st negative cycle it was around 5 days after test date. What is your test date? 

I'm getting the same symptoms as you, AF pains but they come and go the odd twinge and mu boobs feel large but not sore. I was shattered at half 8 last night, had a rest on the sofa. I really cant remember many of the symptoms from my last BFP. 

I hoping all the symptoms are good, what do you think? 

Welcome AngelCakie  

xx

Forgot to ask a question...

I'm due to test on Friday and have booked for bloods at the clinic the only issue is the clinic is a 2.1/2 hour drive away from home and DH can not get the day off. My sister is going to come to the clinic with me to keep me company on the drive but slightly worried about being very upset and then i along drive. Should i test Thursday evening or does it need to be a morning wee?

xx


----------



## Miracle14

Mandymoo: these medicines can really interfere with our cycle. N because v r on progesterone ,the leutal phase is stretched.. Makes sense?! Its very tricky to analyse this... I think v have to just wait n c..sorry, cudnt be of more help..high progesterone levels stop the af...so i think theres no definite answer here..  xxx

Bubles25: morning urine is more concentrated. I did test with mid day wee on 7dp5dt,but very faint line. I think that will add to the worry list.well if u r strong enough to accept faint lines, give atleast a four hr window for the sample.hope everything works for u..     Vibes in ur way. Xxx


----------



## mandymoo12

Bubles25 - can't you test at home Friday morning first wee? - My OTD is Sunday, which is weird cos all our other dates are the same. When you test I'm scared I'm not going to be able to hold on. I have a 12 hour shift on the Saturday and seriously contemplating taking it off... I've had so much time off I really don't know what to do.
Why am I getting in more of a tizz now?
xx


----------



## Bubles25

Thanks Miracle14, I may test on the Thursday night then. If it was positive i could always test again in the morning. 

Mandymoo - I will have to leave the house at 5.45 on Friday morning and i've got a 45 min drive to my sisters so dont want to test in the morning and be heart broken and then drive 2.5 hours without having time to get used to the idea. If your work are understanding you could always take Saturday off but I find being busy at work give me less time to think. 
xx


----------



## MrsDreamer

Ok so I totally caved and did an early test 11dp 3dt. If there is a line its almost non existent so I am going to take it as a BFN. Will do another test in 2 days (ODT) but I don't hold much hope. Kinda feel a bit numb
OXOX


----------



## Miracle14

Mrs dreamer: i think u can still wait for next 2 days hun..u mean to tell theres no line , or faint line?! In either of the cases, i think 2 days will make a huge difference hun..  For ur . Xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Just wondering if you have all seen this??

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312646.0


----------



## MrsDreamer

Miracle, it could be my imagination but there did seem to be the worlds thinnest faintest line but I am assuming it is a BFN cause it was so hard to see it. I will try to maintain a smidge of hope to get a +ve on Thursday. Thanks matey


----------



## In sha Allah

Wow mummyatlast that's really interesting 
I did have lots of cramping yesterday after ET but today I feel fine just really sleepy and hungry still in bed actually xxx 
So it's made me feel it may nit have attached as I hVe have been sneezing and have a terribly tickle cough so don't think that does me any favours xx

Mrsdreamer..... Just stay positive till test day xxxx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Mrsdreamer a faint line is a line. Stay positive x


----------



## MrsDreamer

Thanks guys, the line is just slightly off centre which makes me think its probably an evap line even though it was there after only a couple of minutes. I used a Predictor test with pink/purple lines. Deep breathes and thinking positive thoughts


----------



## mandymoo12

Casey - how many days post EC are you now?


----------



## MrsDreamer

Mandy moo we used a frozen ICSI'd embie form my EC in January. 3 Day Transfer on the 14th of March so am now 11 DPT 3DT


----------



## Kellyc77

Mrs dreamer stay positive a line is a line as they said but stay strong hon.

Angelcakie it's so hard to not test early but stay strong! 

Mummy atlas thanks for the link it was great to read.

Miracle14 I agree on stopping the reading you can just keep going round and round can't you! 

Xx


----------



## Sharry

Ladies this thread will be locked on 1st April, so the April testers might want to join the April thread 

X


----------



## Poodie

Hi Ladies,

Any recommendations for home testing kits? (pref one that will give me a BFP!)
ha ha!

thanks xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Hi sharry

Can you add me as FET OTD 30th March xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Mrs dreamer apparently FET can sometime take longer to show a strong bfp

Don't give up hope. 

X


----------



## MrsDreamer

Thanks Mummyatlast, I'm gonna try really really hard not to think about it now until ODT on Thursday (pfff like thats gonna happen lol)


----------



## suffolkgirl

Sharry can you add me to the list please? Pgd OTD 29th March

Thanks x


----------



## Haydan

Hi Ladies, pretty sure its all over for me - ive had constant bleeding today more than just spotting and i am due to start AF tomorrow so it all fits. still be doing the test in the morning as i know the clinic will still tell me to but i know its my period thats come today.
was so hoping to finally see what a BFP looks like. guess its just not our time. will be a while before we can try again as we will now have to save up to go private.

not really sure what im feeling - just feel numb

continued good luck to all those still waiting - really hope you get better result than me.

Love to you all.


----------



## Bubles25

Oh Hayden my heart goes out to you. Big hugs xxx I really hope you mummy dreams come true next time.


----------



## mandymoo12

Haydan, I'm so sorry to hear this. Do you only get one free go on the NHS where you are?    It's such pants.

I'm feeling awful today too. I'm at work and trying not to get stressed, but things aren't going as well as I was hoping and I'm sitting here and feel like bursting into tears right now.  I really just want to go home, but I still have over 5 hours left..


----------



## MrsDreamer

So sorry to hear that Haydan   We will also have to start saving again if this one fails, already spent $17000 not much funding in AUS   Lets hope for a surprise BFP for your test, I've heard lots of women still get AF even when they are preggars


----------



## Haydan

Yeh just the one go on NHS - it is pants but atleast we go 1 go free. no frostie either - my stupid body decided to only produce 2 eggs and only 1 of those fertilised. im with the Women's Hospital in Birmingham - you'd think of all places they would follow the recommended guidance of 3!

Thank you Bubles25, Mandymoo12 & MrsDreamer  

Mandymoo12 hope you get through the rest of the day ok - and if you really do need to cry then **** it just have a cry!

Mrs Dreamer that would be such a miracle but im not holding much hope - i just dont have the strength anymore right now.


----------



## mandymoo12

Haydan even more big hugs. They really do need to reform the way IVF is given out on the NHS. I've just paid £7000 because we don't apply where we live as DH has kids. I seriously don't know where I would get the money from if this doesnt work as I've had to use credit cards and overdrafts for the first one. My DH has just lost a regular contract as he is freelance so he is panicking. 
Sorry - so they say work would distract me, but because I'm sitting at a desk it isn't at all..


----------



## Haydan

it sucks! my DH is being made redundant at somepoint this year too so we have no idea when we will be able to start saving - my SIL is getting married in cyprus in July so at the moment out savings are to pay for us to go there. 

they keep going on about stress contributing to infertility and then they force us to cope with financial issues ontop of the emotional rollercoster that is the treatment - yeh lets all relax shall we!


----------



## Lady L

Big hugs to you Hayden,  

Thinking of everyone going through this. It's very  hard sometimes!

2 more sleeps for me! Help xx


----------



## Lady L

The financial stress on top is difficult to deal with too. I can sympathise with that. 
Very unfair. 

Keep strong hayden xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hayden I feel your pain on the finances. I was entitled to any goes on the ivf as at the time I had just turned 37. Then the changed the age bracket in my area but because by this point I had already had 2 failed cycles I still wasn't entitled to any help! As you can see from my signature we got there on attempt number 6. No one will ever understand the stress of it all unless they are walking in your shoes. 

How many embies did you have put back? 2? The bleed may be one of them. Don't give up just yet. 

Xx


----------



## Miracle14

Hey haydan,

Sorry to hear ur news hun..this is an awful journey..  

All the very best for ur future..xxx


----------



## Haydan

Mummyatlast i had just 1 embie put back the other egg didnt fertilise and no frosties  

thank you for your words everyone


----------



## In sha Allah

Hey Hayden chin up u still could be pregnant !! When is your otd ?
I am also T the Birmingham eomend hospital And we had to self fund ours too xxx big hugs to you huh xxx


----------



## katie079

Evening all,

Back to work for me today 6dp5dt ( one embryo on-board)
My curiosity got the better of me and i tested yesterday and today.    Yesterday was a faint positive and todays is darker its still not bright red the line but it is more than visable. 
First Response picks up HCG the earliest as its pick up from 12.5iui. 
Clear blue is 25 and I think the hospital ones range from 100iui. so it really does depend on the test you do.
I'm still being very cautious as its early days but i am encouraged its going darker. The only people that know is my DH an you lot and its staying that way till OTD of the 04th April!!
For me is eased a little bit of pressure testing early...but could I say the same if nothing shown up? I probably would of put it down to be to early.lol!

Anyway lots of love, hugs, squeezes and sticky thoughts to everyone in the 2ww. Lots of prayers going out to all our BFN friends, I will pray that your day will soon come.

Katie.xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Wow congrats Katie

When is your OTD ?? Will you be testing daily till then xxx


----------



## jen_bretby

Morning ladies

Just a really quick one as I'm off to work . 
Just wanted to let you know that I caved yesterday and tested......BFP . Tested today on OTD and      . We are so happy.  GP has done a form and I'll get a beta HCG done today just to put my mind at rest    for good numbers!!!

I will do personals tonight but just wanted to say a huge thank you to you all for being so supportive through the 2WW!!  

Sending baby dust to you all


----------



## suffolkgirl

Congratulations Jen, that's great news!   

Good luck to everyone else testing today x


----------



## Kellyc77

Wow jen_bretby that's amazing so pleased for you xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Congratulations jen_bretby xxx I hate the 2 ww did u test early  X and tell us your symptoms I also hAve 2 blasts on board xxxx


----------



## AngelCakie

Morning all

Congrats Katie078 and Jen_bretby     - so pleased for you both. And good luck to anyone else testing today.

Haydan - stay positive. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and   for everyone else still waiting for their BFP.

AFM, some advice please ladies. I'm 9dp3dt and as of yesterday I started to feel much more bloated than I have been up to now. I've had the odd tugging/stitch feeling in the left and right sides of my abdomen before now, but this is more of a constant dull ache and my tummy is more distended than usual. Anyone experiencing or been thru this? Likely to be mild OHSS symptoms, sign of AF, or potentially a positive sign?? 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Bubles25

Congratulations Katie and Jen.  

AngelCake i think i'm the same as you. Im due to test on Friday but really starting to want to cave. I was so positive yesterday but now i'm feeling that may be its all in my head. I feel bloated, stitch pains in the bottom abdomen and then sometimes AF pains but they come and go.  

Katie did you test early? xxx


----------



## katie079

Morning All,

I tested crazy early which isn't always a good idea but I couldn't help myself! 6dp5dt & 7dp5dt!

I know its daft but because it was so early I'm trying just relax and not get to excited. I don't want to get my hopes up to soon. But defo had 2 lines there.

Hi Toothfairy! 
Ive tested again this morn lol I guess I'm stuck in the vicious circle of testing every day now till OTD! Arhh lol its my own fault I'm far to inquisitive.


----------



## In sha Allah

Katie079...... Heeheeer it's looking good so if my transfer was Monday what day past will Saturday be for me


----------



## katie079

In shal Allah,

you had your transfer this monday?x


----------



## AngelCakie

Hey Bubles25, good to know there's someone else going thru the same. It's so hard isn't it! I think I'm going to cave and might POAS in the morning. Did you decide if you're going to test tomorrow ahead of your long trip to the clinic?

I never usually get AF pains (I know, lucky me!) so I started off thinking the twinges and cramps could only mean something positive but now I'm less certain. Arghhhhh!! I was encouraged by this poll though: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewresults


----------



## In sha Allah

Katie079 ..... Yep this Monday xx


----------



## mandymoo12

AngelCakie and Bubles25 - I'm exactly the same and having the same symptoms as you guys. I sometimes have this tugging feeling, my tummy does feel a little more bloated than normal but not loads though compared to when I was on clomid. I keep getting little cramp pains - and like AngelCakie I don't usually suffer from AF pains. I do wonder whether this could be the progesterone though. I also can't stop thinking about OTD. How am I going to react? How will I feel? Who will I tell? Trouble is loads of people know I'm doing this so if it's positive can't wait the usual 12 weeks they suggest. But I still have this niggly doubt in my head that it's not going to be my time this go.

katie - Congrats - your OTD seems really late though?

Jan. B - Congrats - I had a feeling this would be a good one for you! xx

Everyone else will speak to you throughout the day cos I'm at work and sat in front of the compute for the next 11 and a half hours! Unless I go home early.
xx


----------



## Bubles25

Hey AngelCake and Mandymoo  well i spoke to DH about it and he thought that testing tomorrow evening wasn't a good idea as a morning test is always better. However i might do it in the morning, unless i can hold off. Sorry if I've made you feel less positive, looking at that link AF pains are good thing. Mine dont seem to stick around they come and go and are not really hurting more just achy. 

My sister is coming on Friday but she is realyy emotional person so she's not going to be much help if its a negative on Friday   xx


----------



## AngelCakie

Bubles25 - don't worry hun...it's my own paranoia that makes me have doubts, not anything you said. Let's stay positive for each other then! Let me know if you test tomorrow and I'll do likewise   xx

Mandymoo - I hope for all of us it's not just the progesterone. Keeping everything crossed. I know what you mean about telling people after OTD. Getting a BFP will be amazing but it doesn't mean it'll all be ok and that's my big fear too. Close friends and family who know we're going thru treatment will obviously want to know. Yesterday I read a quote that said "you're not pregnant until you give birth" and I can see where they're coming from lol!! Hope your day at work passes quickly xx


----------



## Molly99

Hello ladies, I've been stalking these pages but have been trying to take everything in my stride this time (our second cycle) and not go too crazy. Ha, only partially managed it though 

We had a two day transfer on the 14th March, just the one lovely singleton as it was a pretty poor cycle (so disappointing for our last try). Soooooo, today is our test day and I'm *not *testing! I know, talk about self control / denial . Actually, it is very much denial as it is DH's birthday tomorrow and then he's taking his children to see his mother for the weekend - I can't go because she was horrible to me after I had an early miscarriage.

Long story, terrible planning for our cycle. My thinking is that it would be a terrible mistake to test - fantastic if it's positive , but terrible if it's not and then I'll have to be on my own over Mother's Day. Sigh.

I have had so many positive symptoms, I've never been pregnant naturally though so it could all be down to the drugs. I've got a hardish bloated abdomen, loads of twinges, tickles and odd feelings in both my abdomen and around my belly button (that I also had when I was briefly pregnant before). My bbs are only a little tender now but my nipples seem darker.

I'm so scared to test though, I was crazy obsessively testing and stressed last time, I want it to be different now but I know that I'm going to have to soon. My period is due on Friday / Saturday anyway, I figure that will give me my answer.

Is this a bit silly? x


----------



## Haydan

Well it's official, BFN this morning   and still bleeding so I was right it is AF. 

Thanks again for all the support throughout this process.

Wishing everyone else all the best


----------



## Bubles25

Yeh I'll let you know in the morning the outcome if i test, i may chikcen out yet lol. 

Mandymoo - when are you testing? 

Molly - well done for determination and holding off testing, This is my 3rd 2ww and its driving me mad, possible the worst as ive had 1 postive and 1 negative. To make matter worse i cant really remember my symptoms from the last BFP. I cant believe your MIL is horrible to you.  

Big hugs Hayden, so sorry that your cycle has turn out this way  

xx


----------



## AngelCakie

Haydan - so sorry to hear that. Big hugs  

Molly99 - I'm no expert given this is my first cycle but I don't think you sound silly at all. Whatever the result it's something you and DH will want to share in together so it's only natural that you'd want to wait. You must have some ninja willpower tho girl!!!  I don't think I'd be that strong so good on you.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

hello
i too am in the 2 ww and have been stalking my otd is tomorrow, a lot of you had great 5 day blasts to transfer so i was fearfull to post as i had 3 x 2day 4 cells , but i read mollys post and thought i would support her. i know why you are scared to post, especially as we both had previous brief pregnancys. I had symptoms when i had my bnf and bfp but i think it was pregosterone gel, more symptoms with the positive, this time i am taking prednislone i think it may be masking syptoms but it could just be that i will get a negative tomorrow. my period has so far starved off, i am actually a little hopeful but i know the reality of the 2 ww for the first heat beat scan, so i am also very cautious. this i think is my last own egg try, possibly last ivf, so i am scared,
goodluck everyone


----------



## mandymoo12

chocochine.. hi - good luck for your otd. my friend got pregnant with 2 x 2day 4 cells. x

Bubles25 - I'm testing on Sunday, although whether I can hold off that long is another story. I'm going out Friday night which I'm really looking forward to so really would rather hold off cos I won't want to go if it's bad news and I am working on Saturday, so I might have to wait till OTD.

Haydan, I'm really sorry to hear your news, please look after yourself. Big hugs  

Molly - not silly at all, I understand trying to find the right time so that you aren't disappointed etc - kinda what I'm doing. And I know I could probably test a day or two earlier.

AngelCakie - I'm gonna go with I'm pregnant if I get a BFP!!!!


----------



## Kellyc77

Angelcakie thanks for posting the link that was really helpful!

Haydan am so sorry my lovely I hope you're ok. Stay strong. Big hugs xx

Bubles25 - hope Friday goes ok with your sister. Am thinking of you, no long till OTD for you! yay! 

Molly99 I am scared to test as well but I guess this is the final rung now! How do you know when your AF is due as due to all the drugs will it still be the same dates??

Cocochine good luck for OTD date tomorrow will be thinking of you. You have every reason to feel positive and I bet you have a strong embie! Big  

Its hard to try and stay busy and keep your mind active isn't it! Am working from home this morning and off into London for a meeting this afternoon after my acupuncture so that's good! Is anyone else having acupuncture still? Worried as I keep getting AF pains and spots on my face... not a great sign!

xxx


----------



## Silver06

Hey Sharry can you update me please it's BFP for me 😃

Thanks silver xxx


----------



## Molly99

Thank you ladies, ninja willpower make me chuckle Anglecakie.  I wish it was that rather than outright denial and that I had it in any other part of my life (i.e. not just eaten that chocolate) 

Chocochine, that you so much xxx  Nice that we two lurkers have come out of the closet together  .  I'm on prednislone too, we've tried everything for our final go including a disastrous scratch.

I don't know whether my period will arrive on time if she comes, it sounds like a lot of ladies do start on time.  I'll test on Monday I think and hope nothing turns up in the meantime, that way DH will be there and my stepkiddies back home.  Sadly not testing doesn't make the thinking about testing every 5 seconds go away     x


----------



## Toothfairy

Molly that takes serious will power..  Hats off to you xx

Ladies I have similar symptoms to toy all today..  Feeling very crampy..  Keep knicker checking for the witch  argghh...  Its a serious mindf#&k  sorry for the swearing.. 

We stress of we get symptoms and stress if we don't


----------



## suffolkgirl

Toothfairy I feel exactly the same, going slightly   waiting for OTD! I'm going to be good though and wait for my blood test on Saturday. Just hoping af doesn't appear before then. Doesn't help when one of my symptoms TMI seems to be increased discharge so am constantly going to the loo to check it's not af starting!


----------



## mandymoo12

Oh my god - we are all so the same. I'm wearing panty liners at the moment because the progesterone leaks so much I have to so I can tell if there is anything. I'm literally inspecting it to see if there is anything there that shouldn't be. What is really unfair is that the side effects of progesterone are similar to that of pg and that of AF so it's bloody hard to have a clue what's going on!!! Grrrr...


----------



## Toothfairy

Ladies if I am not checking I am weeing

I will be waiting till Sunday being my OTD if AF doesn't show up..  

I work in dentistry (hence the name lol)  and can't afford to be stressing over the shade of the lines therefore OTD is Dday for me xxx


----------



## suffolkgirl

Mandymoo I've got progesterone leakage too! Not pleasant!

Fingers crossed for us ladies testing at the weekend. We've opted to go for the blood test, that way if it is positive we'll have accurate hormone levels. I'll be 16dp5dt by then so hopefully levels should be good if it's a positive result

Just 2 more days to get through. Stay away af!


----------



## Toothfairy

Omg Suffolk girl aren't you going to do a HPT 

Xx


----------



## suffolkgirl

No   hopefully going to wait to hear the results from the clinic on Saturday afternoon. Figured it can't be any more stressful than waiting for the call to say if we had any healthy embryos!

Have got a couple of tests stashed away at home so could be tempted to test when we get home from the clinic to prepare for the phonecall but I'm not sure. I guess the longer I don't know the result the longer I'm PUPO, which although is driving me   is better than a bfn... maybe!

Know we've got a few chances yet at fet so don't think I'm personally too worried if it's a bfn, what I'm more worried about is having to tell our parents and a few other people that it hasn't worked. Think that might upset me more x


----------



## In sha Allah

Mandymooo exactky my thoughts it's very unfair and I think I have thrush from the progesterone sent hubby for canestan lol CYM triggers hit should come out of my system by Friday so tempted to eat on weekend 
I have constant crMp since transfer 
Since yesterday feelin very hungry 
But then again I get like that when I'm due in too


----------



## Dreamer14

Hey ladies!

Wow my last post was yesterday morning and there's like another 10 pages on this forum now!

Haydan so sorry to here about the BFN   My heart goes out to you xx

JenB whoo hoo congrats cycle buddy I had a feeling this would be it for you! 

To all the BFNs and BFPs I've missed so sorry I'm not doing personals it's hard to keep track on an iPad and I've been busy preparing for DHs birthday tomorrow! I'll have to check in more regularly from now on 

AFM, I think it's over. Tested from Monday 7dp5dt faint positive and tested every day since. They have all been BFPs and the lines getting darker but yesterday I had a tiny amount of brown discharge (tmi sorry!!)  and then nothing until about 8am this morning when it's now turned red!!! I had a positive BFP at 4am then the blood which has really freaked me out   I had a half day at work today so naturally first thing I did when I got home was POAS lol and I got a 'pregnant 1-2' on clear blue digital! I'm assuming this means chemical pregnancy or early miscarriage? It's so scary and confusing     especially as the lines on FRER have gotten darker each day not lighter?

I know this is why people advise against early testing but as weird as this sounds I don't regret it! I'm happy I finally got to see a BFP and maybe this will shed some light on the 'unexplained' part of our infertility? I can't do much as OTD is not till 11dp5dt which is this Friday.

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days, thinking of you and sending lots of sticky vibes your way! Xx


----------



## mandymoo12

Dreamer don't give up hope. Have you spoken to your clinic yet about it?  

In sha allah- it's so annoying - the one thing all my natural preggers friends tell me is the one early symptom they have is really sore boobs. Well mine are really sore now. I'm constantly checking they are still sore!! But I hear this can be progesterone too. How sore are others?

Suffolkgirl - Good for you waiting for blood tests! cos my OTD is Sunday and the clinic doesn't open sunday so I would have to wait another day I just won't be able to wait.

Molly, I seriously wouldn't have a clue when my period should arrive - but if it's from egg collection then it should have been on Monday cos I have a mega short cycle.

Oh girls, they do say this is the worst bit of the IVF and they aint wrong! Plus since I've started writing this post I've eaten a whole packet of tic tacs! xx


----------



## Dreamer14

Thanks mandymoo! I'm going to call them tomorrow morning and see what they say. As that will only be 1 day before OTD.   

The 2ww is definitely the hardest part of ivf. X


----------



## Praying4asibling

Mand moo my boobs always ache but unfortunately it's just the progesterone we all have to take.  

Dreamer my friend has just experienced the same as you. Speak to your clinic as they may advise the testing a few days after your official test date. 

X


----------



## jen_bretby

Evening ladies

You're all doing amazingly with the 2WW, it is by far the hardest bit!!!  Thanks for all the congrats messages, early days but fingers crossed for a good 8+months to come .

For those who asked, I was a bit naughty and tested 1days early 8dp5dt.  My OTD was today (9dp5dt or 14dpEC). Also had a blood test today (asked my GP for the form last week) so have backed up my HPT with a beta HCG level of 115 at 9dp5dt!
Haven't really had any symptoms to speak of, had 1 day where my mood was all over the place for no reason and increased trips for a wee(TMI), and discharge (most likely due to progesterone)
I agree that lots of the symptoms many of us aides get over these 2 weeks can be caused by pg, AF or the desired BFP so try not to read too much into any of them...better put them all down to drugs and not convince yourself either way!!

Dreamer- thanks hunny! Don't loose hope I have read about many women who are pregnant and have period like early bleeds and go on to have a healthy bub.  I'm    for you xxx. Good luck with the call to the clinic tomorrow, my advice is to retest in 3-4 days time as HCG can stay elevated for a few days after a m/c (but I really hope that's not what's happening) 

Mandymoo- I'm the same and would have no idea when AF should arrive. My cycles were 27days bang on before I had my daughter and after anywhere between 21-32 days!!! Good luck with OTD and have a great time out Friday night 

I sha Allah- don't test this early, wait until next week...I know it's really hard but you won't get anything yet just false results!!!  Hopefully you're destined for a BFP but HCG isn't released into the body at traceable levels until at least 8days after a 5 day transfer.  Good luck  

Molly-  wow lady, you're better than me, I caved a day early!!! However I can see why you're waiting and I hope your patience pays off hunny  

Suffolkgirl and Toothfairy- well done ladies for making a plan to stick to OTD, safest way and hopefully you too will get a fab BFP  

Cocochine- don't loose hope, we only got 1embie at out 3rd iCSI in 2011, back in a 2days as a 4-6cell and nearly 2years on she's running around, chattering and generally making me smile every day...there's always hope hunny   

Kelly- don't worry AF pains and spots can all be the drugs you're on/ have been on!! Stay  

Hayden- I'm so very sorry hunny  not the result anyone wants.  Are you going to try again?? Or have a break and gather yourself?? This process is so cruel and hard, just stay positive and you'll get your dream some how   

Bubbles and Anglecakie- stay positive hunnies. Good luck if you test tomorrow, and I agree with DH about morning testing, much more reliable 

Mummtatlast- hope all is going well for you too?? 

Silver- massive congrats hunny, you and I need to pass on some baby dust to those down this line   . Are you planning an early scan??

Sorry to those ladies I forgot, wishing you all well and I'll check in again tomorrow xxx

Thank you again for all your support, it makes the wait so much easier x


----------



## Loutomo

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been on since Saturday so much happened, so to all the BFP's congrats and heres to a safe and happy 8 months the BFN's keep strong and drink wine!!!

Dreamer14, I'm having a nightmare like you, tested 1 day early got a preganant 1-2 on CBD, tested on OTD got a BFP and then tested Monday just to make sure BFN, called clinic as no bleed tested their BFN, doctor can't explain it totally devestated, still no bleed. Confused doesnt come into it,  clinc are now going to carry out tests as this is the second fail. All you can do is keep strong and think that things happen for a reason, what that is yet I don't know but hopefully next time will be our time, starting full cycle in May x


----------



## Bubles25

Dreamer & loutomo sending big   Stay strong xx

I'm lying in bed trying to decided if I should test in the morning. Part of me is happy that I still have hope but if I test n its negative it's all over. I'll guess I'll see how I feel about it in the morning. 

Thinking if you all xxx


----------



## MrsDreamer

Congrats to all the BFPs   For all the BFNs. So did my official Hcg. POAS from the clinic and no lines at all came up- not even a control line. Did a first response and got BFN. Weirdly the clinic called yesterday and said if I got a negative that they want me to do a blood test so yet another wait for me. Blood test tomorrow. No hope left


----------



## hollyblue

Sorry to read this MrsDreamer


----------



## Canlarim

Hi Ladies, I am in2ww too. My blood test is on 31/03/2014  . Can you please add me in your list too. Thank you


----------



## Lady L

I'm in shock.  BFP BFP BFP    

Wow.

Can't do all the signs  as in a remote area, in a caravan, away for a break. Internet not great !

Just so excited and scared too.  Thanks for all your support.  

Good luck and hope to u all, this has been a very long journey, 8 and a half years, and my first ever BFP ever!!!! So u can imagine 

Sharry it's a BFP for the list xxxx


----------



## Canlarim

Congrats to all the BFPs


----------



## Bubles25

Congratulations lady l it's so exciting 

So sorry dreamer  

Well I caved in at half 6 and got a BFP, I have bloods tomorrow .... 

How did you get on Angelcake? Xxx


----------



## suffolkgirl

Congratulations lady L and bubbles! 

 to the bfns  

x


----------



## In sha Allah

A big fat congratulations lady l xxxxx  

Jen bretby I was going to test like Saturday then I would be like 6 dp 5 dt 
Xxx

So so sorry to hear your news dreamer I'm sure your time will come soon cxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Bubles congratulations xx


----------



## jen_bretby

To all the ladies that want to test early, just read this first and it'll expalin why there really isnt much int testing before 8dp5dt!!!! id hate anyone to get a result they weren't expecting. also i have read in many places that the trigger injection which contains HCG can stay in your system for 14-16 days after you inject so it can give you a false positive!!

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------



## In sha Allah

Jen bretby thank you 
You are making sense my husband is saying exactly the same thing as you 
When do you test ?? Xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

I would also urge from testing early, quite a few of my friends have had false positives x


----------



## Bubles25

Oh god I'm worried now about false positive. I only tested 1 day early xx


----------



## Canlarim

I promised myself no HPT before 31/3/2014


----------



## AngelCakie

Morning all

Wow, this is a busy thread at the moment!!

Dreamer & Loutomo - I'm also sending out big   to you both. Stay strong xx

Lady L - brilliant news, so pleased for you. Enjoy that break away...you deserve it.

Bubles25 - awesome!! Chuffed for you too huni. Should make that long trip to the clinic tomo a bit more bearable now hey  

AFM, yep I caved and tested at 4.30 this morning (that's the longest I can make it through the night without having to pee!! TMI). I'm 10dp3dt. And I got my first ever   with CBD - 1-2 weeks pregnant! So sooooo pleased but also slightly disbelieving! We have hcg blood test on Saturday so hopefully I'll be more convinced then lol.

Jen_bretby - great advice about testing early and a really helpful link. I did a lot of reading about how long the hcg from the trigger injection stays in your body. One site said that it stays for 10 days after (with the day after the trigger counted as day 1) so the earliest you should test is the 11th day. Another site was more specific saying that it takes a day for your body to flush through each 1,000 units so it depends how much you trigger with...which makes a lot of sense. My trigger was 7,500 units of Pregnyl on 12 March which is 15 days ago so hopefully that really limits the chance of a false positive. Keeping everything crossed still!


----------



## Kellyc77

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is doing ok.

*Bubles25* don't panic enjoy the BFP but do another test OTD perhaps to put your mind at rest.

*Jen_bretby* am definitely not testing early - am going to do it 14 days post 6 day transfer... that should be enough right

*ladyl* big congratulations honey that's fab news!!

*dreamer* and *loutomo*am sending you a big fat  as you could probably do with it right now.  

*angelcakie* yay so pleased for you hon!! Wahooo!

Is anyone at UCH in London - they don't offer blood tests but do you think I could ask for it. Its NHS maybe that's why??

As for all the symptoms my boobs are getting big and they are sore! DH keeps smiling at that fact! And the progesterone leakage is just awful!!! Am sure am losing half the amount through it all!

xxxx


----------



## Bubles25

Congratulations Angelcake. Ive been wondering about you all morning, since i was up at 6.30 doing mine lol. Its so excited. I woke up at 2.30 but made myself go back to sleep in took ages. DH was not having it testing at that time. Didnt think i could do it that early lol. I'm going to use my CBD one in the morning just to double check but i'm assuming 1 day early isnt going to make that much difference. I have my trigger shot on the 12th March. So its 15 days since trigger. Do you think its a really BFP for me then? 

This thread is so busy and there are lots of BFP so lets hope there is more to come   xx


----------



## mandymoo12

Good morning!! Wow, some great news this morning. Congrats on the BFPs.
Bubles25, cos your EC and ET  were the same day as mine makes me so tempted. P.s. I knew you'd be positive!!! Congrats. DH isn't here and he really wants me to wait. I just don't know if I can.
I did a 16 hour days work wise and feel shattered today. Scared I over did it. DH kept asking whether it could affect the baby if there is one. I presume at this stage there is not much I can do. 8dp5dt.
Also, what progesterone are people on? So disconcerting cos my one says stop using if you are on might be pregnant!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Kellyc77.... I was just going to the same thing about the leakage omg it's everything e I get up I'm fed up it yucky!!! Started my second box of it today ,
Mandymoo12...just have a nice relaxing day today 
Congratulations all on bfp
And well don't to those who haven't caved


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

well ladies i had so much hope, did  a test at 4.50am this morning and thought i saw a 2nd blurred line, but i think i was wishing it was there. went to two supermarkets at 7am no pregnacy tests finally got one at 8am, did another test at 8.30am, was negative. I am so gutted, i really thought this would, work, my belly feels full but i guess thats period, when i had the postive last time, i did feel sick a lot, this time i just thought prednislone was masking symptoms. I will test tom and carry on with pessaries until period comes. i am so gutted, i really thought i could be a 5%. i guess the answer is to take my advice and send period blood to penny, i may go to my review and ask what happened to the follicles , as it was strange they were only 5 eggs on more drugs. i promised myself i would step away from fertility treatment for 6 months, after the last 6 trys in 18 months, i really have thought of not much else for 2 and half years. i watched the program about the twin in her twenties who had cancer last night and thought i must do something positive, this poor beautiful girl has cancer, lifes not s so bad, hopefully i can find something else. thanks for your support,  x


----------



## Molly99

Chocochine, I am so so sorry.  I have been looking out for your update as I thought that you were testing today.  We have so much in common (I'm also a 2 dt, I responded worse to increased meds and had an early miscarriage last time too).

I didn't notice your test day before.  We did our 2 day transfer on the 14th and my test day was yesterday (26th), you transferred a day earlier and your test day is a day later than mine.  I guess all clinics advise differently but it does seem like waiting another couple of days might be right.

There is still a chance that your wee could have been too diluted by 8am, testing first thing sounds like a good idea.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  A faint line, however squinty is still a line  

I'm still feeling the same and very similar to you but I am feeling less hopeful now and convinced that it's just the progesterone and prednislone messing with me (though a nagging voice in my head is still saying 'this time').

Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## AngelCakie

Thanks everyone - for your well wishes and support  

Bubles25 - have faith! I don't think you've tested too early but at least it's less than 24 hours now until you have the official verdict. Where is your clinic?

Chocochine - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow and sending you lots of  

Mandymoo25 - just a little longer to hold out now! I def think you should wait for your DH to be home. Stay strong. And don't worry about over doing it at work - just think about all the women everywhere that hold down stressful/manual jobs all throughout their pregnancies and manage to bring happy, healthy babies into the World. I think when we struggle to conceive naturally and end up having fertility treatment there's a much bigger fear that something will go wrong. I think as long as you're being sensible (no heavy lifting/stretching etc), taking rest breaks, and looking after yourself then you're doing all you can. Keep us posted.

As for progesterone, sounds like I'm lucky - well depending on how much you like needles lol! I was on rectal pessaries (eurgghh TMI) until embryo transfer when they swapped me onto Gestone which is an intra-muscular injection. Basically DH has to stab me in the butt with it every evening and it's a pretty long needle!! The benefit is of course no leakage!! Sounds like a few of you are in the same boat with that so not much you can do. I've been told by my clinic that I may stay on the progesterone until 12 weeks of pregnancy but I'll be advised of that as and when.

Kellyc77 - I've also had constant swollen and achy boobs but it does sound as though that's a common side effect of the progesterone. I guess I'll see now that I've had the BFP. 

I've also had disturbed sleep and really weird dreams - has anyone else? DH thought I was having a nightmare the other night and woke me up gently asking if I was ok. I replied "no, I'm covered in cous cous"!! He said "Oh, i thought you were having a nightmare" and I said "I am"!! But I've read that that's a common thing with the Prednisolone. 

Big   all xx


----------



## Bubles25

Lol Anglecakes, you comment about covered in Cous cous made me laugh. I'm At Newcastle hospital but live in Cumbria so its a long drive but the clinic are amazing well worth the traveling. 

Kellyc77 - My boobs felt big but very sore at all, I got slight AF pains but they'd come and go. I also have become really tired, very bloated as the day goes on and sleep really well but do have very vivid dreams.

Mandymoo - Wait for DH its a nice moment to share together  Keep me posted on how you are getting on? 

Chocochine - The 1st morning wee is always the best. Let keep our fingers crossed until tomorrow xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks eveyone my et was 13th molly and yours my birthday 14th so if theres hope for me theres definetly hope for u x


----------



## Molly99

Oo, a huge belated happy birthday Chocochine  

Maybe hope for both of us yet, even if it doesn't really feel that way at the moment.

2 day transfers are the pits really aren't they.  Seeing as they aren't exactly unheard of, there is just so little out there to explain what to expect or what's going on xx


----------



## jen_bretby

Ladies, please don't loose hope with a 2 day embie!!
On our 3rd ICSI cycle we finally got an embryo, just the 1 and had it put back at 2 days as a 4/6 cell.  That little 2 day embryo is nearing her 2nd birthday  .  Just proving you don't need to go to blast to have a beautiful miracle!!

So 2day embies can make it...keep the faith   xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

hi jen, thanks, just really hoped one of my 2 dayers made it , tomorrow is another day


----------



## Kellyc77

sending you big hugs *cocochine* I hope you're ok


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi ladies hope you have all had a good day sorry won't do personals feel a little flat  
When I am due on my period I normally start with a migraine a week or so before 
Well guess why thy has started to me today so gutted as I have been having cramps since transfer and are still uncomfortable in my stomache 
I'm at the stage now where I think I just need to know either way is I can get back to work and get my life back to normal sorry ladies for the rant but feel so robbed we put our life on hold in every way and it just isn't fair !!!! Xx


----------



## mandymoo12

In sh Allah... Some days we just feel rubbish. I'm finding it really tough at the moment and am determined not to test yet. I think the answer, although easier said than done is try not to put life on hold. I think it's good to have a few things planned during this 2ww. Watch nice movies and see friends. I didn't work the first few days of the 2ww but went back Tuesday and yesterday.. They are long shifts and I must say today I've slept most of the day.
Chin up and watch some nice tele!  Xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Thanks mandymoo12


----------



## Rock1607

In sha Allah

Hi I've been reading this page tonight and I thought I would jump on and just say please try not to worry about the cramps, I felt exactly the same as you and I finally got my BFP on Friday after 4 attempts!!  I'm still getting cramps now some are horrific!! I tested the day before my OTD and got my BFP!! Please stay strong and keep the hope there, I know it's easier said then done!!
Hope the rest of you ladies are ok xxxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Rock1607.... The name fits tonight ,,,, thanks for that my main sighn for the period coming is the mygraine !!!
Did u have cramps all the way thoroughh 2ww ?
And congratulations on the bfp


----------



## Rock1607

Hi  in sha Allah

My main sign is spots on my chin and they came out in force, I had cramping from ET  all 4 times this time was terrible, all the way through I thought period was coming. I still think it's gonna come now!!
It's so emotionally draining but stay strong! How many you had put back?  When is your OTD? Xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Rock1607..... I had 2 blastocysts put back in one at 5bc and one at 5cc

Otd 4/4/14

Started crampimg and still on going since like an hour after ET xx


----------



## Rock1607

Sounds like you had lovely blasts out back in... Keep strong and stay positive!! Remember cramping and things can be a good symptom they were for me!! I will keep an eye on this page and follow your progress I have everything crossed for you! Not long to wait till OTD...1 week to go? Are you going to test early? Xx


----------



## Canlarim

As the time comes closer I feel more down   I just want to learn the result and carry on with my life    What is wrong with me today


----------



## In sha Allah

Rock 1607.... Morning ,, I know I should feel blessed with the blasts x I am wanting to test like this Sunday ?? But hubby has hidden my spare tests lol x he wants me to wait what stage are you at ?

Canlarim...... I know exactly how your feeling !!!! When is your otd ? I looking forward to having lunch with hubby today as he is finishing eaely from lunch as I have not seen the outside world since monday xxxx 
Mandymoo,,,,,, how u feeling today 
Kelly cc ,,,, morning xxxx
Chocochine ,,,,, stay positive today will be a good day for u xx
Jen bretby ,,,, happy Friday , you give fantastic advice xxxx 
Molly 99.... HVe you got the happy fridY feeling today  Xx
Bubles,,,,, hope the books are easing ,,,,these last two days I have had very short vivid dreams all in one go lol xxx
Angelcakie..... Congrats how are you feeling xxxx


Everyone else hope you all luck with things that are going in 
Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Canlarim 

Sweety i feel the same..  The anxiety of  it knowing can make us feel low. Try pick yourself up with a hot chocolate it always makes me feel . 

Hang in there!!  You're not alone xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Tooth fairy ..... Morning ..... Nearly there for you !!! Otd approaching 
How u feeling ? You caved yet ? Xxx


----------



## Canlarim

Hi In sha Allah, My OTD is on 31/3/2014. My FET was on 21/3 ..  4 frosties transferred. My previous cycle was BFP but it feels so different this time  .. I am less bloated, have less pain, just (.)(.) are sensitive.. Maybe last time I had more symptoms because of EC?


----------



## Rock1607

In sha Allah

Good morning I know people say you shouldn't test early but I did, it was driving me mad not knowing, think I do it to mentally prepare myself!!  I'm 5 weeks today, so only another 2 to go then 7 week scan!! It's all this waiting it's so nerve wrecking xx
Keep strong I have a good feeling xx

Good luck to all you ladies I'm praying for you xxxxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Canlarim ....every pregnancy is diffrent ...xxx

Rock.....how early did u test ? Xxx


----------



## Rock1607

I tested the day before my OTD morning afternoon and night lol slightly obsessed!! I just knew something was going on xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Rock1607.... Awwww bless ya ....xx


----------



## CarylR

Well I tested 1 day early this morning, got a BFN but my period is two days late and I am on a natural FET cycle so no drugs affect anything. I know there is still a small chance that I could be pregnant, but not feeling the vibe at the moment. Did anyone test early and get a different result?


----------



## In sha Allah

Hey *caryIR.....*welll I dint know about your treatment but yes wait till your otd xxx good luck 
I'm confused because I actually had my ET on the day my period should have been due


----------



## Dreamer14

Morning ladies,

Congrats to the BFPs and   To the BFNs.

If you tested early try not to worry about the BFN. They give us OTDs for a reason, it ain't over until then! X 

Quick update on me. Have been testing positive since Monday (7dp5dt) and line has been getting darker each day. But, since Wednesday (9dp5dt) I have been bleeding lightly (too much IMO to be spotting but not enough to call it a period). I rang my clinic yesterday (10dp5dt) and spoke to a nurse and she said it could be a number of things. She said bleeding was common in early pregnancy and to use their test today (OTD) and if positive to give them a call and they would book me in for an early scan to see if they can work out what's going on.

Well today is OTD and.. BFP!!!!

I gotta say ladies DH and I thought we would be more excited should this day finally arrive but the bleeding has us so scared no matter how many people tell us it's normal. To clarify my OTD BFP was on clinic provided HPT, FRER, super drug own and CBD but I just still can't believe it. I'm worried our beautiful embie(s) won't stick. I'm praying they do      

Just called the clinic to confirm the BFP & waiting for a callback from the nurse xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Congratulations dreamer14.... Do we count ET day as day 1 or day 0  Xxx


----------



## Daisychain79

Dreamer14, CONGRATS!!!! What amazing news! Bleeding in early pregnancy is so common - i know you must be panicking but try not to worry.. My fingers are crossed for you.

It's also my test day today but I can't bring myself to test.. I caved and tested two days ago and got a BFN (well, i got a faint faint faint line but it was grey so it's an evap line) and the disappointment of another BFN will kill me. I've been cramping on and off all week so I know AF is on her way - I'll just wait for her to arrive. I'm going away this weekend so hopefully it will distract me enough to face the next cycle head on 

To all the other bfp's - congrats!!!! And   to the bfn's.. Our time is coming soon. 

xxx


----------



## Canlarim

Congrads Dreamer14 .. What a good news


----------



## AngelCakie

Morning all

It's one day to go for me until OTD. Despite having my BFP yesterday I'm still disbelieving so I know how you feel Rock1607 and Dreamer14. I've resisted spending more money on tests so just a few more long hours to wait until my HCG blood test at the clinic in the morning.

Luckily I've had no bleeding. Main symptoms for me are the tugging/stitch like sensations in my lower abdomen, a bloated tummy and a constant achey/cramp feeling (like being constantly too full up), swollen & achy (.)(.), a general feeling of tiredness and disturbed sleep/weird dreams.

*Bubles25* - I hope everything went well for you at the clinic today. Please let us know how you got on later.

*In Sha Allah* - Don't lose hope. So many of the pregnancy symptoms mimic AF so it might just be that the migraine is your body's response to the hormones and changes happening in your body. As Rock1607 says, so many of us have had the cramps and gone onto get BFPs so I don't think we can read too much into any of the signs or symptoms! I've also had spots on my face since ET and that's usually a sign that AF is on her way! You've still got a little way to go until your OTD so enjoy your weekend and hang on in there sweetie x Oh and ET day is Day 0.

*Canlarim & Toothfairy* - just a few days for you both now too. Sending you lots of positive vibes  and enjoy those hot chocolates!!

*Dreamer14* - I don't have previous experience given this is my first cycle but I have read so many places that bleeding in early pregnancy is soooo common. A friend of mine who had a natural pg told me she had bleeding early on too. I'm sure it doesn't take the stress away but try and take heart from all the positive outcomes of so many others. I'll keep  for you and please keep us posted x

And to any BFNs, big  from me xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Well a little hope the clear blue was negative but cheapie gave a postive,  so I am just hanging in there. At least there is hope my clinic dont do bloods. I really hope this works out 
Any news molly?


----------



## bk2013

hey all
not posted for a while as we got our BFP on 10th March but still read whats going one here noticed a few people have tested a day or 2 early and got BFN's and also had spotting or cramping wanted to try and reassure if i can but not offer any guarantees.
my otd was 10 march and on 6 march i started with all typical AF symptoms; cramping, headache, foul mood. tested on 7 march and got a BFN. tested 8 march got BFN. had bleeding until 11 march. didnt do a POAS on OTD but just had HCG blood - when rang for result on 11 march nearly passed out when they said positive 
since then the bleeding came back on 23 march with abdo pain - had 2 early scans this week both showing strong hb and baby doubling in size in 3 days.

so just goes to show that getting a BFN when testing early does not mean its the end of the road and bleeding in early pregnancy is apparently common but always check with GP or midwife or early pregnancy unit if you are concerned - that is what they are there for.

so good luck to everyone and congrats to all the BFP's and   to those that -havent been so lucky this time.

take care
bec x


----------



## Molly99

Confusing Chocochine, still hope though.  I didn't get on very well with clear blue last time, I don't think their sensitivity is as good.  Have you tried a first response?

Ah, I think that nature is doing its thing here.  I have a pretty regular 28 day cycle, I'm 28 days on the dot and I had a little streak of brown blood this morning.  It's not going to happen for me  

Devastating, we tried so hard this time.  We were so relaxed and happy.  All the blooming nuts, pineapple, pomegranate and protein that I have eaten  

Now facing stepkiddies arriving tonight and DH leaving with them first thing for a weekend with his family and Mother's Day alone.  We've battled so many monsters to be a family, we finally got there and now his mother is in the way of us being together and yet again I have to lie to the kids that I'm not coming because I'm busy  

Sorry for the pity party.  I'm feeling a bit low right now.


----------



## Canlarim

Thank you AngelCakie .. You make me feel a bit better..


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Oh molly sounds a shame for you, thees still a little hope for us both x


----------



## Gem_pop

Hello everyone. You've probably not come across me as I haven't posted much. When I joined as I started my ivf process I loved reading the forums and made a few posts. But as the process went on I personally found it was easier for me to cope by not sharing. 

However I thought I would post the diary I kept for myself during my 2ww now, as I did get so much support from reading all your posts and being a lurker so maybe my 2ww diary will be helpful to others. 

I'm sorry if I've posted this in the wrong place - I'm
I hope not. 

0dp3dt
Embryo transfer day. Procedure went smoothly. No pain. No symptoms except still constipated  Hadn't been since before egg collection days ago. 

1dp3dt
Started progesterone suppositories the day before the transfer. I think my sore nipples must be due to those or the HcG trigger shot as it's obviously too soon for pregnancy symptoms. Still constipated and pretty miserable from it. Drank prune juice. Nothing :-(

2dp3dt
Nothing except to say I'm feeling well. These progesterone suppositories really suit me. I suffer badly from PMS - a grey mist comes over me and I get quite down and extremely irritable. This usually starts not long after ovulation and continues through to AF.  Well I'm feeling great! Just myself and very well.  I noticed on the box they are also prescribed for PMS so I think that's something to speak to my GP about. 

Oh - finally some relief from the constipation! The prune juice is finally doing it's job! 

3dp3dt
So I read that today the blastocysts should be hatching. Nothing else to report. 

4dp3dt
I woke very early around 5am with a persistent pain low on my right hand side. It felt like an ovulation pain except those are usually fleeting and over quite quickly. This was persistent and notably to the side which made me think it was nothing to do with my embryos but must but my poor battered ovary trying to recover. Never the less is has been there on and off all day long. 
I read that the hatched blast should be starting to implant today so worrying thoughts of ectopic pregnancy has crossed my mind. But obviously it's far too early to worry about that. 

5dp3dt
Today the hatched blastocyst is supposed to be implanting. So as a person who normally feels everything - I know the moment I ovulate for goodness sake - all day I've been worried that I COULDNT feel anything. Tried to keep busy. Met SIL for lunch. But this evening I've felt general 'period is coming' dull aches. And now (20:30) I feel a 'poking' feeling very low to the left. Under my pubic bone actually it's that low. 

I'm trying to not think Anything means anything. My ovaries have been battered and bruised - I'm on hormone supplements so anything I feel could be because of that. 

But that doesn't matter of course. I am absolutely obsessing over every niggle. 

6dpd3t
Nothing mentionable - the wait it killing me. Implantation is meant to be happening so I expected to feel something. A twinge. Anything! But no. I know many women feel nothing but I'm the kind of person who feels everything. 

7dpd3t
Today implantation should be complete or completing. Still feeling nothing. Even the feeling AF was coming has gone. I just feel
normal. 
Today my numbers 'add up' to 10 which I've noticed on forums there are women who got a positive pregnancy test today. There's no way I'm testing yet though. I couldn't cope with a negative then the wondering if it was still too early ... 

No symptoms really. Quite a vivid dream last night but that can happen any time. My husband and I had a big row last night and could kick ourselves for it because I did get quite worked up over it. :-( oh well it's over and done with now no point dwelling on it. 
7pm. I take it all back - I feel very periody. 


8dpd3t
Slept a good 11 hours. Couldn't wake up. Picked up by a colleague and flew to London as we have a course this week. I'm glad because it gives me something else to take my mind off everything. 

Felt quite periody. Had a pain in the right groin for about 20 seconds like a cramp from sport. 

Boobs possibly feeling fuller / heavier. As they do before a period so means nothing. Or could mean everything. Obviously hoping for the latter. 
Well it's now almost midnight so not sure if it's more day 9 than day 8, but my period like pain is spreading to my thighs - as it does during a normal period. Even down to my calfs. Although compared to my normal period pain which is brutal this is very mild. 

Every time I go to the loo I dread to look in case my period is actually starting. Maybe it wants to but the progesterone supplements aren't letting it. Cue the next google search.... I'm honestly finding this waiting harder than all the injections, the symptoms, everything! I'm cabin crew and was injection at 38,000 feet in turbulence, in various hotels around the world; I just wanted to be home but also wanted to save my official 'ivf time off' (they give 2 weeks) for egg retrial and onwards. My course is training because I've been promoted. I obviously didn't want to miss it as the pay rise would be very handy during maternity (if things work out)

Now I'm wondering if I should have just kept working as this waiting is driving me crazy!! Im so glad I'm going to be busy this week and distracted. 

9dpd3t
➕ ➕ ➕ ➕ ➕ ➕ ➕ ➕ ➕ ➕ ➕
Woke up about 5:45am and had some bad period pains again. I don't know what possessed me. I didn't plan it. It just happened! But I took a First Response pregnancy test. 

AND IT WAS POSITIVE!!! 😃

But obviously it's too early and I'm worried it could be the remains of my pregnyl HcG shot. So here are the dates:

Trigger shot: 9th March
Egg collection: 11th March
3day Embryo replacement:16th March. 
BFP 25th March

I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much (obviously that's hard) but I'm thinking if it's the end of the trigger shot - which was two weeks ago today - surely it'd be faint? This was a dark strong line that appeared almost immediately! 

But it also seems way too early for such a strong line! Surely at only 9dp3dt it should be faint? Well I'll test again in the morning and see how it is. 

23:00 same night - proper period pain with back and leg cramps  :-( scared again

STILL constipated. I'm sick of rabbit pebbles I need a good clear out (yuk sorry!)

10dp3dt
Another ➕ test. Still very obvious - however I think it ever so slightly lighter in colour than yesterday's test which is slightly concerning. Maybe it's a chemical pregnancy if the HcG is becoming less not more. 

I called the IVF nurses at St Mary's and owned up I had done an early test. I asked what my pregnyl dose was and it was only 5000u so it should definitely be out of my system by now! ☺ However she was still very cautious and said I'm still in a 'grey area' and chemical pregnancies are very common so not to get my hopes up too much.  Totally stole my thunder! Well I can only try to 'not get my hopes up' but that seems pretty unlikely as they're already sky high. 

Currently on a coach from gatwick to Heathrow (on my training course) and my belly is HUGELY bloated. Uniform is so uncomfortable and I most certainly don't look 'still red hot'! 

11dp3dt
Couldn't test today because I've run out and am still away in a hotel. Woke up very early with more period pains - but no spotting or anything at all. Not much to report otherwise no symptoms other than the odd period cramps here and there. Can't WAIT to get home now so I can do another test. Also terrified in case it's not positive any more. The fact that the second one wasn't quite as dark as the first is playing on my mind. 

Flew home to Manchester this evening and my lovely husband picked me up from the airport. Haven't told him I was naughty and tested early because he wouldn't believe an early result anyway. And also if the nurse was right and it was chemical and already gone away I want to save him that extra heartache

12dp3dt
Home now and back in my own bed. Again woke up early with strong period pains and feared the worst. But still no blood. Not a spot. 

Spoke to my husband about testing today. Showed him how my 5000u pregnyl would be definitely gone by now and showed him a survey showing which day women tested on. He agreed I should do a test so off I ran to the loo, POAS and turned it over without looking. I popped the cap on the end and hopped back into bed. We waited the full 3 mins before we looked at the same time. The strongest line ever was staring right back at us! It was almost double the darkness of the control line! He hugged me harder and longer than he ever has before and I burst into tears. 

We are so happy. After trying for five years, this was a long time coming and our dearest wish. We only get one NHS try where we live so everything was riding on this and I just can't believe how lucky we are. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## mandymoo12

Gem Pop thanks for that. So interesting. I wish I had kept a diary.
All I know is that I have had AF type pains since Monday. Still no AF though.
I'm now 9dp5dt and know I could have tested today even though OTD is on Sunday.
I nearly did this morning, but DH was out and I was in bed and he woke me up cos recieved letter from psycho ex wife. She always ruins everything. Been in this awful custody battle for last year and a bit and she just makes life so difficult. 

It looks like I'm going to definitely wait till Sunday now. Today my boobs still sore, but my nipples are more itchy. I presume progesterone does that too.
I'm. To feeling very much at all down below, not really cramps or anything now.
My dog is constantly sitting on my tummy too! He's not that heavy!! 
I'm feeling low and scared too.... 
Out tonight. 12 hour shift at work tomorrow and then OTD. I'm not feeling v positive today cos quite a lot of other things are going wrong at the moment.
Also DH lost loads of work recently, so financially things not great and don't think there would be any way we could afford another cycle


----------



## Gem_pop

AF pains with no bleeding is surely a really good sign  mandymoo12! That's exactly what I experienced anyway. Best of wishes to you xxx


----------



## MazAL

BFN I am absolutely devastated, i just dont know how i can do this again, it was my first go but i had suffered ectopic with clomid in 2011.  I was really hoping after so many bad things have happened to me and my husband that we would be due some good news but it came in as negative and i am bleeding :-(


----------



## Toothfairy

Gempop i had goose bumps trading your post  thank you so much for sharing it brought back memories of my first ICSI 

Mandy moo we can do this..  Let's test on Sunday xxxx


----------



## mandymoo12

Ok tooth fairy. Sunday it is!!!!!


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Mandymoo and toothfairy good luck on sunday I am now resting everyday
Mazal I am so sorry for your bleeding gettinga negative is horrible x


----------



## Dreamer14

In sha Allah, caryIR & canalarim-  hang in there! I hope the posts some of the ladies have put in about their 2ww experience is reassuring. The only certain thing is although some women may get similar feelings every woman and every pregnancy is different and you'll never truly know until OTD.

Daisychain - thank you and good luck, I wish I had your willpower!  xx

Molly99 when is your OTD? I have had a ton of positive hpts and been bleeding for 3 days. Don't give up hope yet hun xx

Thank you Angelcakie, congrats and good luck for you OTD it's all sounding very promising!!  xx

Good luck for Sunday mandymoo & toothfairy! X

MazAL I'm so sorry about your BFN   

Sorry to anyone else I may have missed.

AFM, spoke to the nurse and she reiterated that bleeding is common. She asked how much I was having and if I had cramps (I do) and where. I have a scan booked for 14th April which would make me 6wks and 5days at that point. She said they would be able to detect a heartbeat - I thought that wasn't possible until 7 weeks? I'm on cyclogest and she also said I don't need to take those anymore? I was under the impression you had to stay on the pessaries until 12 weeks? When she spoke to me I was in a restaurant and was just trying hard to remember everything she said but now I have had more time to think I have more questions than answers  

She also said to give them a call if the bleeding increases, I pray it doesn't and goes soon 

Thanks for all of your kind words and support this week, you've been amazing 

Xxx


----------



## jen_bretby

Dreamer you and I are the same dates wise, I have my scan booked for 15th April and I'll be 6weeks 6 days according to my clinic  .  I'd check again re: the cyclogest as my clinic says to stay on it until 12 weeks (just like you thought) and that's the same advice they had the last time I had a BFP.

MazAL I'm so very sorry hunny...not the result any of us wants to hear   I'm   that next time is your time, try to stay   xx

I'll do proper personals later when I have a bit more time ladies xxx


----------



## Cece0207

I've not posted on this thread before but we got a BFP yesterday on our third attempt and called my clinic as I have not been given cyclogest for 12 weeks and I was a bit worried. They told me you only need it for 12 weeks if you are doing FET. Not sure if that helps.

Did anyone get their result confirmed by blood test? I went private for a test today and result was 972. I know that this is good as my first test which ended in a chemical was 53.

Would be good to compare....x


----------



## Bubles25

Hi Everyone 
I hope you are all doing great. Ive just got in from a 5.15 start i'm sooooo tired. Well had the bloods today and confirm my BFP and my bloods are 251 9dp5dt. 

sorry for no personals, i'll catch up probably tomorrow. xx


----------



## Lady Lily

Hi all

I haven't been on for a while. Back to work and totally knackered.

I am now 16 days post 5 day transfer. I tested positive via blood test on Monday with a 300 level and today I was at 1500 so progressing well. 

I posted my early experience last week but suffered bad cramping and red spotting for a few days as the embryos implanted. In the last week I have been relatively symptom free apart from sore boobs, headaches and some queeziness.

My doctor actually told me as part of my documents to go home with to actually expect cramping and spotting, this was entirely normal. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies and hoping and praying my little lab rats are sticking tight. I am not sure I could deal with another loss.

Have a nice weekend

Lily


----------



## AngelCakie

Hi all

Lots happening today with everyone!

*Chocochine* - as you say, hang on in there. It's not over till it's over!

*bk2013* and *Cece0207* - big congrats on the BFPs ladies...WHOOP!

*Molly99* - don't lose faith yet either. This could still be your time.

*Gem_pop* - thanks for sharing your diary - I identified with most of it! And a massive congrats to you too.

*mandymoo12* - it never rains but it pours hey?! My DH has a great saying for remaining calm when the **** hits the fan..."SVABAR"!! It's supposed to be a kind of relaxing chant but it always at least succeeds in making me laugh! Try and stay calm and positive hun x

*MazAL* - so sorry for your bad news. Sending you big  And lots of  for next time

And last but not least, *Bubles25* - brilliant news sweetie. Dead chuffed for you and look forward to hearing more.

AFM, no change here. Had an extremely lazy day at home all day which was lovely. I'm still very bloated which is pretty uncomfortable and my tummy is very bruised and sore from the twice daily Clexane injection (anyone else on that?). Not much else to report other than the lush yellow Thai curry that I made for dinner tonight nom nom  Early night for us to ensure we're bright-eyed in the morning for the trip to the clinic...EEEEEEEEK!

Night all xx (sorry if I missed anyone)


----------



## Toothfairy

Will be thinking of you angelcakie. Xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Hey girls it's 4:26am and I can't sleep... 

Suffolkgirl how are you feeling well probably sleeping... I can't wait to see your BFP today.. I hope I am right. Xxx

As for me quite crampy and can't distinguish between AF on its way or the ones similar to when I got my first BFP... Argh xxx 

Hope everyone else is resting xxx


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi toothfairy, am awake early too!  Feeling quite nervous now! Am still glad a managed to hold out for the blood test today though rather than doing a poas test. Appointment is this morning and then have just got to make it through to later this afternoon without going   !

Will of course let you all know how it goes.

Good luck to anyone else testing today

Sorry for lack of personals, am on my phone, will hopefully post properly later x


----------



## CarylR

Well as expected, I tested this morning on my OTD and it was BFN, AF now 3 days late, but don't hold out much hope on a viable prg. Sad as I am, I can at least take comfort hugging my DS, obviously 3 (plus 2 dogs) is the perfect size for my familey.
Hope you had better new Suffolkgirl, and good luck to the rest of you.
C


----------



## Toothfairy

Sorry to hear about your BFN carylr... At least we have the joy of hugging our babies.. Xx

Suffolkgirl... I will be doing a HPT tommorow as my clinic doesn't think bloods are necessary.. On my previous cycle I did the clear blue digi to make sure it went from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 to 3+ 

All the best and will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Molly99

Back on the rollercoaster again.  After confirming a bfn yesterday with a first response and starting to come to terms with it, my clinic called at 5pm.  My clinic have never called me before (this cycle or last) but it was the new satellite clinic that did our scans.

The nurse said that my blood test was due yesterday 14dp2dt.  The clinic that did the transfer said this was on the 26th 12dp2dt.  She wants me to carry on meds and test on Sunday as she said it could still be too early for a hpt to rule out a positive.

Trying not to get my hopes up, I still have a little spotting and it does seem period like but maybe a little hope still? Ruth, testing on mother's day morning though with my DH gone, it doesn't feel good


----------



## Toothfairy

Molly Hun not long now

You have me and mandymoo testing with you.. So you're not alone and if it makes you feel a bit better my hubby is in Marrakech 

Xx


----------



## Molly99

Thank you tooth fairy, I shall be thinking of you tomorrow ladies


----------



## mandymoo12

Morning all!! I'm at work - yay.. (NOT!) 

Molly99 and Toothfairy - so pleased I've got testing buddies. I've nearly caved so many times, but now glad I didn't. I went to a party last night which was full of ex work colleagues from years ago. I had such a lovely time, so glad I didn't test in case it was bad news I would have missed out on that good time. I even had a bucks fizz, figuring that I either would be and a few sips of champagne wouldn't hurt, or I wouldn't be and a few sips of champagne wouldn't hurt! 
One of my old colleagues has had IVF 8 times.. She's now adopting.. 

CarylR - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take it easy today  

suffolkgirl - looking forward to hearing your news later. xx

AngelCakie - thanks for that and good luck for you today...  What a big weekend for many of us!! 

Lady Lily - what great levels you have. You must be over the moon. It's so lovely hearing about the positive stories. We have all been through so much..

Bubles25 - Glad everything is confirmed for you. I can't believe I have waited even after you got your news seeing we had the same initial dates.. Hope you got a good lie in this morning. xx

CHOCOCHINE - Any news today from you?

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. I just wanted to say hello mainly this morning.

AFM - I'm pretty tired today, cos it took me ages to say goodbye at this party and I didn't get home till 1.00am. Sleep by 2.30 and up at 8.15 to go to work. This morning, I felt a bit sick and sitting here at work I keep getting little pains in my tummy. It's so hard not to read into everything. My brain just keeps pulling from one result to another. My friend last night who had 8 failed IVF's did say 'at least I haven't got my AF yet' although is it true that progesterone stops your period? I keep googling, but keep seeing different things. I haven't even had any spotting so far at all. (So even that has me worried!!)
Roll on the next 24 hours!! 
xxxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Mandy molly and toothfairy goodluck for tomorrow,  hope you get good news.
I brought a digital test and this morning it said 1 to 2 weeks pregnant, so I am hopeful but actually kno2 I am 4 weeks plus so I am going to do a cheap test tom and then on next tues or wed do another digital and hope the weeks change. So dont lose hope


----------



## Toothfairy

Mandymoo I haven't spotted either xx


----------



## Molly99

Chocochine, that is absolutely amazing news!!  I think that the 1-2 weeks is right isn't it?  If you look on the instructions, it tells you that it is behind where you actually are.  I think that you have your BFP lovely!!  I am so pleased for you    .

Mandymoo & Toothfairy, testing buddies!  I'm struggling to sleep past 3am, so I think that I'll be testing super early.  Definitely spotting here  .  You can still get a period on progesterone, so I've heard, sadly.  Still convinced that mine has started, only spotting I know but almost no symptoms now, even on the progesterone.  I had so many before, I was so convinced, but now even my bbs are barely sore and only if I prod them hard (which definitely isn't healthy  )

DH and my stepkiddies have just left for the weekend, so I'm feeling pretty miserable.  He shouldn't have gone, especially to see his mother this weekend of all.  I know that makes me sound so horrible, I'm having a hugely hard time forgiving her especially as she has never even said sorry  .

Do you think that this is the right day to be going to the hairdressers?!  I'm going to have it all chopped off!  Excited   xx


----------



## mandymoo12

Molly99 - I think you should definitely go to the hairdressers. It will keep your mind off things and definitely good to pamper yourself today. It's difficult to comment about your DH cos I don't know the whole situation, but personally I would be pretty p'd off too. I think 'special' days are just rubbish in some ways. People shouldn't need a 'day' to tell them they love you. So he could have waited to see his mum another day. I'm also prodding my boobs just to make sure they are still sore. I've probably prodded them so much now that they are bruised haha!! 
Enjoy the sunshine xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Molly and Mandy moo

I can't sleep beyond 3-4 either..  

My boobs aren't tender either..  Think all 3 of us are going to get our BFPs Tomorrow  xx got  a good gut feeling xx


----------



## suffolkgirl

Just a quick update...

It's a   for me!  Confirmed by blood test and hpt   can't believe it! Just got everything crossed that all goes smoothly from here x


----------



## mandymoo12

Congratulations Suffolk Girl.   
xx


----------



## AngelCakie

A very quick one from me for now...

It's definitely a   for me too, confirmed by a blood test with Hcg level of 203 (is that good...I have no idea?!?). 

Can hardly believe it either. We're both over the moon for this little miracle and hoping the next few weeks go quickly and smoothly.

Chat more later. Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## mandymoo12

Yay!! - brilliant news Angel Cakie.

So my brother just called and asked me what I am doing tomorrow. He is referring to trying to do something for my mum for mothers day. I just said to him 'That I can't commit to anything'
Not being mean, but I just don't know what sort of mood I'm going to be in tomorrow. My DH has invited a couple over who I don't know that well and planned to go to the pub. He never does that. But I really wish he didn't. Either result I'm not really going to want to share it with people I don't know that well. I didn't say anything to him, because I didn't want to appear mean..


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Congratulations to those bfp, big hugs and hoping your dreams come to true for those with bnfs. Goodluck tou those testing tomorrow,


----------



## Toothfairy

Woohoo Suffolk girl...  Hope Mandy moo molly and I will be joining you... 

Congrats angel cakie xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Congractulstions to the bfps and loads of hugs to bfps

Hope you all had a lovely day I'm gonna not test early tommorrow as I have really no symptomns now feel kinda normal except boobs have filled up and a little itchy 
So too scared too lol xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Insh Allah I didn't realise you were testing in the same day as me...  

We have to test early lol..  The suspense will kill us    

Catch up in the morning.  Xx


----------



## Molly99

Well, it's definitely a bfn for me.  Two test this morning and no ambiguity, bleeding properly so I've stopped the meds  

Good luck to you all,  I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## mandymoo12

I'm also out.
I'm sitting here with tears streaming down my face. I'm completely shattered.
I did everything that was suggested.


----------



## Canlarim

Congrats to BFPs  and lots of   to BFNs. As I promised I didn't do any HPT , I am waiting for my OTD..   Tomorrow it the big day.


----------



## Praying4asibling

I got a negative as well :-(
Threw everything at this cycle x


----------



## suffolkgirl

Oh molly, Mandymoo and mummyatlast I'm so sorry     x


----------



## Toothfairy

Oh Ladies I honestly felt we would get our wanted results

It's a    for me... 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Molly99

Mummyatlast and Mandymoo, I am so sorry to hear your news.  Could it possibly have happened on  a worse day  

I know how you feel, I put absolutely everything into this cycle. I did everything right, followed every tip and was totally relaxed. I was sure that it would work  

I don't know what to do now or we what life holds for me.  As it is, I am 40, not a mother on mother's day and completely alone because my Dh decided to go on a minibreak with his family this weekend. I could have gone I suppose, had I wanted to spend a weekend with his family who openly believe I'm selfish for wanting a baby when I should be happy with DH's children.

I can't believe that my DH is not here


----------



## Molly99

Sorry, pity fest here. I am so happy for you tooth fairy xxx


----------



## mandymoo12

Tooth fairy... Congratulations! Xxxx

Molly. I completely feel for you. Do your sc live with you? Is there their mother around?
I couldn't look at ** any longer today cos it's full if Happy Mother's Day stuff. Last year all my step children got me Mother's Day presents, but this year has been so full of nasty custody battles and stuff it's been too awkward I reckon. I love them to pieces, but I'm not their mum even if they insist they don't like her. The oldest one always insisted he didn't like his mum, but ended up moving back their in October after a teenage temper tantrum. (Think he wants to come back now!) 
In a way, having sc makes my desire for my own child even greater. I do school runs, make dinner, don't go on holidays, put up with their crap, life is restricted, but for someone else's child whilst she goes on loads of holidays and other things. Sorry, sounding selfish now....
Molly... 40 is ok. I know loads of people who have had IVF babies well in their 40s xxxxxx


----------



## Molly99

Mandymoo, you are absolutely not selfish. Being a childless stepmother and going through infertility is the hardest job in the world.

My stepchildren live with us every weekend and their Mum during the week.  I love them to bits, my life is better for them and theirs certainly is with me in it (competition has made their mother better - we had to get a hospital to threaten court action to remove 17 baby teeth from my step daughter when she was 5 because her mother didn't believe in routine  ).

It's like being an orphan at the window though, you get to seen the wonderfulness of being a parent but you'll never really be a part of it.  I can spend hundreds of pounds on lovely clothes and (despite trying to prevent them going back with things) they will never be seen again.  I have bought 6 pairs of trousers in the last month and not s single pair is now here.

Sorry, I'm digressing. It is just so hard though. To see my dh having everything that I have every wanted with another woman just feels like too much sometimes.  I thought that he finally cared this cycle and really wanted a baby with me.  I don't know though, would he really go on holiday and take what family we do have together away from me when he knew I would find out this weekend if he did?


----------



## Praying4asibling

Mandymoo & Molly I'm so sorry for your BFNs it is so hard. I know I should be grateful that I have a little one but I always wanted a brother or sister for him. 

Please don't give up on age alone! I was 40 when I had my son. 

I'm not sure what clinics you are at but I can highly recommend serum in Athens. 

I wish you well for the future. 

Xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

I am so sorry for your bnfs is there a chance if you are not bleeding that you tested early. I didnt have a postive til 16 days past et on 2 day. I think you sre meant to stay on meds til 18 days past et at my clinic if no period. I really hope something changes for you. Look I wm 44. I got 3 seperate opinions and I really think you should contact penny at serum even if just for freash eyes at your cycles and do the perood blood testing, she snd anotyer clinic recommended prednisilone for this cycle, I now how you must have struggled. Isome how managed to spend 24 k in 18 months. I still owe my parents 9500. I would contact penny have your blood checked and then enjoy yourself for 3 months over the summer and try again. Good luck ladies u deserve this. You soubd like lovely step mums x


----------



## In sha Allah

Morning ladies so so sorry ladies on your bfn     A hug each for u xxxxx stay positive and give your body a relaxing time now xx or gave a holiday xxxxxx

Congractulstions bfps      Did you all test on time ? Enjoy the day xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Sorry about the angel accidentally clicked that emotion xxxx


----------



## Toothfairy

I have had 2cycles and both I tested on OTD.. 1. To try and stay PUPO as long as possible and 2. To avoid discrepancies..

I was on a Medicated FET this time and no chance of false positive but wasn't tempted to test earlier xx


----------



## mandymoo12

I've just read my zita west notes. It says if you test negative, continue meds and test 3 days later. I haven't taken any meds today. I really don't feel there is any point. And I can't call cos it's a Sunday. What do you think I should do?


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

Been following the thread to see how you ladies got in, so sorry for the BFNs, I know how devastating it is. Just be kind to yourselves and don't make any rash plans until you feel stronger again.

Mandymoo, didn't want to read and run  - my clinic told me if got BFN to keep taking meds and test two days later. You've nothing to lose, so if it was me, just pick up from where you left off.

Congrats to the BFPs, take it easy and enjoy each day xx


----------



## Kaecy-Lu

And just wanted to say a massive heartfelt hug coming your way for you ladies that got BFNs made harder by husbands away / step parent issues. I can only imagine how hard it is to be surrounded by children in your life that you do so much for but just can't call your own. Lots of love and strength xx


----------



## Molly99

Thank you ladies xxx

Ditto Mandymoo.  I stopped my meds today, it worries me but then I'm a couple of days on from you I think.  At 14dp2dt my clinic said carry on for a couple of days.  I'm now 16dpt, I don't think there is much point for me now, especially as I'm bleeding.

I wouldn't worry too much about missing this morning. I'd probably take your dose tonight though and call your clinic first thing tomorrow xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Mandy I would take your meds today and possibly tom, but ring j vlinic it wont matter if u are late today xpray something changes x


----------



## Bubles25

Really sorry to all the BFN that have happened over th weekend
Big hugs to you all. I know just how hard it is to see that negative. 

Mandymoo I'm so sorry to here this. We have been cycle buddies throughout, I was so sure you would get a positive test. As soon as I read your post I nearly cried. I know no matter what anyone says it's not going to make u feel better but please look after yourself. Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer14

So after 4 OTD BFPs and a BFP yesterday, I tested today and got a very very faint positive on FRER and a BFN on CBD. So looks like a chemical pregnancy     Today of all days, I'm absolutely heartbroken and devastated. Have spent the whole day in bed crying my eyes out. 

All it can think is why me and that I'll never get to be a mum. Sorry for for the self centred pity party for one but have had Mother's Day rammed down my throat today thanks go ******** etc and I'm really fed up.

Congrats to the BFPs wishing you a h&h 9 months.

  to the BFNs this sucks x


----------



## AngelCakie

Evening everyone

First, to all the BFNs over the past day or so, I am so sorry for your sad news and can only echo what others have said and send you big squidgy . No words can take away your pain at this time but stay strong and look after yourselves.

*suffolkgirl* - OTD buddy...congrats on your lovely . I'm thrilled for you. So what's next for you with your clinic? I am now in every day for the first few days as they monitor my HCG and Progesterone levels and then every other day for a while which will be pretty full on! How about you? *Buble25* - what about you, what happens next with your clinic?

*Molly99* - it sounds as though you've been having a really tough time sweetie and I hope that your DH is now home where he belongs, comforting you. Don't forget, men just don't see things the same way as women do and he probably just didn't think about the impact on you of his going away this weekend, of all weekends!

*Dreamer14* - Surely a positive is still a positive although I assume you're doubtful because of the faint line and the bleeding you were having? It must be so hard to understand what's going on but until your clinic confirms otherwise you must still have some hope. I'll be  for you hun.

Good luck to the last few due to test tomorrow and a big thank you for all your support over the last few days ladies...it has been a huge help xxx


----------



## Dreamer14

Hi Angelcakie, big congrats on your BFP 

Yes that's exactly right. The bleeding stopped last night and the FRER test I took with FMU was WAY lighter than previous days including OTD and the clear digital had the dreaded 'not pregnant' and I took that at 3pm today. On my OTD it said 'pregnant 1-2' I'll call clinic in the morning but from what I've been reading (I know google is a blessing AND a curse at times) I'm losing hope. Thank you for your kind words x x


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hi dreamer my friend had the same happen to her and it did end up being a chemical pregnancy. The clinic told her she should be showing 3-4 weeks.  It's so hard to have to go through the excitement of a bfp to then see a bfn. I feel for you and sending you lots of hugs x


----------



## suffolkgirl

Thank you for the messages ladies, still seems a bit surreal  

Angelcakie that does sound full on! My progesterone levels were ok when they did the blood tests on Saturday so I just have to carry on with the drugs I'm on. Need to ring tomorrow to book a scan for two weeks time to check the pregnancy is in the uterus, assume they'll check hormone levels again too. If all is well after that I'll go back 4 weeks later for another scan

Are you close to the clinic? I'm about 2 hours away so am quite glad I don't have to go in everyday!x


----------



## Dreamer14

Mummyatlast said:


> Hi dreamer my friend had the same happen to her and it did end up being a chemical pregnancy. The clinic told her she should be showing 3-4 weeks. It's so hard to have to go through the excitement of a bfp to then see a bfn. I feel for you and sending you lots of hugs x


Thanks mummyatlast I just feel broken right now. That was our first and only free go on NHS and we do have 4 frozen blasts but I haven't heard overwhelming positive feedback about FET. DH wants me to think about FET and if that doesn't work adoption but right how I can't imagine going through it all again. I did all the 'right' things as well as no alcohol, did accupuncture and it's not worked. I feel at rock bottom today x


----------



## Jess81

Dreamer cb digi are not very sensitive so if u did it with afternoon wee there may have not been enough hcg. Also my first response tests the lines weren't really dark. Try not to worry about it until you have spoken to clinic xx


----------



## mandymoo12

So I've had two large glasses of wine today. I maybe should have held off for a couple of days cos I still haven't had any bleeding. Not sure there is much hope of a false negative... Does it happen much? I waited 16 days after EC so wasn't exactly early.
I will stick progesterone in tonight just in case of that glimmer of hope though, but today any symptoms I thought I remotely had have completely gone. Not even AF pains...
My 14 year old ss did give me the loveliest Mother's Day card bless him... 
Dreamer... Self pity away honey... This process can be so cruel. I know exactly what you mean about **.

Bubles 25 thanks for that. Bless you. Good luck for the next stage in your pregnancy. You deserve it. Keep me informed... 

Chocochine, remind me what happened with your testing? 

Molly99 I hope today hasn't been too difficult for you. Sending massive hugs your way. Although, not completely identical, we are in very similar situations so I really empathise with you.

Lacey-lu. Thanks so much for your words. Good luck with it all..

I've pulled a sicky tomorrow for work, cos I feel mentally exhausted and I want to call the clinic at home, not work.. Plus I can't face it. Think that makes 10 sick days in last 5 weeks! I know some woman carry on through, but I wear my heart on my sleeve and am too open, so being at work will kill me..
Xxxx


----------



## mandymoo12

P.sl dreamer.. I would definitely go for the FET as you can get that on the NHS. I have heard loads of positive FET stories, plus I don't think the whole process is quite as tough. My friend got pregnant on her FET. 
I didn't gave any Frozen embryos  
Xxxx


----------



## AngelCakie

*Dreamer14* - maybe another test first thing with morning wee? I think the fact you have frosties is the silver lining on your current upset and disappointment. I didn't get any either so this is literally it for us! I'm sure it doesn't feel like a positive right now for you though x

*Suffolkgirl* - I'm about an hour from the clinic door to door so it's not too far. I'll travel into the city by train with DH (London that is) and we'll grab some brekkie together after the blood test so it's not all bad. I have to be there for 7.30am however so it's an early start!! Tomorrow I'm also providionally booked in for Intralipids and I have to hang around London until around lunchtime when they'll ring with my results from the morning's bloods and let me know if I need to go in for the drip. I've had raised cytokines before and had to have this twice already so I do feel comforted that they're monitoring me so closely. I would be absolutely gutted if my body rejected our miracle and it ends badly.

So it's the M&S cafe, free wifi and a movie for me in the morning lol!


----------



## MazAL

If anyone with BFN wants to message me feel free as feeling v sad especially today.  i am thinking of each and everyone who has got a BFN


----------



## Praying4asibling

Dreamer don't give up on your frosties. Like the girls have said you will get that on the NHS so worth trying. You need a bit of time right now. I didn't get my son till attempt number 6 I always got over a failed cycle by planning my next cycle. I feel very lost at mo as know that is it for us unless I come into some money. Which is unlikely. 

Xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Hey ladies  
I'm 7dp 5dp today otd 4/4/14 
Tested this morning at 4.30 am with clear blue bfn  
Devastated 
Can't even bring my self to tell my husband that I've tested and it's nrgative as he so wants a child and he's been very positive throughout this 
I am feeling normal no symptomns xxxx


----------



## Praying4asibling

It may be to early hon. Try again in a couple of days xx


----------



## Molly99

I had a glass of wine too last night  .  I've only have a very occasional glass of wine for a decade I think but pretty much stopped completely four years ago when I first started TTC.  I didn't enjoy it to be honest.

I did exactly the same Mummyatlast.  I knew that we could fund one more cycle when I had an early miscarriage and it really got me through.  It was something really positive to focus on.  We have one frostie left but absolutely no hope of funding it now, so I feel really lost too.  I find myself focussing more on my two little embies back in December and thinking that they could be 4 months old now  

It's hard to believe that it is  over, just like that.  What did I do with myself before I became hard core ttc?  What will it be like to grow old without children?  What will it be like when my stepchildren have babies?  I don't think that I'm going to cope with the last one  

In sha Allah, you're still too early lovely.  I know how hard it is but if your test day is the 4th then you can't rule it out now, you're still at least 4 days early x


----------



## Praying4asibling

Molly99 I feel I need to see a hypnotist to remove my head from ttc mode! Even now I'm thinking is there anyway I can get money but we are in debt from our last cycle when do you say enough is enough! It's just a horrible feeling knowing you can't do anything. Xx


----------



## Molly99

Ha, perhaps we should start a new thread (does this one get shut down today, what will we do?!) about recovering from ttc.  I'm sure it already exists mind you.

Maybe hypnotherapy is our only option.  I wish that I could afford it!  I owe my lovely Mum £14,000 already for our cycles, it is really shocking.  Hopelessness comes from not having options doesn't it, I guess that we do have an option but giving up just doesn't feel right (it would be for my DH and his family, but it's just not for me).

My Mum can be a shocker sometimes.  I told her about the tests yesterday and she said that it's probably easier this time as I've been through it before.  Um, no, in fact it's weirdly harder.  I know she's trying to be a cutie support but she thought yesterday was a good time to bring up adoption again.  Not the right day to be talking about it for a start, adoption is amazing and I wouldn't have my beautiful niece without it but we've gone through so many times why it would be too difficult for us.  DH's ex would be a key witness for it, I understand it's the law and why but she has put us through hell and has no difficulty making stuff up to get her way and she will make up horrible things.  My lovely steppies will be interviewed too and they won't want it, what child would want to share their parent, especially  when they only see him at weekends.

Sigh, I don't feel like I have any options left but to put up with it and be unhappy to make everyone else happy.  If my DH hadn't been such an **** this weekend, I would feel more like that was a possibility.


----------



## In sha Allah

Molly99 aww bunny I do feel for you   Wish I could say or do more xxx 
Mummyatlast..I know it's a little early but 4/4/14 is only a few days away and I've heard people say they have a slight positive at least 
I also read somewhere that the bad cramps on day 1-4 especially 4 could be my body fighting off my little blasts so they don't inbed? 

Still trying to stay positive though  
This does take over our lives doesn't it 24 ttc
Something will turn up Hun xxx


----------



## Dreamer14

Molly99 and mummyatlast thank you for your kind words and I'm so sorry this is the end of the road for you. I don't mean to sound ungrateful I know our frosties could be our silver lining it's just seeing the BFP slowly change to  BFN has been absolutely devastating. I need a few days to come to terms with it and then think about the next cycle. I couldn't face work today and plan on having a couple of glasses of wine at some point too. Right now my heart just hurts   I'm surrounded by women who just seem to be able to pop kids out at will and half the time they don't seem to truly appreciate how fortunate they are!

We got married 18 months ago and my un married SIL recently had a baby so we now get the regular 'when are you two gonna start a family?' Question from my DHs family. His dad and step mother know about our infertility but I haven't felt comfortable telling his mothers side as they're such gossips and can be (unintentionally) insensitive at times. I guess we now also have to face the possibility of sharing our struggles with more people and I'm not sure if that will make things easier or more difficult.

I will look into the cost/ funding of FET. We were told that we only got one cycle on NHS but I know FET is a lot cheaper than a full cycle.

Sorry for rambling on but even though my sisters & a few if my friends know I'm doing ivf I know they'll never understand how I'm feeling right now and you ladies do xx

In sha Allah I think you've tested too early hun, I know it's hard but keep positive. Only a small % get a BFP this early. Good luck for the 4th x


----------



## Bubles25

Hi Girls 

I know this tread ends today so i wanted to wish you everyone all the luck in the world. Please stay strong BFN ladies. I really hope you all get the long awaited positive tests soon.  

For all the BFP ladies hopefully our paths will cross again and we all have 8 healthy, happy months. xxxx


----------



## Canlarim

BFN from me too


----------



## Molly99

I'm so sorry Canlarim .  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Canlarim

Thank you Molly .. but I will not give up, I will try soon again


----------



## Lady Lily

His Sharry

Can you update me as a BFP please?

Lily


----------



## Toothfairy

Wishing all you amazing women the very best and hope all your dreams come true... 

Stay happy and healthy xxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

hi everyone i am so sorry for bnfs, i felt truly dreadful on mine and then my misssed miscarriage, i am not sure yet if this pregnancy will be viable until i make the heart beat scan, but all i can say it that the thought of trying again got me through. But you really do need a proper few months off afeter a failed cycle, but it to he back of your mind for 3- 4 months knowing it is something that will happen for you xxx goodluck ladies


----------

